# The Classical Music Project, #1901-2000



## Trout

*THE PROJECT*

The goal of this project is to create an ordered list of works recommended by TalkClassical members. Help us out!

*HOW TO VOTE*

You can vote *every 9 hours*. Everybody votes for works on the "board". When a work becomes popular enough, it's moved to the list of recommended works.

The voting template looks like this:



> *After
> 
> My votes
> 
> (UPDATED BOARD)
> 
> Nominated
> 
> Seconded*


Here's how to fill it out:

1. Go to the end of the thread and find the most recent vote. Put the voter's username under "After".

2. Vote for two works: give one work +2, and the other +1. You can either pick works from the board or nominate something else. If you nominate something else, make sure it's not already on the list of recommended works.

When you nominate a work, you cannot vote for it again until somebody else seconds it.

Make sure it's clear what you're voting for - especially if there are multiple works by one composer on the board.

3. Include an "Updated board" in your post if you can: copy the board from the most recent post, and simply update the points tally of the works you voted for.

If you nominated a work, add it to the "Nominated" section like this: "Composer: Title - number of points (My username)". And if you voted for something in the "Nominated" section, move it to the "Seconded" section.

4. If the most popular work on the board gets 7 points more than anything else, it's removed from the board and added to the list of recommended works.

*TIPS*

1. Vote for the works that you like and want to recommend, even if others disagree. Everyone's participation is valued.

2. The list of recommendations is *not* meant as an official, objective canon of Western art music. It simply reflects what we as a group like.

3. If you vote often, we encourage you to spread your votes around different works that you like, rather than repeatedly voting for one.

*FINAL NOTES*

1. Shorter works usually recorded as a group - e.g. Chopin's nocturnes - are _usually_ regarded as one work, so long as they're not collectively too long (not more than two or three hours). If there's doubt about this, we'll discuss it.

2. If there's an inconsistency between a person's votes and their "Updated board", we'll change the board to reflect the votes.

3. This project has been running for a while, so most of the really popular works have already been recommended. Feel free to recommend something obscure!

Special thanks to CyrilWashbrook for the concisely-worded rules and to all of our regular voters for their continual contributions and support!


----------



## Trout

These are the most recent 100 works enshrined from the previous thread. You can see the full listing here: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/ranked-list.

1801.	Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 39
1802.	Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803.	Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804.	Schubert: Adagio and Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet in F, D. 487
1805.	Panufnik, R.: Three Paths to Peace

1806.	Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807.	Beppe: Remote Galaxy, op. 81
1808.	Copland: Billy the Kid
1809.	Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810.	Smetana: The Bartered Bride

1811.	Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812.	Griffes: Roman Sketches, op. 7
1813.	Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814.	Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815.	Marttinen: Violin Concerto, op. 13

1816.	Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 11
1817.	Swayne: The Silent Land
1818.	Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819.	Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820.	Hindemith: Piano Sonata #1 in A "Der Main"

1821.	Gruber: Zeitstimmung (Time Shadow)
1822.	Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 in D-flat, op. 15
1823.	Lassus: Missa Tous les regretz
1824.	Schumann: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 63
1825.	Machaut: Je vivroie liement

1826.	Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827.	Beethoven: Piano Trio #4 in B-flat, op. 11 "Gassenhauer"
1828.	Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper (The Threepenny Opera)
1829.	Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus, op. 13
1830.	Finnissy: Red Earth

1831.	Mozart: Fantasia in D minor, K. 397
1832.	Messiaen: Le Banquet Céleste
1833.	Martinů: The Epic of Gilgamesh, H. 351
1834.	Beethoven: Six Bagatelles, op. 126
1835.	Crusell: Clarinet Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 5

1836.	Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837.	Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838.	Carter: String Quartet #2
1839.	Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840.	Haas: limited approximations

1841.	Vaughan Williams: Mass in G minor
1842.	Alain: Litanies
1843.	Schubert: Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #2 in A minor, D. 385
1844.	Asencio: Cuarteto en Fa
1845.	Adams: Violin Concerto

1846.	Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847.	Rzewski: Coming Together
1848.	Koechlin: Les heures persanes (Persian Hours), op. 65
1849.	Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850.	Antheil: Ballet Mécanique

1851.	Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852.	Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 37
1853.	Berio: Laborintus II
1854.	Franck: Trois Chorals
1855.	Duparc: La vie antérieure

1856.	Hahn: Chansons grises
1857.	Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858.	Schumann: Piano Trio #2 in F, op. 80
1859.	Tallis: Miserere nostri
1860.	Vivier: Zipangu

1861.	Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, op. 80/1 "L'automne"
1862.	Berlioz: Te Deum, op. 22
1863.	Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864.	Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865.	Varèse: Density 21.5

1866.	Harrison: Double Concerto for Violin and Cello with Javanese Gamelan
1867.	Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola Solo
1868.	Schubert: Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #1 in D, D. 384
1869.	Rachmaninoff: Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 44
1870.	Maderna: Quadrivium

1871.	Fauré: Le jardin clos, op. 106
1872.	Langlais: Suite Médiévale, op. 56
1873.	Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
1874.	Arriaga: String Quartet #1 in D minor
1875.	Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena

1876.	Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
1877.	Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
1878.	Gubaidulina: String Quartet #4
1879.	Barber: Agnus Dei
1880.	Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11

1881.	Saariaho: Notes on Light
1882.	Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta
1883.	Wilbye: Weep, weep, mine eyes
1884.	Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
1885.	Adès: Violin Concerto, op. 24 "Concentric Paths"

1886.	Paganini: Violin Concerto #2 in B minor, op. 7 "La Campanella"
1887.	Stockhausen: Tierkreis
1888.	Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV
1889.	Grieg: Four Psalms, op. 74
1890.	Mendelssohn: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 44/1

1891.	Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353
1892.	Koechlin: Paysages et Marines, op. 63
1893.	Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques"
1894.	Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip
1895.	Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël

1896.	Bax: In Memoriam for English Horn, Harp, and String Quartet
1897.	Hindemith: Kammermusik, op. 36
1898.	Schnittke: Viola Concerto
1899.	Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E, op. 26
1900.	Lully: Benedictus, LWV 64/2


----------



## Trout

Alphabetical List of Recommendations

*Abelard, Peter:* 
Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"

*Adam, Adolphe:* 
Giselle

*Adam de la Halle:* 
Le Jeu de Robin et de Marion

*Adams, John (Coolidge):* 
Grand Pianola Music
Harmonielehre
Harmonium
Lollapalooza
Nixon in China
Shaker Loops
The Death of Klinghoffer
The Dharma at Big Sur
Violin Concerto

*Addinsell, Richard:* 
Warsaw Concerto

*Adès, Thomas:* 
Asyla, op. 17
Powder Her Face, op. 14
The Tempest, op. 22
Violin Concerto, op. 24 "Concentric Paths"

*Aho, Kalevi:* 
Clarinet Concerto
Symphony #12 "Luosto"

*Alain, Jehan:* 
Litanies

*Albéniz, Isaac:* 
Azulejos
Iberia
La Vega
Suite española, op. 47

*Albinoni, Tomaso:* 
12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5
12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 9
Cantiga de Santa Maria 18 "Por nos de dulta tirar"

*Alfonso X (el Sabio):* 
Cantiga de Santa Maria 100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"

*Alfvén, Hugo:* 
En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"

*Alkan, Charles-Valentin:* 
Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33

*Allegri, Gregorio:* 
Miserere mei, Deus

*Alwyn, William:* 
Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"

*Amirkhanian, Charles:* 
Walking Tune

*Anderson, Julian:* 
Book of Hours

*Andriessen, Louis:* 
De Staat

*Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.):* 
Carmina Burana

*Anonymous, Egerton Manuscript 2615 (c. 1230):* 
Ludus Danielis (The Play of Daniel)

*Anonymous, Flemish (c. 1330):* 
Tournai Mass

*Anonymous, Peruvian (c. 1631):* 
Hanacpachap cussicuinin

*Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.):* 
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat

*Antheil, George:* 
Ballet Mécanique
Concerto for Chamber Orchestra

*Arensky, Anton:* 
Piano Quintet in D, op. 51
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32
Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky, op. 35a

*Arne, Thomas:* 
Artaxerxes

*Arnold, Malcolm:* 
Four Scottish Dances, op. 59

*Arriaga, Juan Crisóstomo (de):* 
String Quartet #1 in D minor
String Quartet #3 in E-flat

*Asencio, Vicente:* 
Cuarteto en Fa

*Atterberg, Kurt:* 
Piano Concerto in B-flat minor, op. 37
Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder (West Coast Pictures)"

*Babbitt, Milton:* 
Philomel

*Bach, Carl Philipp Emanuel:* 
Cello Concerto #2 in B-flat, Wq. 171
Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
Magnificat in D, Wq. 215
Sinfonias, Wq. 183

*Bach, Johann Christian:* 
Ach, daß ich Wassers genug hätte
Keyboard Concertos, op. 7
Sinfonias, op. 18

*Bach, Johann Sebastian:* 
Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 "Lobet Gott in seinen Reichen"
Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm ich her", BWV 769
Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen"
Cantata #54 "Widerstehe doch der Sünde"
Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen"
Cantata #75 "Die Elenden sollen essen"
Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug"
Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit", "Actus Tragicus"
Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd"
Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903
Clavier-Übung III (German Organ Mass)
Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Die Kunst der Fuge (The Art of the Fugue), BWV 1080
Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
English Suites, BWV 806-811
Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904
Fantasias and Fugues for Organ
Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
French Suites, BWV 812-817
Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 "Leipzig"
Harpsichord Concerto #1 in D minor, BWV 1052
Harpsichord Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1053
Harpsichord Concerto #4 in A, BWV 1055
Harpsichord Concerto #5 in F minor, BWV 1056
Inventions and Sinfonias (Two- and Three-Part Inventions), BWV 772-801
Italian Concerto, BWV 971
Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
Magnificat in D, BWV 243
Mass in B minor, BWV 232
Musikalisches Opfer (A Musical Offering), BWV 1079
Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1069
Orgelbüchlein (Little Organ Book), BWV 599-644
Overture in the French Style, BWV 831
Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Preludes and Fugues for Organ
Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied, BWV 225
Six Partitas, BWV 825-830
Six Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
Sonatas for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord, BWV 1027-1029
St. John Passion, BWV 245
St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000 & 1006a
The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893
Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
Triple Concerto in A minor, BWV 1044
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042

*Bacri, Nicolas:* 
Concerto nostalgico, op. 80/1 "L'automne"

*Balakirev, Mily:* 
Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1
Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat

*Bantock, Granville:* 
Celtic Symphony
Old English Suite

*Barber, Samuel:* 
Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
Agnus Dei
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 22
Dover Beach, op. 3
First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
Knoxville: Summer of 1915, op. 24
Piano Concerto, op. 38
Second Essay for Orchestra, op. 17
Violin Concerto, op. 14

*Barraqué, Jean:* 
Piano Sonata

*Barrios, Agustín:* 
La Catedral
Un Sueño en la Floresta

*Barry, Gerald:* 
Chevaux-de-frise

*Bartók, Béla:* 
44 Duos for 2 Violins, Sz. 98
Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48
Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116
Contrasts, Sz. 111
Dance Suite, Sz. 77
Divertimento for Strings, Sz. 113
Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
Piano Concerto #2 in G, Sz. 95
Piano Concerto #3 in E, Sz. 119
Piano Quintet, Sz. 23
Piano Sonata, Sz. 80
Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
Sonatina, Sz. 55
String Quartet #1, Sz. 40
String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
String Quartet #3, Sz. 85
String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
String Quartet #5, Sz. 102
String Quartet #6, Sz. 114
The Miraculous Mandarin, Sz. 73
The Wooden Prince, Sz. 60
Two Pictures for Orchestra, Sz. 46
Viola Concerto, Sz. 120
Violin Concerto #2, Sz. 112

*Bax, Arnold:* 
In Memoriam for English Horn, Harp, and String Quartet
November Woods
Tintagel

*Beach, Amy:* 
Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 45

*Beatriz de Dia [Contessa de Dia]:* 
A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria

*Beethoven, Ludwig van:* 
An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
Cello Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 5/2
Cello Sonata #3 in A, op. 69
Choral Fantasy in C minor, op. 80
Coriolan Overture, op. 62
Diabelli Variations, op. 120
Egmont, op. 84
Fidelio, op. 72
Grosse Fuge, op. 133
Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123
Piano Concerto #1 in C, op. 15
Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37
Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58
Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor"
Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, op. 13 "Pathetique"
Piano Sonata #12 in A-flat, op. 26 "Funeral March"
Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2 "Moonlight"
Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2 "Tempest"
Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57 "Appassionata"
Piano Sonata #24 in F-sharp, op. 78 "À Thérèse"
Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, op. 81a "Les Adieux"
Piano Sonata #27 in E minor, op. 90
Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101
Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
Piano Trio #4 in B-flat, op. 11 "Gassenhauer"
Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 "Ghost"
Piano Trio #7 in B-flat, op. 97 "Archduke"
Septet in E-flat, op. 20
Six Bagatelles, op. 126
String Quartet #1 in F, op. 18/1
String Quartet #2 in G, op. 18/2
String Quartet #3 in D, op. 18/3
String Quartet #4 in C minor, op. 18/4
String Quartet #5 in A, op. 18/5
String Quartet #6 in B-flat, op. 18/6
String Quartet #7 in F, op. 59/1 "Razumovsky #1"
String Quartet #8 in E minor, op. 59/2 "Razumovsky #2"
String Quartet #9 in C, op. 59/3 "Razumovsky #3"
String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 95 "Serioso"
String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130
String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
Symphony #1 in C, op. 21
Symphony #2 in D, op. 36
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica"
Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
Symphony #6 in F, op. 68 "Pastoral"
Symphony #7 in A, op. 92
Symphony #8 in F, op. 93
Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral"
Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
Violin Sonata #5 in F, op. 24 "Spring"
Violin Sonata #9, op. 47 "Kreutzer"
Violin Sonata #10 in G, op. 96

*Bellini, Vincenzo:* 
I Puritani
Norma

*Benjamin, George:* 
Antara

*Beppe, Flint Juventino:* 
Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
Remote Galaxy, op. 81

*Berg, Alban:* 
Altenberg Lieder, op. 4
Kammerkonzert (Chamber Concerto)
Lulu
Lyric Suite
Piano Sonata, op. 1
Sieben frühe Lieder (Seven Early Songs)
Three Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
Violin Concerto
Wozzeck, op. 7

*Berger, Arthur:* 
Duo for Cello and Piano

*Berio, Luciano:* 
Coro
Laborintus II
Sinfonia

*Berlioz, Hector:* 
Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem), op. 5
Harold en Italie, op. 16
La Damnation de Faust, op. 24
L'enfance du Christ, op. 25
Les Nuits d'été (Summer Nights), op. 7
Les Troyens (The Trojans), op. 29
Romeo et Juliette, op. 17
Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14
Te Deum, op. 22
Tristia, op. 18

*Bernstein, Leonard:* 
Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
West Side Story

*Berwald, Franz:* 
Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singulière"
Violin Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 2

*Biber, Heinrich Ignaz Franz von:* 
Battalia à 10
Harmonia artificiosa-ariosa
Missa Salisburgensis
Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
Requiem à 15

*Birtwistle, Harrison:* 
Earth Dances
The Mask of Orpheus
The Triumph of Time

*Bizet, Georges:* 
Carmen
L'Arlésienne
Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
Symphony in C

*Bliss, Arthur:* 
A Colour Symphony, op. 24

*Bloch, Ernest:* 
Concerto Grosso #1
Piano Quintet #1
Schelomo
String Quartet #1
String Quartet #2
Violin Concerto
Violin Sonata #1
Violin Sonata #2 "Poème mystique"

*Boccherini, Luigi:* 
Cello Concerto #9 in B-flat, G. 482
Guitar Quintet #4 in D, G. 448 "Fandango"
Guitar Quintet #9 in C, G. 453 "La Ritirada di Madrid"
String Quintet in E, op. 11/5, G. 275
Symphony #28 in D, op. 43, G. 521

*Boieldieu, François-Adrien:* 
Harp Concerto in C

*Boito, Arrigo:* 
Mefistofele

*Bomtempo, João Domingos:* 
Requiem in C minor, op. 23

*Borodin, Alexander:* 
In the Steppes of Central Asia
Prince Igor
String Quartet #2 in D
Symphony #1 in E-flat
Symphony #2 in B minor
Symphony #3 in A minor

*Boulanger, Lili:* 
Psalm 130 "Du fond de l'abîme"

*Boulez, Pierre:* 
Le marteau sans maître
Piano Sonata #1
Piano Sonata #2
Répons
Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
Structures I
Sur Incises

*Bowen, York:* 
Viola Concerto in C minor, op. 25

*Boyce, William:* 
Eight Symphonies, op. 2

*Brahms, Johannes:* 
11 Chorale Preludes, op. 122
13 Canons, op. 113
Academic Festival Overture, op. 80
Alto Rhapsody, op. 53
Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38
Cello Sonata #2 in F, op. 99
Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Clarinet Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 120/1
Clarinet Sonata #2 in E-flat, op. 120/2
Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
Double Concerto in A minor, op. 102
Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
Ein deutsches Requiem (A German Requiem), op. 45
Five Songs, op. 105
Four Piano Pieces, op. 119
Geistliches Lied, op. 30
Gesang der Parzen, op. 89
Horn Trio in E-flat, op. 40
Hungarian Dances, WoO 1
Nänie, op. 82
Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25
Piano Quartet #2 in A, op. 26
Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60 "Werther"
Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34
Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8
Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 101
Schicksalslied, op. 54
Serenade #1 in D, op. 11
Seven Fantasias, op. 116
Six Piano Pieces, op. 118
Six Songs, op. 86
String Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 51/1
String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 51/2
String Quartet #3 in B-flat, op. 67
String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
String Quintet #2 in G, op. 111
String Sextet #1 in B-flat, op. 18
String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68
Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
Symphony #3 in F, op. 90
Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98
Three Intermezzi, op. 117
Tragic Overture, op. 81
Two Rhapsodies, op. 79
Two Songs for Alto, Viola, and Piano, op. 91
Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, op. 24
Variations on a Theme by Haydn, op. 56a
Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
Vier Ernste Gesänge (Four Serious Songs), op. 121
Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
Violin Sonata #1 in G, op. 78
Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
Violin Sonata #3 in D minor, op. 108

*Brian, Havergal:* 
Symphony #1 in D minor "The Gothic"
Violin Concerto #2 in C

*Bridge, Frank:* 
Enter Spring, H.174
Oration, H.180
Piano Quintet in D minor, H.49a
Piano Sonata, H.160
The Sea, H.100
Violin Sonata, H.183

*Britten, Benjamin:* 
A Ceremony of Carols, op. 28
Cello Suite #1, op. 72
Cello Symphony, op. 68
Nocturnal after John Dowland, op. 70
Peter Grimes, op. 33
Piano Concerto, op. 13
Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings, op. 31
Simple Symphony, op. 4
Sinfonia da Requiem, op. 20
The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, op. 34
War Requiem, op. 66

*Brouwer, Leo:* 
Estudios Sencillos

*Browne, John:* 
Stabat iuxta Christi crucem

*Bruch, Max:* 
Concerto for Clarinet, Viola, and Orchestra in E minor, op. 88
Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
Kol Nidrei, op. 47
Scottish Fantasy, op. 46
Symphony #3 in E, op. 51
Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 26
Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44

*Bruckner, Anton:* 
Ave Maria, WAB 6
Mass #2 in E minor
Mass #3 in F minor
String Quintet in F
Symphony #1 in C minor
Symphony #2 in C minor
Symphony #3 in D minor
Symphony #4 in E-flat "Romantic"
Symphony #5 in B-flat
Symphony #6 in A
Symphony #7 in E
Symphony #8 in C minor
Symphony #9 in D minor
Te Deum

*Brumel, Antoine:* 
Missa Et ecce terrae motus (The Earthquake Mass)

*Buck, Dudley:* 
Concert Variations on "The Star-Spangled Banner", op. 23

*Bull, John:* 
In Nomine IX

*Busoni, Ferruccio:* 
Doktor Faust
Elegien
Fantasia Contrappuntistica
Piano Concerto in C, op. 39

*Buxtehude, Dietrich:* 
Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
Membra Jesu Nostri, BuxWV 75
Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154

*Byrd, William:* 
Infelix ego
Mass for 3 Voices
Mass for 4 Voices
Mass for 5 Voices
My Ladye Nevells Booke
The Great Service

*Cage, John:* 
Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
In a Landscape
Music of Changes
Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Souvenir
The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs

*Caldara, Antonio:* 
Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo

*Canteloube, Joseph:* 
Chants d'Auvergne

*Carter, Elliott:* 
Cello Sonata
Concerto for Orchestra
String Quartet #1
String Quartet #2
String Quartet #3
Symphonia: Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei

*Chabrier, Emmanuel:* 
España

*Charpentier, Marc-Antoine:* 
Leçons de Ténèbres
Te Deum, H. 146

*Chausson, Ernest:* 
Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet in D, op. 21
Piano Quartet in A, op. 30
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 3
Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19
Poème for Violin and Orchestra, op. 25

*Chávez, Carlos:* 
Symphony #2 "Sinfonía India"

*Cherubini, Luigi:* 
Requiem in C minor
String Quartet #6 in A minor

*Chesnokov, Pavel:* 
Concerto for Basso Profundo and Choir, op. 40 "Russian Orthodox Service"

*Chin, Unsuk:* 
Violin Concerto

*Chopin, Frédéric:* 
24 Preludes, op. 28
Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante, op. 22
Ballades
Barcarolle in F-sharp, op. 60
Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 65
Études
Fantaisie in F minor, op. 49
Mazurkas
Nocturnes
Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 11
 Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
Piano Sonata #2 in B-flat minor, op. 35
Piano Sonata #3 in B minor, op. 58
Polonaises
Waltzes

*Ciconia, Johannes:* 
Una panthera

*Clarke, Rebecca:* 
Viola Sonata

*Clementi, Muzio:* 
Gradus ad Parnassum, op. 44

*Coleridge-Taylor, Samuel:* 
The Song of Hiawatha, op. 30

*Constant, Marius:* 
14 Stations

*Copland, Aaron:* 
Appalachian Spring
Billy the Kid
Clarinet Concerto
Fanfare for the Common Man
Quiet City
Rodeo
Symphony #3

*Corelli, Arcangelo:* 
12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
Oboe Concerto in F (arr. Barbirolli)

*Corigliano, John:* 
Clarinet Concerto
Symphony #1

*Couperin, François:* 
Leçons de Ténèbres
Les Concerts Royaux
Pièces de Clavecin

*Crumb, George:* 
Apparition
Black Angels
Makrokosmos
Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)

*Crusell, Bernhard Henrik:* 
Clarinet Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 5

*Dallapiccola, Luigi:* 
Il Prigionero


----------



## Trout

*Debussy, Claude:* 
Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
Cello Sonata in D minor, L 135
Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
Children's Corner, L 113
Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L 64
Danses sacrée et profane, L 103
Deux Arabesques, L 66
En blanc et noir, L 134
Estampes, L 100
Études, L 136
Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra, L 73
Fêtes galantes, L 80 & 104
Images pour orchestre, L 122
Images pour piano, L 110 & 111
Jeux, L 126
La Boîte à Joujoux (The Toy Box), L 128
La Mer, L 109
Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
Nocturnes, L 91
Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
Piano Trio in G, L 3
Pour le piano, L 95
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun), L 86
Préludes, L 117 & 123
Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra, L 116
Rêverie, L 8
Six Épigraphes antiques, L 131
Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp, L 137
String Quartet in G minor, L 85
Suite Bergamasque, L 75
Syrinx, L 129
Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140

*Delibes, Léo:* 
Coppélia
Lakmé

*Delius, Frederick:* 
Sea Drift
Songs of Farewell
The Song of the High Hills
Two Pieces for Small Orchestra
Violin Sonata #1

*Demessieux, Jeanne:* 
Te Deum, op. 11

*Dohnányi, Ernst von [Ernõ]:* 
Konzertstück for Cello and Orchestra in D, op. 12
Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 5
Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1
Piano Quintet #2 in E-flat minor, op. 26
Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
Sextet for Piano, Strings, and Winds in C, op. 37
String Quartet #2 in D-flat, op. 15
Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43

*Donizetti, Gaetano:* 
L'Elisir d'Amore
Lucia di Lammermoor

*Dowland, John:* 
A Pilgrim's Solace
Firste Booke of Songes
Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Second Booke of Songes
The Frog Galliard

*Duckworth, William:* 
Time Curve Preludes

*Dufay, Guillaume:* 
Missa L'homme armé
Missa Se le face ay pale
Nuper rosarum flores

*Dukas, Paul:* 
Piano Sonata in E-flat minor
The Sorcerer's Apprentice

*Dunstable [Dunstaple], John:* 
Preco Preheminenciae

*Duparc, Henri:* 
La vie antérieure
L'invitation au voyage
Phidylé

*Dupré, Marcel:* 
Symphonie-Passion, op. 23

*Duruflé, Maurice:* 
Requiem, op. 9
Suite, op. 5

*Dutilleux, Henri:* 
Ainsi la nuit
Métaboles
Symphony #2 "Le Double"
Tout un monde lointain

*Dvořák, Antonín:* 
Carnival Overture, op. 92
Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 33
Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81
Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
Piano Trio #4 in E minor, op. 90 "Dumky"
Polednice (The Noon Witch), op. 108
Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor, op. 11
Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano, op. 75
Rusalka, op. 114
Serenade for Strings in E, op. 22
Serenade for Wind Instruments in D minor, op. 44
Slavonic Dances, opp. 46 & 72
Stabat Mater, op. 58
String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 51 "Slavonic"
String Quartet #12 in F, op. 96 "American"
String Quartet #14 in A-flat, op. 105
String Quintet #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "American"
Symphony #6 in D, op. 60
Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
Symphony #8 in G, op. 88
Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World"
Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53
Vodník (The Water Goblin), op. 107

*Elgar, Edward:* 
Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
Enigma Variations, op. 36
Falstaff, op. 68
In the South (Alassio), op. 50
Introduction and Allegro for Strings, op. 47
Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
Pomp and Circumstance Marches, op. 39
Sea Pictures, op. 37
Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
Sospiri, op. 70
String Quartet in E minor, op. 83
Symphony #1 in A-flat, op. 55
Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63
The Apostles, op. 49
The Dream of Gerontius, op. 38
The Kingdom, op. 51
Violin Concerto in B minor, op. 61
Violin Sonata in E minor, op. 82

*Enescu, George [Enesco, Georges]:* 
Impressions d'Enfance, op. 28
Oedipe, op. 23
Romanian Rhapsodies, op. 11
Symphonie Concertante for Cello and Orchestra in B minor, op. 8
Violin Sonata #2 in F minor, op. 6
Violin Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 25 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"

*Eötvös, Peter:* 
Paris-Dakar
Psychokosmos

*Falla, Manuel de:* 
Concerto for Harpsichord, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Violin, and Cello
El Amor Brujo
El Sombrero de Tres Picos (The Three-Cornered Hat)
Noches en los Jardines de España (Nights in the Gardens of Spain)

*Farrenc, Louise:* 
Sextet for Piano and Winds in C minor, op. 40

*Fauré, Gabriel:* 
Barcarolles
Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
Deux Mélodies, op. 46
Élégie for Cello and Orchestra, op. 24
Impromptus
La Bonne Chanson, op. 61
La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
Le jardin clos, op. 106
Nocturnes
Pavane in F-sharp minor, op. 50
Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 15
Piano Quartet #2 in G minor, op. 45
Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 89
Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115
Piano Trio in D minor, op. 120
Requiem in D minor, op. 48
Romances sans paroles, op. 17
String Quartet in E minor, op. 121
Trois mélodies, op. 7
Violin Sonata #1 in A, op. 13

*Feldman, Morton:* 
Crippled Symmetry
Neither
Piano and String Quartet
Rothko Chapel
Triadic Memories

*Ferneyhough, Brian:* 
Carceri d'Invenzione

*Ferrari, Luc:* 
Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysage de printemps

*Fibich, Zdeněk:* 
At Twilight, op. 39

*Field, John:* 
Nocturnes

*Finnissy, Michael:* 
Red Earth

*Finzi, Gerald:* 
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40
Clarinet Concerto in C minor, op. 31
Dies Natalis, op. 8
Eclogue, op. 10
Five Bagatelles, op. 23
Intimations of Immortality, op. 29
Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11

*Franck, César:* 
Le Chasseur Maudit (The Accursed Huntsman)
Piano Quintet in F minor
Prélude, Chorale et Fugue
Prélude, Fugue et Variation, op. 18
Symphonic Variations
Symphony in D minor
Trois Chorals
Violin Sonata in A

*Frescobaldi, Girolamo:* 
Il Primo libro di Toccate e Partite d'Intavolatura di Cimbalo

*Furrer, Beat:* 
Piano Concerto

*Gabrieli, Giovanni:* 
In Ecclesiis
Sacrae Symphoniae

*Gade, Niels Wihelm:* 
Echoes of Ossian, op. 1

*Gallus, Jacobus [Handl, Jacob]:* 
Opus musicum

*Gernsheim, Friedrich:* 
Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6

*Gershwin, George:* 
An American in Paris
Cuban Overture
Piano Concerto in F
Porgy and Bess
Rhapsody in Blue
Variations on "I Got Rhythm"

*Gesualdo, Carlo:* 
Quinto Libro di Madrigali (Book V)
Tenebrae Responsories

*Gibbons, Orlando:* 
Fantasia of Four Parts

*Ginastera, Alberto:* 
Danzas Argentinas, op. 2
Harp Concerto, op. 25
Panambí, op. 1

*Glass, Philip:* 
Aguas de Amazonia
Akhnaten
Einstein on the Beach
Glassworks
Music in 12 Parts
Satyagraha
String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
String Quartet #4 "Buczak"
Symphony #4 "Heroes"
Violin Concerto #1

*Glazunov, Alexander:* 
Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
Poème Lyrique, op. 12
Raymonda, op. 57
Saxophone Concerto in E-flat, op. 109
Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 55
The Seasons, op. 67
Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 82

*Glière, Reinhold:* 
Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F minor, op. 82
Harp Concerto in E-flat, op. 74
Horn Concerto in B-flat, op. 91
Symphony #3 in B minor, op. 42 "Ilya Muromets"

*Glinka, Mikhail (Ivanovich):* 
Ruslan and Lyudmila
Viola Sonata in D minor

*Gluck, Christoph Willibald:* 
Iphigénie en Tauride
Orfeo ed Euridice

*Godowsky, Leopold:* 
Passacaglia on the Opening of Schubert's "Unfinished" Symphony

*Goldmark, Karl:* 
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 28

*Golijov, Osvaldo:* 
Ainadamar
The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind

*Gombert, Nicolas:* 
Magnificats

*Gordon, Michael:* 
Weather

*Górecki, Henryk:* 
Miserere, op. 44
Symphony #3, op. 36 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"

*Gounod, Charles:* 
Faust
Messe solennelle de Sainte Cécile (St. Cecilia Mass)
Romeo et Juliette

*Granados, Enrique:* 
12 Spanish Dances, op. 37
Goyescas, op. 11

*Graun, Carl Heinrich:* 
Der Tod Jesu

*Graupner, Christoph:* 
Passion Cantatas

*Grieg, Edvard:* 
Ballade in the Form of Variations on a Norwegian Folk Song in G minor, op. 24
Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
Four Psalms, op. 74
Haugtussa (The Mountain Maid), op. 67
Holberg Suite, op. 40
Lyric Pieces
Norwegian Dances, op. 35
Peer Gynt, op. 23
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 27

*Griffes, Charles:* 
Roman Sketches, op. 7

*Grisey, Gérard:* 
Les Espaces Acoustiques
Vortex Temporum

*Grofé, Ferde:* 
Grand Canyon Suite

*Gruber, Heinz Karl [HK]:* 
Zeitstimmung (Time Shadow)

*Gubaidulina, Sofia:* 
Offertorium
String Quartet #4
Viola Concerto

*Haas, Georg Friedrich:* 
limited approximations
Violin Concerto

*Hahn, Reynaldo:* 
À Chloris
Chansons grises
Si mes vers avaient des ailes

*Hakim, Naji:* 
Rubaiyat

*Halvorsen, Johan:* 
Passacaglia for Violin and Viola (after Handel)

*Handel, George Frideric:* 
Alcina, HWV 34
Ariodante, HWV 33
Concerti Grossi, op. 6, HWV 319-330
Coronation Anthems, HWV 258-261
Dixit Dominus, HWV 232
Giulio Cesare in Egitto, HWV 17
Israel in Egypt, HWV 54
Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63
Keyboard Suites, HWV 426-441
Messiah, HWV 56
Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV 351
Rinaldo, HWV 7
Solomon, HWV 67
Water Music, HWV 348-350

*Hanson, Howard:* 
Symphony #2 in D-flat, op. 30 "Romantic"

*Harris, Roy:* 
Symphony #3

*Harrison, Lou:* 
Double Concerto for Violin and Cello with Javanese Gamelan

*Hartmann, Karl Amadeus:* 
Concerto funèbre

*Harvey, Jonathan:* 
Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco

*Haydn, Franz Joseph:* 
Andante with Variations in F minor, Hob.XVII/6 "Un piccolo divertimento"
Cello Concerto #1 in C, Hob.VIIb/1
Cello Concerto #2 in D, Hob.VIIb/2
Die Jahreszeiten (The Seasons), Hob.XXI/3
Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Hob.XXI/2
Mass #11 in D minor "Missa in Angustiis", "Lord Nelson Mass"
Mass #14 in B-flat "Harmoniemesse"
Piano Concerto #11 in D, Hob.XVIII/11
Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46
Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob.XVI/52
Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
String Quartets, op. 20 "Sun"
String Quartets, op. 33 "Russian"
String Quartets, op. 64 "Tost III"
String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
String Quartets, op. 76 "Erdödy"
String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
Symphony #22 in E-flat "Philosopher"
Symphony #31 in D "Hornsignal"
Symphony #43 in E-flat "Mercury"
Symphony #44 in E minor "Trauer"
Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell"
Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
Symphony #53 in D "L'Impériale"
Symphony #67 in F
Symphony #79 in F
Symphony #82 in C "Bear"
Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
Symphony #85 in B-flat "La Reine (The Queen)"
Symphony #88 in G
Symphony #92 in G "Oxford"
Symphony #93 in D
Symphony #94 in G "Surprise"
Symphony #95 in C minor
Symphony #96 in D "Miracle"
Symphony #97 in C
Symphony #98 in B-flat
Symphony #99 in E-flat
Symphony #100 in G "Military"
Symphony #101 in D "Clock"
Symphony #102 in B-flat
Symphony #103 in E-flat "Drumroll"
Symphony #104 in D "London"
The Seven Last Words of Christ, Hob.XX/1a
Trumpet Concerto in E-flat, Hob.VIIe/1

*Haydn, Michael:* 
Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo"

*Henze, Hans Werner:* 
Boulevard Solitude
El Cimarrón

*Herrmann, Bernard:* 
Symphony

*Higdon, Jennifer:* 
Concerto for Orchestra

*Hildegard von Bingen:* 
Ordo Virtutum
Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum

*Hillborg, Anders:* 
Cold Heat

*Hindemith, Paul:* 
Der Schwanendreher
Kammermusik, op. 36
Ludus Tonalis
Nobilissima Visione
Piano Sonata #1 in A "Der Main"
String Quartet #4, op. 22
Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber
Symphony in E-flat
Symphony Mathis der Maler
When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd

*Höller, York:* 
Sphären

*Holliger, Heinz:* 
Siebengesang

*Holst, Gustav:* 
Egdon Heath, op. 47
First Suite for Military Band in E-flat, op. 28/1
St. Paul's Suite, op. 29/2
The Hymn of Jesus, op. 37
The Planets, op. 32

*Honegger, Arthur:* 
Pacific 231
Pastorale d'été
Symphony #2 in D
Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique"

*Hovhaness, Alan:* 
Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
Symphony #50, op. 360 "Mount St. Helens"

*Howells, Herbert:* 
Hymnus Paradisi

*Hummel, Johann Nepomuk:* 
Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
Piano Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 89
Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 87
Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
Piano Trio #6 in E-flat, op. 93
Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
Trumpet Concerto in E (or E-flat), WoO 1

*Ibert, Jacques:* 
Escales (Ports of Call)

*Ippolitov-Ivanov, Mikhail:* 
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 37

*Ives, Charles:* 
A Symphony: New England Holidays
Central Park in the Dark
Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
Psalm 90
Symphony #1 in D minor
Symphony #2
Symphony #3 "The Camp Meeting"
Symphony #4
The Unanswered Question
Three Places in New England
Violin Sonata #3

*Janáček, Leos:* 
Glagolitic Mass
Idyll for String Orchestra
In the Mists
Jenůfa
Mládí (Youth)
On an Overgrown Path
Piano Sonata 1.X.1905 "From the Street"
Sinfonietta
String Quartet #1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Taras Bulba
The Cunning Little Vixen
The Diary of One Who Disappeared
Violin Sonata

*Janequin, Clément:* 
La Guerre (La Bataille de Marignan)

*Joplin, Scott:* 
Treemonisha

*Josquin des Prez:* 
Ave Maria... virgo serena
De Profundis Clamavi
Miserere mei Deus
Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Missa Pange Lingua
Nymphes des bois (Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem)
Qui habitat in adiutorio Altissimi

*Kabeláč, Miloslav:* 
Mystery of Time, op. 31

*Kagel, Mauricio:* 
Die Stücke der Windrose
Music for Renaissance Instruments

*Kapsberger, Giovanni Girolamo [Johannes Hieronymus]:* 
Libro primo d'intavolatura di lauto

*Kassia:* 
Troparion (Hymn) of Kassiani

*Kernis, Aaron Jay:* 
Musica Celestis

*Khachaturian, Aram:* 
Gayane
Masquerade Suite
Piano Concerto in D-flat, op. 38
Spartacus
Violin Concerto in D minor

*Kiel, Friedrich:* 
Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44

*Klami, Uuno:* 
Kalevala Suite, op. 23

*Kodály, Zoltán:* 
Dances of Galánta
Háry János, op. 15
Psalmus Hungaricus, op. 13
Sonata for Solo Cello, op. 8

*Koechlin, Charles:* 
Le Livre de la Jungle
Les heures persanes (Persian Hours), op. 65
Paysages et Marines, op. 63

*Korngold, Erich Wolfgang:* 
Die tote Stadt, op. 12
Violin Concerto in D, op. 35

*Kraus, Joseph Martin:* 
Symphony in C minor

*Kreisler, Fritz:* 
Liebesleid

*Kurtág, György:* 
Neun Stücke für Viola Solo
Stele, op. 33

*Lachenmann, Helmut:* 
Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (The Little Match Girl)
Mouvement (-vor der Erstarrung)

*Lalo, Édouard:* 
Cello Concerto in D minor
Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21

*Lang, David:* 
The Little Match Girl Passion

*Langgaard, Rued:* 
Music of the Spheres, BVN 128
String Quartet #2, BVN 145

*Langlais, Jean:* 
Suite Médiévale, op. 56

*Lassus, Orlande de [Lasso, Orlando di]:* 
Lagrime di San Pietro
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Missa Tous les regretz
Prophetiae Sibyllarum

*Lauridsen, Morten:* 
O Magnum Mysterium

*Lehár, Franz:* 
Die lustige Witwe (The Merry Widow)

*Leifs, Jón:* 
Hekla, op. 52
Requiem, op. 33b

*Lekeu, Guillaume:* 
Violin Sonata in G

*Lemare, Edwin:* 
Toccata di Concerto, op. 59

*Leoncavallo, Ruggero:* 
Pagliacci

*Lieberson, Peter:* 
Neruda Songs

*Ligeti, György:* 
Atmosphères
Cello Sonata
Chamber Concerto
Clocks and Clouds
Concert Românesc (Romanian Concerto)
Études pour piano
Hamburg Concerto
Le Grand Macabre
Lontano
Lux Aeterna
Musica Ricercata
Nonsense Madrigals
Piano Concerto
Requiem
Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel (With Pipes, Drums, Fiddles)
String Quartet #2
Violin Concerto
Volumina

*Lindberg, Magnus:* 
Kraft

*Liszt, Franz:* 
Années de pèlerinage (Years of Pilgrimage)
Ballade #2 in B minor, S.171
Christus, S.3
Consolations, S.172
Dante Symphony, S.109
Faust Symphony, S.108
Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses, S.173
Hungarian Rhapsodies, S.244
La lugubre gondola, S.200
Les Préludes, S.97
Liebesträume, S.541
Mephisto Waltz #1, S.514
Nuages gris (Trübe Wolken), S.199
Orpheus, S.98
Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat, S.124
Piano Concerto #2 in A, S.125
Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178
Prelude and Fugue on the Name BACH, S.260
Totentanz, S.126
Transcendental Études, S.139
Trois Études de Concert, S.144

*Litolff, Henry:* 
Concerto Symphonique #4 in D minor, op. 102

*Locatelli, Pietro Antonio:* 
L'Arte del Violino, op. 3

*Lully, Jean-Baptiste:* 
Atys, LWV 53
Benedictus, LWV 64/2
Dies Irae, LWV 64/1

*Lutosławski, Witold:* 
Cello Concerto
Concerto for Orchestra
Grave
Piano Sonata
Symphony #3
Symphony #4
Variations on a Theme by Paganini

*Lyadov [Liadov], Anatoly [Anatol]:* 
The Enchanted Lake, op. 62

*MacDowell, Edward:* 
Piano Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 23

*Machaut, Guillaume de:* 
Douce dame jolie
Je vivroie liement
Le Remède de Fortune
Messe de Nostre Dame
Songs from Le Voir-Dit

*MacMillan, James:* 
Seven Last Words from the Cross

*Maderna, Bruno:* 
Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
Quadrivium
Quartetto per archi in due tempi

*Magnard, Albéric:* 
Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11
Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21


----------



## Trout

*Mahler, Gustav:* 
Das Klagende Lied
Das Lied von der Erde (The Song of the Earth)
Des Knaben Wunderhorn
Kindertotenlieder (Songs on the Death of Children)
Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Songs of a Wayfarer)
Piano Quartet in A minor
Rückert Lieder
Symphony #1 in D "Titan"
Symphony #2 "Resurrection"
Symphony #3
Symphony #4
Symphony #5
Symphony #6 in A minor "Tragic"
Symphony #7
Symphony #8 in E-flat "Symphony of a Thousand"
Symphony #9
Symphony #10 in F-sharp

*Marais, Marin:* 
Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris

*Marcello, Alessandro:* 
Oboe Concerto in D minor

*Marshall, Ingram:* 
Fog Tropes

*Martin, Frank:* 
Mass for Double Choir

*Martinů, Bohuslav:* 
Cello Sonata #1, H. 277
Double Concerto for 2 String Orchestras, Piano, and Timpani, H. 271
Field Mass, H. 279
Magic Nights, H. 119
Nonet, H. 374
Oboe Concerto, H. 353
Symphony #4, H. 305
Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques"
The Epic of Gilgamesh, H. 351
The Frescos of Pietro della Francesca, H. 352

*Marttinen, Tauno:* 
Violin Concerto, op. 13

*Martynov, Vladimir:* 
Lamentations of Jeremiah

*Mascagni, Pietro:* 
Cavalleria Rusticana

*Massenet, Jules:* 
Manon

*Mathias, William:* 
Harp Concerto, op. 50

*Mathieu, André:* 
Piano Concerto #4 in E minor
Piano Trio

*Medtner, Nikolai:* 
Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50
Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 "Ballade"
Piano Sonata in E minor, op. 25/2 "Night Wind"
Skazki (Fairy Tales)
Sonata-Reminiscenza in A minor, op. 38/1
Sonata Romantica in B-flat minor, op. 53/1

*Mendelssohn, Felix:* 
A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 61
Cello Sonata #1 in B-flat, op. 45
Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
Clarinet Sonata in E-flat
Concerto for 2 Pianos in A-flat
Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings in D minor
Elijah, op. 70
Hebrides Overture, op. 26 "Fingal's Cave"
Octet for Strings in E-flat, op. 20
Organ Sonatas, op. 65
Paulus (St. Paul), op. 36
Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
Piano Sextet in D, op. 110
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49
Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
Songs Without Words
String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
String Quartet #3 in D, op. 44/1
String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
String Quintet #1 in A, op. 18
String Quintet #2 in B-flat, op. 87
String Symphonies
Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 52 "Lobgesang (Hymn of Praise)"
Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish"
Symphony #4 in A, op. 90 "Italian"
Symphony #5 in D, op. 107 "Reformation"
Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
Variations sérieuses, op. 54
Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64

*Messiaen, Olivier:* 
Apparition de l'église éternelle
Catalogue d'oiseaux (Catalogue of Birds)
Chronochromie
Des Canyons aux étoiles
Éclairs sur l'au-delà…
Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum
La Nativité du Seigneur
La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ
L'Ascension
Le Banquet Céleste
Les Offrandes oubliées
Messe de la Pentecôte
Oiseaux exotiques
Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time)
Saint François d'Assise
Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
Turangalîla-Symphonie
Un Sourire
Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
Visions de l'Amen

*Miki, Minoru:* 
Marimba Spiritual

*Milhaud, Darius:* 
La Création du monde (The Creation of the World), op. 81a

*Młynarski, Emil:* 
Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11

*Moeran, Ernest John:* 
String Quartet #1 in A minor
Symphony in G minor

*Mompou, Federico:* 
Cançons i Danses
Musica Callada (Silent Music)

*Monn, Georg Matthias:* 
Cello Concerto in G minor

*Monteverdi, Claudio:* 
Il Quinto Libro de Madrigali (Book V)
Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Il Settimo Libro de Madrigali (Book VII) "Concerto"
L'Incoronazione di Poppea
L'Orfeo
Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
Selva Morale Spirituale
Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610

*Mosolov, Alexander:* 
Iron Foundry, op. 19

*Mouton, Jean:* 
Nesciens mater virgo virum

*Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus:* 
Adagio in B minor, K. 540
Ave Verum Corpus, K. 618
Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622
Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581
Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K. 299
Così fan tutte, K. 588
Die Entführung aus dem Serail (The Abduction from the Seraglio), K. 384
Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), K. 620
Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
Don Giovanni, K. 527
Exsultate, jubilate, K. 165
Fantasia in D minor, K. 397
Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
Horn Concerto #3 in E-flat, K. 447
Horn Concerto #4 in E-flat, K. 495
Idomeneo, K. 366
Le Nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492
Oboe Concerto in C, K. 314
Oboe Quartet in F, K. 370
Piano Concerto #9 in E-flat, K. 271 "Jeunehomme"
Piano Concerto #10 for 2 Pianos in E-flat, K. 365
Piano Concerto #19 in F, K. 459
Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467
Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat, K. 482
Piano Concerto #23 in A, K. 488
Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491
Piano Concerto #25 in C, K. 503
Piano Concerto #26 in D, K. 537 "Coronation"
Piano Concerto #27 in B-flat, K. 595
Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478
Piano Sonata #11 in A, K. 331
Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452
Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
Serenade #9 in D, K. 320 "Posthorn"
Serenade #10 in B-flat, K. 361 "Gran Partita"
Serenade #13 in G, K. 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"
Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola, and Orchestra in E-flat, K. 364
String Quartet #14 in G, K. 387 "Spring"
String Quartet #19 in C, K. 465 "Dissonance"
String Quintet #3 in C, K. 515
String Quintet #4 in G minor, K. 516
String Quintet #5 in D, K. 593
String Quintet #6 in E-flat, K. 614
Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
Symphony #29 in A, K. 201
Symphony #35 in D, K. 385 "Haffner"
Symphony #36 in C, K. 425 "Linz"
Symphony #38 in D, K. 504 "Prague"
Symphony #39 in E-flat, K. 543
Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550
Symphony #41 in C, K. 551 "Jupiter"
Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E-flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219 "Turkish"
Violin Sonata #18 in G, K. 301
Violin Sonata #21 in E minor, K. 304
Violin Sonata #27 in G, K. 379

*Muhly, Nico:* 
Seeing is Believing

*Murail, Tristan:* 
Gondwana

*Mussorgsky, Modest:* 
Boris Godunov
Khovanshchina
Pictures at an Exhibition
Songs and Dances of Death
St. John's Night on the Bare Mountain

*Myaskovsky, Nikolai:* 
Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 66
Cello Sonata #2 in A minor, op. 81

*Nancarrow, Conlon:* 
Studies for Player Piano

*Nielsen, Carl:* 
Clarinet Concerto, op. 57
Commotio, op. 58
Helios Overture, op. 17
String Quartet #2 in F minor, op. 5
Symphony #3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
Symphony #4, op. 29 "The Inextinguishable"
Symphony #5, op. 50
Tågen letter (The Fog is Lifting)
Violin Concerto, op. 33
Wind Quintet, op. 43

*Nono, Luigi:* 
Como una ola de fuerza y luz
Il canto sospeso (The Suspended Song)
Intolleranza 1960
Promoteo

*Nordheim, Arne:* 
Epitaffio

*Nørgård, Per:* 
Symphony #3
Voyage into the Golden Screen

*Nyman, Michael:* 
MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
Water Dances

*Ockeghem, Johannes:* 
Deo Gratias
Missa Prolationum
Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)

*Offenbach, Jacques:* 
Les contes d'Hoffmann (The Tales of Hoffmann)

*Orff, Carl:* 
Carmina Burana
De Temporum Fine Comoedia

*Ornstein, Leo:* 
Piano Quintet

*Ostertag, Bob:* 
All the Rage

*Pachelbel, Johann:* 
Hexachordum Apollinis

*Paganini, Niccolò:* 
24 Caprices for Solo Violin, op. 1
Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 6
Violin Concerto #2 in B minor, op. 7 "La Campanella"

*Palestrina, Giovanni Pierluigi da:* 
Canticum Canticorum (Song of Songs)
Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Missa Assumpta est Maria
Missa Benedicta es
Missa Brevis
Missa Papae Marcelli
Stabat Mater

*Panufnik, Andrzej:* 
Cello Concerto
Sinfonia Sacra (Symphony #3)

*Panufnik, Roxanna:* 
Three Paths to Peace

*Pärt, Arvo:* 
Berliner Messe
Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Fratres
Für Alina
Kanon Pokajanen
Lamentate
Pari Intervallo
Tabula Rasa
Te Deum

*Partch, Harry:* 
Delusion of the Fury

*Pelēcis, Georgs:* 
Nevertheless

*Penderecki, Krzysztof:* 
Cello Concerto #1
De Natura Sonoris #1
De Natura Sonoris #2
Fonogrammi
Polymorphia
St. Luke Passion
Symphony #1
Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
Utrenja

*Pergolesi, Giovanni Battista:* 
Stabat Mater

*Pérotin:* 
Sederunt Principes
Viderunt Omnes

*Pettersson, Allan:* 
Symphony #7
Violin Concerto #2

*Piazzolla, Astor:* 
Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
María de Buenos Aires

*Pierné, Gabriel:* 
Piano Concerto in C minor, op. 12
Violin Sonata, op. 36

*Popov, Gavriil:* 
Symphony #1, op. 7

*Poulenc, Francis:* 
Clarinet Sonata
Concert Champêtre
Concerto for 2 Pianos in D minor
Dialogues des Carmélites
Figure Humaine
Flute Sonata
Gloria
Oboe Sonata
Organ Concerto in G minor
Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël
Sextet for Piano and Winds
Sonata for Horn, Trumpet, and Trombone
Tel jour, telle nuit

*Praetorius, Michael:* 
Terpsichore

*Prokofiev, Sergei:* 
Alexander Nevsky, op. 78
Cinderella, op. 87
Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16
Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26
Piano Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 28
Piano Sonata #4 in C minor, op. 29
Piano Sonata #6 in A, op. 82
Piano Sonata #7 in B-flat, op. 83 "Stalingrad"
Piano Sonata #8 in B-flat, op. 84
Romeo and Juliet, op. 64
Scythian Suite, op. 20
Symphony #1 in D, op. 25 "Classical"
Symphony #2 in D minor, op. 40
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 44
Symphony #4, op. 47/112
Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 111
Symphony #7 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
The Fiery Angel, op. 37
The Love for Three Oranges, op. 33
Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
Violin Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 63
Visions Fugitives, op. 22
War and Peace, op. 91

*Puccini, Giacomo:* 
La Bohème
La Fanciulla del West (The Girl of the Golden West)
Madama Butterfly
Tosca
Turandot

*Purcell, Henry:* 
Come Ye Sons of Art, Away, Z. 323
Dido and Aeneas, Z. 626
Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day), Z. 328
King Arthur, Z. 628
Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z. 860
The Fairy Queen, Z. 629
The Yorkshire Feast Song, Z. 333

*Quilter, Roger:* 
Three Shakespeare Songs, op. 6

*Rachmaninoff [Rachmaninov], Sergei:* 
All-Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 37
Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
Isle of the Dead, op. 29
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 31
Morceaux de fantaisie, op. 3
Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1
Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18
Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30
Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40
Preludes, opp. 23 & 32
Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini, op. 43
Suite #1, op. 5 "Fantaisie-tableaux"
Symphonic Dances, op. 45
Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 13
Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27
Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 44
The Bells, op. 35
Trio Élégiaque #1 in G minor
Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9

*Radulescu, Horatiu:* 
Das Andere, op. 49

*Raff, Joachim:* 
Symphony #5 in E, op. 177 "Lenore"

*Rainier, Priaulx:* 
Cello Concerto

*Rameau, Jean-Philippe:* 
Castor et Pollux
Les Indes Galantes
Pièces de Clavecin
Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts

*Ramírez, Ariel:* 
Misa Criolla

*Rautavaara, Einojuhani:* 
Cantus Arcticus, op. 61
Symphony #7 "Angel of Light"
Symphony #8 "The Journey"

*Ravel, Maurice:* 
Boléro
Chansons madécasses
Daphnis et Chloé
Gaspard de la nuit
Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet, and String Quartet
Jeux d'eau
La Valse
Le Tombeau de Couperin
L'Enfant et les Sortilèges
Ma mère l'oye
Miroirs
Pavane pour une infante défunte (Pavane for a Dead Princess)
Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in D
Piano Concerto in G
Piano Trio in A minor
Rapsodie Espagnole
Shéhérazade
Sonata for Violin and Cello
Sonatine
String Quartet in F
Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
Tzigane
Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
Violin Sonata #2 in G

*Rebel, Jean-Féry:* 
Les Élémens

*Reger, Max:* 
An die Hoffnung, op. 124
Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
Four Tone Poems after Arnold Böcklin, op. 128
String Quartet #4 in E-flat, op. 109
Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller, op. 100
Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart, op. 132
Violin Concerto in A, op. 101

*Reich, Steve:* 
Different Trains
Drumming
Eight Lines
Music for 18 Musicians
Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices, and Organ
Music for Pieces of Wood
Six Marimbas
The Desert Music

*Reicha, Anton:* 
Six Wind Quintets, op. 100

*Respighi, Ottorino:* 
Ancient Airs and Dances
Belkis, Queen of Sheba
Feste Romane (Roman Festivals)
Fontane di Roma (Fountains of Rome)
Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
Vetrate di Chiesa (Church Windows)
Violin Sonata in B minor

*Revueltas, Silvestre:* 
Sensemayá

*Rihm, Wolfgang:* 
Jagden und Formen (Hunts and Forms)

*Riley, Terry:* 
Cadenza on the Night Plain
In C

*Rimsky-Korsakov, Nikolai:* 
Capriccio Espagnol, op. 34
Mlada Suite
Russian Easter Festival Overture, op. 36
Scheherazade, op. 35

*Rochberg, George:* 
String Quartet #3

*Rodrigo, Joaquín:* 
Concierto de Aranjuez
Fantasía para un Gentilhombre (Fantasy for a Gentleman)

*Roman, Johan Helmich:* 
Drottningholm Music

*Romitelli, Fausto:* 
Professor Bad Trip

*Ropartz, Joseph-Guy:* 
Prélude, Marine et Chansons

*Rosetti, Antonio [Rösler, Anton]:* 
Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C61

*Rossini, Gioachino:* 
Guillaume Tell (William Tell)
Il Barbiere di Siviglia (The Barber of Seville)
La Cenerentola
Stabat Mater

*Rott, Hans:* 
Symphony in E

*Roussel, Albert:* 
Bacchus et Ariane, op. 43
Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17
Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 23

*Rubbra, Edmund:* 
Symphony #1, op. 44

*Rubinstein, Anton:* 
Piano Concerto #4 in D minor, op. 70

*Ruggles, Carl:* 
Sun-Treader

*Rzewski, Frederic:* 
Coming Together
The People United Will Never Be Defeated!

*Saariaho, Kaija:* 
D'Om le Vrai Sens
L'Amour de loin
Notes on Light

*Sæverud, Harald:* 
Peer Gynt Suites, op. 28

*Saint-Saëns, Camille:* 
Cello Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 33
Danse Macabre, op. 40
Le Carnaval des Animaux (The Carnival of the Animals)
Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 22
Piano Concerto #5 in F, op. 103 "The Egyptian"
Piano Trio #1 in F, op. 18
Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 92
Requiem, op. 54
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ"
Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75

*Salonen, Esa-Pekka:* 
Piano Concerto
Violin Concerto
Wing on Wing

*Satie, Erik:* 
Embryons Desséchés (Dried-up Embryos)
Le Fils des étoiles
Gnossiennes
Gymnopédies
Trois Morceaux en forme de poire (Three Pieces in the Form of a Pear)

*Saunders, Rebecca:* 
dichroic seventeen
Fletch

*Scarlatti, Domenico:* 
Essercizi Sonatas, K. 1-30
Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 141
Keyboard Sonata in E, K. 380 "Cortège"
Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402
Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
Keyboard Sonata in F minor, K. 466

*Scelsi, Giacinto:* 
Anahit
Natura Renovatur
Uaxuctum

*Schein, Johann Hermann:* 
Banchetto Musicale

*Schmidt, Franz:* 
Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln (The Book with Seven Seals)

*Schnittke, Alfred:* 
Choir Concerto
Concerto for Piano and Strings
Concerto Grosso #1
Peer Gynt
Piano Quintet
Requiem
Symphony #1
Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
Symphony #3
Symphony #5 (Concerto Grosso #4)
Viola Concerto

*Schoenberg, Arnold:* 
A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46
Chamber Symphony #1 in E, op. 9
Chamber Symphony #2, op. 38
Das Buch der hängenden Gärten (The Book of the Hanging Gardens), op. 15
Drei Klavierstücke, op. 11
Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 16
Gurrelieder
Moses und Aron
Pelleas und Melisande, op. 5
Piano Concerto, op. 42
Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21
String Quartet #2 in F-sharp minor, op. 10
Suite for Piano, op. 25
Verklärte Nacht (Transfigured Night), op. 4
Violin Concerto, op. 36


----------



## Trout

*Schubert, Franz:* 
Adagio and Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet in F, D. 487
An die Musik, D. 547
Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D. 821
Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
Der Erlkönig, D. 328
Der Tod und das Mädchen (Death and the Maiden), D. 531
Der Wanderer, D. 493
Die Forelle (The Trout), D. 550
Die Schöne Müllerin, D. 795
Drei Klavierstücke, D. 946
Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
Ellens Gesang III (Ave Maria), D. 839
Fantasia for Violin and Piano in C, D. 934
Fantasia in F minor, D. 940
Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D. 877
Grand Duo Sonata in C, D. 812
Gretchen am Spinnrade, D. 118
Im Frühling, D. 882
Impromptus, D. 899 & 935
Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D. 343 "Am Tage aller Seelen"
Mass #2 in G, D. 167
Mass #5 in A-flat, D. 678
Mass #6 in E-flat, D. 950
Nacht und Träume, D. 827
Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
Octet in F, D. 803
Piano Quintet in A, D. 667 "The Trout"
Piano Sonata #13 in A, D. 664
Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D. 784
Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D. 845
Piano Sonata #18 in G, D. 894
Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958
Piano Sonata #20 in A, D. 959
Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D. 960
Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D. 898
Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D. 929
Psalm 23, D. 706
Rosamunde, D. 797
Schwanengesang, D. 957
Six Moments Musicaux, D. 780
String Quartet #12 in C minor, D. 703 "Quartettsatz"
String Quartet #13 in A minor, D. 804 "Rosamunde"
String Quartet #14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
String Quartet #15 in G, D. 887
String Quintet in C, D. 956
Suleika I, D. 720
Symphony #5 in B-flat, D. 485
Symphony #8 in B minor, D. 759 "Unfinished"
Symphony #9 in C, D. 944 "Great"
Viola, D. 786
Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #1 in D, D. 384
Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #2 in A minor, D. 385
Wanderer Fantasy in C, D. 760
Winterreise, D. 911

*Schuman, William:* 
Symphony #3

*Schumann, Clara Wieck:* 
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17

*Schumann, Robert:* 
Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
Bunte Blätter, op. 99
Carnaval, op. 9
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 129
Das Paradies und die Peri, op. 50
Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6
Dichterliebe, op. 48
Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
Fantasie in C, op. 17
Fantasiestücke, op. 12
Frauenliebe und -leben, op. 42
Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
Gesänge der Frühe (Songs of Dawn), op. 133
Heine Liederkreis, op. 24
Kinderszenen, op. 15
Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, op. 86
Kreisleriana, op. 16
Myrthen, op. 25
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 47
Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44
Piano Sonata #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 11
Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 14 "Concerto Without Orchestra"
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 63
Piano Trio #2 in F, op. 80
Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 41/1
String Quartet #2 in F, op. 41/2
String Quartet #3 in A, op. 41/3
Symphonic Études, op. 13
Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
Symphony #2 in C, op. 61
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "Rhenish"
Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120
Violin Concerto in D minor
Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
Waldszenen (Forest Scenes), op. 82

*Schütz, Heinrich:* 
Musikalische Exequien, SWV 279-281
Psalmen Davids, SWV 22-47
Weihnachts-Historie (Christmas Story), SWV 435

*Schwitters, Kurt:* 
Ursonate

*Sciarrino, Salvatore:* 
Sui poemi concentrici

*Scriabin, Alexander:* 
12 Etudes, op. 8
Le Poème de l'Extase (The Poem of Ecstasy), op. 54
Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor, op. 20
Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6
Piano Sonata #2 in G-sharp minor, op. 19 "Sonata-Fantasy"
Piano Sonata #4 in F-sharp, op. 30
Piano Sonata #5, op. 53
Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
Piano Sonata #9, op. 68 "Black Mass"
Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
Prometheus: The Poem of Fire, op. 60
Symphony #1 in E, op. 26
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 43 "Le Divin Poème"
Vers la flamme, op. 72

*Sculthorpe, Peter:* 
Earth Cry
Kakadu
Piano Concerto
String Quartet #8

*Shchedrin, Rodion:* 
Carmen Suite

*Shostakovich, Dmitri:* 
24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 87
Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
Cello Concerto #2, op. 126
Cello Sonata in D minor, op. 40
From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District, op. 29
Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 35
Piano Concerto #2 in F, op. 102
Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67
String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
String Quartet #4 in D, op. 83
String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110
String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor, op. 138
String Quartet #15 in E-flat minor, op. 144
Suite on Finnish Themes
Symphony #1 in F, op. 10
Symphony #2 in B, op. 14 "To October"
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 20 "The First of May"
Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 43
Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47
Symphony #7 in C, op. 60 "Leningrad"
Symphony #8 in C minor, op. 65
Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
Symphony #11 in G minor, op. 103 "The Year 1905"
Symphony #13 in B-flat minor, op. 113 "Babi Yar"
Symphony #14, op. 135
Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
Viola Sonata, op. 147
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77

*Sibelius, Jean:* 
En Saga, op. 9
Finlandia, op. 26
Karelia Suite, op. 11
Kullervo, op. 7
Lemminkäinen Suite, op. 22
Luonnotar, op. 70
Night Ride and Sunrise, op. 55
Pohjola's Daughter, op. 49
String Quartet in D minor, op. 56 "Intimate Voices"
Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39
Symphony #2 in D, op. 43
Symphony #3 in C, op. 52
Symphony #4 in A minor, op. 63
Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
Symphony #6 in D minor, op. 104
Symphony #7 in C, op. 105
Tapiola, op. 112
The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47

*Silvestrov, Valentin:* 
Bagatellen
Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
Symphony #5

*Smetana, Bedrich:* 
Má Vlast (My Fatherland)
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
String Quartet #1 in E minor "From My Life"
The Bartered Bride

*Sor, Fernando:* 
Studies for Guitar

*Sorabji, Kaikhosru Shapurji:* 
Le Jardin Parfumé
Opus Clavicembalisticum

*Spohr, Louis:* 
Die Letzten Dinge (The Last Judgement), WoO 61
Octet in E, op. 32

*Stamitz, Johann:* 
Symphony in E-flat, op. 11/3

*Steffani, Agostino:* 
Stabat Mater

*Stenhammar, Wilhelm:* 
Symphony #2 in G minor, op. 34

*Stockhausen, Karlheinz:* 
Cosmic Pulses
Gesang der Jünglinge
Gruppen
Klavierstücke I-IV
Kontakte
Kreuzspiel
Stimmung
Tierkreis

*Strauss, Johann II:* 
An der schönen blauen Donau (On the Beautiful Blue Danube), op. 314
Die Fledermaus

*Strauss, Richard:* 
Also Sprach Zarathustra (Thus Spoke Zarathustra), op. 30
Der Rosenkavalier, op. 59
Die Frau ohne Schatten (The Woman without a Shadow), op. 65
Don Juan, op. 20
Eight Songs from "Letzte Blätter", op. 10
Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
Eine Alpensinfonie (An Alpine Symphony), op. 64
Elektra, op. 58
Five Songs, op. 39
Five Songs, op. 41
Four Songs, op. 27
Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 11
Horn Concerto #2 in E-flat
Metamorphosen
Oboe Concerto in D
Salome, op. 54
Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks), op. 28
Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
Vier letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs)
Violin Sonata in E-flat, op. 18

*Stravinsky, Igor:* 
Agon
Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
Le Sacre du Printemps (The Rite of Spring)
Les Noces (The Wedding)
L'histoire du soldat (The Soldier's Tale)
L'Oiseau de Feu (The Firebird)
Mass
Octet for Wind Instruments
Oedipus Rex
Orpheus
Petrushka
Pulcinella
Requiem Canticles
Symphonies of Wind Instruments
Symphony in C
Symphony in Three Movements
Symphony of Psalms
The Rake's Progress
Threni
Violin Concerto in D

*Suk, Josef:* 
Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 27 "Asrael"

*Sullivan, Arthur:* 
The Mikado

*Sumera, Lepo:* 
Concerto per voci e strumenti

*Susato, Tielman [Tylman]:* 
Dansereye 1551

*Swayne, Giles:* 
The Silent Land

*Sweelinck, Jan Pieterszoon:* 
Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"

*Szymanowski, Karol:* 
King Roger, op. 46
Mythes, op. 30
Stabat Mater, op. 53
Symphony #3, op. 27 "Song of the Night"
Symphony #4, op. 60 "Symphonie Concertante"

*Tabakova, Dobrinka:* 
Concerto for Cello and Strings
Suite in Old Style

*Takemitsu, Toru:* 
A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
From Me Flows What You Call Time
November Steps
Requiem for String Orchestra
Toward the Sea

*Tallis, Thomas:* 
If Ye Love Me
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Miserere nostri
Spem in Alium

*Taneyev, Sergei:* 
John of Damascus, op. 1
Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 30
Suite de Concert, op. 28

*Tárrega, Francisco:* 
Recuerdos de la Alhambra

*Tartini, Giuseppe:* 
Violin Sonata in G minor "The Devil's Trill"

*Tavener, John:* 
Fragments of a Prayer
Song for Athene
The Protecting Veil

*Taverner, John:* 
Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
Western Wynde Mass

*Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich:* 
1812 Overture, op. 49
Capriccio Italien, op. 45
Eugene Onegin, op. 24
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 41
Manfred Symphony in B minor, op. 58
Orchestral Suite #3 in G, op. 55
Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50
Pique Dame (The Queen of Spades), op. 68
Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
Serenade for Strings in C, op. 48
Souvenir de Florence, op. 70
String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
Swan Lake, op. 20
Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams"
Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36
Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 74 "Pathétique"
The Nutcracker, op. 71
The Seasons, op. 37a
The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66
Variations on a Rococo Theme, op. 33
Violin Concerto in D, op. 35

*Telemann, Georg Philipp:* 
Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
Paris Quartets
Tafelmusik
Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9

*Thomson, Virgil:* 
Four Saints in Three Acts

*Tippett, Michael:* 
A Child of Our Time
Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
Symphony #4

*Tournemire, Charles:* 
L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Noël, op. 55

*Turina, Joaquín:* 
Círculo, op. 91
Piano Quartet in A minor, op. 67
Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
Violin Sonata #2, op. 82 "Española"

*Tveitt, Geirr:* 
Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, op. 252 "Three Fjords"
Piano Concerto #4, op. 130 "Aurora Borealis"
Piano Sonata #29, op. 129 "Sonata Etere"

*Tyberg, Marcel:* 
Symphony #3 in D minor

*Ullmann, Viktor:* 
Der Kaiser von Atlantis

*Ustvolskaya, Galina:* 
Composition #1 "Dona Nobis Pacem"

*Valen, Fartein:* 
Ave Maria, op. 4
Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), op. 20

*Varèse, Edgard:* 
Amériques
Arcana
Density 21.5
Déserts
Ionisation

*Vasks, Pēteris:* 
String Quartet #4
Violin Concerto "Distant Light"

*Vaughan Williams, Ralph:* 
Dona Nobis Pacem
English Folk Song Suite
Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Fantasia on Greensleeves
Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
Flos Campi
Job - A Masque for Dancing
Mass in G minor
Norfolk Rhapsody #1
On Wenlock Edge
Piano Quintet in C minor
Serenade to Music
Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
Symphony #2 "A London Symphony"
Symphony #3 "A Pastoral Symphony"
Symphony #4 in F minor
Symphony #5 in D
Symphony #6 in E minor
Symphony #7 "Sinfonia Antartica"
Symphony #8 in D minor
Symphony #9 in E minor
The Lark Ascending
Toward the Unknown Region

*Verdi, Giuseppe:* 
Aida
Don Carlos
Falstaff
Il Trovatore
La Traviata
Otello
Requiem
Rigoletto

*Victoria, Tomás Luis de:* 
O Magnum Mysterium
Officium Defunctorum (Requiem)

*Vierne, Louis:* 
24 Pièces de Fantaisie, opp. 51, 53-55
Organ Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 14

*Villa-Lobos, Heitor:* 
12 Etudes
Bachianas Brasilieras
Chôros
Five Preludes
String Quartet #5

*Vivaldi, Antonio:* 
Cello Sonatas, RV 39-47
Dixit Dominus, RV 595
Gloria, RV 589
Juditha Triumphans, RV 644
La Stravaganza, op. 4
Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons)
L'estro Armonico, op. 3
Lute Concerto in D, RV 93
Mandolin Concerto in C, RV 425
Stabat Mater, RV 621
Violin Concerto in E, RV 271 "L'Amoroso"

*Vivier, Claude:* 
Zipangu

*Volans, Kevin:* 
Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments
String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"

*Voříšek, Jan Václav:* 
Symphony in D, op. 24

*Wagner, Richard:* 
Der fliegende Holländer (The Flying Dutchman)
Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung)
Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Lohengrin
Parsifal
Siegfried Idyll
Symphony in C
Tannhäuser
Tristan und Isolde
Wesendonck Lieder

*Walton, William:* 
Belshazzar's Feast
Cello Concerto
Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
Viola Concerto
Violin Concerto

*Weber, Carl Maria von:* 
Clarinet Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 73
Clarinet Concerto #2 in E-flat, op. 74
Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 34
Der Freischütz, op. 77
Konzertstück in F minor, op. 79

*Webern, Anton:* 
Cantata #2, op. 31
Das Augenlicht, op. 26
Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
Im Sommerwind
Passacaglia for Orchestra, op. 1
Six Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
String Quartet, op. 28
Symphony, op. 21

*Weill, Kurt:* 
Die Dreigroschenoper (The Threepenny Opera)
Die Sieben Todsünden (The Seven Deadly Sins)

*Weinberg, Mieczysław [Vainberg, Moisei]:* 
Cello Concerto, op. 43
Symphony #8, op. 83 "Polish Flowers"

*Weiss, Sylvius Leopold:* 
Lute Sonata #29 in A minor "L'Infidèle"

*Welmers, Jan:* 
Minimal Music for Organ

*Widor, Charles-Marie:* 
Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op. 42/1

*Wieniawski, Henryk:* 
Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22

*Wilbye, John:* 
Weep, weep, mine eyes

*Willan, Healey:* 
Symphony #2 in C minor

*Wolf, Hugo:* 
Italian Serenade
Italienisches Liederbuch
Mörike-Lieder
Spanisches Liederbuch

*Xenakis, Iannis:* 
Keqrops
Kottos
Metastasis
Pléïades

*Yoshimatsu, Takashi:* 
Atom Hearts Club Duo, op. 70a
Piano Concerto, op. 67 "Memo Flora"
Symphony #5, op. 87

*Young, La Monte:* 
The Well-Tuned Piano

*Zelenka, Jan Dismas:* 
Missa Votiva, ZWV 18
Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181

*Zemlinsky, Alexander von:* 
Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid)
Lyric Symphony, op. 18
Sechs Gesänge after Poems by Maeterlinck, op. 13

*Zimmermann, Bernd Alois:* 
Die Soldaten


----------



## Trout

You can find some interesting statistics on this project here: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/statistics.

Also, here is the list arranged by genres and subgenres: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/genre-list

Here is the current board:

*Nominated:*
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 1 - pjang23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 2 - Orpheus

*Seconded:*
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 26
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 30
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 28
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 7
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 36
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 23
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 31
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Greenwood / SS

*Nominated:*
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 1 - pjang23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 2 - Orpheus

*Seconded:*
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 26
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 30
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 28
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 7
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
*Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 38*
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 23
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 31
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Trout

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia

After MagneticGhost:

Schnittke / Schnebel

*Nominated:*
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 1 - pjang23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 2 - Orpheus

*Seconded:*
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 26
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 30
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 28
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 7
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 23
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 21
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 33
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Bartok / Crawford Seeger

*Nominated:*
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 1 - pjang23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 2 - Orpheus

*Seconded:*
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 28
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 30
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 7
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 23
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 21
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 33
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Mozart / Schumann

Nominated:
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 28
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 30
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 7
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 23
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 21
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 33
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 16
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After mmsbls
Tzanou / Schumann
Nominated:
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 28
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 30
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 7
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 23
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 21
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 33
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 29
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Mika

After MoonlightSonata

Bartok Boulez

Nominated:
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 30
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 31
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 7
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 23
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 21
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 33
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 29
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Bartok / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 32
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 31
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 7
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 23
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 21
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 33
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 29
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## pjang23

After tdc:

Mozart Scarlatti208

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 32
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 31
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 7
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 23
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 21
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 33
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 29
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Mozart / Schnittke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 32
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 31
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 7
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 23
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 21
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 34
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 29
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Orpheus

After berghansson:

Vivaldi/Schnittke SQ

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 32
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 31
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 7
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 23
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 21
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 35
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 29
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 30
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Guest

I'm shocked that the Mozart sonata was forgotten. I became an instant fanboy after the chamber duos list.

After Orpheus

Mozart/Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 32
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 31
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 7
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 23
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 21
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 35
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 29
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 30
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Schnittke / Mozart 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 32
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 31
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 7
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 23
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 21
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 37
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 29
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 30
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## tdc

.........................................................


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Tzanou / Mozart (I saw this in a concert recently - it's lovely!)
Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 32
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 31
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 7
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 23
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 21
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 37
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 31
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 30
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## tdc

Corrected Board: (Orpheus gave Vivaldi 1 point instead of 2)

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 32
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 31
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 7
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 23
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 21
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 37
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 31
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 31
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After MoonlightSonata:

Mozart / Walton

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 32
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 31
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 7
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 23
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 21
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 37
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 31
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 31
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 18
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

SS / Glazunov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 32
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 31
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 7
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 25
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 23
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 21
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 37
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 31
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 31
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 18
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## tdc

After MG:

Scarlatti 120 / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 32
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 31
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 7
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 25
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 14
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 23
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 21
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 37
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 31
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 31
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 18
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Mika

After Tdc

Dun Boulez

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 32
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 32
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 25
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 14
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 23
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 21
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 37
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 31
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 31
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 18
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Schnebel / Bartok

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 33
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 32
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 25
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 14
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 23
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 23
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 37
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 31
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 31
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 18
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Vivaldi/Honegger

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 33
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 32
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 25
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 14
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 23
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 23
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 37
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 31
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 33
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 18
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Glazunov Scarlatti213

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 33
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 32
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 14
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 24
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 23
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 37
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 31
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 33
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 18
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Schnittke SQ2 / Warlock

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 33
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 32
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 14
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 24
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 23
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 39
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 31
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 33
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 18
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 6
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart / Walton

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 33
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 32
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 16
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 24
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 23
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 39
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 31
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 33
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 6
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Mozart PQ / Schnittke

Nominated:
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
*Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 33*
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 32
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 16
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 24
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 23
*Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 40*
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 31
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
*Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 33*
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 6
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Trout

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2

Nominated:
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 33
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 32
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 16
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 24
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 23
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 31
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 33
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 6
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Boulez / Guilmant (nice to nominate a previously unrepresented composer)

Listen out for the finale in particular

Nominated:
Alexandre Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 33
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 34
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 16
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 24
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 23
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 31
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 33
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 6
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Mika

After MG

Stockhausen Boulez

Nominated:
Alexandre Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 33
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 35
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 16
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 24
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 23
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 31
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 33
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 6
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Mozart / Tzanou
Nominated:
Alexandre Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 33
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 35
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 24
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 23
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 32
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 33
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 6
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## ptr

After MS

Guilmant (sec) / Schnebel

*Nominated*:
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 33
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 35
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 2
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 24
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 24
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 32
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 33
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 6
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

Presuming Mr Ptr meant to follow standard voting procedure - just adding the extra point to the Guilmant. :tiphat:

*Nominated*:
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 33
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 35
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 3
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 24
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 24
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 32
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 33
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 6
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## ptr

MagneticGhost said:


> Presuming Mr Ptr meant to follow standard voting procedure - just adding the extra point to the Guilmant. :tiphat:


Sorry, to much ice cream, had a brain freeze melt down!









/ptr


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Boulez / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 33
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 37
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 3
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 3
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 24
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 24
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 32
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 33
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 6
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Orpheus

After tdc

Bartok/Warlock

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 35
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 37
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 3
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 3
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 24
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 24
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 32
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 33
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 7
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Guest

After Orpheus

Boulez/Zemlinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 35
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 39
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 3
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 3
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 24
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 24
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 32
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 33
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 7
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arcaneholocaust:

Boulez / Schnebel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 35
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 41
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 3
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 3
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 24
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 25
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 32
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 33
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 7
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 11


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Scarlatti213 MozartS

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 35
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 41
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 3
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 3
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 26
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 25
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 32
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 33
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 7
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 11


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Mozart PQ / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 35
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 41
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 3
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 5
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 11
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 26
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 25
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 32
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 33
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 7
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After trout

Guilmant / Boulez

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 35
*Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 42*
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 5
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 5
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 11
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 26
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 25
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 32
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 33
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 7
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 11


----------



## TurnaboutVox

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli

Bartok / Zemlinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 37
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 5
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 5
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 11
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 26
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 25
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 32
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 33
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 7
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 12


----------



## Mika

After TV

Bartok / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 39
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 5
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 6
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 11
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 26
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 25
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 32
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 33
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 7
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 12


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Warlock / Bartok

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 40*
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 5
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 6
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 11
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 26
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 25
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 32
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 33
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 12

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 40

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 29
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 5
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 6
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 11
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 26
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 25
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 32
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 33
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 12


----------



## ptr

after tdc

Guilmant / Crawford Seeger

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 30
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 7
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 6
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 11
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 26
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 25
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 32
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 33
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 12


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Vivaldi Scalratti213

Nominated:

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 30
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 7
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 6
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 11
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 27
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 25
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 32
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 35
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Vivaldi / Gomes

Nominated:

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 30
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 7
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 6
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 11
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 27
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 25
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 32
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 37
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart S/ Scarlatti K. 213

Nominated:

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 30
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 7
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 6
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 21
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 11
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 28
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 25
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 32
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 37
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 12


----------



## Blancrocher

After mmsbls:

Crawford Seeger/ Chopin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 9
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 32
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 7
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 6
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 21
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 11
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 28
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 25
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 32
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 37
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 12


----------



## Trout

After Blancrocher:

Crawford Seeger / Mozart Sonata

Nominated:

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 9
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 34
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 7
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 6
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 22
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 11
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 28
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 25
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 32
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 37
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

SS / Gibbons

Nominated:

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 9
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 34
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 32
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 7
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 6
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 22
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 11
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 28
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 25
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 32
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 37
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 12


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Tzanou / Mozart
Nominated:

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 9
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 34
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 32
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 7
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 6
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 11
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 28
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 25
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 34
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 37
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Moonlight

Reich / Chopin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 10
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 34
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 32
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 7
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 6
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 13
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 28
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 25
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 34
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 37
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 12


----------



## Mika

After Berg

Gibbons Kvech

Nominated:

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 10
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 34
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 34
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 7
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 6
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 13
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 28
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 25
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 34
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 37
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 12


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Guilmant / Honegger

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Chopin: Scherzi - 10
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 34
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 34
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 6
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 13
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 28
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 25
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 34
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 37
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 12


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Vivaldi / Scarlatti 120

Nominated:

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 10
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 34
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 34
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 6
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 13
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 28
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 25
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 34
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 39
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 12


----------



## pjang23

After tdc:

Vivaldi Scarlatti213

Nominated:

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 10
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 34
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 34
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 6
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 13
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 29
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 25
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 34
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
*Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 41*
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 12


----------



## pjang23

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540

Nominated:

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 10
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 34
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 34
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 6
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 13
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 29
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 25
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 34
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 12


----------



## Orpheus

After Pjang23

Gibbons/Glazunov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 10
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 34
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 36
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 28
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 6
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 13
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 29
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 25
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 34
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 12


----------



## Trout

After Orpheus:

Gibbons / Mozart Sonata

Nominated:

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 10
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 34
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 38
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 28
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 6
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 13
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 29
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 25
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 34
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 12


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Mozart Sonata / Kancheli

Nominated:

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 10
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 34
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 38
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 28
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 6
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 26
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 13
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 29
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 25
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 34
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 12


----------



## Hmmbug

After arcaneholocaust

S-S/V-L

Nominated:

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 10
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 34
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 38
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 28
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 6
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 26
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 13
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 29
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 25
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 34
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 12


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Hmmbug
Tzanou / Mozart
Nominated:

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 10
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 34
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 38
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 28
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 6
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 13
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 29
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 25
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 36
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After MoonlightSonata:

Mozart / Scarlatti 213

Nominated:

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 10
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 34
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 38
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 28
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 6
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 13
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 30
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 25
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 36
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Gibbons / SS

Nominated:

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 10
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 34
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 40
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 28
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 6
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 13
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 30
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 25
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 36
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 12


----------



## Mika

After MG

Gibbons / Dun

Nominated:

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 10
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 34
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 42
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 28
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 6
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 13
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 30
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 25
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 36
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 12


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 / Gibbons

Nominated:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 2 - tdc

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 10
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 34
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
*Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 43*
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 28
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 6
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 13
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 30
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 25
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 36
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 12

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David

*Nominated:*
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 2 - tdc

*Seconded:*
Chopin: Scherzi - 10
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 34
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 28
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 6
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 13
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 30
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 25
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 36
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 12


----------



## ptr

After tdc:

Schnebel / Guilmant

*Nominated:*
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 2 - tdc

*Seconded:*
Chopin: Scherzi - 10
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 34
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 28
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 10
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 6
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 13
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 30
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 27
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 36
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 12


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Bartok/Zemlinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 4
Chopin: Scherzi - 10
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 34
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 28
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 10
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 6
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 13
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 30
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 27
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 36
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 13


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Scarlatti213 Scarlatti208

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 4
Chopin: Scherzi - 10
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 34
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 28
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 10
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 6
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 13
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 27
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 36
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 13


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Mozart PQ / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 4
Chopin: Scherzi - 10
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 34
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 28
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 10
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 14
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 27
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 36
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Crawford Seeger / Chopin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 4
Chopin: Scherzi - 11
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 36
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 28
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 10
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 14
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 27
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 36
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 19
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart S / Walton

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 4
Chopin: Scherzi - 11
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 36
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 28
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 10
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 31
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 14
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 27
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 36
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

CS / Guilmant

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 4
Chopin: Scherzi - 11
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 38
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 28
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 31
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 14
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 27
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 36
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 13


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Tzanou / Mozart
Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 4
Chopin: Scherzi - 11
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 38
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 28
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 14
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 27
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 38
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 13


----------



## Mika

After Moonlight

Stockhausen Zemlinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 4
Chopin: Scherzi - 11
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 38
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 28
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 14
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 27
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 38
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 14


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika:

Bartok / Chopin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 6
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 38
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 28
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 14
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 27
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 38
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 14


----------



## ptr

After croch:

Guilmant / Bartok

*Nominated*:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 7
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 38
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 28
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 13
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 14
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 27
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 38
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 14


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Bartok / Scarlatti 120

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 9
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 38
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 28
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 13
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 14
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 27
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 38
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 14


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc

Reich / Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 9
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 38
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 28
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 13
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 27
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 38
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 14


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Scarlatti208 Glazunov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 9
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 38
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 29
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 13
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 27
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 17
Stockhausen: Momente - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 38
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart S / Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 9
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 38
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 29
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 13
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 27
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 18
Stockhausen: Momente - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 38
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 14


----------



## Orpheus

After mmsbls

Schumann/Griffes

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 9
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 38
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 29
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 13
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 27
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 20
Stockhausen: Momente - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 38
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 14


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Orpheus
Tzanou / Mozart
Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 9
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 38
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 29
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 13
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 27
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 20
Stockhausen: Momente - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 40
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MoonlightSonata:

Gomes / Pfitzner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 9
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 38
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 29
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 27
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 13
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 27
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 20
Stockhausen: Momente - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 40
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto 

SS / Glazunov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 9
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 38
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 30
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 27
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 13
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 27
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 20
Stockhausen: Momente - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 40
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 14


----------



## Mika

After MG 

Stockhausen Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 9
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 38
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 30
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 27
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 13
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 36
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 27
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 20
Stockhausen: Momente - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 40
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 14


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Crawford Seeger / Mozart Sonata 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 9
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 40
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 30
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 27
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 13
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 37
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 27
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 20
Stockhausen: Momente - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 40
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 14


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Bartok / Warlock

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 40
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 30
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 27
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 13
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 37
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 27
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 20
Stockhausen: Momente - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 40
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 14


----------



## ptr

After tdc:

Guilmant / Crawford Seeger

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 41
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 30
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 27
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 37
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 27
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 20
Stockhausen: Momente - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 40
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 14


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Honegger/Scarlatti 208

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 41
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 30
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 27
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 37
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 27
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 20
Stockhausen: Momente - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 40
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 14


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Scarlatti208 MozartS

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 41
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 30
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 27
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 38
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 27
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 20
Stockhausen: Momente - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 40
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 14


----------



## musicrom

After pjang23:

Saint-Saens / Glazunov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 41
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 27
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 38
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 32
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 27
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 20
Stockhausen: Momente - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 40
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

After musicrom:

Crawford Seeger / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 43
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 27
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 38
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 17
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 32
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 27
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 20
Stockhausen: Momente - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 40
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 14


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Crawford Seeger / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 45
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 27
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 38
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 18
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 32
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 27
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 20
Stockhausen: Momente - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 40
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

CS / SS

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 45
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 27
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 38
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 17
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 27
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 20
Stockhausen: Momente - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 40
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Mozart S / Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 45
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 27
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 40
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 17
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 27
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 21
Stockhausen: Momente - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 40
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 14


----------



## MoonlightSonata

after mmsbls
Tzanou / Mozart 2 pianos
Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 45
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 27
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 17
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 27
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 21
Stockhausen: Momente - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 42
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 14


----------



## Mika

after Moonlight

Crawford-Seeker / Stockhausen
Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 47
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 27
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 17
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 27
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 21
Stockhausen: Momente - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 42
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 14


----------



## Guest

After Mika

Mozart Sonata/Zemlinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 47
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 27
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 43
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 17
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 27
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 21
Stockhausen: Momente - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 42
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## ptr

After arcane

Guilmant / Schnebel

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 47
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 27
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 17
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 43
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 17
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 28
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 21
Stockhausen: Momente - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 42
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Schumann/Villalobos

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 47
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 27
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 17
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 43
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 17
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 28
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 23
Stockhausen: Momente - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 42
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## tdc

Collisioooooon - 




Posts 100 and 101

Corrected Board:

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 49
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 27
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 17
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 43
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 18
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 28
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 23
Stockhausen: Momente - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 42
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## tdc

After Aecio:

Bartok / CS

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 13
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
*Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 50*
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 27
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 17
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 43
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 18
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 28
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 23
Stockhausen: Momente - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 42
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 13
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 27
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 17
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 43
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 18
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 28
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 23
Stockhausen: Momente - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 42
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc

Mozart / Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 13
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 27
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 17
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 45
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 18
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 32
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 28
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 24
Stockhausen: Momente - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 42
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## pjang23

Somebody do the honors 

After berghansson:

MozartS Scarlatti213

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 13
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 27
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 17
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 8
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 47
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 18
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 33
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 28
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 24
Stockhausen: Momente - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 42
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Mozart Sonata / Mozart PQ

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 13
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 27
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 17
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 9
*Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 49*
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 18
*Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 33*
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 17
*Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 33*
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 28
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 24
Stockhausen: Momente - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
*Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 42*
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## Trout

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 13
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 27
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 17
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 18
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 33
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 28
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 24
Stockhausen: Momente - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## Orpheus

After Trout

Holst(nom)/Guilmant

Nominated:
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 2 -Orpheus

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 13
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 27
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 18
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 18
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 33
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 28
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 24
Stockhausen: Momente - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Orpheus
Saint-Saens / Bartok
Nominated:
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 2 -Orpheus

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 14
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 27
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 18
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 18
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 35
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 33
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 28
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 24
Stockhausen: Momente - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MoonlightSonata:

Saint-Saens / Stockhausen

Nominated:
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 2 -Orpheus

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 14
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 27
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 18
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 18
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 37
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 33
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 28
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 24
Stockhausen: Momente - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Saint-Saens / Holst

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 14
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 10
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 27
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 18
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 3
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 18
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 39
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 33
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 28
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 24
Stockhausen: Momente - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## Mika

After MG

Dun Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 14
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 12
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 27
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 18
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 3
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 18
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 39
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 33
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 28
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 24
Stockhausen: Momente - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Gomes / Warlock

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 14
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 12
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 18
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 3
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 18
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 39
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 33
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 28
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 24
Stockhausen: Momente - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## ptr

After tdc:

Guilmant / Schnebel

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 14
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 12
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 20
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 3
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 18
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 39
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 33
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 24
Stockhausen: Momente - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Honegger/Bartok

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 15
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 12
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 20
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 3
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 18
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 39
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 33
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 24
Stockhausen: Momente - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Saint-Saens / Scarlatti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 15
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 12
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 20
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 3
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 18
*Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 41*
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 17
*Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 34*
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 24
Stockhausen: Momente - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 15
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 12
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 20
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 3
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 34
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 24
Stockhausen: Momente - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

.......................


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Holst / Guilmant

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 15
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 12
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 21
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 5
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 34
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 24
Stockhausen: Momente - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Scarlatti213 Scarlatti208

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 15
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 12
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 21
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 5
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 36
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 24
Stockhausen: Momente - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Ligeti / Ligeti

Nominated:
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 2 - Trout
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 15
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 12
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 21
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 5
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 36
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 24
Stockhausen: Momente - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Ligeti/Stockhausen

Nominated:
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 15
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 12
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 21
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 5
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 4
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 36
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 24
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After arcaneholocaust
Schumann / Ligeti
Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 15
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 12
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 21
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 5
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 4
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 2
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 36
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 26
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## ptr

after MS

Ligeti SQ1 / Guilmant

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 15
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 12
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 22
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 5
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 4
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 4
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 36
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 26
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## Blancrocher

After ptr

Ligeti SQ1 / Honegger

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 15
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 12
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 22
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 5
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 4
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 6
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 36
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 26
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Blancrocher

Bartok / Ligeti SQ1

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 17
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 12
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 22
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 5
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 4
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 7
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 36
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 26
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## Mika

After TV

Ligeti Dun

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 17
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 22
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 5
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 6
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 7
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 36
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 26
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Schumann/Bartok

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 18
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 22
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 5
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 6
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 7
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 36
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 28
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## tdc

After Aecio:

Scarlatti 213 / Bartok

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 19
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 22
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 5
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 6
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 7
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 18
*Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 38*
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 28
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 19
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 22
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 5
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 6
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 7
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 28
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc

Ligeti SQ / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 19
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 22
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 5
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 6
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 9
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 28
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 20
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Schumann / Walton

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 19
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 22
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 5
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 6
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 9
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 30
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Ligeti Trio / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 19
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 22
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 5
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 8
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 9
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 30
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Glazunov LigetiH

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 19
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 33
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 22
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 5
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 9
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 9
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 30
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## Orpheus

After Pjang23

After Trout:

Glazunov/Scarlatti k.120

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 19
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 35
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 22
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 5
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 9
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 9
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 30
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Orpheus

Glazunov / Guilmant

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 19
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
*Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 37*
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 23
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 5
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 9
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 9
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 30
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## Trout

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 19
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 23
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 5
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 15
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 9
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 9
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 30
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## Mika

after Trout

Bartok Kvech

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 23
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 5
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 16
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 9
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 9
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 30
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 / Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13

Nominated:
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 2 - tdc
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 1 - tdc

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 23
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 5
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 16
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 9
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 9
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 30
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## ptr

after tdc:

Nielsen (sec) / Guilmant

*Nominated*:
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 2 - tdc

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 24
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 5
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 16
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 9
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 9
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 9
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 30
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Schubert/Mozart PQ

*Nominated*:
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 2 - tdc
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 24
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 5
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 16
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 9
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 9
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 10
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 30
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## Guest

Oh what the hell

After Aecio

Schoenberg/Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 24
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 5
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 16
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 9
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 9
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 10
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 30
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After arcaneholocaust 

Holst / Guilmant



Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 25
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 7
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 16
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 9
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 9
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 10
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 11
Reich: Tehillim - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 30
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Schumann / Pfitzner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 25
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 7
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 16
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 9
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 9
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 10
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Ligeti Trio / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 25
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 7
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 16
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 9
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 10
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Bartok (nom) / Ligeti quartet
Nominated:
Bartok - Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 25
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 7
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 16
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 10
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 10
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After MoonlightSonata:

Nielsen / Scarlatti 208

Nominated:
Bartok - Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 25
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 7
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 16
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 10
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 10
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Ligeti x 2

Nominated:
Bartok - Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 25
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 7
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 16
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 12
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 12
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 10
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## ptr

after Mika

Guilmant / Ligeti SQ

*Nominated*:
Bartok - Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 2 - MoonlightSonata

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 27
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 7
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 16
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 12
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 13
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 10
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Honegger/Nielsen

*Nominated*:
Bartok - Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 2 - MoonlightSonata

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 27
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 7
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 16
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 12
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 13
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 10
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## tdc

After Aecio:

Bartok / Bartok

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 3
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 27
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 7
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 16
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 12
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 13
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 10
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After tdc:

Schumann / Schnebel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 3
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 27
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 7
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 16
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 12
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 13
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 10
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 34
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart / Nielsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 3
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 27
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 7
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 16
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 12
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 13
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 12
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 34
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## Orpheus

After Trout

Honegger/Bartok rondos

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 4
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 27
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 7
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 16
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 12
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 13
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 12
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 34
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 11
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## science

after Orpheus: 

Warlock / Schoenberg 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 4
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 27
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 7
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 16
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 12
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 13
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 12
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 5
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 34
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After science
Bartok rondos / Schoenberg
Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 6
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 27
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 7
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 16
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 12
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 13
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 12
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 34
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After MoonlightSonata

Guilmant / Holst

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 6
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 29
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 8
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 16
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 12
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 13
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 12
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 34
Stockhausen: Momente - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## Mika

After MG

Stockhausen Kvech

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 6
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 29
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 8
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 12
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 13
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 12
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 34
Stockhausen: Momente - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Bartok VS / Guilmant

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 6
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 25
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 30
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 8
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 12
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 13
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 12
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 34
Stockhausen: Momente - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Nielsen / Ligeti SQ

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 6
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 25
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 30
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 8
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 12
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 14
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 12
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 34
Stockhausen: Momente - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Tdc

Schumann/Villalobos

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 6
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 25
Chopin: Scherzi - 12
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 30
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 8
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 12
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 14
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 12
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 36
Stockhausen: Momente - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Mozart / Chopin

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 6
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 25
Chopin: Scherzi - 13
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 30
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 8
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 12
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 14
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 36
Stockhausen: Momente - 26
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## science

Tan Dun is Chinese, so his name doesn't work like Western names. "Tan" is his "last" name, and "Dun" is his personal name. So I changed that.


----------



## Guest

After science

Bartok/Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 6
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 13
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 30
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 8
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 12
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 14
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 36
Stockhausen: Momente - 27
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## Orpheus

After arcaneholocaust

Holst/Warlock

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 6
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 13
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 30
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 10
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 12
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 14
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 36
Stockhausen: Momente - 27
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arcaneholocaust:

Warlock / Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 6
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 13
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
*Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 30*
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 8
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 26
*Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30*
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 12
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 14
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 19
*Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 30*
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
*Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 37*
Stockhausen: Momente - 27
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 15
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 6
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 13
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 30
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 8
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 12
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 14
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 27
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 15
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15

As for the last name first name convention for Chinese, don't Koreans have a similar way of writing out their names? Should we change in our list "Chin, Unsuk" to say just Unsuk Chin? (Presuming Tan Dun would appear like that on the list, as opposed to Tan, Dun?)


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto 
And incorporating Orpheus' vote

Guilmant / Holst

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 6
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 13
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 32
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 12
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 14
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 27
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 16
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Ligeti Trio / Chopin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 6
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 32
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 14
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 14
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 27
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 16
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15

As for Korean names, yes, I think they traditionally list the surname first, so since two romanizations of Unsuk Chin's name are "Chin Ŭnsuk" and "Jin Eunsuk," I believe "Chin" is her last name. Also, I think it is typical that Korean given names have 2 syllables while the most common surnames only have 1 syllable according to Wikipedia.


> Traditional Korean names typically consist of only one syllable. There is no middle name in the Western sense. Many Koreans have their given names made of a generational name syllable and an individually distinct syllable, while this practice is declining in the younger generations.





> Around a dozen two-syllable surnames are used, all of which rank after the 100 most common surnames. The five most common family names, which together make up over half of the Korean population, are used by over 20 million people in South Korea.


Maybe member science can help corroborate these snippets or give other insight.


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Stockhausen Tan

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 6
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 32
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 14
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 14
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 29
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 21
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 16
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Nielsen / Walton

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 6
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 32
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 14
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 14
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 29
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 16
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After mmsbls
Bartok rondos / Ligeti quartet
Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 8
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 32
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 14
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 29
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 16
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## ptr

After MS

Guilmant / Stockhausen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 8
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 34
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 14
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 30
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 16
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Gomes / Warlock

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 8
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 34
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 14
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 30
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 17
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## pjang23

After tdc:

LigetiH Scarlatti208

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 8
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 34
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 16
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 14
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 20
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 30
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 17
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Mozart / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 8
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 7
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 34
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 16
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 20
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 30
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 17
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## Orpheus

After Trout:

Guilmant/Griffes

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 8
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 8
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 36
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 16
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 15
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 20
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 30
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 17
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Orpheus
Bartok rondos / Ligeti quartet
Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 10
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 8
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 36
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 16
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 16
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 20
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 30
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 17
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MoonlightSonata:

Chopin / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 10
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 8
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 36
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 16
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 16
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 20
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 30
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 17
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15

thanks for the explanation on the Korean names, I wasn't too sure about how that worked but it makes a lot more sense to me now.


----------



## Guest

After PaulieGatto

Ligeti/Kancheli

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 10
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 8
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 36
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 18
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 16
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 20
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 30
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 17
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Neilsen / Scarlatti 208

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 10
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 8
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 36
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 18
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 16
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 21
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 30
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 17
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Honegger Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 10
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 8
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 36
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 18
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 16
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 21
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 17
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Bartok VS / Schoenberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 10
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 8
Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 36
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 18
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 16
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 21
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 7
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 17
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After tdc

Guilmant / Schnebel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 10
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 8
*Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42 - 38*
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 18
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 16
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 21
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 31
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 7
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 17
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## ptr

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42

*After Ghost*

Schnebel / Ligeti HT

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 10
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 8
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 19
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 16
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 21
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 33
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 7
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 17
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## Aecio

Warlock/Bartok V

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 10
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 30
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 8
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 19
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 16
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 16
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 21
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 33
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 7
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 19
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 15


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Zemlinsky/Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 10
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 30
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 8
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 19
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 16
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 17
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 21
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 33
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 7
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 19
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 17


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Brahms Scarlatti208

Nominated:
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 2 - pjang23 (Link#1 Link#2)

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 10
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 30
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 8
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 19
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 16
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 17
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 12
Reich: Tehillim - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 33
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 7
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 19
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Schnebel / Pfitzner

Nominated:
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 2 - pjang23 (Link#1 Link#2)

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 10
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 30
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 8
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 19
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 16
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 17
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 13
Reich: Tehillim - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 35
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 7
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 19
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 17


----------



## science

Trout said:


> As for Korean names, yes, I think they traditionally list the surname first, so since two romanizations of Unsuk Chin's name are "Chin Ŭnsuk" and "Jin Eunsuk," I believe "Chin" is her last name. Also, I think it is typical that Korean given names have 2 syllables while the most common surnames only have 1 syllable according to Wikipedia.
> 
> Maybe member science can help corroborate these snippets or give other insight.


Yes, Chin is her family name and Unsuk is her personal name. So we should probably either list her works as:

Chin: Work

or as:

Chin Unsuk: Work

This applies to Yun Isaang too.

Yun: Work

or:

Yun Isang: Work


----------



## science

after PaulieGatto:

Mozart / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 2 - pjang23 (Link#1 Link#2)

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 10
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 30
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 8
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 19
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 16
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 19
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 13
Reich: Tehillim - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 35
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 19
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Nielsen / Brahms 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 10
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 30
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 3
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 8
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 19
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 16
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 19
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 13
Reich: Tehillim - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 35
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 19
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 17


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Ligeti SQ / Schnebel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 10
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 30
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 3
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 8
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 19
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 18
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 19
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 13
Reich: Tehillim - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 36
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 19
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 17


----------



## Blancrocher

After Trout:

Turina / Tan

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 10
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 30
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 3
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 8
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 19
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 18
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 19
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 13
Reich: Tehillim - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 36
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 12
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 19
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 17


----------



## ptr

science said:


> Yes, Chin is her family name and Unsuk is her personal name. So we should probably either list her works as:
> 
> Chin: Work...


Hmm, should the local addressing standard be applied throughout?

fx. on Iceland You list/sort persons after their first name, not their surname like most of the world (the phone book on Iceland is listed this way)..

Someone like: Leifs, Jón is listed under "L", but should really be listed under "J" (Jòn, Leifs (ne. Þorleifsson))*

/ptr

*He was the first Icelandic name I found on the master list, and FWIW; Just playing a bit of devils advocate!


----------



## Mika

After blancrocher:

Nielsen Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 10
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 30
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 3
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 8
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 19
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 18
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 20
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 13
Reich: Tehillim - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 36
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 12
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 19
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Schnebel / Mark-Anthony Turnage (another 1st time nominee)

Nominated:
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 10
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 30
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 3
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 8
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 19
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 18
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 20
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 13
Reich: Tehillim - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
*Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 38*
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 12
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 19
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 17


----------



## Trout

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie

Nominated:
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 1 - MagneticGhost 

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 10
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 30
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 3
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 8
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 19
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 18
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 20
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 13
Reich: Tehillim - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 12
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 19
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 17


----------



## ptr

after Trout

Nielsen / Ligeti SQ1

*Nominated*:
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 10
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 30
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 3
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 8
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 19
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 19
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 20
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 13
Reich: Tehillim - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 12
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 19
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 17


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Bartok rondos / Turnage
Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 12
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 30
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 3
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 8
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 19
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 19
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 20
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 13
Reich: Tehillim - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 12
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 2
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 19
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 17


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata

Griffes/Bartok V

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 12
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 31
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 3
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 19
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 19
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 20
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 13
Reich: Tehillim - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 12
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 2
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 19
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 17


----------



## tdc

After Aecio:

Nielsen / Bartok V

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 12
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 32
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 3
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 19
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 19
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 20
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 21
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 13
Reich: Tehillim - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 12
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 2
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 19
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 17


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc

Reich / Turnage

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 12
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 32
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 3
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 19
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 19
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 20
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 21
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 13
Reich: Tehillim - 24
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 12
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 3
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 19
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 17


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Warlock / Zemlinsky 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 12
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 32
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 3
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 19
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 19
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 20
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 21
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 13
Reich: Tehillim - 24
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 12
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 3
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## Orpheus

After Science

Honegger/Turina

Nominated:
Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 12
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 32
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 3
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 19
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 19
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 20
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 21
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 13
Reich: Tehillim - 24
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 13
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 3
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## tdc

Still haven't had a chance to listen to the Tan or Zemlinsky works yet as unfortunately they are not on youtube. (The Zemlinsky is but the video is restricted in my area for some reason).


----------



## pjang23

After Orpheus:

Bartok Brahms

Nominated:
Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 12
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 34
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 4
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 19
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 19
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 20
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 21
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 13
Reich: Tehillim - 24
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 13
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 3
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

No Berio sequenzas (or chemins) in yet and we're on our way to 2000

After pjang23:

Berio: Sequenza VIII / Pfitzner

Nominated:
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 12
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 34
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 4
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 19
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 19
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 20
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 21
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 24
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 13
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 3
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 22
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Nielsen / Walton

Nominated:
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 12
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 34
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 4
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 19
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 19
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 20
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 24
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 13
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 3
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 23
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## Guest

After mmsbls

Ligeti/Kancheli

Nominated:
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 12
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 34
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 4
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 32
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 21
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 19
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 20
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 24
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 13
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 3
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 23
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## Guest

PaulieGatto said:


> No Berio sequenzas (or chemins) in yet and we're on our way to 2000


And poor Giya's been slouching on the board for over 200 of those! (No thanks to my lackluster support, ofc)


----------



## MagneticGhost

After arcaneholocaust 

Turnage / Berio

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 12
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 34
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 3
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 4
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 32
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 21
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 19
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 20
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 24
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 13
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 23
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## Mika

After MG

Turnage / Berio

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 12
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 34
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 4
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 4
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 32
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 21
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 19
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 20
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 24
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 13
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 23
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## Mika

tdc said:


> Still haven't had a chance to listen to the Tan or Zemlinsky works yet as unfortunately they are not on youtube. (The Zemlinsky is but the video is restricted in my area for some reason).


Check Tan from spotify


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Ligeti SQ / Reich

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 12
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 34
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 4
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 4
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 32
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 21
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 21
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 20
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 13
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 23
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Bartok V / Berio

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 12
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 36
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 5
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 4
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 11
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 32
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 21
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 21
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 20
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 13
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 23
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## ptr

After tdc:

Kancheli / Holst

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 12
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 36
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 5
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 4
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 12
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 34
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 21
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 21
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 20
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 13
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 23
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Bartok V/Mozart PQ

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 12
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 38
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 5
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 4
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 12
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 34
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 17
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 21
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 21
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 22
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 13
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 23
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Bartok / Kvech

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 12
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 40
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 5
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 4
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 12
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 34
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 21
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 21
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 22
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 13
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 23
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Brahms Bartok

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 12
*Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76 - 41*
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 5
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 6
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 12
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 34
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 21
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 21
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 22
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 13
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 23
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## pjang23

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 12
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 5
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 6
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 12
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 34
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 21
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 21
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 22
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 13
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 23
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Holst / Kancheli

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 12
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 5
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 6
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 14
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 21
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 21
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 22
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 13
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 23
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Nielsen / Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 12
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 5
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 7
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 14
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 21
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 21
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 22
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 13
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 23
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After mmsbls
Tüür (nom) / Bartok rondos
Nominated:
Tüür - Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 12
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 5
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 7
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 14
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 21
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 21
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 22
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 31
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 13
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 23
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## Mika

After Moonlight

Berio Stockhausen

Nominated:
Tüür - Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 12
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 7
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 14
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 21
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 21
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 22
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 32
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 13
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 23
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Ligeti Trio / Zemlinsky 

Nominated:
Tüür - Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 12
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 7
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 14
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 23
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 21
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 22
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 32
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 13
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 23
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 19


----------



## ptr

After Trout

Nielsen / Berio

*Nominated*:
Tüür - Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 2 - MoonlightSonata

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 12
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 8
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 7
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 14
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 21
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 21
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 22
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 32
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 13
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 23
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Turina/Honegger

*Nominated*:
Tüür - Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 2 - MoonlightSonata

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 12
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 8
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 7
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 14
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 21
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 21
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 22
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 32
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 23
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Schoenberg / Kancheli

*Nominated*:
Tüür - Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 2 - MoonlightSonata

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 12
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 8
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 7
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 14
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 21
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 21
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 22
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 10
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 32
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 23
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## tdc

After berg:

Schoenberg / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:
Tüür - Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 12
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 8
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 7
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 14
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 21
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 21
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 22
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 32
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 8
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 23
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## Guest

After tdc

Ligeti/Stockhausen

Nominated:
Tüür - Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 12
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 8
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 7
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 14
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 23
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 21
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 22
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 33
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 8
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 23
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18

Odd choice for Mr. Tuur. I have a lot of his works, and yet the first thing to be nominated is one that hasn't been recorded commercially yet (to my knowledge)? I enjoy him, so I'll try to track it down, but you'd have a more immediate second with other things


----------



## Orpheus

After Arcaneholocaust:

Villa-Lobos/Walton

Nominated:
Tüür - Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 12
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 8
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 7
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 14
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 23
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 21
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 22
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 33
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 10
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 24
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Orpheus
Bartok / Ligeti quartet
Nominated:
Tüür - Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 14
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 8
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 7
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 14
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 23
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 22
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 22
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 33
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 10
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 24
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MoonlightSonata:

Kancheli / Holst

Nominated:
Tüür - Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 14
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 8
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 7
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 38
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 23
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 22
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 22
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 33
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 10
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 24
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Scarlatti208 LigetiH

Nominated:
Tüür - Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 14
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 8
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 7
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 38
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 22
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 22
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 33
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 10
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 24
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Ligeti SQ / Reich

Nominated:
Tüür - Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 14
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 8
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 7
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 38
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 24
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 22
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 33
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 10
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 24
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Kancheli / Turnage

Nominated:
Tüür - Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 14
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 8
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 7
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
*Kancheli: Time... And Again - 40*
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 24
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 22
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 33
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 8
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 10
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 24
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## Mika

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again

New board:

Nominated:
Tüür - Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 14
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 8
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 7
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 24
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 22
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 33
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 8
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 10
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 24
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## Mika

Tuur (sec) / Turnage

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 14
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 8
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 7
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 24
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 22
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 33
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 9
Tüür - Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 4
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 10
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 24
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Berio / Scarlatti 120

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 14
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 10
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 7
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 24
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 22
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 33
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 9
Tüür - Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 4
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 10
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 24
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## ptr

after tdc:

Nielsen / Ligeti SQ1

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 14
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 10
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 7
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 25
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 22
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 33
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 9
Tüür - Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 4
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 10
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 24
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 21
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Warlock/Villalobos

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 14
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 10
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 7
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 25
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 22
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 33
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 9
Tüür - Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 4
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 11
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 24
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 23
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Brahms Nielsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 14
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 10
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 9
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 25
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 22
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 30
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 33
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 9
Tüür - Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 4
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 11
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 24
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 23
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Stockhausen / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 14
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 10
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 9
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 10
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 25
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 22
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 30
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 35
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 9
Tüür - Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 4
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 24
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 23
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart / Griffes

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 14
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 10
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 9
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 11
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 25
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 24
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 30
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 35
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 9
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 4
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 24
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 23
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Nielsen / Walton

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 14
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 10
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 9
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 11
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 25
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 24
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 35
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 9
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 4
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 25
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 23
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Stockhausen Berio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 14
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 11
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 9
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 11
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 25
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 24
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 37
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 9
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 4
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 25
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 23
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Bartok / Tuur
Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 16
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 11
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 9
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 11
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 25
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 24
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 37
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 9
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 25
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 23
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After MoonlightSonata

Berio / Turnage

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 16
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 13
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 9
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 11
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 25
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 24
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 37
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 10
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 25
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 23
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Bartok / Nielsen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 18
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 13
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 9
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 11
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 25
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 24
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 33
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 37
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 10
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 25
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 23
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Bartok: Mikrokosmos (nom) / Stockhausen

*Nominated:*
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - tdc - 2

*Seconded:*
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 18
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 13
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 9
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 11
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 25
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 24
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 33
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 38
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 10
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 25
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 23
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc

Bartok (sec) / Reich

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 4
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 18
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 13
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 9
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 11
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 25
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 24
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 33
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 38
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 10
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 25
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 23
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

BartokM Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 6
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 18
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 13
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 10
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 11
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 25
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 24
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 33
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 38
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 10
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 25
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 23
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Nielsen / Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 6
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 18
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 13
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 11
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 25
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 24
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 38
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 10
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 25
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 23
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 18


----------



## Guest

After mmsbls

Zemlinsky/Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 6
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 18
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 13
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 11
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 25
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 25
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 38
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 10
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 25
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 23
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arcaneholocaust:

Stockhausen / Scarlatti 208

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 6
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 18
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 13
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 11
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 25
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 25
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 40
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 10
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 25
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 23
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 20


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Ligeti Trio / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 6
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 18
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 13
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 11
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 15
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 26
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 25
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 25
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 40
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 10
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 25
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 23
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Holst / Turnage

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 6
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 18
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 13
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 11
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 17
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 26
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 25
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 25
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 40
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 11
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 25
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 23
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 20


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Bartok Mikro / Bartok rondos (whatever would we do without Bartok?)
Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 8
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 19
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 13
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 11
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 17
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 18
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 26
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 25
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 25
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 40
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 11
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 25
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 23
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 20


----------



## Mika

After Moonlight

Kvech Turnage

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 8
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 19
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 13
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 11
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 17
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 26
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 25
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 25
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
Stockhausen: Momente - 40
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 12
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 25
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 23
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 20


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Stockhausen / Bartok M

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 9
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 19
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 13
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 11
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 17
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 26
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 25
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 25
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G-, D.408 - 3
*Stockhausen: Momente - 42*
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 12
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 25
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 23
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 20

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 9
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 19
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 13
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 11
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 17
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 26
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 25
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 25
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 12
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 25
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 23
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 20


----------



## ptr

After tdc:

Nielsen / Holst

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 9
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 19
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 13
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 11
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 18
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 26
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 25
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 25
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 37
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 15
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 12
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 25
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 23
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 20


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Turina/Warlock

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 9
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 19
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 13
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 11
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 18
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 26
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 25
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 25
Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 37
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 25
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 12
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 25
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 24
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 20


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Scarlatti208 Nielsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 9
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 19
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 13
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 11
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 18
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 26
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 25
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 25
*Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13 - 38*
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 27
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 12
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 25
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 24
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 20


----------



## pjang23

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 9
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 19
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 13
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 11
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 18
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 26
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 25
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 14
Reich: Tehillim - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 27
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 12
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 25
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 24
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

pjang23:

Gomes / Pfitzner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 9
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 19
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 13
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 33
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 11
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 18
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 26
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 25
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 15
Reich: Tehillim - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 27
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 12
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 25
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 24
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 20


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Ligeti SQ / Chopin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 9
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 19
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 13
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 33
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 11
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 18
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 26
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 27
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 15
Reich: Tehillim - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 27
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 12
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 25
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 24
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Warlock / Turnage

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 9
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 19
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 13
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 33
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 11
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 18
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 26
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 27
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 15
Reich: Tehillim - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 27
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 13
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 25
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 26
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 20


----------



## Guest

I can't believe I'd never listened to Ligeti's 1st quartet attentively until now...wow. I guess I've spent too much time on the Ligeti Project vs the Ligeti Edition (though I have spent a lot of time with the chamber works/piano works/keyboard works discs)

After MagneticGhost

Ligeti/Ligeti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 9
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 19
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 13
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 33
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 11
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 18
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 27
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 29
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 15
Reich: Tehillim - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 27
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 13
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 25
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 26
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 20


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After arcaneholocaust
Bartok / Bartok (and arcaneholocaust said Ligeti/Ligeti - there seems to be a theme here)
Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 11
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 20
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 13
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 33
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 11
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 18
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 27
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 29
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 15
Reich: Tehillim - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 27
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 13
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 25
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 26
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 20


----------



## Blancrocher

After MoonlightSonata

Mozart / Bartok - Mikrokosmos

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 12
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 20
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 13
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 33
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 11
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 18
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 27
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 29
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 15
Reich: Tehillim - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 27
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 13
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 25
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 26
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 20


----------



## Orpheus

After Blancrocher:

Gomes/Walton

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 12
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 20
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 13
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 35
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 11
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 18
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 27
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 29
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 15
Reich: Tehillim - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 27
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 13
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 26
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 26
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 20


----------



## ptr

After Orpheus:

Bartok M / Aho

*Nominated*:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche (Symphony for Organ (2007)) - 1 - ptr - *Listen*

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 14
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 20
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 13
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 35
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 11
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 18
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 27
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 29
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 15
Reich: Tehillim - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 27
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 13
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 26
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 26
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 20


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Holst Berio

Nominated:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche (Symphony for Organ (2007)) - 1 - ptr 

Seconded:
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 14
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 20
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 14
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 35
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 11
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 20
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 27
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 29
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 15
Reich: Tehillim - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 27
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 13
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 26
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 26
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 20


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Gomes / Bartok M

Nominated:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche (Symphony for Organ (2007)) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 15
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 20
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 14
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 11
Chopin: Scherzi - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 37
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 11
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 20
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 27
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 29
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 15
Reich: Tehillim - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 27
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 13
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 26
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 26
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 20


----------



## pjang23

After tdc:

Scarlatti208 Brahms

Nominated:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche (Symphony for Organ (2007)) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 15
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 20
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 14
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 12
Chopin: Scherzi - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 37
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 11
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 20
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 27
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 29
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 15
Reich: Tehillim - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 13
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 26
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 26
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 20


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Ligeti Trio / Reich

Nominated:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche (Symphony for Organ (2007)) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 15
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 20
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 14
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 12
Chopin: Scherzi - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 37
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 11
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 20
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 29
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 29
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 15
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 13
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 26
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 26
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 20


----------



## Guest

Cool pick, ptr! Has the certified organut picked up the newer disc of Aho organ works (shorter works, sometimes as accompaniment) "Ludus Solemnis"?


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Griffes / Chopin

Nominated:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche (Symphony for Organ (2007)) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 15
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 20
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 14
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 12
Chopin: Scherzi - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 37
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 13
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 20
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 29
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 29
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 15
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 13
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 26
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 26
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 20


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PaulieGatto
Both Bartok pieces
Seconded:
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 17
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 21
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 14
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 12
Chopin: Scherzi - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 37
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 13
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 20
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 29
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 29
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 15
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 13
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 26
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 26
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After MoonlightSonata:

Brahms / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche (Symphony for Organ (2007)) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 17
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 21
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 14
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 14
Chopin: Scherzi - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 37
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 13
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 20
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 29
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 29
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 15
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 13
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 13
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 26
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 26
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Aho (seconded) / Turnage

Nominated:


Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche (Symphony for Organ (2007)) - 3
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 17
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 21
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 14
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 14
Chopin: Scherzi - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 37
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 13
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 20
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 29
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 29
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 15
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 13
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 14
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 26
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 26
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 20


----------



## tdc

After MG:

Berio / Gomes

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche (Symphony for Organ (2007)) - 3
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 17
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 21
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 16
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 14
Chopin: Scherzi - 18
*Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 38*
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 13
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 20
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 29
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 29
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 15
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 13
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 14
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 26
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 26
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 20

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Aho: Alles Vergangliche (Symphony for Organ (2007)) - 3
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 17
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 21
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 16
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 14
Chopin: Scherzi - 18
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 13
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 20
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 29
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 29
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 15
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 13
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 14
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 26
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 26
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 20


----------



## ptr

arcaneholocaust said:


> Cool pick, ptr! Has the certified organut picked up the newer disc of Aho organ works (shorter works, sometimes as accompaniment) "Ludus Solemnis"?


Yup, like Aho's organ music better then I do his orchestral/chamber!

/ptr


----------



## ptr

After tdc:

Aho / Zemlinsky

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Aho: Alles Vergangliche (Symphony for Organ (2007)) - 5
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 17
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 21
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 16
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 14
Chopin: Scherzi - 18
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 13
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 20
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 29
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 29
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 15
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 13
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 14
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 26
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 26
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 21


----------



## Orpheus

After ptr:

Tüür/Boëllmann(nom)

Nominated:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche (Symphony for Organ (2007)) - 5
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 17
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 21
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 16
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 14
Chopin: Scherzi - 18
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 13
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 20
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 29
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 29
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 15
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 13
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 14
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 26
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 26
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 21


----------



## Mika

After Orpheus:

Aho Berio

Nominated:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche (Symphony for Organ (2007)) - 7
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 17
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 21
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 14
Chopin: Scherzi - 18
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 13
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 20
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 29
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 29
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 15
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 13
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 14
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 26
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 26
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 21


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Honegger/Warlock

Nominated:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche (Symphony for Organ (2007)) - 7
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 17
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 21
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 14
Chopin: Scherzi - 18
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 13
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 20
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 33
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 29
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 29
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 15
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 13
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 14
Tüür: Illuminatio (viola concerto) - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 26
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 27
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 21


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Tuur/Aho

Nominated:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 8
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 17
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 21
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 14
Chopin: Scherzi - 18
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 13
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 20
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 33
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 29
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 29
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 15
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 13
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 14
Tüür: Illuminatio - 9
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 26
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 27
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 21


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Brahms BartokM

Nominated:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 8
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 18
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 21
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 16
Chopin: Scherzi - 18
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 13
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 20
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 33
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 29
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 29
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 15
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 13
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 14
Tüür: Illuminatio - 9
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 26
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 27
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Honegger / Pfitzner

Nominated:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 8
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 18
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 21
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 16
Chopin: Scherzi - 18
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 13
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 20
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 29
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 29
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 16
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 13
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 14
Tüür: Illuminatio - 9
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 26
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 27
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 21


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart / Honegger

Nominated:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 8
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 18
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 21
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 16
Chopin: Scherzi - 18
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 13
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 20
*Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 36*
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
*Ligeti: Horn Trio - 29
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 29
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 29*
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 16
*Reich: Tehillim - 29*
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 13
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 14
Tüür: Illuminatio - 9
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 26
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 27
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 21


----------



## Trout

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191

Nominated:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 8
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 18
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 21
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 16
Chopin: Scherzi - 18
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 13
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 29
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 29
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 16
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 13
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 14
Tüür: Illuminatio - 9
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 26
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 27
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 21


----------



## Guest

ptr said:


> Yup, like Aho's organ music better then I do his orchestral/chamber!
> 
> /ptr


Then what do you think of his 8th symphony? Solo organ interludes for one thing, but that middle movement builds up so serenely yet powerfully...


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

A little culture of organisms

Aho / Boellmann

Nominated:


Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 10
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 18
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 21
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 17
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 2
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 16
Chopin: Scherzi - 18
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 13
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 29
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 29
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 16
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 13
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 14
Tüür: Illuminatio - 9
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 26
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 27
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Brahms / Walton

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 10
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 18
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 21
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 17
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 2
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 18
Chopin: Scherzi - 18
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 13
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 29
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 29
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 16
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 13
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 14
Tüür: Illuminatio - 9
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 27
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 21


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After mmsbls
Bartoks
Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 10
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 20
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 22
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 17
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 2
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 18
Chopin: Scherzi - 18
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 13
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 29
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 29
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 16
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 13
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 14
Tüür: Illuminatio - 9
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 27
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 21


----------



## Mika

After Moonlight

Ligeti horn / Tuur

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 10
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 20
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 22
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 17
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 2
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 18
Chopin: Scherzi - 18
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 13
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 31
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 29
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 16
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 13
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 14
Tüür: Illuminatio - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 27
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 21


----------



## ptr

arcaneholocaust said:


> Then what do you think of his 8th symphony? Solo organ interludes for one thing, but that middle movement builds up so serenely yet powerfully...


I have no strong memories of it, will have to listen again!

/ptr


----------



## ptr

after Mika

Boëllmann / Aho

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 11
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 20
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 22
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 17
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 4
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 18
Chopin: Scherzi - 18
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 13
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 31
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 29
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 16
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 13
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 14
Tüür: Illuminatio - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 27
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 21


----------



## Blancrocher

After ptr

Chopin / Schubert

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 11
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 20
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 22
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 17
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 4
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 18
Chopin: Scherzi - 18
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 13
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 31
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 29
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 16
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 13
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 4
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 14
Tüür: Illuminatio - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 27
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 21


----------



## Aecio

After Blancrocher

Griffes/Bartok M

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 11
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 21
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 22
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 17
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 4
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 18
Chopin: Scherzi - 18
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 31
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 29
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 16
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 13
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 4
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 14
Tüür: Illuminatio - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 27
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 21


----------



## tdc

After Aecio:

Schoenberg / Bartok M

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 11
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 22
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 17
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 4
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 18
Chopin: Scherzi - 18
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 31
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 29
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 16
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 4
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 14
Tüür: Illuminatio - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 27
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After tdc

Turnage / Aho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 12
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 22
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 17
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 4
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 18
Chopin: Scherzi - 18
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 31
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 29
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 16
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 4
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 27
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 21


----------



## Guest

After MagneticGhost

Zemlinsky/Ligeti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 12
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 22
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 17
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 4
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 18
Chopin: Scherzi - 18
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 31
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 30
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 16
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 4
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 27
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 23


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

LigetiH Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 12
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 22
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 17
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 4
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 19
Chopin: Scherzi - 18
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 33
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 30
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 16
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 4
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 27
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 23


----------



## Orpheus

After pjang 23

Holst/Warlock


Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 12
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 22
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 17
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 4
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 19
Chopin: Scherzi - 18
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 22
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 33
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 30
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 16
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 4
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 28
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 23


----------



## mmsbls

After Orpheus:

Brahms / Schoenberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 12
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 22
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 17
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 4
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 18
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 22
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 33
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 30
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 16
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 4
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 28
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 23


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Ligeti Trio / Chopin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 12
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 22
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 17
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 4
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 22
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: Horn Trio - 35
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 30
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 16
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 4
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 28
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 23


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Ligeti / Warlock

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 12
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 22
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 17
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 4
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 22
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
*Ligeti: Horn Trio - 37*
*Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 30*
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 16
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 4
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 29
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 23


----------



## PaulieGatto

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 12
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 22
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 17
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 4
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 22
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 30
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 16
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 4
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 29
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 23


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PaulieGatto
Bartoks
Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 12
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 24
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 23
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 17
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 4
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 22
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 30
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 16
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 4
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 29
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 23


----------



## Mika

After Moonlight

Bartok M / Aho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 13
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 26
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 23
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 17
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 4
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 22
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 30
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 16
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 4
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 29
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Holst / Boellmann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 13
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 26
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 23
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 17
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 5
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 24
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 30
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 16
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 4
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 29
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 23


----------



## ptr

after Ghost

Boëllmann / Aho

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 14
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 26
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 23
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 17
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 24
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 30
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 16
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 4
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 29
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 23


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Mozart/Villalobos

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 14
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 26
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 23
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 17
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 24
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 30
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 31
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 16
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 4
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 13
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 29
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 23


----------



## tdc

After Aecio:

Berio / Bartok M

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 14
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 27
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 23
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 19
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 24
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 30
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 31
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 16
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 4
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 13
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 29
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 23


----------



## pjang23

After tdc:

BartokM Scarlatti208

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 14
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 29
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 23
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 19
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 24
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 30
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 31
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 16
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 4
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 13
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 29
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 23


----------



## Blancrocher

After pjang23:

Chopin / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 14
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 29
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 23
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 19
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 24
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 30
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 16
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 4
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 13
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 29
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 23


----------



## Guest

After blancrocher

Tuur/Zemlinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 14
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 29
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 23
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 19
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 24
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 30
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 16
Reich: Tehillim - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 4
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 12
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 13
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 29
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Mozart / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 14
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 29
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 23
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 19
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 24
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 30
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 16
Reich: Tehillim - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 4
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 12
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 13
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 29
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Mozart / Pfitzner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 14
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 29
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 23
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 19
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 24
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 30
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 36
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 17
Reich: Tehillim - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 4
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 12
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 13
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 29
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Brahms / Schoenberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 14
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 29
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 23
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 19
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 24
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 30
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 36
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 17
Reich: Tehillim - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 17
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 4
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 12
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 13
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 29
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After mmsbls
Bartoks
Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 14
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 31
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 24
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 19
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 24
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 30
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 36
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 17
Reich: Tehillim - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 17
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 4
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 12
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 13
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 29
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Moonlight

Warlock / Aho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 15
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 31
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 24
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 19
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 24
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 30
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 36
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 17
Reich: Tehillim - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 17
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 4
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 12
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 13
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 31
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Ligeti / Aho

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 16
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 31
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 24
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 19
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 24
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 32
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 36
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 17
Reich: Tehillim - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 17
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 4
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 12
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 13
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 31
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Mozart / Aho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 17
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 31
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 24
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 19
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 24
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 32
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 38
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 17
Reich: Tehillim - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 17
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 4
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 12
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 13
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 31
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Schubert/Bartok M

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 17
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 32
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 24
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 19
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 24
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 32
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 38
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 17
Reich: Tehillim - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 17
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 6
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 12
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 13
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 31
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Aho/Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 19
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 32
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 24
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 19
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 24
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 32
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 38
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 17
Reich: Tehillim - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 17
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 12
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 13
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 31
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## Orpheus

After arcaneholocaust

Warlock/Schubert


Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 19
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 32
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 24
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 19
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 24
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 32
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 38
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 17
Reich: Tehillim - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 30
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 17
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 12
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 13
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 33
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## pjang23

After Orpheus:

Brahms Scarlatti208

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 19
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 32
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 24
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 19
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 25
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 24
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 32
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 38
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 17
Reich: Tehillim - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 31
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 17
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 12
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 13
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 33
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Mozart / Scarlatti 120

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 19
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 32
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 24
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 19
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 25
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 24
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 32
*Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 - 40*
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 17
Reich: Tehillim - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 31
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 17
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 12
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 13
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 33
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 19
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 32
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 24
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 19
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 25
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 24
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 17
Reich: Tehillim - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 31
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 17
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 12
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 13
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 33
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Brahms / Schoenberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 19
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 32
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 24
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 19
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 24
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 17
Reich: Tehillim - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 31
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 12
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 13
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 33
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After mmsbls
Bartoks
Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 19
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 34
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 25
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 19
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 24
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 17
Reich: Tehillim - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 31
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 12
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 13
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 33
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## Trout

After MoonlightSonata:

Rangstrom / Schreker

Nominated:
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 2 - Trout
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 19
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 34
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 25
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 19
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 24
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 17
Reich: Tehillim - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 31
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 12
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 13
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 33
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Bartok Mikrokosmos (a piece I had actually tried learning to play piano with, but unfortunately did not get far) / Holst

Nominated:
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 2 - Trout
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 19
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 36
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 25
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 19
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 25
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 17
Reich: Tehillim - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 31
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 12
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 13
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 33
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## Mika

After PG

Tan Tüür

Nominated:
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 2 - Trout
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 19
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 36
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 25
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 19
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 25
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 17
Reich: Tehillim - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 31
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 13
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 13
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 33
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Holst / Aho

Nominated:
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 2 - Trout
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 20
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 36
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 25
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 19
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 17
Reich: Tehillim - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 31
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 13
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 13
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 33
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Bartok M/Villalobos

Nominated:
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 2 - Trout
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 20
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 38
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 25
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 19
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 17
Reich: Tehillim - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 31
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 13
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 33
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Aho / Rangström

*Nominated*:
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 1 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 22
Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 38
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 25
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 19
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 17
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 3
Reich: Tehillim - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 31
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 13
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 33
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Bartok M / Berio

Nominated:
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 22
*Bartok: Mikrokosmos - 40*
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 25
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 20
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 17
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 3
Reich: Tehillim - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 31
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 13
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 33
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos

*Nominated:*
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 1 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 25
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 20
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 17
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 3
Reich: Tehillim - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 31
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 13
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 33
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## tdc

PaulieGatto said:


> Bartok Mikrokosmos (a piece I had actually tried learning to play piano with, but unfortunately did not get far)


I'm working on _Mikrokosmos_ right now. I'm just taking it slow and enjoying the process (though its starting to take a lot of practice already) - I'm up to exercise 51 (Book II) now. Woo hoo!


----------



## pjang23

After tdc:

Brahms Scarlatti208

Nominated:
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 25
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 20
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 17
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 3
Reich: Tehillim - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 32
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 13
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 33
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Rangstrom / Reich

Nominated:
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 25
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 20
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 17
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 31
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 32
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 13
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 33
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Warlock / Berio

Nominated:
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 25
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 21
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 17
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 31
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 32
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 13
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 35
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## Mika

After MG

Tan / Berio

Nominated:
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 25
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 22
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 17
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 31
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 32
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 19
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 13
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 35
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Warlock / Pfitzner

Nominated:
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 25
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 22
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 18
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 31
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 32
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 19
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 13
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 37
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Scarlatti 208 / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 25
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 22
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 18
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 31
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 34
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 19
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 13
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 37
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## Guest

Ah Schreker...another German on my to-do list. I'll get to it asap!

After mmsbls

Ligeti/Tuur

Nominated:
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 25
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 22
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 18
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 31
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 34
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 19
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 14
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 37
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After arcaneholocaust
Bartok / Tuur
Nominated:
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 27
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 22
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 18
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 31
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 34
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 19
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 15
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 37
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Moonlight

Reich / Schönberg

Nominated:
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 27
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 22
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 18
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 34
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 20
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 19
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 15
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 37
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Severac/Warlock

Nominated:
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 1 - Trout
Severac: En Languedoc - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 27
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 22
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 18
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 34
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 20
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 19
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 15
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 38
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## tdc

After Aecio:

Warlock / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 1 - Trout
Severac: En Languedoc - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 27
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 22
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 18
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 34
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 21
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 19
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 15
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 40
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## pjang23

After tdc:

Severac Severac

Nominated:
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 1 - Trout
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 2 - pjang23 https://app.box.com/s/jnza1kngwskd60zn0oi4

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 27
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 22
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 18
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 34
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 21
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: En Languedoc - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 19
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 15
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 40
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Xenakis: Eonta / Warlock

Nominated:
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 1 - Trout
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 2 - pjang23 https://app.box.com/s/jnza1kngwskd60zn0oi4
Xenakis: Eonta - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 27
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 22
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
*Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 34*
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 18
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
*Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 34*
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 21
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: En Languedoc - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 19
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 15
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
*Warlock: Capriol Suite - 41*
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite

Nominated:
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 1 - Trout
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 2 - pjang23 https://app.box.com/s/jnza1kngwskd60zn0oi4
Xenakis: Eonta - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 27
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 22
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 18
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 34
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 21
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: En Languedoc - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 19
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 15
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 24


----------



## Guest

After PaulieGatto

Schreker/Zemlinsky

Nominated:

Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 2 - pjang23 https://app.box.com/s/jnza1kngwskd60zn0oi4
Xenakis: Eonta - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 27
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 22
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 18
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 34
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 21
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 3
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: En Languedoc - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 19
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 16
Tüür: Illuminatio - 15
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## Mika

After Arcane

Turnage Tan

Nominated:

Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 2 - pjang23 https://app.box.com/s/jnza1kngwskd60zn0oi4
Xenakis: Eonta - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 27
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 22
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 18
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 34
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 21
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 3
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: En Languedoc - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 18
Tüür: Illuminatio - 15
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Vaughan Williams (nom) / Bartok
Nominated:

Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 2 - pjang23 https://app.box.com/s/jnza1kngwskd60zn0oi4
Xenakis: Eonta - 2 - PaulieGatto
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 28
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 22
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 18
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 34
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 21
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 3
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: En Languedoc - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 18
Tüür: Illuminatio - 15
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After MoonlightSonata:

Schoenberg / Schreker

Nominated:
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 2 - pjang23 https://app.box.com/s/jnza1kngwskd60zn0oi4
Xenakis: Eonta - 2 - PaulieGatto
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 28
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 22
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 18
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 34
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 23
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: En Languedoc - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 18
Tüür: Illuminatio - 15
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Schreker / Chopin

Nominated:
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 2 - pjang23 https://app.box.com/s/jnza1kngwskd60zn0oi4
Xenakis: Eonta - 2 - PaulieGatto
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 28
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 22
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 18
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 34
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 23
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: En Languedoc - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 18
Tüür: Illuminatio - 15
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Vaughan Williams (I was going to nominate this one closer to Xmas) / Xenakis

Nominated:
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 2 - pjang23 https://app.box.com/s/jnza1kngwskd60zn0oi4

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 28
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 22
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 18
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 34
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 23
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: En Languedoc - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 18
Tüür: Illuminatio - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 4
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Xenakis: Eonta - 3
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## tdc

After MG:

Scarlatti 208 / Berio

Nominated:
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 2 - pjang23 https://app.box.com/s/jnza1kngwskd60zn0oi4

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 28
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 23
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 7
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 18
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 36
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 23
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: En Languedoc - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 18
Tüür: Illuminatio - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 4
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Xenakis: Eonta - 3
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## ptr

After tdc:

Boëllmann / Xenakis

*Nominated*:
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 2 - pjang23 https://app.box.com/s/jnza1kngwskd60zn0oi4

*Seconded*:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 28
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 23
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 9
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 18
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 36
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 23
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: En Languedoc - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 18
Tüür: Illuminatio - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 4
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Xenakis: Eonta - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Scarlatti208/Villalobos

*Nominated*:
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 2 - pjang23 https://app.box.com/s/jnza1kngwskd60zn0oi4

*Seconded*:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 28
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 23
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 9
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 18
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 38
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 23
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: En Languedoc - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 18
Tüür: Illuminatio - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 4
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 15
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Xenakis: Eonta - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Scarlatti 208 / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 2 - pjang23 https://app.box.com/s/jnza1kngwskd60zn0oi4

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 28
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 23
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 9
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 18
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 40
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: En Languedoc - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 18
Tüür: Illuminatio - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 4
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 15
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Xenakis: Eonta - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Severac Scarlatti208

Nominated:
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 2 - pjang23 https://app.box.com/s/jnza1kngwskd60zn0oi4

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 28
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 23
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 9
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 18
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
*Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 41*
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: En Languedoc - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 18
Tüür: Illuminatio - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 4
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 15
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Xenakis: Eonta - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## pjang23

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208

Nominated:
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 2 - pjang23 https://app.box.com/s/jnza1kngwskd60zn0oi4

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 28
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 23
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 9
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 18
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: En Languedoc - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 18
Tüür: Illuminatio - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 4
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 15
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Xenakis: Eonta - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Pfitzner / Ligeti

Nominated:
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 2 - pjang23 https://app.box.com/s/jnza1kngwskd60zn0oi4

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 22
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 28
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 23
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 9
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 20
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: En Languedoc - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 18
Tüür: Illuminatio - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 4
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 15
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Xenakis: Eonta - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

Confused by pjang23's vote at #372. What did you vote for? 



Edit: Doh!! Don't mind me. Just spotted the other Severac. As you were!


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Aho / Boëllman

Nominated:
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 2 - pjang23 https://app.box.com/s/jnza1kngwskd60zn0oi4

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 24
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 28
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 23
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 10
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 20
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: En Languedoc - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 18
Tüür: Illuminatio - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 4
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 15
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Xenakis: Eonta - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Ligeti / Severac

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 24
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 28
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 23
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 10
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 37
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 20
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 3
Severac: En Languedoc - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 18
Tüür: Illuminatio - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 4
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 15
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Xenakis: Eonta - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Berio Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 24
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 28
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 25
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 10
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 37
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 20
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 3
Severac: En Languedoc - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 18
Tüür: Illuminatio - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 4
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 15
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Xenakis: Eonta - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
RVW / Bartok
Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 24
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 29
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 25
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 10
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 37
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 20
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 3
Severac: En Languedoc - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 18
Tüür: Illuminatio - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 6
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 15
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Xenakis: Eonta - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## ptr

After MS

Boëllmann / Aho

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 25
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 29
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 25
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 12
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 37
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 20
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 3
Severac: En Languedoc - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 18
Tüür: Illuminatio - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 6
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 15
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Xenakis: Eonta - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Severac/Severac

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 25
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 29
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 25
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 12
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 37
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 20
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 4
Severac: En Languedoc - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 18
Tüür: Illuminatio - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 6
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 15
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Xenakis: Eonta - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## tdc

After Aecio:

Schoenberg / Berio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 25
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 29
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 26
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 12
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 37
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 20
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 26
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 4
Severac: En Languedoc - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 18
Tüür: Illuminatio - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 6
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 15
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Xenakis: Eonta - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc

Ligeti / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 25
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 29
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 26
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 12
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 39
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 20
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 26
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 4
Severac: En Languedoc - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 18
Tüür: Illuminatio - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 6
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 15
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 27
Xenakis: Eonta - 6
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## Orpheus

After Berghanssen

Tüür/Walton

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 25
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 29
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 26
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 12
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 39
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 20
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 26
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 4
Severac: En Languedoc - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 18
Tüür: Illuminatio - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 6
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 15
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 28
Xenakis: Eonta - 6
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## pjang23

After Orpheus:

Nielsen SeveracA

Nominated:
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 25
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 29
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 26
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 12
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 39
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 20
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 26
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 5
Severac: En Languedoc - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 18
Tüür: Illuminatio - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 6
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 15
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 28
Xenakis: Eonta - 6
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After pjang23
RVW / Bartok

Nominated:
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 25
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 26
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 12
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 39
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 20
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 26
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 5
Severac: En Languedoc - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 18
Tüür: Illuminatio - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 8
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 15
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 28
Xenakis: Eonta - 6
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## Guest

After MoonlightSonata

Nielsen/Schreker

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 25
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 26
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 12
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 39
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 20
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 26
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 7
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 5
Severac: En Languedoc - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 18
Tüür: Illuminatio - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 8
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 15
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 28
Xenakis: Eonta - 6
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arcaneholocaust:

Turnage / Ligeti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 25
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 26
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 12
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
*Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" - 40*
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 20
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
*Reich: Tehillim - 33*
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 26
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 7
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 5
Severac: En Languedoc - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 20
Tüür: Illuminatio - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 8
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 15
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 28
Xenakis: Eonta - 6
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 25
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 26
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 12
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 20
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 5
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 26
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 7
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 5
Severac: En Languedoc - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 20
Tüür: Illuminatio - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 8
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 15
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 28
Xenakis: Eonta - 6
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Rangstrom / Vaughan Williams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 25
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 26
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 12
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 20
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 7
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 26
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 7
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 5
Severac: En Languedoc - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 20
Tüür: Illuminatio - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 9
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 15
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 28
Xenakis: Eonta - 6
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Holst / Turnage

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 25
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 26
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 12
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 20
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 20
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 7
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 26
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 7
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 5
Severac: En Languedoc - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 21
Tüür: Illuminatio - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 9
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 15
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 28
Xenakis: Eonta - 6
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## Mika

After MG

Kvech Turnage

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 25
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 26
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 12
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 20
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 7
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 26
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 7
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 5
Severac: En Languedoc - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 22
Tüür: Illuminatio - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 9
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 15
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 28
Xenakis: Eonta - 6
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Scarlatti 120 / Villa Lobos

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 25
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 26
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 12
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 20
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 7
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 26
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 7
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 5
Severac: En Languedoc - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 22
Tüür: Illuminatio - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 9
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 16
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 28
Xenakis: Eonta - 6
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## ptr

After tdc:

Xenakis / Nielsen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 25
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 26
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 12
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 20
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 7
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 26
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 7
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 5
Severac: En Languedoc - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 22
Tüür: Illuminatio - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 9
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 16
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 28
Xenakis: Eonta - 8
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Nielsen/VW

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 25
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 26
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 12
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 20
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 7
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 26
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 7
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 5
Severac: En Languedoc - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 22
Tüür: Illuminatio - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 16
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 28
Xenakis: Eonta - 8
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Saariaho/Xenakis

Nominated:
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 25
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 26
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 12
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 20
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 7
Reich: Tehillim - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 26
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 7
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 5
Severac: En Languedoc - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 22
Tüür: Illuminatio - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 16
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 28
Xenakis: Eonta - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arcaneholocaust:

Reich / Pfitzner

Nominated:
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 25
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 26
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 12
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 21
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 7
Reich: Tehillim - 35
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 26
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 7
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 5
Severac: En Languedoc - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 22
Tüür: Illuminatio - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 16
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 28
Xenakis: Eonta - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Schoenberg / Walton

Nominated:
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 25
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 26
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 12
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 21
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 7
Reich: Tehillim - 35
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 28
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 7
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 5
Severac: En Languedoc - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 22
Tüür: Illuminatio - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 16
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 29
Xenakis: Eonta - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

SeveracA Saariaho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 25
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 26
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 12
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 21
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 7
Reich: Tehillim - 35
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 28
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 7
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 22
Tüür: Illuminatio - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 16
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 29
Xenakis: Eonta - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Reich / Rangstrom

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 25
*Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30*
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 26
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 12
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 21
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 8
*Reich: Tehillim - 37*
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 28
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 7
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 22
Tüür: Illuminatio - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 16
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 29
Xenakis: Eonta - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## Trout

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 25
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 26
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 12
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 21
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 8
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 28
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 7
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 22
Tüür: Illuminatio - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 16
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 29
Xenakis: Eonta - 9
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## Mika

after Trout

Tan Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 25
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 26
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 12
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 21
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 8
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 28
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 7
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 22
Tüür: Illuminatio - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 16
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 29
Xenakis: Eonta - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Holst / Turnage

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 25
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 26
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 12
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 21
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 8
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 28
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 7
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 23
Tüür: Illuminatio - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 16
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 29
Xenakis: Eonta - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## ptr

after Ghost

Boëllmann / Aho

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 26
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 26
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 14
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 21
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 8
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 28
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 7
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 8
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 23
Tüür: Illuminatio - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 16
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 29
Xenakis: Eonta - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Schubert/Nielsen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 26
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 26
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 14
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 21
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 8
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 28
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 7
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 23
Tüür: Illuminatio - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 16
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 29
Xenakis: Eonta - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Schoenberg / Rangström

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 26
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 26
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 14
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 21
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 9
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 30
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 7
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 23
Tüür: Illuminatio - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 16
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 29
Xenakis: Eonta - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Schreker / Saariaho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 26
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 26
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 14
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 21
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 9
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 30
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 23
Tüür: Illuminatio - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 16
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 29
Xenakis: Eonta - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Schoenberg / Berio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 26
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 27
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 14
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 21
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 9
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 32
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 23
Tüür: Illuminatio - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 16
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 29
Xenakis: Eonta - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Schoenberg / Walton

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 26
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 27
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 14
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 21
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 9
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 34
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 23
Tüür: Illuminatio - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 16
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 30
Xenakis: Eonta - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Schoenberg / Berio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 26
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 28
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 14
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 21
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 9
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 36
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 23
Tüür: Illuminatio - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 16
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 30
Xenakis: Eonta - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Aho Tuur

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 28
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 28
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 14
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 21
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 9
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 36
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 23
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 16
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 30
Xenakis: Eonta - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Holst / Aho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 29
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 28
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 14
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 33
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 21
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 9
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 36
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 23
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 16
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 30
Xenakis: Eonta - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## ptr

after Ghost

Nielsen / Aho

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 30
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 28
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 14
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 33
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 21
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 9
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 36
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 23
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 16
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 30
Xenakis: Eonta - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 25


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Saariaho/Zemlinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 30
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 28
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 14
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 33
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 21
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 9
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 36
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 23
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 16
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 30
Xenakis: Eonta - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

SeveracE Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 30
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 28
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 14
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 30
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 33
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 21
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 9
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 36
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 9
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 23
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 16
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 30
Xenakis: Eonta - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Holst/Villalobos

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 30
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 28
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 14
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 30
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 21
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 9
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 36
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 9
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 23
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 30
Xenakis: Eonta - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Schoenberg / Pfitzner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 30
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 28
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 14
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 30
Chopin: Scherzi - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 22
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 9
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 38
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 9
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 23
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 30
Xenakis: Eonta - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Rangstrom / Chopin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 30
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 28
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 14
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 30
Chopin: Scherzi - 23
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 22
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 11
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 38
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 9
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 23
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 30
Xenakis: Eonta - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Turnage / Boëllman 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 30
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 28
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 15
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 30
Chopin: Scherzi - 23
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 22
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 11
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 38
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 9
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 25
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 30
Xenakis: Eonta - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## Mika

After MG

Aho Saariaho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 32
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 28
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 15
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 30
Chopin: Scherzi - 23
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 22
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 11
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 38
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 9
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 25
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 30
Xenakis: Eonta - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Schoenberg / Walton

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 32
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 28
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 15
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 30
Chopin: Scherzi - 23
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 22
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 11
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 40
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 9
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 25
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Schoenberg / Aho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 33
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 28
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 15
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 30
Chopin: Scherzi - 23
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 22
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 11
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
*Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4 - 42*
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 9
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 25
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 33
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 28
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 15
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 30
Chopin: Scherzi - 23
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 22
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 11
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 9
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 25
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## ptr

after tdc:

Boëllmann / Aho

*Nominated*:

*Seconded:*
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 34
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 28
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 30
Chopin: Scherzi - 23
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 22
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 11
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 9
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 25
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Turnage / Rautavaara

*Nominated*:
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 1 - berghansson

*Seconded:*
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 34
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 28
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 30
Chopin: Scherzi - 23
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 22
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 11
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 9
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 27
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## Guest

After berghansson

Rautavaara/Nielsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 34
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 28
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 30
Chopin: Scherzi - 23
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 22
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 11
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 3
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 9
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 27
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26

You can generally count on me to support your Nordic picks


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Brahms Saariaho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 34
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 28
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 32
Chopin: Scherzi - 23
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 22
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 11
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 3
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 9
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 27
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## leomarillier

After pjang23

Schreker Berio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 34
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 29
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 32
Chopin: Scherzi - 23
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 22
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 11
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 3
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 11
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 9
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 27
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## Trout

After leomarillier:

Rangstrom / Saariaho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 34
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 29
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 32
Chopin: Scherzi - 23
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 22
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 3
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 11
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 9
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 27
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Brahms / Schreker

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 34
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 29
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 34
Chopin: Scherzi - 23
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 22
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 3
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 9
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 27
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Holst Berio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 34
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 30
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 34
Chopin: Scherzi - 23
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 37
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 22
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 3
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 9
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 27
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Holst / Turnage

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 34
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 30
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 34
Chopin: Scherzi - 23
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 39
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 22
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 3
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 9
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 28
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## tdc

After MG:

Saariaho / Berio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 34
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 31
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 34
Chopin: Scherzi - 23
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 39
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 22
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 3
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 9
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 28
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 10
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## ptr

After tdc:

Xenakis / Saariaho

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 34
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 31
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 34
Chopin: Scherzi - 23
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 39
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 22
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 3
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 7
Severac: En Languedoc - 9
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 28
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 12
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Severac/Severac

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 34
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 31
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 34
Chopin: Scherzi - 23
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 39
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 22
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 3
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 8
Severac: En Languedoc - 11
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 28
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 12
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Severac Nielsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 34
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 31
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 34
Chopin: Scherzi - 23
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 39
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 22
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 3
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 10
Severac: En Languedoc - 11
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 28
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 10
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 12
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Schreker / Vaughan Williams 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 34
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 31
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 34
Chopin: Scherzi - 23
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 39
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 22
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 3
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 10
Severac: En Languedoc - 11
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 28
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 11
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 12
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Holst / Lutoslawski (nom)

Nominated:
Lutoslawski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 34
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 31
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 34
Chopin: Scherzi - 23
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
*Holst: Savitri, op. 25 - 41*
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 22
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 3
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 10
Severac: En Languedoc - 11
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 28
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 11
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 12
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## Trout

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25

Nominated:
Lutoslawski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 34
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 31
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 34
Chopin: Scherzi - 23
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 22
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 3
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 10
Severac: En Languedoc - 11
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 28
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 11
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 12
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout:

Aho / Pfitzner

Nominated:
Lutoslawski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 36
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 31
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 34
Chopin: Scherzi - 23
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 23
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 3
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 10
Severac: En Languedoc - 11
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 28
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 11
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 12
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## Hmmbug

after PaulieGatto:

Chopin/Severac En L

Nominated:
Lutoslawski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 36
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 31
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 34
Chopin: Scherzi - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 23
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 3
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 10
Severac: En Languedoc - 12
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 28
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 11
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 12
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## ptr

after Hmmbug:

Turnage / Berio

*Nominated*:
Lutoslawski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 36
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 32
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 34
Chopin: Scherzi - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 22
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 23
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 3
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 10
Severac: En Languedoc - 12
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 30
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 11
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 12
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## Mika

after ptr:

Aho Kvech

Nominated:
Lutoslawski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 38
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 32
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 34
Chopin: Scherzi - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 23
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 23
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 3
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 17
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 10
Severac: En Languedoc - 12
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 30
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 11
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 12
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Scarlatti 120 / Nielsen

Nominated:
Lutoslawski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 38
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 32
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 34
Chopin: Scherzi - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 23
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 23
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 3
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 10
Severac: En Languedoc - 12
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 30
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 11
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 12
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Rangstrom / Lutoslawski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 38
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 32
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 34
Chopin: Scherzi - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 23
Lutoslawski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 2
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 23
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 3
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 10
Severac: En Languedoc - 12
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 30
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 11
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 12
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

SeveracA Nielsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 38
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 32
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 34
Chopin: Scherzi - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 23
Lutoslawski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 2
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 14
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 23
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 3
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 12
Severac: En Languedoc - 12
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 30
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 11
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 12
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Aho / Kvech

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 40
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 30
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 32
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 34
Chopin: Scherzi - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutoslawski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 2
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 14
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 23
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 3
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 12
Severac: En Languedoc - 12
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 30
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 11
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 12
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PaulieGatto
RVW / Bartok
Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 40
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 31
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 32
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 34
Chopin: Scherzi - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutoslawski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 2
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 14
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 23
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 3
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 12
Severac: En Languedoc - 12
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 30
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 13
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 12
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After MoonlightSonata:

Vaughan Williams / Schreker

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 40
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 31
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 32
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 34
Chopin: Scherzi - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutoslawski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 2
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 14
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 23
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 3
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 12
Severac: En Languedoc - 12
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 30
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 15
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 12
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Berio Saariaho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 40
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 31
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 34
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 34
Chopin: Scherzi - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutoslawski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 2
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 14
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 23
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 3
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 12
Severac: En Languedoc - 12
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 30
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 15
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 12
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Turnage / Aho

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Aho: Alles Vergangliche - 41*
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 31
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 34
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 34
Chopin: Scherzi - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutoslawski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 2
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 14
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 23
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 3
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 12
Severac: En Languedoc - 12
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 32
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 15
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 12
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## ptr

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche

after Ghost

Lutosławski / Xenakis

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 31
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 34
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 34
Chopin: Scherzi - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 4
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 14
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 23
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 3
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 12
Severac: En Languedoc - 12
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 32
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 15
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Saariaho / Berio

*Nominated:*
*
Seconded:*
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 31
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 35
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 34
Chopin: Scherzi - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 4
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 14
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 23
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 3
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 12
Severac: En Languedoc - 12
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 32
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 15
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## Aecio

After Tdc

Bartok/Villalobos

Seconded:[/B]
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 33
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 35
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 34
Chopin: Scherzi - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 4
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 14
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 23
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 3
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 12
Severac: En Languedoc - 12
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 32
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 15
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Rautavaara/Lutoslawski

*Seconded:* 
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 33
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 35
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 34
Chopin: Scherzi - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 5
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 14
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 23
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 12
Severac: En Languedoc - 12
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 32
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 15
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Rangstrom / Severac A

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:* 
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 33
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 35
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 34
Chopin: Scherzi - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 5
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 14
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 23
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 13
Severac: En Languedoc - 12
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 32
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 15
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Brahms Nielsen

Nominated:

Seconded: 
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 33
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 35
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 36
Chopin: Scherzi - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 5
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 23
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 13
Severac: En Languedoc - 12
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 32
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 15
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## Mika

After Pjang23

Tuur Berio

Nominated:

Seconded: 
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 33
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 36
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 36
Chopin: Scherzi - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 5
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 23
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 13
Severac: En Languedoc - 12
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 32
Tüür: Illuminatio - 20
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 15
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Brahms / Saariaho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 33
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 35
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 38
Chopin: Scherzi - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 5
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 23
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 13
Severac: En Languedoc - 12
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 32
Tüür: Illuminatio - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 15
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## Trout

Adding in Mika:

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 33
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 36
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 17
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 38
Chopin: Scherzi - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 5
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 23
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 13
Severac: En Languedoc - 12
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 32
Tüür: Illuminatio - 20
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 15
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Lutoslawski / Boëllman 

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 33
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 36
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 18
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 38
Chopin: Scherzi - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 7
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 23
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 13
Severac: En Languedoc - 12
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 32
Tüür: Illuminatio - 20
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 15
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Brahms / Nielsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 33
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 36
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 18
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 40
Chopin: Scherzi - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 7
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 16
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 23
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 13
Severac: En Languedoc - 12
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 32
Tüür: Illuminatio - 20
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 15
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After mmsbls
RVW / Bartok
Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 34
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 36
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 18
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 40
Chopin: Scherzi - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 7
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 16
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 23
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 13
Severac: En Languedoc - 12
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 32
Tüür: Illuminatio - 20
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## ptr

after MS

Berio / Boëllmann

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 34
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 38
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 19
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 40
Chopin: Scherzi - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 7
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 16
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 23
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 13
Severac: En Languedoc - 12
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 32
Tüür: Illuminatio - 20
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Saariaho / Lutoslawski

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 34
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 38
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 19
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 40
Chopin: Scherzi - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 16
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 23
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 13
Severac: En Languedoc - 12
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 32
Tüür: Illuminatio - 20
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## pjang23

After tdc:

Brahms SeveracA

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 34
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 38
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 19
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 42
Chopin: Scherzi - 25
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 16
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 23
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 14
Severac: En Languedoc - 12
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 32
Tüür: Illuminatio - 20
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Schreker / Chopin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 34
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 38
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 19
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 42
Chopin: Scherzi - 26
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 16
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 23
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 17
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 14
Severac: En Languedoc - 12
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 32
Tüür: Illuminatio - 20
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Saariaho/Schreker

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 34
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 38
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 19
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 42
Chopin: Scherzi - 26
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 16
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 23
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 14
Severac: En Languedoc - 12
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 32
Tüür: Illuminatio - 20
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Brahms / Schreker

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 34
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 38
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 19
Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 44
Chopin: Scherzi - 26
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 16
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 23
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 14
Severac: En Languedoc - 12
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 32
Tüür: Illuminatio - 20
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Brahms /Berio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 34
Berio: Sequenza VIII - 39
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 19
*Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43 - 46*
Chopin: Scherzi - 26
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 16
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 23
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 14
Severac: En Languedoc - 12
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 32
Tüür: Illuminatio - 20
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII

After Mika

Berio / Turnage

*Seconded:*
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 34
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 19
Chopin: Scherzi - 26
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 16
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 23
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 14
Severac: En Languedoc - 12
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 33
Tüür: Illuminatio - 20
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Stenhammar / Goebbels

*Nominated*
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 2 - ptr - Listen @ Bis
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 1 - ptr - listen @ YT Prt 1 / Prt 2 / Prt 3*

*Seconded:*
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 34
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 19
Chopin: Scherzi - 26
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 16
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 23
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 14
Severac: En Languedoc - 12
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 33
Tüür: Illuminatio - 20
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26

*This is a short version, there is also a longer 7 part version on YT starting with this: PRT 1 / CD is available on ECM


----------



## PaulieGatto

After ptr:

Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra / Pfitzner

Nominated
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 2 - ptr - Listen @ Bis
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 1 - ptr - listen @ YT Prt 1 / Prt 2 / Prt 3*
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 34
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 19
Chopin: Scherzi - 26
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 16
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 24
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 14
Severac: En Languedoc - 12
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 33
Tüür: Illuminatio - 20
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

SeveracE Saariaho

Nominated
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 2 - ptr - Listen @ Bis
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 1 - ptr - listen @ YT Prt 1 / Prt 2 / Prt 3*
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 34
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 19
Chopin: Scherzi - 26
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 16
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 24
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 14
Severac: En Languedoc - 14
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 33
Tüür: Illuminatio - 20
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Severac/Severac

Nominated
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 2 - ptr - Listen @ Bis
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 1 - ptr - listen @ YT Prt 1 / Prt 2 / Prt 3*
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 34
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 19
Chopin: Scherzi - 26
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 16
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 24
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 15
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 33
Tüür: Illuminatio - 20
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Rangstrom / Saariaho

Nominated
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 2 - ptr - Listen @ Bis
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 1 - ptr - listen @ YT Prt 1 / Prt 2 / Prt 3*
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 34
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 19
Chopin: Scherzi - 26
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 16
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 24
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 15
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 33
Tüür: Illuminatio - 20
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Turnage / Goebells (I've liked what I've heard - CD on wish list)

Nominated
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 2 - ptr - Listen @ Bis
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 34
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 19
Chopin: Scherzi - 26
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 2
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 16
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 24
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 15
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 35
Tüür: Illuminatio - 20
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## Mika

After MG

Turnage / Goebbels 

Nominated
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 2 - ptr - Listen @ Bis
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 34
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 19
Chopin: Scherzi - 26
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 3
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 16
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 24
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 15
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 37
Tüür: Illuminatio - 20
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
RVW / Bartok
Nominated
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 2 - ptr - Listen @ Bis
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 35
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 19
Chopin: Scherzi - 26
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 3
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 16
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 24
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 15
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 37
Tüür: Illuminatio - 20
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 19
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 26


----------



## Guest

After MoonlightSonata

Tuur/Zemlinsky

Nominated
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 2 - ptr - Listen @ Bis
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 35
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 19
Chopin: Scherzi - 26
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 3
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 16
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 24
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 15
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 37
Tüür: Illuminatio - 22
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 19
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 27


----------



## ptr

After arcane

Boëllmann / Goebbels

*Nominated*
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 2 - ptr
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 35
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 26
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 16
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 24
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 15
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 37
Tüür: Illuminatio - 22
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 19
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 13
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

After ptr:

Turnage / Xenakis

Nominated
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 2 - ptr
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 35
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 26
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 16
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 24
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 15
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 39
Tüür: Illuminatio - 22
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 19
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 27


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Nielsen Stenhammar

Nominated
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 35
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 26
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 24
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 24
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 15
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 39
Tüür: Illuminatio - 22
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 19
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 27


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Turnage Kvech

Nominated
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 35
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 26
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 25
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 24
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 15
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 3
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 41
Tüür: Illuminatio - 22
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 19
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Tailleferre / Turnage

Nominated

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 35
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 26
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 25
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 24
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 15
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 3
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 4
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
*Turnage: Three Screaming Popes - 42*
Tüür: Illuminatio - 22
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 19
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 27


----------



## ptr

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes

After MagneticGhost

Boëllmann / Xenakis

*Nominated*

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 35
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 26
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 25
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 24
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 15
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 3
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 4
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 22
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 19
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 15
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 27


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Bartok/Tailleferre

*Nominated*

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 37
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 26
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 25
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 24
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 15
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 3
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 22
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 19
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 15
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 27


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

SeveracA SeveracE

Nominated

Seconded:
Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 37
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 26
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 25
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 24
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 17
Severac: En Languedoc - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 3
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 22
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 19
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 31
Xenakis: Eonta - 15
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Bartok / Walton

Nominated

Seconded:
*Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84 - 39*
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 26
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 25
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 24
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 15
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 3
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 22
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 19
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 32
Xenakis: Eonta - 15
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84

*Nominated*

*Seconded*:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 26
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 25
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 24
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 15
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 3
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 22
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 19
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 32
Xenakis: Eonta - 15
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 27


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Rangstrom / Saariaho

Nominated

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 26
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 25
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 24
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 15
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 3
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 22
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 19
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 32
Xenakis: Eonta - 15
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 27


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Stenhammar / Schreker

Nominated

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 26
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 25
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 24
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 20
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 15
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 22
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 19
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 32
Xenakis: Eonta - 15
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Walton / Coates, G (nom)

*Nominated*
Gloria Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 26
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 25
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 24
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 20
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 15
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 22
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 19
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
*Walton: The Wise Virgins - 34*
Xenakis: Eonta - 15
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 27


----------



## ptr

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins

*after Ghost*

Stenhammar / Goebbels

*Nominated*
Gloria Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 26
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 25
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 24
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 20
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 15
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 7
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 22
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 19
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Xenakis: Eonta - 15
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 27


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
RVW / Tuur
Nominated
Gloria Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 26
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 25
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 24
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 20
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 15
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 7
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 23
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 21
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Xenakis: Eonta - 15
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 27


----------



## Mika

After MoonlightSonata

Saariaho Goebbels

Nominated
Gloria Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 26
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 6
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 25
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 24
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 20
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 15
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 7
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 23
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 21
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Xenakis: Eonta - 15
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 27


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Schreker / Chopin

Nominated
Gloria Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 27
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 6
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 25
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 24
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 15
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 7
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 23
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 21
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Xenakis: Eonta - 15
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 27


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Nielsen Stenhammar

Nominated
Gloria Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 27
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 6
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 25
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 24
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 15
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 8
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 23
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 21
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 18
Xenakis: Eonta - 15
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 27


----------



## Orpheus

After Pjang23 

Villa-Lobos/Tüür

Nominated
Gloria Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 27
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 6
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 25
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 8
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 24
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 15
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 8
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 24
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 21
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 15
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 27


----------



## Guest

After Orpheus

Zemlinsky/Lutoslawski

Nominated
Gloria Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 27
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 6
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 25
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 9
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 24
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 15
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 8
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 24
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 21
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 15
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 29


----------



## MagneticGhost

After arcaneholocaust 

Lutoslawski / Goebbels

Nominated
Gloria Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 27
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 7
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 25
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 11
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 24
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 15
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 8
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 24
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 21
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 15
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 29


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
RVW / Tuur
Nominated
Gloria Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 27
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 7
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 25
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 11
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 24
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 15
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 8
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 22
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 25
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 15
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 29


----------



## Mika

After MoonlightSonata

Tan Tuur

Nominated
Gloria Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 27
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 7
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 25
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 11
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 24
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 15
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 8
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 26
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 15
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 29


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Boëllmann / Stenhammar

*Nominated*
Gloria Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 25
Chopin: Scherzi - 27
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 7
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 25
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 11
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 24
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 15
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 26
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 15
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 29


----------



## PaulieGatto

After ptr:

Zemlinsky / Pfitzner

Nominated
Gloria Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 25
Chopin: Scherzi - 27
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 7
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 25
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 11
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 25
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 15
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 26
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 15
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 31

Is there a stream available for all of Rautavaara's symphony? Only 1/5 I found on Youtube, and nothing for Spotify...


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Nielsen SeveracA

Nominated
Gloria Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 25
Chopin: Scherzi - 27
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 7
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 25
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 11
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 22
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 25
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 16
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 26
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 15
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 31


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Boëllman / Zemlinsky

Nominated
Gloria Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 27
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 7
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 25
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 11
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 22
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 25
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 16
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 26
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 15
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 32


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Rangstrom / Zemlinsky

Nominated
Gloria Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 27
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 7
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 25
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 11
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 22
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 25
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 23
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 16
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 26
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 15
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 33


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Kvech Zemlinsky

Nominated
Gloria Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 27
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 7
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 11
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 22
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 25
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 23
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 16
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 26
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 15
*Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 34*


----------



## ptr

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20

*after Mika*

Boëllmann / Stenhammar

*Nominated*
Gloria Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 27
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 7
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 11
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 22
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 25
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 23
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 16
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 10
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 26
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 15


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Schreker / Saariaho 

Nominated
Gloria Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 27
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 7
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 11
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 22
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 25
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 23
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 24
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 16
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 10
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 26
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 15


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

SeveracA Nielsen

Nominated
Gloria Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 27
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 7
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 11
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 25
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 23
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 5
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 24
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 10
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 26
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 15


----------



## Guest

Fear not, Maggy! This is not the first mention I've seen of Coates' quartets (thank TVox's TC list for that), so I'll be making it a special priority to try a couple of them, starting with No. 7. However, until my next vote, here's this standard bit of Finn-praise:

After pjang

Saariaho/Rautavaara

Nominated
Gloria Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 27
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 7
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 11
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 25
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 23
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 24
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 10
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 26
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Stenhammar / Schreker

Nominated
Gloria Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 27
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 7
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 11
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 25
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 23
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 25
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 12
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 26
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 15


----------



## Trout

PaulieGatto said:


> Is there a stream available for all of Rautavaara's symphony? Only 1/5 I found on Youtube, and nothing for Spotify...


It is actually available on Spotify here (and of course iTunes as well).


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Goebbels Tuur

Nominated
Gloria Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 27
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 9
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 11
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 25
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 23
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 25
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 12
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 27
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Xenakis / Lutoslawski

Nominated
Gloria Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 27
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 9
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 12
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 25
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 23
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 25
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 12
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 27
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 17


----------



## Blancrocher

After MagneticGhost

Lutoslawski / Chopin

Nominated
Gloria Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 28
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 9
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 14
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 25
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 23
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 25
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 12
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 27
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 17


----------



## ptr

after Blancrocher

Goebbels / Coates

*Nominated*

*Seconded*:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 28
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 2
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 14
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 25
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 23
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 25
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 16
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 12
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 27
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 17


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Nielsen SeveracE

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 28
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 2
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 14
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 25
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 23
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 25
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 12
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 27
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 17


----------



## Guest

ptr beat me to the second, but then again he does nominate a lot of stuff I end up liking, so I shan't be angry.

After pjang

Coates/Turr

Nominated

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 28
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 4
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 14
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 25
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 23
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 25
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 12
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 28
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

Thanks for the Spotify link, I guess I was looking it up with the wrong search terms, much appreciated.

After pjang

Boellman / Pfitzner

Nominated

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 31
Chopin: Scherzi - 28
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 4
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 14
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 23
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 19
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 25
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 12
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 28
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 17


----------



## TurnaboutVox

after arcaneholocaust

Saariaho / Scarlatti

Nominated

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 28
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 4
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 14
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 25
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 23
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 20
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 25
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 12
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 28
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 17


----------



## Trout

After TurnaboutVox:

Rangstrom / Saariaho

Nominated

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 28
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 4
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 14
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 25
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 25
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 31
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 20
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 25
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 12
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 28
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Stenhammar / Schreker

Nominated

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 28
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 4
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 14
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 25
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 25
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 31
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 20
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 14
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 28
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Boëllman / Coates

Nominated

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 31
Chopin: Scherzi - 28
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 5
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 14
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 25
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 25
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 31
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 20
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 14
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 28
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 17


----------



## ptr

Next Voter please add PaulieGatto's jumped vote in post 521!

/ptr


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Sorry, PaulieGatto and I must have voted almost simultaneously and I didn't notice.


----------



## Mika

After MG featuring PG votes

Lutoslawski Tan

Nominated

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 33
Chopin: Scherzi - 28
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 5
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 25
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 31
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 20
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 14
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 28
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 17


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
RVW / Tuur
Nominated

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 33
Chopin: Scherzi - 28
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 5
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 25
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 31
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 20
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 14
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 29
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 25
Xenakis: Eonta - 17


----------



## ptr

After MS

Boëllmann / Stenhammar

*Nominated*

*Seconded*:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 35
Chopin: Scherzi - 28
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 5
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 25
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 31
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 20
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 29
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 25
Xenakis: Eonta - 17


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Rangstrom / Chopin

Nominated

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 35
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 5
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 31
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 20
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 29
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 25
Xenakis: Eonta - 17


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Nielsen Stenhammar

Nominated

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 35
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 5
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 31
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 20
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 16
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 29
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 25
Xenakis: Eonta - 17


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After pjang23
RVW / Tuur
Nominated

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 35
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 5
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 31
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 20
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 16
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 30
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 27
Xenakis: Eonta - 17


----------



## Mika

After MoonlightSonata

Boellmann / Tuur

Nominated

Seconded:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 37
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 5
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 31
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 20
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 16
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 31
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 27
Xenakis: Eonta - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Coates / Boëllman

Nominated

Seconded:
*Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25 - 38*
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 7
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 31
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 20
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 16
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 31
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 27
Xenakis: Eonta - 17


----------



## ptr

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25

*After Ghosty*

Goebbels / Coates

*Nominated*

*Seconded*:
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 8
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 13
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 31
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 20
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 16
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 31
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 27
Xenakis: Eonta - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

after ptr:

Saariaho / Coates

Nominated

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 9
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 13
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 20
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 16
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 31
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 27
Xenakis: Eonta - 17


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Schreker / Saariaho 

Nominated

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 9
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 13
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 15
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 34
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 20
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 28
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 16
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 31
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 27
Xenakis: Eonta - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Griffes/VW

Nominated

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 9
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 13
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 34
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 20
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 28
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 16
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 31
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 28
Xenakis: Eonta - 17


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Saariaho Tan

Nominated

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 9
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 13
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Saariaho: Nymphéa - 36
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 20
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 28
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 16
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 31
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 28
Xenakis: Eonta - 17


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Saariaho SeveracE

Nominated

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 9
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 13
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
*Saariaho: Nymphéa - 38*
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 20
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 28
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 18
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 16
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 31
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 28
Xenakis: Eonta - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

Edit - Clash - will come back in a bit


----------



## pjang23

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa

Nominated:

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 9
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 13
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 16
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 20
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 28
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 18
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 16
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 31
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 28
Xenakis: Eonta - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

RVW / Lutoslawski

Nominated

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 9
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 13
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 17
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 20
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 28
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 18
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 16
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 31
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 30
Xenakis: Eonta - 17


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
RVW / Tuur
Nominated

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 9
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 13
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 17
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 20
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 28
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 18
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 16
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 32
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 32
Xenakis: Eonta - 17


----------



## ptr

After MS

Stenhammar / Nielsen

*Nominated*

*Seconded*:
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 9
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 13
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 17
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 20
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 28
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 18
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 32
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 32
Xenakis: Eonta - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Scarlatti/Stenhammar

*Nominated*

*Seconded*:
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 9
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 13
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 17
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 22
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 28
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 18
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 32
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 32
Xenakis: Eonta - 17


----------



## tdc

After Aecio: (corrected board - Villa-Lobos went missing somewhere last page)

Scarlatti / Nielsen

Nominated

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 9
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 13
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 17
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 28
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 18
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 32
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 32
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 17


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Rangstrom / VW

Nominated

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 9
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 13
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 17
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 29
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 28
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 18
Severac: En Languedoc - 18
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 32
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 33
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 17


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

SeveracA Nielsen

Nominated

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 9
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 13
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 17
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 30
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 29
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 28
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 18
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 32
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 33
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Vaughan Williams / Schreker

Nominated

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 9
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 13
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 17
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 30
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 29
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 29
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 18
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 32
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 35
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 17


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Xenakis Tan

Nominated

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 9
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 13
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 17
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 30
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 29
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 29
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 18
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 32
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 35
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 19


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Nielsen / Coates

*Nominated*

*Seconded*:
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 10
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 13
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 17
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 29
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 29
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 18
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 32
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 35
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Goebbels / Lutoslawski

*Nominated*

*Seconded*:
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 10
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 15
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 29
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 29
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 18
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 32
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 35
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 19


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Question regarding the current rules: *why did we stop taking points off?* We still have +1 and +2 choices, but no -1?


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

SeveracA SeveracE

Nominated

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 10
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 15
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 29
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 29
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 22
Severac: En Languedoc - 19
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 32
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 35
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 19


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Severac/Severac

Nominated

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 10
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 15
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 29
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 29
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 23
Severac: En Languedoc - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 32
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 35
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Stenhammar / Schreker

Nominated

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 10
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 15
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 29
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 30
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 23
Severac: En Languedoc - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 32
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 35
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 19


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Rangstrom / VW

Nominated

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 10
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 15
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 27
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 18
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 30
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 23
Severac: En Languedoc - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 32
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 36
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 19


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Lutoslawski Kvech

Nominated

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 10
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 15
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 28
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 20
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 30
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 23
Severac: En Languedoc - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 32
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 36
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 19


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
RVW / Tuur
Nominated

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 10
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 15
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 28
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 20
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 30
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 23
Severac: En Languedoc - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 33
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 38
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Moonlight

RVW / Lutoslawski

Nominated

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 10
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 15
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 28
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 21
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 30
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 23
Severac: En Languedoc - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 33
*Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Carols - 40*
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 19


----------



## Trout

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols

Nominated

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 10
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 15
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 28
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 21
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 30
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 23
Severac: En Languedoc - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 33
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 19


----------



## ptr

after Trout

Stenhammar / Nielsen

*Nominated*

*Seconded*:
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 10
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 15
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 28
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 21
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 33
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 30
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 23
Severac: En Languedoc - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 23
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 33
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 19


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Mozart Mendelssohn 

Nominated
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 1 - pjang23
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 10
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 15
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 28
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 21
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 33
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 30
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 23
Severac: En Languedoc - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 23
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 33
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 19


----------



## Orpheus

After Pjang23

Griffes/Nielson

Nominated
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 1 - pjang23
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 10
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 15
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 19
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 28
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 21
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 30
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 23
Severac: En Languedoc - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 23
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 33
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 19


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Orpheus
Tuur / Coates
Nominated
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 1 - pjang23
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 29
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 11
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 15
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 19
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 28
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 21
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 30
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 23
Severac: En Languedoc - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 23
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 35
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 19


----------



## Trout

After MoonlightSonata:

Schreker / Chopin

Nominated
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 1 - pjang23
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 30
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 11
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 15
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 19
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 28
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 21
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 32
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 23
Severac: En Languedoc - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 23
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 35
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Lutoslawski / Xenakis

Nominated
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 1 - pjang23
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 30
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 11
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 15
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 19
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 28
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 23
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 32
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 23
Severac: En Languedoc - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 23
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 35
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 20


----------



## Mika

After MG

Lutoslawski / Tan

Nominated
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 1 - pjang23
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 30
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 11
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 15
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 19
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 28
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 25
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 32
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 23
Severac: En Languedoc - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 23
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 35
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 20


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Mozart (seconded) / Chopin

Nominated
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 31
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 11
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 15
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 19
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 28
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 25
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 4
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 32
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 23
Severac: En Languedoc - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 23
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 35
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 20


----------



## ptr

After Blancrocher

Xenakis / Goebbels

*Nominated*
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Chopin: Scherzi - 31
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 11
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 19
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 28
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 25
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 4
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 32
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 23
Severac: En Languedoc - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 23
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 35
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 22


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Question regarding the current rules: *why did we stop taking points off?* We still have +1 and +2 choices, but no -1?


Still a little confused here, but I wish to take part in this project again....


----------



## MagneticGhost

I joined here back in April 2013 (was it really that long ago now) and they weren't taking points off then so I can't help you on that front.
We are just adding 2 and 1 --- Just dive straight in COAG. Nominations have to be seconded before you can vote for them again. Read the first page for detailed instructions and the list of works already enshrined. It's always nice to have more and different people joining in


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MagneticGhost said:


> I joined here back in April 2013 (was it really that long ago now) and they weren't taking points off then so I can't help you on that front.
> We are just adding 2 and 1 --- Just dive straight in COAG. Nominations have to be seconded before you can vote for them again. Read the first page for detailed instructions and the list of works already enshrined. It's always nice to have more and different people joining in


Ah, all right then, thanks.


----------



## Blancrocher

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Still a little confused here, but I wish to take part in this project again....


If I had the opportunity, I think I'd enjoy taking points off my own nominations. However, seems a small price to pay for keeping this thread a place of bonhomie and good cheer.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After ptr

Coates / Xenakis

Nominated
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 31
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 13
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 19
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 28
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 25
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 4
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 32
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 23
Severac: En Languedoc - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 23
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 35
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 23


----------



## Aecio

After COV

Mendelssohn/Nielsen

Nominated


Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 31
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 13
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 19
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 28
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 25
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 3
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 4
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 32
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G, D.408 - 10
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 23
Severac: En Languedoc - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 23
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 35
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 23


----------



## Skilmarilion

Just popping into this thread to support the Mendelssohn quartet! Hope this is done correctly:

After Aecio

Mendelssohn / Schubert

Nominated


Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 31
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 13
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 19
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 28
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 25
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 5
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 4
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 32
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 11
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 23
Severac: En Languedoc - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 23
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 35
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

Skilmarilion said:


> Just popping into this thread to support the Mendelssohn quartet! Hope this is done correctly:


I wish more people would do this.


----------



## pjang23

After Skilmarilion:

Nielsen Mozart

Nominated

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 31
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 13
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 19
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 28
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 25
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 5
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 5
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 37
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 32
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 11
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 23
Severac: En Languedoc - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 23
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 35
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Torsten Nilsson / Goebbels

Nominated

Torsten Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 2 - MagneticGhost 
In 4 movements - all available on Spotify - 2 of them on youtube. Here for the Organ Prelude 'Crucifigatur' ; and here for the 3rd Movt 'Lamento' - so beautiful - Soprano and Organ

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 31
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 13
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 17
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 19
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 28
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 25
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 5
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 5
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 37
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 31
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 32
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 11
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 23
Severac: En Languedoc - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 23
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 35
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 23


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Rangstrom / Chopin

Nominated

Torsten Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 2 - MagneticGhost 
In 4 movements - all available on Spotify - 2 of them on youtube. Here for the Organ Prelude 'Crucifigatur' ; and here for the 3rd Movt 'Lamento' - so beautiful - Soprano and Organ

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 32
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 13
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 17
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 19
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 28
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 25
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 5
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 5
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 37
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 32
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 11
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 23
Severac: En Languedoc - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 23
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 35
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 23


----------



## Trout

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Still a little confused here, but I wish to take part in this project again....


We did what we do best in this thread (and what our democratic society here allows us): we took a vote. I think one rationale behind our choices was that negative votes were a more antagonistic way of distinguishing works, as opposed to the nominating-seconding method. Also works were beginning to become more and more obscure, so rather than just allow a work only one of us have heard (which no one else could vote for or against rationally), the barrier for entry just became the requirement for a second vote.

And welcome back to the project! It's nice to see you back and I look forward to your (hopefully continuing) participation.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Tuur / Mendelssohn
Nominated

Torsten Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 2 - MagneticGhost 
In 4 movements - all available on Spotify - 2 of them on youtube. Here for the Organ Prelude 'Crucifigatur' ; and here for the 3rd Movt 'Lamento' - so beautiful - Soprano and Organ

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 32
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 13
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 17
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 19
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 28
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 25
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 6
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 5
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 37
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 32
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 11
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 23
Severac: En Languedoc - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 23
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 37
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 23


----------



## Mika

After MoonlightSonata

Kvech Tuur

Nominated

Torsten Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 2 - MagneticGhost 
In 4 movements - all available on Spotify - 2 of them on youtube. Here for the Organ Prelude 'Crucifigatur' ; and here for the 3rd Movt 'Lamento' - so beautiful - Soprano and Organ

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 32
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 13
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 17
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 19
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 30
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 25
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 6
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 5
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 37
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 32
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 11
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 23
Severac: En Languedoc - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 23
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 38
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 23


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Nilsson / Goebbels

*Nominated*

*Seconded*:
Chopin: Scherzi - 32
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 13
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 18
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 19
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 30
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 25
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 6
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 5
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 37
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 32
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 11
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 23
Severac: En Languedoc - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 23
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 38
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 23


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Griffes/Severac A

*Nominated*

*Seconded*:
Chopin: Scherzi - 32
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 13
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 18
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 30
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 25
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 6
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 5
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 37
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 32
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 11
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 24
Severac: En Languedoc - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 23
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 38
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 23


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Rangstrom / Chopin

*Nominated*

*Seconded*:
Chopin: Scherzi - 33
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 13
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 18
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 30
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 25
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 6
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 5
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 37
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 34
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 11
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 24
Severac: En Languedoc - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 23
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 38
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 20
Xenakis: Eonta - 23


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Trout:

Xenakis / Villa-Lobos

Nominated


Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 33
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 13
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 18
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 30
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 25
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 6
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 5
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 37
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 34
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 11
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 24
Severac: En Languedoc - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 23
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 38
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 21
Xenakis: Eonta - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Stenhammar / Mozart

Nominated


Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 33
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 13
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 18
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 30
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 25
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 6
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 6
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 37
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 34
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 11
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 24
Severac: En Languedoc - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 38
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 21
Xenakis: Eonta - 25


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Nielsen Stenhammar

Nominated:

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 33
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 13
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 18
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 30
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 25
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 6
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 6
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 39
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 34
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 11
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 24
Severac: En Languedoc - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 38
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 21
Xenakis: Eonta - 25


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After pjang23
Tuur / Mendelssohn
Nominated:

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 33
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 13
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 18
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 30
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 25
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 7
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 6
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 39
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 34
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 11
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 24
Severac: En Languedoc - 21
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 21
Xenakis: Eonta - 25


----------



## Orpheus

After Moonlightsonata

Schubert/Severac

Nominated:

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 33
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 13
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 18
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 30
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 25
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 7
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 6
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 39
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 34
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 13
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 24
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 21
Xenakis: Eonta - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Moonlightsonata

Nielsen / Coates

Nominated:

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 33
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 14
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 18
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 30
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 25
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 7
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 6
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 41
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 34
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 13
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 24
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 21
Xenakis: Eonta - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Nilsson / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 33
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 14
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 18
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 30
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 25
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 7
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 6
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 41
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 34
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 13
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 24
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 21
Xenakis: Eonta - 26


----------



## Mika

After MG

Nielsen / Rautavaara

Nominated:

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 33
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 14
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 18
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 30
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 25
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 7
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 6
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 43
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 34
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 13
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 24
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 21
Xenakis: Eonta - 26


----------



## ptr

after Mika

Nilsson / Goebbels

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Chopin: Scherzi - 33
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 14
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 30
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 25
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 7
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 6
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 43
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 34
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 13
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 24
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 21
Xenakis: Eonta - 26


----------



## ptr

an extra puff: Torsten Nilsson's Nox angustiae (1967/72/78) is available as a entire pre listen through the Bis Website!

/ptr


----------



## Skilmarilion

After ptr

Tchaikovsky / Mendelssohn

*Nominated:*

Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded:*

Chopin: Scherzi - 33
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 14
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 30
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 25
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 8
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 6
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 43
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 34
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 13
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 24
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 5
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 21
Xenakis: Eonta - 26


----------



## Aecio

After Skilmarilion

Nielsen/Tailleferre

*Nominated:*

Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded:*

Chopin: Scherzi - 33
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 14
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 30
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 25
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 8
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 6
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 45
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 34
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 13
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 24
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 6
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 21
Xenakis: Eonta - 26


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After aecio

Xenakis / Coates

Nominated: 

Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Chopin: Scherzi - 33
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 15
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 30
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 25
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 8
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 6
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 45
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 33
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 34
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 13
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 24
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 6
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 21
Xenakis: Eonta - 28


----------



## Trout

After CoAG:

Lutoslawski / Rangstrom

Nominated: 

Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Chopin: Scherzi - 33
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 15
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 30
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 27
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 8
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 6
Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 45
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 34
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 13
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 24
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 6
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 21
Xenakis: Eonta - 28


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Nielsen Mozart

Nominated: 
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 33
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 15
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 30
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 27
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 8
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 7
*Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7 - 47*
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 34
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 13
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 24
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 6
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 21
Xenakis: Eonta - 28


----------



## pjang23

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7

Nominated: 
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 33
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 15
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 30
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 27
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 8
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 7
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 34
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 13
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 24
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 6
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Tüür: Illuminatio - 40
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 21
Xenakis: Eonta - 28


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Villa-Lobos / Tuur

Nominated:
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 33
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 15
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 30
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 27
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 8
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 7
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
*Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 34*
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
*Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 34*
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 13
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 24
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 6
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
*Tüür: Illuminatio - 41*
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 21
Xenakis: Eonta - 28


----------



## PaulieGatto

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio

*Nominated*:
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded*:
Chopin: Scherzi - 33
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 15
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 30
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 27
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 8
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 7
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 34
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 13
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 24
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 6
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 21
Xenakis: Eonta - 28


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Lutoslawski / Tailleferre

*Nominated*:
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded*:
Chopin: Scherzi - 33
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 15
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 30
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 29
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 8
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 7
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 34
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 13
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 24
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 21
Xenakis: Eonta - 28


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Chopin / Tchaikovsky (seconded)
Nominated:

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 35
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 15
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 30
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 29
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 8
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 7
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 34
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 13
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 24
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 21
Xenakis: Eonta - 28


----------



## ptr

After MS

Stenhammar / Nilsson

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Chopin: Scherzi - 35
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 15
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 30
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 29
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 8
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 7
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 34
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 13
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 24
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 21
Xenakis: Eonta - 28


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Chopin / Lutoslawski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 37
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 15
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 30
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 30
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 8
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 7
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 34
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 13
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 24
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 21
Xenakis: Eonta - 28


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Schubert/Villalobos

Nominated:

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 37
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 15
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 30
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 30
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 8
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 7
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 34
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 24
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 22
Xenakis: Eonta - 28


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Chopin / Mendelssohn
Nominated:

Seconded:
Chopin: Scherzi - 39
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 15
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 30
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 30
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 9
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 7
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 34
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 24
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 22
Xenakis: Eonta - 28


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MoonlightSonata:

Chopin / Lutoslawski

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Chopin: Scherzi - 41*
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 15
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 30
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 31
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 9
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 7
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
*Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 34*
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
*Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 34*
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 24
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 22
Xenakis: Eonta - 28


----------



## PaulieGatto

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 15
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 30
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 31
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 9
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 7
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 34
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 24
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 22
Xenakis: Eonta - 28


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Schreker / Severac A

Nominated:

Seconded:
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 15
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 30
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 31
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 9
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 7
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 36
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 25
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 22
Xenakis: Eonta - 28


----------



## Blancrocher

After Trout:

Britten (Nominated) / Mozart

Nominated:

Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 15
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 30
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 31
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 9
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 8
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 36
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 25
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 22
Xenakis: Eonta - 28


----------



## Mika

After Blancrocher:

Rautavaara Kvech

Nominated:

Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 15
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 31
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 9
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 8
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 36
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 25
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 22
Xenakis: Eonta - 28


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Coates / Britten

Nominated:

Seconded:
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 3
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 17
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 31
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 9
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 8
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 36
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 25
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 22
Xenakis: Eonta - 28


----------



## ptr

After MG

Goebbels / Nilsson

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 3
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 17
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 31
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 9
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 8
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 36
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 25
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 22
Xenakis: Eonta - 28


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After ptr

Xenakis / Rautavaara

Nominated:

Seconded:
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 3
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 17
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 31
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 9
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 8
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 36
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 25
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 22
Xenakis: Eonta - 30


----------



## Aecio

Mendelssohn/Villalobos

Nominated:

Seconded:
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 3
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 17
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 31
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 8
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 24
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 36
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 25
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 30


----------



## Skilmarilion

After Aecio

Sibelius / Scarlatti

*Nominated:*

Sibelius - The Bard - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded:*

Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 3
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 17
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 31
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 8
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 25
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 36
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 25
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 30


----------



## science

after Skilmarilion:

Mozart / Britten

*Nominated:*

Sibelius - The Bard - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded:*

Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 4
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 17
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 31
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 11
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 10
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 25
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 36
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 25
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 30


----------



## pjang23

After science:

SeveracA Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Sibelius - The Bard - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 4
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 17
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 31
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 10
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 25
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 36
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 27
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 30


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Schreker / Sibelius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 4
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 17
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 21
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 31
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 10
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 25
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 38
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 27
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Sibelius: The Bard - 3
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 30


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Nilsson / Goebbels

Nominated:

Seconded:
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 4
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 17
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 31
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 10
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 25
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 38
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 27
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Sibelius: The Bard - 3
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 30


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Schreker / Coates

Nominated:

Seconded:
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 4
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 18
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 31
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 10
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 25
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 40
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 27
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Sibelius: The Bard - 3
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 30


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Goebbels Sibelius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 4
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 18
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 31
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 10
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 25
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 40
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 27
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Sibelius: The Bard - 4
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 30


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Goebbels / Xenakis

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 4
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 18
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 26
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 31
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 10
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 25
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 40
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 27
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Sibelius: The Bard - 4
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 31


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

after ptr

Sibelius / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 4
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 18
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 26
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 31
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 10
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 25
Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 40
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 27
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Sibelius: The Bard - 6
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 32


----------



## Trout

After CoAG:

Schreker / Rangstrom

Nominated:

Seconded:
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 4
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 18
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 26
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 31
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 10
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
*Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 35*
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 25
*Schreker: Chamber Symphony - 42*
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 27
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Sibelius: The Bard - 6
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 32


----------



## Trout

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony

Nominated:

Seconded:
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 4
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 18
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 26
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 31
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 10
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 35
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 25
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 27
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Sibelius: The Bard - 6
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 32


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Stenhammar / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 4
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 18
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 26
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 31
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 11
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 35
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 25
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 27
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Sibelius: The Bard - 6
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 32


----------



## Guest

Continuing the trend of stickin' up for the nords. And this isn't personal for me like it is ptr. I'm from Texas. I just like those guys  (and girls - *tips hat to Kaija*)

After mmsbls

Berwald/Rautavaara

Nominated:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 4
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 18
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 26
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 31
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 11
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 26
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 35
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 25
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 27
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Sibelius: The Bard - 6
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 32


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arcaneholocaust:

Rangstrom / Pfitzner

Nominated:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 4
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 18
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 26
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 31
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 12
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 11
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 37
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 25
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 27
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Sibelius: The Bard - 6
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 32


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Mendelssohn Mozart

Nominated:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 4
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 18
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 26
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 31
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 12
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 37
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 25
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 27
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Sibelius: The Bard - 6
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 28
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 32


----------



## Mika

After Pjang23

Xenakis Tan

Nominated:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 4
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 18
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 26
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 31
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 12
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 37
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 25
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 27
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Sibelius: The Bard - 6
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 29
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 34


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika 

Lutoslawski / Coates

Nominated:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 4
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 19
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 26
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 33
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 12
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 37
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 25
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 27
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Sibelius: The Bard - 6
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 29
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 34


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Trout said:


> *Shostakovich, Dmitri:*
> 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 87
> Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
> Cello Concerto #2, op. 126
> Cello Sonata in D minor, op. 40
> From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
> Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District, op. 29
> Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 35
> Piano Concerto #2 in F, op. 102
> Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
> Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67
> String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
> String Quartet #4 in D, op. 83
> String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110
> String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor, op. 138
> String Quartet #15 in E-flat minor, op. 144
> Suite on Finnish Themes
> Symphony #1 in F, op. 10
> Symphony #2 in B, op. 14 "To October"
> Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 20 "The First of May"
> Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 43
> Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47
> Symphony #7 in C, op. 60 "Leningrad"
> Symphony #8 in C minor, op. 65
> Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
> Symphony #11 in G minor, op. 103 "The Year 1905"
> Symphony #13 in B-flat minor, op. 113 "Babi Yar"
> Symphony #14, op. 135
> Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
> The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
> Viola Sonata, op. 147
> Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77


Is there a mistake or have we seriously forgotten Shostakovich's incredibly popular 9th symphony?


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Rangstrom / Scarlatti

Nominated:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 4
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 19
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 26
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 33
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 12
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 39
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 27
Severac: En Languedoc - 22
Sibelius: The Bard - 6
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 29
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 34



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Is there a mistake or have we seriously forgotten Shostakovich's incredibly popular 9th symphony?


There is no mistake, and perhaps we did not necessarily "forget" Shostakovich's 9th either...


----------



## ptr

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Is there a mistake or have we seriously forgotten Shostakovich's incredibly popular 9th symphony?











So why don't You nominate it Young Padawan?!

/ptr


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

SeveracA SeveracE

Nominated:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 4
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 19
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 26
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 33
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 12
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 39
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 29
Severac: En Languedoc - 23
Sibelius: The Bard - 6
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 29
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 34


----------



## ptr

after pjang23:

Goebbels / Coates

*Nominated*:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 2 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*:
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 4
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 20
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 28
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 33
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 12
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 39
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 29
Severac: En Languedoc - 23
Sibelius: The Bard - 6
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 29
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 34


----------



## Mika

after ptr:

Goebbels / Sibelius

Nominated:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 4
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 20
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 30
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 33
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 12
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 39
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 29
Severac: En Languedoc - 23
Sibelius: The Bard - 7
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 29
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 34


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Mika:

Rangstrom / Scarlatti

Nominated:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 4
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 20
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 30
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 33
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 12
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
*Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars" - 41*
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 29
Severac: En Languedoc - 23
Sibelius: The Bard - 7
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 29
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
*Xenakis: Eonta - 34*


----------



## PaulieGatto

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"

*Nominated*:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 2 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*:
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 4
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 20
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 30
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 33
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 12
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 29
Severac: En Languedoc - 23
Sibelius: The Bard - 7
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 29
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 34


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Lutoslawski / Coates

*Nominated*:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 2 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*:
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 4
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 30
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 35
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 12
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 29
Severac: En Languedoc - 23
Sibelius: The Bard - 7
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 29
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 34


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Berwald / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 4
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 4
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 30
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 35
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 14
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 13
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 29
Severac: En Languedoc - 23
Sibelius: The Bard - 7
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 29
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 34


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After mmsbls
Mendelssohn / Tchaikovsky
Nominated:

Seconded:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 4
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 4
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 30
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 35
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 13
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 15
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 29
Severac: En Languedoc - 23
Sibelius: The Bard - 7
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 29
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 34


----------



## Skilmarilion

After Moonlight Sonata

Sibelius / Schubert

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*

Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 4
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 4
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 30
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 35
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 13
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 16
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 29
Severac: En Languedoc - 23
Sibelius: The Bard - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 29
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 34


----------



## Aecio

After Skilmarilion;

Severac/Severac

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*

Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 4
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 4
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 30
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 35
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 13
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 16
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 30
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Sibelius: The Bard - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 29
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 34


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After aecio

Shostakovich / Xenakis

Nominated:
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 2 - ComposerOfAvantGarde

Seconded:

Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 4
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 4
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 30
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 35
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 16
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 13
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 16
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 30
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Sibelius: The Bard - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 29
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 35


----------



## pjang23

After COAG:

Mozart Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 2 - ComposerOfAvantGarde

Seconded:

Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 4
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 4
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 30
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 35
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 17
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 15
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 16
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 30
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Sibelius: The Bard - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 29
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 35


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Poulenc / Debussy

Nominated:
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 1 - Trout
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 2 - Trout
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 2 - ComposerOfAvantGarde

Seconded:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 4
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 4
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 30
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 35
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 17
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 15
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 16
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 30
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Sibelius: The Bard - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 29
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 35


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Poulenc/Debussy

Nominated:
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 2 - ComposerOfAvantGarde

Seconded:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 4
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 4
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 2
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 30
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 35
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 17
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 15
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 16
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 30
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Sibelius: The Bard - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 29
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 35


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Mozart / Berwald

Nominated:
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 2 - ComposerOfAvantGarde

Seconded:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 4
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 2
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 30
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 35
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 17
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 17
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 16
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 30
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Sibelius: The Bard - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 29
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 35


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After mmsbls
Britten / Schubert
Nominated:
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 2 - ComposerOfAvantGarde

Seconded:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 6
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 2
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 30
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 35
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 17
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 17
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 30
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Sibelius: The Bard - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 29
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 35


----------



## MagneticGhost

After moonlight

Lutoslawski / Shosty

Seconded:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 6
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 2
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 30
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 37
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 17
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 17
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 30
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 3
Sibelius: The Bard - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 29
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 35


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After MagneticGhost

Xenakis / Shostakovich

Seconded:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 6
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 2
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 30
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 37
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 17
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 17
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 30
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 4
Sibelius: The Bard - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 29
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 37

One more vote for Xenakis and then Eonta will be on the list


----------



## Mika

After COAG

Tan Goebbels

Seconded:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 6
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 2
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 37
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 17
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 17
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 30
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 4
Sibelius: The Bard - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 37


----------



## ptr

*after Mika*

Shostakovich / Xenakis

*Seconded*:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 6
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 2
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 37
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 17
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 17
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 30
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 6
Sibelius: The Bard - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 38


----------



## MagneticGhost

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> After MagneticGhost
> 
> Xenakis / Shostakovich
> 
> Seconded:
> Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
> Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 6
> Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
> Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 2
> Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 30
> Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
> Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
> Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 37
> Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 17
> Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 17
> Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
> Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
> Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 4
> Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 11
> Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
> Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
> Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 30
> Severac: En Languedoc - 25
> Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 4
> Sibelius: The Bard - 9
> Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 30
> Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
> Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 29
> Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 4
> Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
> Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
> Xenakis: Eonta - 37
> 
> One more vote for Xenakis and then Eonta will be on the list


Oh no it won't - you are ignoring the Lutoslawksi


----------



## MagneticGhost

Sorry Xenakis fans - it still needs another 6 points.
Latest Board


Seconded:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 6
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 2
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 37
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 17
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 17
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 30
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 6
Sibelius: The Bard - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 38


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MagneticGhost said:


> Oh no it won't - you are ignoring the Lutoslawksi


There are too many seconded pieces! That's the problem!


----------



## MagneticGhost

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> There are too many seconded pieces! That's the problem!


We had boards of over 40 works last year. Very messy. I find 27 quite manageable after that


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MagneticGhost said:


> We had boards of over 40 works last year. Very messy. I find 27 quite manageable after that


Should there be a rule as to a certain maximum perhaps?


----------



## Skilmarilion

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Is there a mistake or have we seriously forgotten Shostakovich's incredibly popular 9th symphony?


For some reason I had always assumed that any works that I really enjoy and would like to vote for had long gone in this thread. I've been pleasantly surprised by finding a good number of works of the above description, and not at all obscure, that have not been nominated yet!

This begs the question, is there a limit to how many works can be on the board at any one time, and how often are we allowed to nominate a new work?


----------



## Skilmarilion

After ptr

Mendelssohn / Tchaikovsky

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*

Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 6
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 2
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 37
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 19
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 17
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 30
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 6
Sibelius: The Bard - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 38


----------



## ptr

Skilmarilion said:


> This begs the question, is there a limit to how many works can be on the board at any one time, and how often are we allowed to nominate a new work?


I don't think there's any agreement on a limit other then it should be manageable, ie. not a higher number of works then You're able listen to all new ones over a relatively short time. I think around 30 is fine.

I've suggested that You should not have more then 2-3 active seconded works, but then, the more active You are in voting, the more active You can be in the game of nominating, this said, if You have a bunch of missing works to nominate don't hesitate, most of us are up for including as many interesting suggestions as possible!

/ptr


----------



## MagneticGhost

I agree with ptr. ^^^
On the whole I think people should limit their nominations to 2-3. You don't want to impose a limit on the board as it will exclude newcomers who arrive at the wrong moment. Maybe lead to people taking over the board. 

One idea I've had is the possibility of changing the voting time to 8 hours from 9.
This would enable a third vote in a 24 hour day and speed up the enshrine process - thus possibly keeping the board ticking over and making us manics happy


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I certainly agree about the 8 hour rule


----------



## ptr

MagneticGhost said:


> On the whole I think people should limit their nominations to 2-3. You don't want to impose a limit on the board as it will exclude newcomers who arrive at the wrong moment. Maybe lead to people taking over the board


Yea, we've had a few insurgents of single composer interest that has tried to super nominate its name, but they often loose interest when the rest of the regular voters don't agree and second quite fast enough. Enthusiasm is fine to a point, but being Swedish, I always see the merit of acting with "some" personal restraint when suggesting new things to a community!



> One idea I've had is the possibility of changing the voting time to 8 hours from 9.
> This would enable a third vote in a 24 hour day and speed up the enshrine process - thus possibly keeping the board ticking over and making us manics happy


And I've been thinking bout' the direct opposite, ie. slowing down the procedure to only one vote per 24h so as the enshrinement pace...  But I've not been able to make up my mind if it would be better so I've not suggested anything..

/ptr


----------



## Aecio

Mendelssohn / Britten

Nominated:

Seconded:

Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 7
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 2
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 37
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 21
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 17
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 30
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 6
Sibelius: The Bard - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 38


----------



## MagneticGhost

ptr said:


> And I've been thinking bout' the direct opposite, ie. slowing down the procedure to only one vote per 24h so as the enshrinement pace...  But I've not been able to make up my mind if it would be better so I've not suggested anything..
> 
> /ptr


Positively glacial.


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Reger / Rautavaara

Nominated:
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 7
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 2
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 37
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 21
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 17
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 30
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 6
Sibelius: The Bard - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 38

Surprised that the resident "OrgaNut" allowed Reger's organ output to remain absent.


----------



## ptr

arcaneholocaust said:


> Surprised that the resident "OrgaNut" allowed Reger's organ output to remain absent.


Yea but, Yea but, Yea but, I've never really warmed that much to Reger's music in general and there being so many (organ)composer's that I rate more highly... So when we're up on the 4-5000 range, I might sneak in a few Regerites... 

/ptr


----------



## PaulieGatto

after ptr:

Xenakis / Britten

Nominated:
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 8
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 2
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 37
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 21
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 17
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 12
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 30
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 6
Sibelius: The Bard - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 40

Some of the works end up being dead on the board...should there be some way to account for those? I like to keep myself at the 3 limit, but if I end up nominating a work that doesn't get further votes, then it's a bit odd (and I realize I've been voting on the Pfitzner work, which I would not do if I didn't strongly believe this opera should be in the top 2000. Even Bruno Walter himself in his last letter noted "Despite all the dark experiences of today I am still confident that Palestrina will remain. The work has all the elements of immortality" so I've been pushing it hard.


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Xenakis / Nilsson

Nominated:
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 8
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 2
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 37
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 21
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 17
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 30
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 6
Sibelius: The Bard - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 42


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Mozart / Stenhammar

Nominated:
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 8
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 2
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 37
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 21
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 19
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 30
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 6
Sibelius: The Bard - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 42


----------



## Blancrocher

After mmsbls:

Debussy / Shostakovich

Nominated:
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 8
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 4
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 37
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 21
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 19
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 30
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 7
Sibelius: The Bard - 9
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 42


----------



## Trout

After Blancrocher:

Poulenc / Sibelius

Nominated:
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 8
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 4
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 37
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 21
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 19
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 30
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 7
Sibelius: The Bard - 10
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 42



PaulieGatto said:


> Some of the works end up being dead on the board...should there be some way to account for those?


Possibly, but if we created a rule that removed works that removed those "dead" works, I think we would be more vigilant in making sure they received votes at regular intervals. And as the seconder of the Pfitzner work, I'm sorry I could not vote for it more; I simply have not had the time to listen to the full piece.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Shostakovich / Reger (sec)
Nominated:

Seconded:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 8
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 4
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 37
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 21
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 19
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 30
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 9
Sibelius: The Bard - 10
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 42Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3


----------



## Trout

Just tidying a bit:

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 8
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 4
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 37
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 21
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 19
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 30
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 9
Sibelius: The Bard - 10
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 42


----------



## ptr

after Trout winter cleaning:

Xenakis / Goebbels

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 8
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 4
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 32
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 37
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 21
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 19
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 30
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 9
Sibelius: The Bard - 10
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23
Xenakis: Eonta - 44


----------



## MagneticGhost

I make that an enshrinement for Xenakis now


----------



## Trout

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 8
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 4
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 32
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 37
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 21
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 19
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 30
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 9
Sibelius: The Bard - 10
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23


----------



## Mika

after Trout

Britten Sibelius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 10
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 4
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 32
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 37
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 21
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 19
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 30
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 9
Sibelius: The Bard - 11
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23


----------



## Guest

ptr said:


> Yea but, Yea but, Yea but, I've never really warmed that much to Reger's music in general and there being so many (organ)composer's that I rate more highly... So when we're up on the 4-5000 range, I might sneak in a few Regerites...
> 
> /ptr


Yeah, I won't pretend to know a tenth of the organ music that you know  I just really enjoy Reger's style on a few works. Seems like an organ equivalent of Liszt piano works. Yes, I know Liszt composed many works for organ...but Reger just "shreds"


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

after Mika

Shostakovich / Sibelius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 10
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 4
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 32
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 37
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 21
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 19
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 30
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 11
Sibelius: The Bard - 12
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23


----------



## PaulieGatto

after ComposerOfAvantGarde

Barraqué: Séquence / Lutoslawski

Nominated:
Barraqué: Séquence - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 10
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 4
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 32
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 38
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 21
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 19
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 30
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 11
Sibelius: The Bard - 12
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Nilsson / Lutoslawski

Nominated:
Barraqué: Séquence - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 10
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 4
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 32
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
*Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables - 39*
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 21
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 19
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 30
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 11
Sibelius: The Bard - 12
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23


----------



## pjang23

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables

After MG:

Mozart SeveracA

Nominated:
Barraqué: Séquence - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 10
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 4
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 32
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 21
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 21
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 11
Sibelius: The Bard - 12
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After pjang23
Britten / Tchaikovsky
Nominated:
Barraqué: Séquence - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 12
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 4
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 32
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 21
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 21
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 11
Sibelius: The Bard - 12
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23


----------



## science

after Moonlight: 

Mozart / Debussy 

Nominated:
Barraqué: Séquence - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 12
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 5
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 32
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 21
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 23
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 11
Sibelius: The Bard - 12
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23


----------



## Trout

After science:

Poulenc / Britten

Nominated:
Barraqué: Séquence - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 13
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 5
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 32
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 31
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 21
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 23
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 8
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 11
Sibelius: The Bard - 12
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Goebbels Kvech

Nominated:
Barraqué: Séquence - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 13
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 5
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 34
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 21
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 23
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 8
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 11
Sibelius: The Bard - 12
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Barraqué / Shostakovich

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: Séquence - 4
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 13
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 5
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 34
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 21
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 23
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 8
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 12
Sibelius: The Bard - 12
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23


----------



## ptr

arcaneholocaust said:


> Yeah, I won't pretend to know a tenth of the organ music that you know  I just really enjoy Reger's style on a few works. Seems like an organ equivalent of Liszt piano works. Yes, I know Liszt composed many works for organ...but Reger just "shreds"


Knowing things about stuff is a helpful tool when I judge, but it rarely governs what I like or think is good. Isn't that just why music is so wonderful, what shreds for You might not rate very highly for me and vice versa! Reger for me is a very good craftsman, but I rarely find his music very inspired.. For me the example Liszt is more inventive and thussly slightly more interesting, but to be honest I lump both in to the romantic Germanic Organ tradition, and for some unfathomable reason I've always been more interested in the French and English repertoire of the period (probably due to poor role models when my interest was formed...  )..

/ptr


----------



## Orpheus

After ptr

Shostakovich/Britten

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 4
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 14
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 5
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 34
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 21
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 23
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 8
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 14
Sibelius: The Bard - 12
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 23


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Default
After Orpheus

Villa-Lobos / Sibelius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 4
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 14
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 5
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 34
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 21
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 23
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 8
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 14
Sibelius: The Bard - 13
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## Skilmarilion

After CoAG

Sibelius / Shostakovich

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*

Barraqué: Séquence - 4
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 14
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 21
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 5
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 34
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 21
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 23
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 8
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 15
Sibelius: The Bard - 15
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## uaxuctum

After Skilmarilion

Coates / Barraqué

*Nominated:*

Satie: Parade - 1
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 2

*Seconded:*

Barraqué: Séquence - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 14
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 23
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 5
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 34
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 21
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 23
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 8
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 15
Sibelius: The Bard - 15
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

Welcome to uaxutum

Goebells / Coates

*Nominated:*

Satie: Parade - 1
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 2

*Seconded:*

Barraqué: Séquence - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 14
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 24
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 5
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 36
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 21
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 23
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 8
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 15
Sibelius: The Bard - 15
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

Welcome uaxutum - lovely to have new members. Just to point out though - your nominations count as votes - so you can either vote Coates / Barraque or Scelsi / Satie ( or combination) but not both. 
Hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## ptr

uaxuctum said:


> Coates / Barraqué
> 
> *Nominated:*
> 
> Satie: Parade - 1
> Scelsi: Hurqualia - 2


Just one note uax', normally You have to choose either to vote for something on the list or nominate with Your votes, but as this is Your introduction to the list we'll let this slip! 

Welcome to this endless game!  (The Ghost beat me to it... :clap: )

/ptr


----------



## uaxuctum

MagneticGhost said:


> Welcome uaxutum - lovely to have new members. Just to point out though - your nominations count as votes - so you can either vote Coates / Barraque or Scelsi / Satie ( or combination) but not both.
> Hope you enjoy your stay


Oh, well, I wasn't sure about the mechanics. Then I vote for my nominations, so this is the current corrected board:

*Nominated:*

Satie: Parade - 1
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 2

*Seconded:*

Barraqué: Séquence - 4
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 14
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 22
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 5
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 36
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 21
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 23
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 8
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 17
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 15
Sibelius: The Bard - 15
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Uaxuctum

Schubert/Shostakovich

*Nominated:*

Satie: Parade - 1
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 2

*Seconded:*

Barraqué: Séquence - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 14
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 23
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 5
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 34
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 21
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 23
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 8
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 16
Sibelius: The Bard - 15
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Mozart Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Satie: Parade - 1
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 2

Seconded:

Barraqué: Séquence - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 14
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 23
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 5
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 34
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 22
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 25
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 8
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 16
Sibelius: The Bard - 15
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

Just a little fix

Nominated:

Satie: Parade - 1
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 2

Seconded:

Barraqué: Séquence - 4
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 14
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 22
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 5
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 36
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 22
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 25
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 8
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 16
Sibelius: The Bard - 15
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

after the fix:

Goebbels / Debussy

Nominated:
Satie: Parade - 1
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 2

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 4
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 14
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 22
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 6
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 38
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 22
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 25
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 8
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 16
Sibelius: The Bard - 15
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## Blancrocher

After PaulieGatto:

Shostakovich / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Satie: Parade - 1
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 2

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 4
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 14
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 22
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 6
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 38
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 22
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 25
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 8
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 27
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 18
Sibelius: The Bard - 15
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## Trout

After Blancrocher:

Debussy / Scarlatti

Nominated:
Satie: Parade - 1 - uaxuctum
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 4
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 14
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 22
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 8
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 38
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 22
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 25
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 8
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 28
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 18
Sibelius: The Bard - 15
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 31
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Sibelius Tan

Nominated:
Satie: Parade - 1 - uaxuctum
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 4
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 5
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 14
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 22
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 8
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 38
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 22
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 25
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 8
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 28
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 18
Sibelius: The Bard - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 32
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Berwald / Stenhammar

Nominated:
Satie: Parade - 1 - uaxuctum
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 4
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 7
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 14
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 22
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 8
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 38
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 22
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 25
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 8
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 28
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 18
Sibelius: The Bard - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 32
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After mmsbls
Britten / Shostakovich
Nominated:
Satie: Parade - 1 - uaxuctum
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 4
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 7
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 16
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 22
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 8
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 38
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 22
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 25
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 8
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 28
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 19
Sibelius: The Bard - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 32
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## Guest

I have quite a bit of Scelsi, but I need to expand my standards...I seem to be stagnating within 3 or 4 of my favorite discs...I'll get back to your nomination (and it'll be seconded by then anyway, I'm sure...)

After MS

Berwald/Poulenc

Nominated:
Satie: Parade - 1 - uaxuctum
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 4
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 16
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 22
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 8
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 38
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 22
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 25
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 9
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 28
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 19
Sibelius: The Bard - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 32
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After arcaneholocaust

Nilsson / Goebells

Nominated:
Satie: Parade - 1 - uaxuctum
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 4
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 16
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 22
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 8
*Goebbels: Surrogate Cities - 39*
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 22
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 25
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 9
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 28
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 19
Sibelius: The Bard - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 32
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities

Nominated:
Satie: Parade - 1 - uaxuctum
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 4
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 16
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 22
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 8
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 22
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 25
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 9
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 28
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 19
Sibelius: The Bard - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 32
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## ptr

after Ghost

Stenhammar / Satie (sec)

*Nominated*:
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 4
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 16
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 22
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 8
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 22
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 25
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 9
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Satie: Parade - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 28
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 19
Sibelius: The Bard - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 34
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 32
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr:

Coates (1)

*Nominated:*

Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 2 - uaxuctum
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded:*

Barraqué: Séquence - 4
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 16
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 23
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 8
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 22
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 25
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 9
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Satie: Parade - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 28
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 19
Sibelius: The Bard - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 34
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 32
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After uaxuctum
Britten / Debussy
Nominated:

Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 2 - uaxuctum
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Barraqué: Séquence - 4
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 18
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 23
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 9
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 22
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 25
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 9
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 12
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Satie: Parade - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 28
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 19
Sibelius: The Bard - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 34
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 32
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## Guest

After MS

Rautavaara/Stenhammar

Nominated:
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 2 - uaxuctum
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Barraqué: Séquence - 4
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 18
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 23
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 9
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 22
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 25
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 9
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Satie: Parade - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 28
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 19
Sibelius: The Bard - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 35
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 32
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Stenhammar SeveracE

Nominated:
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 2 - uaxuctum
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 4
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 18
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 23
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 9
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 22
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 25
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 9
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Satie: Parade - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 28
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 19
Sibelius: The Bard - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 37
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 32
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## Mika

After pjang23

Britten Stenhammar

Nominated:
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 2 - uaxuctum
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 4
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 20
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 23
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 9
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 22
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 25
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 9
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Satie: Parade - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 28
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 19
Sibelius: The Bard - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 38
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 32
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Poulenc / Britten

Nominated:
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 2 - uaxuctum
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 4
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 21
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 23
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 9
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 22
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 25
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 11
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 3
Satie: Parade - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 28
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 19
Sibelius: The Bard - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 38
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 32
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Coates / Reger

Nominated:
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 2 - uaxuctum
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 4
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 21
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 25
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 9
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 22
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 25
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 11
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 4
Satie: Parade - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 28
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 19
Sibelius: The Bard - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 38
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 32
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Nilsson / Mozart

Nominated:
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 2 - uaxuctum
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 4
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 21
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 25
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 9
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 22
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 26
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 11
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 4
Satie: Parade - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 28
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 19
Sibelius: The Bard - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 38
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 32
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After PaulieGatto

Scelsi / Satie

Nominated:
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 4
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 21
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 25
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 9
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 22
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 26
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 11
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 4
Satie: Parade - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 28
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 19
Sibelius: The Bard - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09) - 38
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 32
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## ptr

After CoAG

Nono (sec) / Nilsson

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: Séquence - 4
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 21
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 25
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 9
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 22
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 26
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 11
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 4
Satie: Parade - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 28
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 19
Sibelius: The Bard - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 38
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 32
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Debussy/Shosta

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: Séquence - 4
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 21
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 25
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 22
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 26
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 11
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 4
Satie: Parade - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 28
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 20
Sibelius: The Bard - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 38
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 32
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## Skilmarilion

After Aecio

Tchaikovsky / Shostakovich

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*

Barraqué: Séquence - 4
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 21
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 25
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 22
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 26
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 11
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 4
Satie: Parade - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 28
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 21
Sibelius: The Bard - 17
Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 38
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 32
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## pjang23

After Skilmarilion

Mozart Stenhammar

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 4
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 21
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 25
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 22
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 28
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 11
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 4
Satie: Parade - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 28
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 21
Sibelius: The Bard - 17
*Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904-09) - 39*
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 32
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## pjang23

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25 (1904–09)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 4
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 21
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 25
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 22
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 28
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 11
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 4
Satie: Parade - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 28
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 21
Sibelius: The Bard - 17
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 32
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Coates / Shosty

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 4
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 21
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 27
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 22
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 28
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 11
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 4
Satie: Parade - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 28
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 22
Sibelius: The Bard - 17
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 32
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Poulenc / Sibelius 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 4
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 21
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 27
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 22
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 28
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 4
Satie: Parade - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 28
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 22
Sibelius: The Bard - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 32
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Britten / Shostakovich
Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 4
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 23
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 27
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 22
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 28
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 4
Satie: Parade - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 28
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 23
Sibelius: The Bard - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 32
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## ptr

After MS

Nilsson / Barraqué

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: Séquence - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 23
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 27
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 22
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 28
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 22
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 4
Satie: Parade - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 28
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 31
Severac: En Languedoc - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 23
Sibelius: The Bard - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 32
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Mendelssohn SeveracA

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 23
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 27
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 24
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 28
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 22
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 4
Satie: Parade - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 28
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 32
Severac: En Languedoc - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 23
Sibelius: The Bard - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 7
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 32
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Coates / Tailleferre 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 23
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 29
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 24
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 28
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 22
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 4
Satie: Parade - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 28
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 32
Severac: En Languedoc - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 23
Sibelius: The Bard - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 32
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Tan / Debussy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 23
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 29
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 12
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 24
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 28
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 22
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 4
Satie: Parade - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 28
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 32
Severac: En Languedoc - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 23
Sibelius: The Bard - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 34
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PaulieGatto
Britten / Shostakovich
Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 25
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 29
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 12
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 24
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 28
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 22
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 4
Satie: Parade - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 28
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 32
Severac: En Languedoc - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 24
Sibelius: The Bard - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 34
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## Trout

After MoonlightSonata:

Poulenc / Scarlatti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 25
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 29
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 12
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 24
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 28
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 22
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 4
Satie: Parade - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 32
Severac: En Languedoc - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 24
Sibelius: The Bard - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 34
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Trout

Tan / Satie

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 25
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 29
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 12
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 24
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 28
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 22
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 4
Satie: Parade - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 32
Severac: En Languedoc - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 24
Sibelius: The Bard - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 36
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## ptr

After CoAG

Poulenc / Coates

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: Séquence - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 25
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 30
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 12
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 24
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 28
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 22
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 4
Satie: Parade - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 32
Severac: En Languedoc - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 24
Sibelius: The Bard - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 36
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Tan Sibelius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 25
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 30
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 12
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 24
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 28
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 22
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 4
Satie: Parade - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 32
Severac: En Languedoc - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 24
Sibelius: The Bard - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 38
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 17
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## Orpheus

After Mika

Sibelius/Turina

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 25
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 30
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 12
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 24
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 28
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 22
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 4
Satie: Parade - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 32
Severac: En Languedoc - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 24
Sibelius: The Bard - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 38
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Orpheus

Debussy/Shostakovich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 25
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 30
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 14
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 24
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 28
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 22
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 4
Satie: Parade - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 32
Severac: En Languedoc - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 25
Sibelius: The Bard - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 38
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 25


----------



## Skilmarilion

After Aecio

Mendelssohn / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barraqué: Séquence - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 25
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 30
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 14
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 26
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 28
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 22
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 4
Satie: Parade - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 32
Severac: En Languedoc - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 25
Sibelius: The Bard - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 38
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 26


----------



## pjang23

After Skilmarilion

Mozart SeveracE

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 25
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 30
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 14
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 26
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 30
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 22
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 4
Satie: Parade - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 32
Severac: En Languedoc - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 25
Sibelius: The Bard - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 38
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 26


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Debussy / Britten

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 26
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 30
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 26
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 30
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 22
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 4
Satie: Parade - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 32
Severac: En Languedoc - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 25
Sibelius: The Bard - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 8
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 38
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Nono / Tan

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 26
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 30
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
*Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32*
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 26
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 30
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 22
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 4
Satie: Parade - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
*Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 32*
Severac: En Languedoc - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 25
Sibelius: The Bard - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 8
*Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 39*
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: Séquence - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 26
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 30
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 26
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 30
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 22
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 4
Satie: Parade - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 32
Severac: En Languedoc - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 25
Sibelius: The Bard - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 8
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 26


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PaulieGatto
Britten / Shostakovich
Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 28
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 30
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 26
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 30
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 22
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 4
Satie: Parade - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 32
Severac: En Languedoc - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 26
Sibelius: The Bard - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 8
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After moonlight

Coates / Reger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 28
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 32
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 26
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 30
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 22
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 5
Satie: Parade - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 32
Severac: En Languedoc - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 26
Sibelius: The Bard - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 8
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 26


----------



## Mika

After MG

Britten Sibelius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 30
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 32
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 26
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 30
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 22
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 5
Satie: Parade - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 32
Severac: En Languedoc - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 26
Sibelius: The Bard - 22
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 8
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 26


----------



## ptr

after Mika

Satie / Barraqué

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 9
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 30
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 32
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 26
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 30
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 22
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 5
Satie: Parade - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 32
Severac: En Languedoc - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 26
Sibelius: The Bard - 22
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 8
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Berwald / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 30
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 32
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 26
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 31
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 22
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 5
Satie: Parade - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 32
Severac: En Languedoc - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 26
Sibelius: The Bard - 22
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 8
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 26


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Severac/Severac

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 30
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 32
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 26
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 31
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 22
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 14
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 5
Satie: Parade - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 33
Severac: En Languedoc - 29
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 26
Sibelius: The Bard - 22
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 8
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 26


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After aecio

Coates / Rautavaara

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 30
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 34
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 26
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 31
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 22
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 5
Satie: Parade - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 33
Severac: En Languedoc - 29
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 26
Sibelius: The Bard - 22
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 8
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 26


----------



## pjang23

Link for Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne in case people missed it: https://app.box.com/s/jnza1kngwskd60zn0oi4

After COAG:

SeveracA SeveracE

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 30
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 34
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 26
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 31
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 22
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 5
Satie: Parade - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 35
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 26
Sibelius: The Bard - 22
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 8
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 26


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Poulenc / Severac A

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 30
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 34
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 26
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 31
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 22
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 5
Satie: Parade - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 36
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 26
Sibelius: The Bard - 22
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 8
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Severac / Shostakovich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 30
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 34
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 26
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 31
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 22
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 5
Satie: Parade - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 38
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 27
Sibelius: The Bard - 22
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 8
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 26


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Sibelius Coates

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 30
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 35
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 26
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 31
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 22
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 5
Satie: Parade - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 38
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 27
Sibelius: The Bard - 24
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 8
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Nilsson / Satie

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 30
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 35
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 26
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 31
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 24
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 5
Satie: Parade - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 38
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 27
Sibelius: The Bard - 24
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 8
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 26


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Britten / Shostakovich
Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 32
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 35
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 26
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 31
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 24
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 5
Satie: Parade - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 38
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 28
Sibelius: The Bard - 24
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 8
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 26


----------



## ptr

After MS

Nilsson / Coates

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 32
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 36
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 26
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 31
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 26
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 5
Satie: Parade - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 38
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 28
Sibelius: The Bard - 24
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 8
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 26


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After ptr

Coates / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 32
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 38
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 26
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 31
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 26
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 5
Satie: Parade - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 38
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 28
Sibelius: The Bard - 24
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 8
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## Orpheus

After COAG

Shosty/Scarlatti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 32
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 38
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 26
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 31
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 26
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 5
Satie: Parade - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 38
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 30
Sibelius: The Bard - 24
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 8
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## Aecio

After Orpheus

Severac A/Tailleferre

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 32
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 38
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 26
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 31
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 26
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 5
Satie: Parade - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 19
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 40
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 30
Sibelius: The Bard - 24
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## Skilmarilion

After Aecio

Prokofiev/ Schubert

*Nominated:*

Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded:*

Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 32
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 38
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 26
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 31
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 26
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 5
Satie: Parade - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 40
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 30
Sibelius: The Bard - 24
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## pjang23

After Skilmarilion:

SeveracA Mozart

Nominated:
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 32
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 38
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 26
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 32
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 26
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 5
Satie: Parade - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 42
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 30
Sibelius: The Bard - 24
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Prokofiev / Severac A

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 32
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 38
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 26
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 32
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 26
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 19
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 5
Satie: Parade - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 43
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 30
Sibelius: The Bard - 24
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Nono / Scelsi

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 32
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 38
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 26
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 32
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 26
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 19
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 5
Satie: Parade - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 5
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 43
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 30
Sibelius: The Bard - 24
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

SeveracA / Scelsi

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 32
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 38
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 26
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 32
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 26
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 19
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 5
Satie: Parade - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
*Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne - 45*
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 30
Sibelius: The Bard - 24
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## pjang23

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 32
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 38
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 26
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 32
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 26
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 19
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 5
Satie: Parade - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 30
Sibelius: The Bard - 24
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After pjang23
Britten / Shostakovich
Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 34
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 38
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 26
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 32
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 26
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 19
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 5
Satie: Parade - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 31
Sibelius: The Bard - 24
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## Mika

After MS
Sibelius Shostakovich
Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 34
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 38
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 26
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 32
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 26
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 19
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 5
Satie: Parade - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 32
Sibelius: The Bard - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Mozart / Prokofiev 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 34
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 38
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 26
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 34
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 26
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 19
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 5
Satie: Parade - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 32
Sibelius: The Bard - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## ptr

After Blancrocher

Nono / Coates

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 34
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 39
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 26
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 34
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 26
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 19
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 5
Satie: Parade - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 32
Sibelius: The Bard - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After ptr

Dvorak / Mozart

Nominated:
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 2 - ComposerOfAvantGarde
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 1 - ComposerOfAvantGarde

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 34
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 39
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 16
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 26
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 34
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 26
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 19
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 5
Satie: Parade - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 32
Sibelius: The Bard - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## Guest

After coag

Mozart/Dvorak

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 34
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 39
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 16
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 3
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 3
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 34
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 26
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 19
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 5
Satie: Parade - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 32
Sibelius: The Bard - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Mendelssohn Debussy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 34
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 39
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 17
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 3
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 28
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 3
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 34
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 26
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 19
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 5
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 5
Satie: Parade - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 32
Sibelius: The Bard - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## Trout

After pjang23: 

Debussy / Prokofiev 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 34
Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 39
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 19
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 3
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 28
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 3
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 34
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 26
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 19
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 5
Satie: Parade - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 32
Sibelius: The Bard - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Coates / Reger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 34
*Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 41*
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 19
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 3
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 28
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 3
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 34
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 26
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 19
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Satie: Parade - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 32
Sibelius: The Bard - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Britten / Shostakovich
Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 36
*Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ) - 41* (Sorry, not quite sure what happens here)
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 19
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 3
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 28
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 3
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 34
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 26
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 19
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Satie: Parade - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 33
Sibelius: The Bard - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## Trout

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 36
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 19
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 3
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 28
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 3
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 34
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 26
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 19
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Satie: Parade - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 33
Sibelius: The Bard - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout:

Britten / Satie

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 38
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 19
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 3
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 32
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 28
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 3
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 34
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 26
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 19
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Satie: Parade - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 33
Sibelius: The Bard - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## Mika

after PG:

Sibelius Kvech

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 38
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 19
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 3
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 33
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 28
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 3
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 34
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 26
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 19
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Satie: Parade - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 33
Sibelius: The Bard - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Satie / Nilsson

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 38
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 19
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 3
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 33
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 28
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 3
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 34
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 27
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 19
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Satie: Parade - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 33
Sibelius: The Bard - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

after ptr

Shostakovich / Dvorak

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 38
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 19
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 33
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 28
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 3
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 34
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 27
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 19
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Satie: Parade - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 35
Sibelius: The Bard - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## Skilmarilion

After CoAG

Sibelius / Prokofiev

*Nominated:

Seconded:*

Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 38
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 19
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 33
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 28
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 3
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 34
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 27
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 19
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 7
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Satie: Parade - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 35
Sibelius: The Bard - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After 'Marillion

Britten / Nilsson

*Nominated:

Seconded:*

Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 40
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 19
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 33
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 28
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 3
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 34
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 28
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 19
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 7
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Satie: Parade - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 35
Sibelius: The Bard - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 18
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Turina/Britten

*Nominated:

Seconded:*

Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 41
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 19
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 33
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 28
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 3
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 34
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 28
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 19
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 7
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Satie: Parade - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 35
Sibelius: The Bard - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Mozart Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 41
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 19
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 33
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 3
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 36
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 28
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 19
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 7
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Satie: Parade - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 35
Sibelius: The Bard - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Britten / Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
*Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, for string orchestra - 43*
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 19
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 33
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 3
*Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 36*
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 28
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 20
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 7
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Satie: Parade - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 35
Sibelius: The Bard - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## Trout

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 19
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 33
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 3
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 36
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 28
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 20
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 7
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 15
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Satie: Parade - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 35
Sibelius: The Bard - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Rautavaara Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 19
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 33
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 3
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 36
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 28
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 20
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 8
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 17
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Satie: Parade - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 35
Sibelius: The Bard - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Shostakovich / Prokofiev
Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 19
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 33
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 3
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 36
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 28
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 20
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 9
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 17
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Satie: Parade - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 37
Sibelius: The Bard - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## ptr

After MS

Shostakovich / Nilsson

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 19
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 33
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 3
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 36
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 29
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 20
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 9
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 17
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Satie: Parade - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 39
Sibelius: The Bard - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Nilsson / Shosty

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 19
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 33
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 3
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 36
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 31
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 20
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 9
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 17
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Satie: Parade - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 40
Sibelius: The Bard - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Debussy/Mendelssohn

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 21
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 33
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 30
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 3
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 36
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 29
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 20
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 9
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 17
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Satie: Parade - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 39
Sibelius: The Bard - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

Fixing of the Clash

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 21
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 33
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 30
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 3
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 36
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 31
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 20
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 9
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 17
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Satie: Parade - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 40
Sibelius: The Bard - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Aecio

Mozart P / Shostakovich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 11
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 21
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 33
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 30
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 5
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 36
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 31
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 20
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 9
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 17
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Satie: Parade - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 41
Sibelius: The Bard - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## mmsbls

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Berwald / Mozart P

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 13
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 21
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 33
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 30
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 6
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 36
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 31
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 20
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 9
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 17
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Satie: Parade - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 41
Sibelius: The Bard - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After mmsbls
Shostakovich / Satie
Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 13
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 21
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 33
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 30
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 6
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 36
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 31
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 20
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 9
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 17
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Satie: Parade - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
*Shostakovich: Symphony #9 - 43*
Sibelius: The Bard - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## Trout

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 13
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 21
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 33
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 30
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 6
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 36
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 31
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 20
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 9
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 17
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Satie: Parade - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Sibelius: The Bard - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Sibelius Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 13
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 21
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 33
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 30
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 6
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 36
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 31
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 20
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 10
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 17
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Satie: Parade - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Sibelius: The Bard - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Poulenc / Mozart SQ

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 13
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 21
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 33
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 30
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 6
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 37
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 31
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 22
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 10
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 17
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Satie: Parade - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Sibelius: The Bard - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Kvech / Nilsson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 13
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 21
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 35
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 30
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 6
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 37
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 32
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 22
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 10
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 17
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Satie: Parade - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Sibelius: The Bard - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## Blancrocher

After MagneticGhost

Salonen (nominated) / Mozart - Concerto

Nominated:

Salonen: Dichotomie, for solo piano - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 13
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 21
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 35
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 30
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 7
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 37
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 32
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 22
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 10
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 17
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Satie: Parade - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Sibelius: The Bard - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## ptr

after Blancrocher

Nilsson / Scelsi

*Nominated*:

Salonen: Dichotomie, for solo piano - 2 - Blancrocher

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 13
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 21
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 35
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 30
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 7
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 37
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 34
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 22
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 10
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 17
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Satie: Parade - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 7
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Sibelius: The Bard - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## Skilmarilion

After ptr

Mendelssohn / Scarlatti

*Nominated*:

Salonen: Dichotomie, for solo piano - 2 - Blancrocher

*Seconded*:

Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 13
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 21
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 35
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 7
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 37
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 34
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 22
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 10
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 17
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Satie: Parade - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 7
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Sibelius: The Bard - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## Mika

After skilmarilion

Mozart Sq / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:

Salonen: Dichotomie, for solo piano - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:

Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 13
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 21
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 35
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 7
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 39
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 34
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 22
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 10
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 17
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Satie: Parade - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 7
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 30
Sibelius: The Bard - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

MozartSQ Severac

Nominated:
Salonen: Dichotomie, for solo piano - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:

Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 13
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 21
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 35
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 7
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 41
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 34
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 22
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 10
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 17
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Satie: Parade - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 7
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 31
Sibelius: The Bard - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Salonen (seconded) / Nilsson

Nominated:


Seconded:

Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 13
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 21
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 35
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 7
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 41
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 35
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 22
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 10
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 17
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Salonen: Dichotomie, for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 7
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 31
Sibelius: The Bard - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Scelsi / Mozart SQ

Nominated:


Seconded:

Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 13
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 21
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 35
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 7
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" - 42
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 35
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 22
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 10
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 17
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Salonen: Dichotomie, for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 31
Sibelius: The Bard - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

That's a wrap for the MozSQ is it not?


----------



## ptr

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"

*After PG:*

Nilsson / Nono

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 13
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 21
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 35
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 7
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 37
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 22
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 10
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 17
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Salonen: Dichotomie, for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 31
Sibelius: The Bard - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27[/QUOTE]


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Severac/Debussy

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 13
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 22
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 35
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 7
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 37
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 22
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 10
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 17
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Salonen: Dichotomie, for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 33
Sibelius: The Bard - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Prokofiev / Debussy
Nominated:


Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 13
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 23
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 4
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 35
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 7
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 37
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 22
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 12
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 17
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Salonen: Dichotomie, for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 33
Sibelius: The Bard - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## Skilmarilion

After Moonlight

Tchaikovsky / Dvorak

*Nominated:

Seconded:*

Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 13
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 23
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 35
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 7
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 37
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 22
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 12
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 17
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Salonen: Dichotomie, for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 33
Sibelius: The Bard - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## Oscarf

After Skilmarilion

Prokofiev / Rautaavara

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 13
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 23
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 35
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 7
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 37
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 22
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 14
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 18
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Salonen: Dichotomie, for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 33
Sibelius: The Bard - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## mmsbls

Welcome to TalkClassical Oscarf.

After Oscarf

Berwald / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 15
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 23
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 35
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 8
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 37
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 22
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 14
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 18
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Salonen: Dichotomie, for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 33
Sibelius: The Bard - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## pjang23

Some more Canadian music:










After mmsbls:

Nominated:
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 2 - pjang23
Willan: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 15
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 23
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 35
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 8
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 37
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 22
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 14
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 18
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Salonen: Dichotomie, for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 33
Sibelius: The Bard - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 27


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After pjang23

Villa-Lobos / Debussy

Nominated:
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 2 - pjang23
Willan: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 15
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 24
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 35
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 8
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 37
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 22
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 14
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 18
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Salonen: Dichotomie, for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 33
Sibelius: The Bard - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 29


----------



## Mika

After COAG

Kvech Rautavaara

Nominated:
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 2 - pjang23
Willan: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 15
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 24
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 37
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 8
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 37
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 22
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 14
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 19
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 6
Salonen: Dichotomie, for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 33
Sibelius: The Bard - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 29


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Nilsson / Reger

Nominated:
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 2 - pjang23
Willan: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 15
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 24
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 37
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 8
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 39
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 22
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 14
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 19
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 7
Salonen: Dichotomie, for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 33
Sibelius: The Bard - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 29


----------



## ptr

After MG

Willan (sec) / Reger

*Nominated*:
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 15
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 24
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 37
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 8
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 39
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 22
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 14
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 19
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 8
Salonen: Dichotomie, for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 33
Sibelius: The Bard - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 29
Willan: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 3


----------



## Skilmarilion

After ptr

Mozart / Prokofiev

*Nominated:*

Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded:*

Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 15
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 24
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 37
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 10
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 39
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 22
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 19
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 8
Salonen: Dichotomie, for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 33
Sibelius: The Bard - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 29
Willan: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 3


----------



## Guest

After Skilmarillion

Reger/Rautavaara

Nominated:
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 15
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 24
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 37
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 10
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 39
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 22
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 20
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 10
Salonen: Dichotomie, for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 33
Sibelius: The Bard - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 29
Willan: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Berwald / Mozart

Nominated:
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 17
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 24
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 37
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 11
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 39
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 22
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 20
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 10
Salonen: Dichotomie, for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 33
Sibelius: The Bard - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 29
Willan: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Nilsson / Griffes

Nominated:
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 17
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 24
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 22
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 37
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 11
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 41
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 22
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 20
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 10
Salonen: Dichotomie, for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 33
Sibelius: The Bard - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 29
Willan: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Nilsson / Willan

Nominated:
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 17
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 24
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 22
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 37
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 11
Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 43
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 22
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 20
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 10
Salonen: Dichotomie, for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 33
Sibelius: The Bard - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 29
Willan: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 4


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Willan Nilsson

Nominated:
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 17
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 24
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 22
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 37
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 11
*Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ) - 44*
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 22
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 20
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 10
Salonen: Dichotomie, for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 33
Sibelius: The Bard - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 29
Willan: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 6


----------



## pjang23

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)

Nominated:
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 17
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 24
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 22
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 37
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 11
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 22
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 20
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 10
Salonen: Dichotomie, for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 33
Sibelius: The Bard - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 29
Willan: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 6


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Poulenc / Prokofiev

Nominated:
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 17
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 24
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 22
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 37
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 11
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 24
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 16
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 20
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 10
Salonen: Dichotomie, for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 33
Sibelius: The Bard - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 9
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 29
Willan: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 6


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Kvech/Taileferre

Nominated:
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 17
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 24
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 22
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 39
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 11
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 24
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 16
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 20
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 10
Salonen: Dichotomie, for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 33
Sibelius: The Bard - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 29
Willan: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Mendelssohn / Debussy
Nominated:
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 17
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 25
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 22
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 39
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 34
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 11
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 24
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 16
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 20
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 10
Salonen: Dichotomie, for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 33
Sibelius: The Bard - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 29
Willan: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 6


----------



## Mika

After MS

Adams, John Luther: Become Ocean / Sibelius

Nominated:
Adams, John Luther: Become Ocean - 2 - Mika
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto In D Major - 17
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 - 25
Dvorak: Symphony #5 in F, op 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 22
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 39
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 - 34
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K453 - 11
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano - 24
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat major - 16
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" - 20
Reger: Fantasy And Fugue On B-A-C-H, Op. 46 - 10
Salonen: Dichotomie, for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 9
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #3 in G minor, D.408 - 20
Severac: En Languedoc - 33
Sibelius: The Bard - 33
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 20
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 29
Willan: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 6


----------



## uaxuctum

After Mika:

Carrillo / Tüür

Nominated:

Adams, John Luther: _Become Ocean_ (2012-13) - 2 - Mika
*Carrillo, Julián: Preludio a Colón (1922) - 2 - uaxuctum*
Coulthard, Jean: _Piano Concerto_ (1963, rev. 1967) - 2 - pjang23
*Tüür, Erkki-Sven: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" (1994) - 1 - uaxuctum*

Seconded:

Barraqué, Jean: _Séquence_ (1950-55) - 6
Berwald, Franz: _Piano Concerto in D major_ (1855) - 17
Debussy, Claude: _L'isle joyeuse, L. 106_ (1904) - 25
Dvořák, Antonín: _Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76_ (1875) - 5
Griffes, Charles: _The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8_ (1917) - 22
Kvěch, Otomar: _Symphony in E♭ major_ (1982) - 39
Mendelssohn, Felix: _String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2_ (1837, rev. 1839) - 34
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: _Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453_ (1784) - 11
Nono, Luigi: _La fabbrica illuminata_ (1964) - 11
Pfitzner, Hans: _Palestrina, WoO17_ (1912-15) - 27
Poulenc, Francis: _Trio for Oboe, Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43_ (1926) - 24
Prokofiev, Sergei: _Piano Concerto No. 1 in D♭ major, Op. 10_ (1911-12) - 16
Rautavaara, Einojuhani: _Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana"_ (1992) - 20
Reger, Max: _Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H, Op. 46_ (1900) - 10
Salonen, Esa-Pekka: _Dichotomie_ (2000), for solo piano - 4
Satie, Erik: _Parade_ (1916-17) - 11
Scarlatti, Domenico: _Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120_ (18th cent.) - 31
Scelsi, Giacinto: _Hurqualia_ (1960) - 9
Schubert, Franz: _Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, Op. 137 No. 3, D. 408 _ (1816) - 20
Séverac, Déodat de: _En Languedoc_ (1903-04) - 33
Sibelius, Jean: _The Bard, Op. 64_ (1913) - 33
Tailleferre, Germaine: _Concertino for Harp and Orchestra_ (1927) - 10
Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich: _String Quartet No. 3 in E♭ minor_ (1876) - 12
Turina, Joaquín: _Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76_ (1933) - 20
Villa-Lobos, Heitor: _Guitar Concerto, W. 501_ (1951) - 29
Willan, Healey: _Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ_ (1916) - 6


----------



## ptr

After uaxuctum:

Nono / Willan

*Nominated*:
Adams, John Luther: _Become Ocean_ (2012-13) - 2 - Mika
*Carrillo, Julián: Preludio a Colón (1922) - 2 - uaxuctum*
Coulthard, Jean: _Piano Concerto_ (1963, rev. 1967) - 2 - pjang23
*Tüür, Erkki-Sven: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" (1994) - 1 - uaxuctum*

*Seconded*:
Barraqué, Jean: _Séquence_ (1950-55) - 6
Berwald, Franz: _Piano Concerto in D major_ (1855) - 17
Debussy, Claude: _L'isle joyeuse, L. 106_ (1904) - 25
Dvořák, Antonín: _Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76_ (1875) - 5
Griffes, Charles: _The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8_ (1917) - 22
Kvěch, Otomar: _Symphony in E♭ major_ (1982) - 39
Mendelssohn, Felix: _String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2_ (1837, rev. 1839) - 34
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: _Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453_ (1784) - 11
Nono, Luigi: _La fabbrica illuminata_ (1964) - 13
Pfitzner, Hans: _Palestrina, WoO17_ (1912-15) - 27
Poulenc, Francis: _Trio for Oboe, Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43_ (1926) - 24
Prokofiev, Sergei: _Piano Concerto No. 1 in D♭ major, Op. 10_ (1911-12) - 16
Rautavaara, Einojuhani: _Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana"_ (1992) - 20
Reger, Max: _Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H, Op. 46_ (1900) - 10
Salonen, Esa-Pekka: _Dichotomie_ (2000), for solo piano - 4
Satie, Erik: _Parade_ (1916-17) - 11
Scarlatti, Domenico: _Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120_ (18th cent.) - 31
Scelsi, Giacinto: _Hurqualia_ (1960) - 9
Schubert, Franz: _Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, Op. 137 No. 3, D. 408 _ (1816) - 20
Séverac, Déodat de: _En Languedoc_ (1903-04) - 33
Sibelius, Jean: _The Bard, Op. 64_ (1913) - 33
Tailleferre, Germaine: _Concertino for Harp and Orchestra_ (1927) - 10
Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich: _String Quartet No. 3 in E♭ minor_ (1876) - 12
Turina, Joaquín: _Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76_ (1933) - 20
Villa-Lobos, Heitor: _Guitar Concerto, W. 501_ (1951) - 29
Willan, Healey: _Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ_ (1916) - 7


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Tuur/Berwald

Nominated:
Adams, John Luther: Become Ocean (2012-13) - 2 - Mika
Carrillo, Julián: Preludio a Colón (1922) - 2 - uaxuctum
Coulthard, Jean: Piano Concerto (1963, rev. 1967) - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Barraqué, Jean: Séquence (1950-55) - 6
Berwald, Franz: Piano Concerto in D major (1855) - 18
Debussy, Claude: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 (1904) - 25
Dvořák, Antonín: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 (1875) - 5
Griffes, Charles: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 (1917) - 22
Kvěch, Otomar: Symphony in E♭ major (1982) - 39
Mendelssohn, Felix: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2 (1837, rev. 1839) - 34
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 (1784) - 11
Nono, Luigi: La fabbrica illuminata (1964) - 13
Pfitzner, Hans: Palestrina, WoO17 (1912-15) - 27
Poulenc, Francis: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 (1926) - 24
Prokofiev, Sergei: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D♭ major, Op. 10 (1911-12) - 16
Rautavaara, Einojuhani: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" (1992) - 20
Reger, Max: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H, Op. 46 (1900) - 10
Salonen, Esa-Pekka: Dichotomie (2000), for solo piano - 4
Satie, Erik: Parade (1916-17) - 11
Scarlatti, Domenico: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 (18th cent.) - 31
Scelsi, Giacinto: Hurqualia (1960) - 9
Schubert, Franz: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, Op. 137 No. 3, D. 408 (1816) - 20
Séverac, Déodat de: En Languedoc (1903-04) - 33
Sibelius, Jean: The Bard, Op. 64 (1913) - 33
Tailleferre, Germaine: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra (1927) - 10
Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich: String Quartet No. 3 in E♭ minor (1876) - 12
Turina, Joaquín: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 (1933) - 20
Tüür, Erkki-Sven: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" (1994) - 3
Villa-Lobos, Heitor: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 (1951) - 29
Willan, Healey: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ (1916) - 7[/U][/U][/I][/B]


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Poulenc / Adams

Nominated:
Carrillo, Julián: Preludio a Colón (1922) - 2 - uaxuctum
Coulthard, Jean: Piano Concerto (1963, rev. 1967) - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams, John Luther: Become Ocean (2012-13) - 3
Barraqué, Jean: Séquence (1950-55) - 6
Berwald, Franz: Piano Concerto in D major (1855) - 18
Debussy, Claude: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 (1904) - 25
Dvořák, Antonín: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 (1875) - 5
Griffes, Charles: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 (1917) - 22
Kvěch, Otomar: Symphony in E♭ major (1982) - 39
Mendelssohn, Felix: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2 (1837, rev. 1839) - 34
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 (1784) - 11
Nono, Luigi: La fabbrica illuminata (1964) - 13
Pfitzner, Hans: Palestrina, WoO17 (1912-15) - 27
Poulenc, Francis: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 (1926) - 26
Prokofiev, Sergei: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D♭ major, Op. 10 (1911-12) - 16
Rautavaara, Einojuhani: Symphony No. 6 “Vincentiana” (1992) - 20
Reger, Max: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H, Op. 46 (1900) - 10
Salonen, Esa-Pekka: Dichotomie (2000), for solo piano - 4
Satie, Erik: Parade (1916-17) - 11
Scarlatti, Domenico: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 (18th cent.) - 31
Scelsi, Giacinto: Hurqualia (1960) - 9
Schubert, Franz: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, Op. 137 No. 3, D. 408 (1816) - 20
Séverac, Déodat de: En Languedoc (1903-04) - 33
Sibelius, Jean: The Bard, Op. 64 (1913) - 33
Tailleferre, Germaine: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra (1927) - 10
Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich: String Quartet No. 3 in E♭ minor (1876) - 12
Turina, Joaquín: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 (1933) - 20
Tüür, Erkki-Sven: Requiem “in memoriam Peeter Lilje” (1994) - 3
Villa-Lobos, Heitor: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 (1951) - 29
Willan, Healey: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ (1916) - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Kvech / Rautavaara

Nominated:
Carrillo, Julián: Preludio a Colón (1922) - 2 - uaxuctum
Coulthard, Jean: Piano Concerto (1963, rev. 1967) - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams, John Luther: Become Ocean (2012-13) - 3
Barraqué, Jean: Séquence (1950-55) - 6
Berwald, Franz: Piano Concerto in D major (1855) - 18
Debussy, Claude: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 (1904) - 25
Dvořák, Antonín: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 (1875) - 5
Griffes, Charles: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 (1917) - 22
*Kvěch, Otomar: Symphony in E♭ major (1982) - 41*
*Mendelssohn, Felix: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2 (1837, rev. 1839) - 34*
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 (1784) - 11
Nono, Luigi: La fabbrica illuminata (1964) - 13
Pfitzner, Hans: Palestrina, WoO17 (1912-15) - 27
Poulenc, Francis: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 (1926) - 26
Prokofiev, Sergei: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D♭ major, Op. 10 (1911-12) - 16
Rautavaara, Einojuhani: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" (1992) - 21
Reger, Max: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H, Op. 46 (1900) - 10
Salonen, Esa-Pekka: Dichotomie (2000), for solo piano - 4
Satie, Erik: Parade (1916-17) - 11
Scarlatti, Domenico: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 (18th cent.) - 31
Scelsi, Giacinto: Hurqualia (1960) - 9
Schubert, Franz: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, Op. 137 No. 3, D. 408 (1816) - 20
Séverac, Déodat de: En Languedoc (1903-04) - 33
Sibelius, Jean: The Bard, Op. 64 (1913) - 33
Tailleferre, Germaine: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra (1927) - 10
Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich: String Quartet No. 3 in E♭ minor (1876) - 12
Turina, Joaquín: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 (1933) - 20
Tüür, Erkki-Sven: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" (1994) - 3
Villa-Lobos, Heitor: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 (1951) - 29
Willan, Healey: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ (1916) - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major

Nominated:
Carrillo, Julián: Preludio a Colón (1922) - *2 - uaxuctum*
Coulthard, Jean: Piano Concerto (1963, rev. 1967) - *2 - pjang23
*
Seconded:
Adams, John Luther: Become Ocean (2012-13) - *3*
Barraqué, Jean: Séquence (1950-55) - *6*
Berwald, Franz: Piano Concerto in D major (1855) - *18*
Debussy, Claude: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 (1904) - *25*
Dvořák, Antonín: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 (1875) - *5*
Griffes, Charles: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 (1917) - *22*
Mendelssohn, Felix: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2 (1837, rev. 1839) - *34*
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 (1784) - *11*
Nono, Luigi: La fabbrica illuminata (1964) - *13*
Pfitzner, Hans: Palestrina, WoO17 (1912-15) - *27*
Poulenc, Francis: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 (1926) - *26*
Prokofiev, Sergei: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D♭ major, Op. 10 (1911-12) - *16*
Rautavaara, Einojuhani: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" (1992) - *21*
Reger, Max: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H, Op. 46 (1900) - *10*
Salonen, Esa-Pekka: Dichotomie (2000), for solo piano - *4*
Satie, Erik: Parade (1916-17) - *11*
Scarlatti, Domenico: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 (18th cent.) - *31*
Scelsi, Giacinto: Hurqualia (1960) - *9*
Schubert, Franz: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, Op. 137 No. 3, D. 408 (1816) - *20*
Séverac, Déodat de: En Languedoc (1903-04) - *33*
Sibelius, Jean: The Bard, Op. 64 (1913) - *33*
Tailleferre, Germaine: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra (1927) - *10*
Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich: String Quartet No. 3 in E♭ minor (1876) - *12*
Turina, Joaquín: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 (1933) - *20*
Tüür, Erkki-Sven: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" (1994) - *3*
Villa-Lobos, Heitor: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 (1951) - *29*
Willan, Healey: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ (1916) - *7 *

With the wealth of dates now on the list, would it be okay to, say, bold the points so as to not make it easier to see what has what.

Also, is there any link to the Tuur work? Unfortunately Spotify won't let me play the tracks in my country...


----------



## Mika

after PG

Sibelius Rautavaara

Nominated:
Carrillo, Julián: Preludio a Colón (1922) - 2 - uaxuctum
Coulthard, Jean: Piano Concerto (1963, rev. 1967) - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams, John Luther: Become Ocean (2012-13) - 3
Barraqué, Jean: Séquence (1950-55) - 6
Berwald, Franz: Piano Concerto in D major (1855) - 18
Debussy, Claude: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 (1904) - 25
Dvořák, Antonín: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 (1875) - 5
Griffes, Charles: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 (1917) - 22
Mendelssohn, Felix: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2 (1837, rev. 1839) - 34
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 (1784) - 11
Nono, Luigi: La fabbrica illuminata (1964) - 13
Pfitzner, Hans: Palestrina, WoO17 (1912-15) - 27
Poulenc, Francis: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 (1926) - 26
Prokofiev, Sergei: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D♭ major, Op. 10 (1911-12) - 16
Rautavaara, Einojuhani: Symphony No. 6 “Vincentiana” (1992) - 22
Reger, Max: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H, Op. 46 (1900) - 10
Salonen, Esa-Pekka: Dichotomie (2000), for solo piano - 4
Satie, Erik: Parade (1916-17) - 11
Scarlatti, Domenico: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 (18th cent.) - 31
Scelsi, Giacinto: Hurqualia (1960) - 9
Schubert, Franz: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, Op. 137 No. 3, D. 408 (1816) - 20
Séverac, Déodat de: En Languedoc (1903-04) - 33
Sibelius, Jean: The Bard, Op. 64 (1913) - 35
Tailleferre, Germaine: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra (1927) - 10
Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich: String Quartet No. 3 in E♭ minor (1876) - 12
Turina, Joaquín: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 (1933) - 20
Tüür, Erkki-Sven: Requiem “in memoriam Peeter Lilje” (1994) - 3
Villa-Lobos, Heitor: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 (1951) - 29
Willan, Healey: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ (1916) - 7


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

after Mika

Sibelius / Satie

Nominated:
Carrillo, Julián: Preludio a Colón (1922) - 2 - uaxuctum
Coulthard, Jean: Piano Concerto (1963, rev. 1967) - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams, John Luther: Become Ocean (2012-13) - 3
Barraqué, Jean: Séquence (1950-55) - 6
Berwald, Franz: Piano Concerto in D major (1855) - 18
Debussy, Claude: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 (1904) - 25
Dvořák, Antonín: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 (1875) - 5
Griffes, Charles: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 (1917) - 22
Mendelssohn, Felix: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2 (1837, rev. 1839) - 34
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 (1784) - 11
Nono, Luigi: La fabbrica illuminata (1964) - 13
Pfitzner, Hans: Palestrina, WoO17 (1912-15) - 27
Poulenc, Francis: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 (1926) - 26
Prokofiev, Sergei: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D♭ major, Op. 10 (1911-12) - 16
Rautavaara, Einojuhani: Symphony No. 6 “Vincentiana” (1992) - 22
Reger, Max: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H, Op. 46 (1900) - 10
Salonen, Esa-Pekka: Dichotomie (2000), for solo piano - 4
Satie, Erik: Parade (1916-17) - 12
Scarlatti, Domenico: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 (18th cent.) - 31
Scelsi, Giacinto: Hurqualia (1960) - 9
Schubert, Franz: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, Op. 137 No. 3, D. 408 (1816) - 20
Séverac, Déodat de: En Languedoc (1903-04) - 33
Sibelius, Jean: The Bard, Op. 64 (1913) - 37
Tailleferre, Germaine: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra (1927) - 10
Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich: String Quartet No. 3 in E♭ minor (1876) - 12
Turina, Joaquín: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 (1933) - 20
Tüür, Erkki-Sven: Requiem “in memoriam Peeter Lilje” (1994) - 3
Villa-Lobos, Heitor: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 (1951) - 29
Willan, Healey: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ (1916) - 7


----------



## ptr

after CoAG

Sibelius / Nono

*Nominated*:
Carrillo, Julián: Preludio a Colón (1922) - 2 - uaxuctum
Coulthard, Jean: Piano Concerto (1963, rev. 1967) - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Adams, John Luther: Become Ocean (2012-13) - 3
Barraqué, Jean: Séquence (1950-55) - 6
Berwald, Franz: Piano Concerto in D major (1855) - 18
Debussy, Claude: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 (1904) - 25
Dvořák, Antonín: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 (1875) - 5
Griffes, Charles: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 (1917) - 22
Mendelssohn, Felix: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2 (1837, rev. 1839) - 34
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 (1784) - 11
Nono, Luigi: La fabbrica illuminata (1964) - 14
Pfitzner, Hans: Palestrina, WoO17 (1912-15) - 27
Poulenc, Francis: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 (1926) - 26
Prokofiev, Sergei: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D♭ major, Op. 10 (1911-12) - 16
Rautavaara, Einojuhani: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" (1992) - 22
Reger, Max: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H, Op. 46 (1900) - 10
Salonen, Esa-Pekka: Dichotomie (2000), for solo piano - 4
Satie, Erik: Parade (1916-17) - 12
Scarlatti, Domenico: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 (18th cent.) - 31
Scelsi, Giacinto: Hurqualia (1960) - 9
Schubert, Franz: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, Op. 137 No. 3, D. 408 (1816) - 20
Séverac, Déodat de: En Languedoc (1903-04) - 33
Sibelius, Jean: The Bard, Op. 64 (1913) - 39
Tailleferre, Germaine: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra (1927) - 10
Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich: String Quartet No. 3 in E♭ minor (1876) - 12
Turina, Joaquín: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 (1933) - 20
Tüür, Erkki-Sven: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" (1994) - 3
Villa-Lobos, Heitor: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 (1951) - 29
Willan, Healey: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ (1916) - 7


----------



## Skilmarilion

after ptr

Sibelius / Prokofiev

*Nominated:*
Carrillo, Julián: Preludio a Colón (1922) - 2 - uaxuctum
Coulthard, Jean: Piano Concerto (1963, rev. 1967) - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Adams, John Luther: Become Ocean (2012-13) - 3
Barraqué, Jean: Séquence (1950-55) - 6
Berwald, Franz: Piano Concerto in D major (1855) - 18
Debussy, Claude: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 (1904) - 25
Dvořák, Antonín: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 (1875) - 5
Griffes, Charles: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 (1917) - 22
Mendelssohn, Felix: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2 (1837) - 34
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 (1784) - 11
Nono, Luigi: La fabbrica illuminata (1964) - 14
Pfitzner, Hans: Palestrina, WoO17 (1912-15) - 27
Poulenc, Francis: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 (1926) - 26
Prokofiev, Sergei: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D♭ major, Op. 10 (1911-12) - 17
Rautavaara, Einojuhani: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" (1992) - 22
Reger, Max: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H, Op. 46 (1900) - 10
Salonen, Esa-Pekka: Dichotomie (2000), for solo piano - 4
Satie, Erik: Parade (1916-17) - 12
Scarlatti, Domenico: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 (18th cent.) - 31
Scelsi, Giacinto: Hurqualia (1960) - 9
Schubert, Franz: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 (1816) - 20
Séverac, Déodat de: En Languedoc (1903-04) - 33
*Sibelius, Jean: The Bard, Op. 64 (1913) - 41*
Tailleferre, Germaine: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra (1927) - 10
Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich: String Quartet No. 3 in E♭ minor (1876) - 12
Turina, Joaquín: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 (1933) - 20
Tüür, Erkki-Sven: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" (1994) - 3
Villa-Lobos, Heitor: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 (1951) - 29
Willan, Healey: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ (1916) - 7


----------



## Aecio

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard

Severac/Scelsi

After Skilmarilion

*Nominated:*
Carrillo, Julián: Preludio a Colón (1922) - 2 - uaxuctum
Coulthard, Jean: Piano Concerto (1963, rev. 1967) - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Adams, John Luther: Become Ocean (2012-13) - 3
Barraqué, Jean: Séquence (1950-55) - 6
Berwald, Franz: Piano Concerto in D major (1855) - 18
Debussy, Claude: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 (1904) - 25
Dvořák, Antonín: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 (1875) - 5
Griffes, Charles: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 (1917) - 22
Mendelssohn, Felix: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2 (1837) - 34
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 (1784) - 11
Nono, Luigi: La fabbrica illuminata (1964) - 14
Pfitzner, Hans: Palestrina, WoO17 (1912-15) - 27
Poulenc, Francis: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 (1926) - 26
Prokofiev, Sergei: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D♭ major, Op. 10 (1911-12) - 17
Rautavaara, Einojuhani: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" (1992) - 22
Reger, Max: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H, Op. 46 (1900) - 10
Salonen, Esa-Pekka: Dichotomie (2000), for solo piano - 4
Satie, Erik: Parade (1916-17) - 12
Scarlatti, Domenico: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 (18th cent.) - 31
Scelsi, Giacinto: Hurqualia (1960) - 10
Schubert, Franz: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 (1816) - 20
Séverac, Déodat de: En Languedoc (1903-04) - 35
Tailleferre, Germaine: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra (1927) - 10
Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich: String Quartet No. 3 in E♭ minor (1876) - 12
Turina, Joaquín: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 (1933) - 20
Tüür, Erkki-Sven: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" (1994) - 3
Villa-Lobos, Heitor: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 (1951) - 29
Willan, Healey: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ (1916) - 7


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Severac Debussy

Nominated:
Carrillo, Julián: Preludio a Colón (1922) - 2 - uaxuctum
Coulthard, Jean: Piano Concerto (1963, rev. 1967) - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams, John Luther: Become Ocean (2012-13) - 3
Barraqué, Jean: Séquence (1950-55) - 6
Berwald, Franz: Piano Concerto in D major (1855) - 18
Debussy, Claude: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 (1904) - 26
Dvořák, Antonín: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 (1875) - 5
Griffes, Charles: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 (1917) - 22
Mendelssohn, Felix: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2 (1837) - 34
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 (1784) - 11
Nono, Luigi: La fabbrica illuminata (1964) - 14
Pfitzner, Hans: Palestrina, WoO17 (1912-15) - 27
Poulenc, Francis: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 (1926) - 26
Prokofiev, Sergei: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D♭ major, Op. 10 (1911-12) - 17
Rautavaara, Einojuhani: Symphony No. 6 “Vincentiana” (1992) - 22
Reger, Max: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H, Op. 46 (1900) - 10
Salonen, Esa-Pekka: Dichotomie (2000), for solo piano - 4
Satie, Erik: Parade (1916-17) - 12
Scarlatti, Domenico: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 (18th cent.) - 31
Scelsi, Giacinto: Hurqualia (1960) - 10
Schubert, Franz: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 (1816) - 20
Séverac, Déodat de: En Languedoc (1903-04) - 37
Tailleferre, Germaine: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra (1927) - 10
Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich: String Quartet No. 3 in E♭ minor (1876) - 12
Turina, Joaquín: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 (1933) - 20
Tüür, Erkki-Sven: Requiem “in memoriam Peeter Lilje” (1994) - 3
Villa-Lobos, Heitor: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 (1951) - 29
Willan, Healey: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ (1916) - 7


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Poulenc / Adams

Nominated:
Carrillo, Julián: Preludio a Colón (1922) - 2 - uaxuctum
Coulthard, Jean: Piano Concerto (1963, rev. 1967) - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams, John Luther: Become Ocean (2012-13) - 4
Barraqué, Jean: Séquence (1950-55) - 6
Berwald, Franz: Piano Concerto in D major (1855) - 18
Debussy, Claude: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 (1904) - 26
Dvořák, Antonín: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 (1875) - 5
Griffes, Charles: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 (1917) - 22
Mendelssohn, Felix: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2 (1837) - 34
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 (1784) - 11
Nono, Luigi: La fabbrica illuminata (1964) - 14
Pfitzner, Hans: Palestrina, WoO17 (1912-15) - 27
Poulenc, Francis: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 (1926) - 28
Prokofiev, Sergei: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D♭ major, Op. 10 (1911-12) - 17
Rautavaara, Einojuhani: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" (1992) - 22
Reger, Max: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H, Op. 46 (1900) - 10
Salonen, Esa-Pekka: Dichotomie (2000), for solo piano - 4
Satie, Erik: Parade (1916-17) - 12
Scarlatti, Domenico: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 (18th cent.) - 31
Scelsi, Giacinto: Hurqualia (1960) - 10
Schubert, Franz: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 (1816) - 20
Séverac, Déodat de: En Languedoc (1903-04) - 37
Tailleferre, Germaine: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra (1927) - 10
Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich: String Quartet No. 3 in E♭ minor (1876) - 12
Turina, Joaquín: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 (1933) - 20
Tüür, Erkki-Sven: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" (1994) - 3
Villa-Lobos, Heitor: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 (1951) - 29
Willan, Healey: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ (1916) - 7

Bolding the points might be helpful, but it might also be hard to maintain. The Tuur is on Youtube:


----------



## pjang23

I think the board is rather hard to read with full names and years. The points are in very irregular spots, as are the names of the works.


----------



## ptr

pjang23 said:


> I think the board is rather hard to read with full names and years. The points are in very irregular spots, as are the names of the works.


I was about to say the same this morning! I favour the short form that we had up till yesterday..

/ptr


----------



## Mika

After trout

Scarlatti Adams

Nominated:
Carrillo, Julián: Preludio a Colón (1922) - 2 - uaxuctum
Coulthard, Jean: Piano Concerto (1963, rev. 1967) - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams, John Luther: Become Ocean (2012-13) - 5
Barraqué, Jean: Séquence (1950-55) - 6
Berwald, Franz: Piano Concerto in D major (1855) - 18
Debussy, Claude: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 (1904) - 26
Dvořák, Antonín: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 (1875) - 5
Griffes, Charles: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 (1917) - 22
Mendelssohn, Felix: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2 (1837) - 34
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 (1784) - 11
Nono, Luigi: La fabbrica illuminata (1964) - 14
Pfitzner, Hans: Palestrina, WoO17 (1912-15) - 27
Poulenc, Francis: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 (1926) - 28
Prokofiev, Sergei: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D♭ major, Op. 10 (1911-12) - 17
Rautavaara, Einojuhani: Symphony No. 6 “Vincentiana” (1992) - 22
Reger, Max: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H, Op. 46 (1900) - 10
Salonen, Esa-Pekka: Dichotomie (2000), for solo piano - 4
Satie, Erik: Parade (1916-17) - 12
Scarlatti, Domenico: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 (18th cent.) - 33
Scelsi, Giacinto: Hurqualia (1960) - 10
Schubert, Franz: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 (1816) - 20
Séverac, Déodat de: En Languedoc (1903-04) - 37
Tailleferre, Germaine: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra (1927) - 10
Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich: String Quartet No. 3 in E♭ minor (1876) - 12
Turina, Joaquín: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 (1933) - 20
Tüür, Erkki-Sven: Requiem “in memoriam Peeter Lilje” (1994) - 3
Villa-Lobos, Heitor: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 (1951) - 29
Willan, Healey: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ (1916) - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Severac / Carrillo

Nominated:
Coulthard, Jean: Piano Concerto (1963, rev. 1967) - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams, John Luther: Become Ocean (2012-13) - 5
Barraqué, Jean: Séquence (1950-55) - 6
Berwald, Franz: Piano Concerto in D major (1855) - 18
Carrillo, Julián: Preludio a Colón (1922) - 3
Debussy, Claude: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 (1904) - 26
Dvořák, Antonín: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 (1875) - 5
Griffes, Charles: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 (1917) - 22
Mendelssohn, Felix: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2 (1837) - 34
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 (1784) - 11
Nono, Luigi: La fabbrica illuminata (1964) - 14
Pfitzner, Hans: Palestrina, WoO17 (1912-15) - 27
Poulenc, Francis: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 (1926) - 28
Prokofiev, Sergei: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D♭ major, Op. 10 (1911-12) - 17
Rautavaara, Einojuhani: Symphony No. 6 “Vincentiana” (1992) - 22
Reger, Max: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H, Op. 46 (1900) - 10
Salonen, Esa-Pekka: Dichotomie (2000), for solo piano - 4
Satie, Erik: Parade (1916-17) - 12
Scarlatti, Domenico: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 (18th cent.) - 33
Scelsi, Giacinto: Hurqualia (1960) - 10
Schubert, Franz: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 (1816) - 20
Séverac, Déodat de: En Languedoc (1903-04) - 39
Tailleferre, Germaine: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra (1927) - 10
Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich: String Quartet No. 3 in E♭ minor (1876) - 12
Turina, Joaquín: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 (1933) - 20
Tüür, Erkki-Sven: Requiem “in memoriam Peeter Lilje” (1994) - 3
Villa-Lobos, Heitor: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 (1951) - 29
Willan, Healey: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ (1916) - 7


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PaulieGatto
Satie / Debussy

Nominated:
Coulthard, Jean: Piano Concerto (1963, rev. 1967) - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams, John Luther: Become Ocean (2012-13) - 5
Barraqué, Jean: Séquence (1950-55) - 6
Berwald, Franz: Piano Concerto in D major (1855) - 18
Carrillo, Julián: Preludio a Colón (1922) - 3
Debussy, Claude: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 (1904) - 27
Dvořák, Antonín: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 (1875) - 5
Griffes, Charles: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 (1917) - 22
Mendelssohn, Felix: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2 (1837) - 34
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 (1784) - 11
Nono, Luigi: La fabbrica illuminata (1964) - 14
Pfitzner, Hans: Palestrina, WoO17 (1912-15) - 27
Poulenc, Francis: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 (1926) - 28
Prokofiev, Sergei: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D♭ major, Op. 10 (1911-12) - 17
Rautavaara, Einojuhani: Symphony No. 6 “Vincentiana” (1992) - 22
Reger, Max: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H, Op. 46 (1900) - 10
Salonen, Esa-Pekka: Dichotomie (2000), for solo piano - 4
Satie, Erik: Parade (1916-17) - 14
Scarlatti, Domenico: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 (18th cent.) - 33
Scelsi, Giacinto: Hurqualia (1960) - 10
Schubert, Franz: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 (1816) - 20
Séverac, Déodat de: En Languedoc (1903-04) - 39
Tailleferre, Germaine: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra (1927) - 10
Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich: String Quartet No. 3 in E♭ minor (1876) - 12
Turina, Joaquín: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 (1933) - 20
Tüür, Erkki-Sven: Requiem “in memoriam Peeter Lilje” (1994) - 3
Villa-Lobos, Heitor: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 (1951) - 29
Willan, Healey: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ (1916) - 7


----------



## Trout

Back to the normal format, then?

Nominated:
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 18
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 - 27
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2 - 34
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 11
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 14
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 28
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major, Op. 10 - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 22
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 10
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 33
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 10
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 20
Séverac: En Languedoc - 39
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 3
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 29
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 7


----------



## ptr

after Trout's normalisation

Nono / Willan

*Nominated*:
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 18
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 - 27
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2 - 34
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 11
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 16
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 28
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major, Op. 10 - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 22
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 10
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 33
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 10
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 20
Séverac: En Languedoc - 39
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 3
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 29
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Berwald / Mozart

Nominated:
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 - 27
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2 - 34
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 12
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 16
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 28
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major, Op. 10 - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 22
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 10
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 33
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 10
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 20
Séverac: En Languedoc - 39
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 3
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 29
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 8


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Debussy/Scelsi

Nominated:
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 - 29
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2 - 34
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 12
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 16
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 28
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major, Op. 10 - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 22
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 10
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 33
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 11
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 20
Séverac: En Languedoc - 39
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 3
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 29
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 8


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Aecio

Satie / Nono

Nominated:
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 - 29
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2 - 34
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 12
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 28
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major, Op. 10 - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 22
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 10
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 33
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 11
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 20
Séverac: En Languedoc - 39
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 3
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 29
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 8


----------



## pjang23

After COAG:

Severac Willan

Nominated:
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 - 29
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
*Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2 - 34*
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 12
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 28
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major, Op. 10 - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 22
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 10
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 33
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 11
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 20
*Séverac: En Languedoc - 41*
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 3
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 29
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 9


----------



## pjang23

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc

Nominated:
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 - 29
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2 - 34
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 12
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 28
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major, Op. 10 - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 22
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 10
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 33
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 11
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 3
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 29
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 9


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Mendelssohn / Scarlatti 

Nominated:
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 - 29
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2 - 36
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 12
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 28
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major, Op. 10 - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 22
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 10
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 34
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 11
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 3
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 29
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 9


----------



## Guest

After science

Tuur/Reger

Nominated:
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 - 29
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2 - 36
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 12
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 28
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major, Op. 10 - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 22
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 34
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 11
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 29
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 9


----------



## Mika

After arcane

Scarlatti Rautavaara

Nominated:
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 - 29
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2 - 36
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 12
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 28
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major, Op. 10 - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 36
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 11
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 29
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 9


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Satie / Debussy
Nominated:
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 - 30
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2 - 36
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 12
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 28
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major, Op. 10 - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 36
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 11
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 29
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 9


----------



## ptr

After MoSo

Nono / Coulthard (sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 3
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 - 30
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2 - 36
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 12
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 28
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major, Op. 10 - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 36
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 11
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 29
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 9


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After ptr

Mozart / Satie

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 3
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 - 30
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2 - 36
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 14
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 28
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major, Op. 10 - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 36
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 11
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 29
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 9


----------



## Aecio

After CAV

Mendelssohn/VillaLobos

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 3
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 - 30
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2 - 38
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 14
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 28
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major, Op. 10 - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 36
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 11
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 30
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 9


----------



## Skilmarilion

After Aecio

Mendelssohn / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 3
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 - 30
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2 - 40
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 15
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 28
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major, Op. 10 - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 36
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 11
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 30
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Skilmarilion

Mendelssohn / Nono

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 3
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 - 30
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2 - 42
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 15
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 28
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major, Op. 10 - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 36
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 11
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 30
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 9


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Mendelssohn Scarlatti 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 3
*Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 - 30*
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
*Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2 - 44*
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 15
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 28
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major, Op. 10 - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 18
*Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 37*
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 11
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 5
*Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 30*
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 9


----------



## pjang23

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 3
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 - 30
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 15
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 28
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major, Op. 10 - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 18
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 11
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 30
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Berwald / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 22
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 3
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 - 30
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 16
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 28
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major, Op. 10 - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 18
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 11
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 30
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 9


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Debussy / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 6
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 22
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 3
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 - 32
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 16
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 28
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major, Op. 10 - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 18
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 11
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 30
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 9


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Debussy / Prokofiev
Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 6
Barraqué: Séquence - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 22
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 3
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 - 34
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 16
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 28
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major, Op. 10 - 18
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 18
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 11
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 30
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 9


----------



## ptr

After MS

Barraqué / Willan

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 6
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 22
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 3
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 - 34
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 16
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 28
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major, Op. 10 - 18
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 4
Satie: Parade - 18
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 11
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 30
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 10


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Satie Salonen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 6
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 22
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 3
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 - 34
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 16
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 28
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major, Op. 10 - 18
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 5
Satie: Parade - 20
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 11
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 30
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 10


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Debussy Coulthard

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 6
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 22
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 4
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 - 36
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 16
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 28
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major, Op. 10 - 18
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 5
Satie: Parade - 20
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 11
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 30
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 10


----------



## Aecio

Dupont/Debussy

Nominated:

Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 6
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 22
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 3
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106 - 37
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 16
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 28
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major, Op. 10 - 18
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 5
Satie: Parade - 20
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 11
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 30
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 10


----------



## Trout

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L. 106

After Aecio:

Poulenc / Adams

Nominated:
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 7
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 22
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 3
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 16
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 30
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major, Op. 10 - 18
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 5
Satie: Parade - 20
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 11
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 30
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 10


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Satie / Dvorak
Nominated:
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 7
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 22
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 3
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 - 6
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 16
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 30
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major, Op. 10 - 18
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 5
Satie: Parade - 22
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 11
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 30
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 10


----------



## Mika

After MS

Satie / Adams

Nominated:
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 8
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 22
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 3
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 - 6
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 16
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 30
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major, Op. 10 - 18
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 5
Satie: Parade - 24
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 11
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 30
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 10


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Mika

Tchaikovksy / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 2 - Aecio
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2, op. 17, "Little Russian" - 2 - ComposerOfAvantGarde

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 8
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 22
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 3
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 - 6
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 16
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 30
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major, Op. 10 - 18
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 5
Satie: Parade - 24
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 11
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 31
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 10


----------



## ptr

After CoAG

Nono / Satie

*Nominated*:
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 2 - Aecio
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2, op. 17, "Little Russian" - 2 - ComposerOfAvantGarde

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 8
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 22
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 3
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F, Op. 76 - 6
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 16
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 22
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 30
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major, Op. 10 - 18
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 5
Satie: Parade - 25
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 11
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 31
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 10


----------



## Skilmarilion

After ptr

Tchaikovsky / Mozart

*Nominated*:
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 8
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 22
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 3
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 6
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 17
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 22
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 30
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 18
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 5
Satie: Parade - 25
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 11
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 12
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 31
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Skilmarilion

VillaLobos/Scelsi

*Nominated*:
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 8
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 22
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 3
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 6
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 17
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 22
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 30
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 18
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 5
Satie: Parade - 25
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 12
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 33
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 10


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Coulthard Schubert

Nominated:
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 8
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 22
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 5
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 6
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 17
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 22
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 30
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 18
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 5
Satie: Parade - 25
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 12
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 5
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 33
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Villa-Lobos / Tuur

Nominated:
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 8
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 22
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 5
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 6
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 17
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 22
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 30
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 18
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 5
Satie: Parade - 25
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 12
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 6
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 35
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 10


----------



## Mika

After PG

Double Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 8
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 22
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 5
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 6
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 17
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 22
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 30
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 18
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 5
Satie: Parade - 25
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 6
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 35
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 10


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Finzi ('tis the season) / Adams

Nominated:
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 2 - Aecio
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 9
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 22
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 5
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 6
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 17
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 22
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 30
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 18
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 5
Satie: Parade - 25
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 6
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 35
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 10


----------



## Guest

TIS the season...I suppose someone might nominate the Penderecki "Christmas Symphony". Not a bad symphony really. I enjoy it more than some of the symphonies that came after. I've been trying to stick to 2 noms on the board like ptr suggested long ago or I'd do it myself. Lots of others too, I'll have to look through the list.

After Trout

Berwald/Tuur

Nominated:
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 2 - Aecio
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 9
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 5
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 6
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 17
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 22
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 30
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 18
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 5
Satie: Parade - 25
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 35
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 10


----------



## musicrom

After arcaneholocaust

Tchaik S2 / Dvorak

Nominated:
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 2 - Aecio
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 9
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 5
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 17
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 22
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 30
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 18
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 5
Satie: Parade - 25
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 35
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 10


----------



## Oskaar

After musicrom

Prokofiev / Tchaikovsky: Symphony

Nominated:
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 2 - Aecio
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 9
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 5
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 17
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 22
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 30
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 18
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 5
Satie: Parade - 25
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 35
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 10


----------



## Trout

Adding in oskaar's points:

Nominated:
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 2 - Aecio
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 9
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 5
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 17
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 22
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 30
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 20
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 5
Satie: Parade - 25
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 35
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 10


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Satie / Prokofiev
Nominated:
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 2 - Aecio
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 9
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 5
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Griffes: The Pleasure- Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 17
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 22
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 30
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 5
Satie: Parade - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 35
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 10


----------



## ptr

After MS

Nono / Willan

*Nominated*:
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 2 - Aecio
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 9
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 5
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 17
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 30
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 5
Satie: Parade - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 12
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 35
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 11


----------



## Aecio

Since I suppose nobody is familiar with _les heures dolentes_ here you have a link. This poor Gabriel Dupont died too young...






After Ptr

Scelsi/Villalobos

*Nominated*:
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 2 - Aecio
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 9
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 5
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 17
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 30
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 5
Satie: Parade - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 36
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Berwald / Mozart

Nominated:
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 2 - Aecio
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 9
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 5
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 18
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 30
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 5
Satie: Parade - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 36
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 11


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Coulthard Dupont

Nominated:
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 9
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 7
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 3
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 18
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 30
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 5
Satie: Parade - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 36
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 11


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Adams / Prokofiev

Nominated:
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 11
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 7
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 3
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 18
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 30
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 22
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 23
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 5
Satie: Parade - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 36
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 11


----------



## Hmmbug

After Trout:

Mozart/Rautavaara

Nominated:
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 11
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 7
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 3
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 30
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 22
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 24
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 5
Satie: Parade - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 36
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 11


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Hmmbug

Tchaik / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 11
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 7
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 3
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
*Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 30*
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 22
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 24
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 5
Satie: Parade - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
*Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 37*
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 11


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501




Nominated:
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 11
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 7
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 3
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 30
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 22
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 24
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 5
Satie: Parade - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 11


----------



## Mika

after COAG

Nono Salonen

Nominated:
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 11
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 7
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 3
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 26
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 30
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 22
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 24
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 6
Satie: Parade - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 11


----------



## ptr

after Mika

Nono / Finzi

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 11
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 7
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 3
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 3
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 30
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 22
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 24
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 6
Satie: Parade - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 11


----------



## Skilmarilion

after ptr

Beethoven / Prokofiev

*Nominated*:

Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded*:

Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 11
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 7
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 3
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 3
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 30
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 22
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 24
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 6
Satie: Parade - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 11


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

So glad that someone has nominated Beethoven's 2nd piano concerto!

Oh waits just realised its _just_ been 9 hours since my last vote!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

after Skilmarilion

Beethoven / Nono

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 11
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 4
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 7
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 3
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 3
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 30
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 22
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 24
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 6
Satie: Parade - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 11


----------



## Aecio

[After CAG

Schubert/Beethoven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 11
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 7
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 3
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 3
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 30
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 22
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 24
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 6
Satie: Parade - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 23
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 11


----------



## Oskaar

*Adding in oskaar's points:" hehe, I should start drinking again... My head is not working proparly...

After Aecio

**Poulenc/Prokofiev**

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 11
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 7
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 3
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 3
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 32
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 24
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 6
Satie: Parade - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 23
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 11


*


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Schubert Willan

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 11
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 7
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 3
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 3
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 32
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 24
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 6
Satie: Parade - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 12


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Poulenc / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 12
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 3
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 7
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 3
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 3
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 34
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 24
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 6
Satie: Parade - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 10
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Carillo / Tailleferre

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 12
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 7
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 3
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 3
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 34
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 24
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 6
Satie: Parade - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 12


----------



## Mika

After PG

Salonen Nono

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 12
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 7
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 3
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 3
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 30
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 34
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 24
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 8
Satie: Parade - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 12


----------



## uaxuctum

After Mika

Nominated:

Pärt: Miserere - 2 - uaxuctum
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 12
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 7
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 3
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 3
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 30
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 34
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 24
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 8
Satie: Parade - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 12


----------



## Aecio

After uaxuctum

Poulenc/Coulthard

Nominated:

Pärt: Miserere - 2 - uaxuctum
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 12
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 8
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 3
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 3
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 30
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 36
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 24
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 8
Satie: Parade - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 12


----------



## tdc

Corrected Board: (post 913 Prokofiev lost instead of gained a point) 

Nominated:

Pärt: Miserere - 2 - uaxuctum
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 12
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 8
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 3
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 3
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 30
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 36
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 23
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 24
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 8
Satie: Parade - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 12


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After tdc
Satie / Prokofiev
Nominated:

Pärt: Miserere - 2 - uaxuctum
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 12
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 8
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 3
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 3
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 30
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 36
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 24
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 24
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 8
Satie: Parade - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 12


----------



## pjang23

After MS:

Willan Poulenc

Nominated:
Pärt: Miserere - 2 - uaxuctum
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 12
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 8
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 3
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 3
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
*Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 30*
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
*Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43 - 37*
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 24
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 24
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 8
Satie: Parade - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 14


----------



## pjang23

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1963. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43

Nominated:
Pärt: Miserere - 2 - uaxuctum
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 12
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 8
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 3
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 3
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 30
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 24
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 24
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 8
Satie: Parade - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 14


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Salonen Rautavaara

Nominated:
Pärt: Miserere - 2 - uaxuctum
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 12
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 5
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 8
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 3
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 3
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 30
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 24
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 10
Satie: Parade - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 14


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

after Mika

Nono / Beethoven

Nominated:
Pärt: Miserere - 2 - uaxuctum
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 12
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 8
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 3
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 3
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 24
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 10
Satie: Parade - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 14


----------



## Trout

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Finzi / Adams

Nominated:
Pärt: Miserere - 2 - uaxuctum
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 13
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 8
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 3
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 24
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 10
Satie: Parade - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 14


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Nono / Dupont

*Nominated*:
Pärt: Miserere - 2 - uaxuctum
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 1 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 13
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 8
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 4
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 24
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 10
Satie: Parade - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 14
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 14


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Schubert/Scelsi

*Nominated*:
Pärt: Miserere - 2 - uaxuctum
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 1 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 13
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 8
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 4
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 24
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 10
Satie: Parade - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 27
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 14
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 14


----------



## Skilmarilion

after Aecio

Tchaikovsky [quartet] / Tchaikovsky

*Nominated*:

Pärt: Miserere - 2 - uaxuctum
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 1 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:

Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 13
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 8
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 4
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 24
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 10
Satie: Parade - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 27
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 14


----------



## pjang23

After Skilmarilion

Coulthard Dupont

Nominated:
Pärt: Miserere - 2 - uaxuctum
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 13
Barraqué: Séquence - 8
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 10
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 5
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 24
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 10
Satie: Parade - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 27
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Barraque / Nono

Nominated:
Pärt: Miserere - 2 - uaxuctum
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 13
Barraqué: Séquence - 10
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 10
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 5
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 24
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 10
Satie: Parade - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 27
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 14


----------



## Guest

After pg

Penderecki/Part

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 13
Barraqué: Séquence - 10
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 10
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 5
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 35
Pärt: Miserere - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 24
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 10
Satie: Parade - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 27
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 14


----------



## Oskaar

After arcaneholocaust

Salonen/Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 13
Barraqué: Séquence - 10
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 10
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 5
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 5
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 35
Pärt: Miserere - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 25
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 12
Satie: Parade - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 27
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 14


----------



## Trout

After oskaar:

Finzi / Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 13
Barraqué: Séquence - 10
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 10
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 5
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 7
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 35
Pärt: Miserere - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 12
Satie: Parade - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 27
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Berwald / Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 13
Barraqué: Séquence - 10
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 28
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 10
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 5
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 7
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 35
Pärt: Miserere - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 12
Satie: Parade - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 27
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 14


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Barraqué / Willan

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 13
Barraqué: Séquence - 12
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 28
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 10
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 5
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 7
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 35
Pärt: Miserere - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 27
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 12
Satie: Parade - 29
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 27
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 15


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Satie / Prokofiev
Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 13
Barraqué: Séquence - 12
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 28
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 10
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 5
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 7
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 35
Pärt: Miserere - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 12
Satie: Parade - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 27
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 15


----------



## Mika

After MS

Prokofiev Salonen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 13
Barraqué: Séquence - 12
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 6
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 28
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 10
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 5
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 7
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 35
Pärt: Miserere - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 13
Satie: Parade - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 27
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Beethoven/Part

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 13
Barraqué: Séquence - 12
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 28
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 10
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 5
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 7
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 35
Pärt: Miserere - 4
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 13
Satie: Parade - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 27
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 15


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Finzi / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 14
Barraqué: Séquence - 12
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 28
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 10
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 5
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 9
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 35
Pärt: Miserere - 4
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 13
Satie: Parade - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 27
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 15


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Dupont Willan

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 14
Barraqué: Séquence - 12
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 28
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 10
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 7
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 9
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 20
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 35
Pärt: Miserere - 4
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 13
Satie: Parade - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 27
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Berwald / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 14
Barraqué: Séquence - 12
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 30
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 10
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 7
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 9
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 21
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 35
Pärt: Miserere - 4
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 13
Satie: Parade - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 27
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 16


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Nono Salonen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 14
Barraqué: Séquence - 12
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 8
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 30
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 10
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 7
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 9
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 21
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 37
Pärt: Miserere - 4
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 14
Satie: Parade - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 27
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 16


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Mika

Beethoven / Nono

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 14
Barraqué: Séquence - 12
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 10
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 30
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 10
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 7
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 9
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 21
*Nono: La fabbrica illuminata - 38*
Pärt: Miserere - 4
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 14
*Satie: Parade - 31*
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 27
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 16


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1963. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1966. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata




Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 14
Barraqué: Séquence - 12
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 10
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 30
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 10
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 7
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 9
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 21
Pärt: Miserere - 4
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 14
Satie: Parade - 31
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 27
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 7
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 16


----------



## ptr

après compositeur de l'avant-garde

Satie / Tüür

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 14
Barraqué: Séquence - 12
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 10
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 30
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 10
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 7
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 9
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 21
Pärt: Miserere - 4
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 14
Satie: Parade - 33
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 27
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 16


----------



## Skilmarilion

after ptr

Rachmaninov / Mozart

*Nominated*:

Rachmaninov - Vocalise, [Fourteen Songs, Op. 34] - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded*:

Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 14
Barraqué: Séquence - 12
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 10
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 30
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 10
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 7
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 7
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 9
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 22
Pärt: Miserere - 4
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 14
Satie: Parade - 33
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 27
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 16


----------



## Oskaar

after Skilmarilion

Dvořák / Berwald
Nominated:

Rachmaninov - Vocalise, [Fourteen Songs, Op. 34] - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 14
Barraqué: Séquence - 12
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 10
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 31
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 10
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 7
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 9
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 9
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 22
Pärt: Miserere - 4
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 14
Satie: Parade - 33
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 27
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Dupont/Coulthard

Nominated:

Rachmaninov - Vocalise, [Fourteen Songs, Op. 34] - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 14
Barraqué: Séquence - 12
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 10
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 31
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 11
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 9
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 9
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 9
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 22
Pärt: Miserere - 4
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 14
Satie: Parade - 33
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 27
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 16


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Schubert Coulthard

Nominated:
Rachmaninov - Vocalise, [Fourteen Songs, Op. 34] - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 14
Barraqué: Séquence - 12
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 10
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 31
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 12
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 9
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 9
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 9
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 22
Pärt: Miserere - 4
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 14
Satie: Parade - 33
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Satie / Adams

Nominated:
Rachmaninov - Vocalise, [Fourteen Songs, Op. 34] - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 15
Barraqué: Séquence - 12
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 10
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 31
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 12
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 9
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 9
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 9
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 22
Pärt: Miserere - 4
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 14
Satie: Parade - 35
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 16


----------



## Trout

Correcting a couple of mistakes on the enshrined list:

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata

After PaulieGatto:

Finzi / Adams

Nominated:
Rachmaninov - Vocalise, [Fourteen Songs, Op. 34] - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 16
Barraqué: Séquence - 12
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 10
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 31
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 12
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 9
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 9
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 22
Pärt: Miserere - 4
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 14
Satie: Parade - 35
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 16


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Salonen Penderecki

Nominated:
Rachmaninov - Vocalise, [Fourteen Songs, Op. 34] - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 16
Barraqué: Séquence - 12
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 10
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 31
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 12
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 9
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 9
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 22
Pärt: Miserere - 4
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 16
Satie: Parade - 35
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Wasn't planning to return till after Xmas but I find TC so more-ish: can't stay away 

Rach (enthusiastically seconded) / Salonen

Is it just the one song or the whole set?

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 16
Barraqué: Séquence - 12
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 10
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 31
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 12
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 9
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 9
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 22
Pärt: Miserere - 4
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 30
Rachmaninov - Vocalise, [Fourteen Songs, Op. 34] - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 17
Satie: Parade - 35
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Berwald / Dvorak

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 16
Barraqué: Séquence - 12
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 10
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 12
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 9
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 10
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 22
Pärt: Miserere - 4
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 30
Rachmaninov - Vocalise, [Fourteen Songs, Op. 34] - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 17
Satie: Parade - 35
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 15
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 16


----------



## ptr

after mmsbls:

Barraqué / Scelsi

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 16
Barraqué: Séquence - 14
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 10
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 12
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 9
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 10
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 22
Pärt: Miserere - 4
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 30
Rachmaninov - Vocalise, [Fourteen Songs, Op. 34] - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 17
Satie: Parade - 35
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 16


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Satie / Prokofiev
Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 16
Barraqué: Séquence - 14
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 10
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 12
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 9
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 10
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 22
Pärt: Miserere - 4
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 31
Rachmaninov - Vocalise, [Fourteen Songs, Op. 34] - 4
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 11
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 17
Satie: Parade - 37
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 16


----------



## musicrom

After MoonlightSonata

Rachmaninov/Reger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 16
Barraqué: Séquence - 14
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 10
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 12
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 9
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 10
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 22
Pärt: Miserere - 4
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 31
Rachmaninov - Vocalise, [Fourteen Songs, Op. 34] - 6
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 12
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 17
Satie: Parade - 37
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Musicrom

Rachmaninov/Part

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 16
Barraqué: Séquence - 14
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 10
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 12
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 9
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 10
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 22
Pärt: Miserere - 5
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 31
Rachmaninov - Vocalise, [Fourteen Songs, Op. 34] - 8
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 12
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 17
Satie: Parade - 37
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Rach / Salonen

Any other thoughts on this Rach. I think we should enshrine it as the complete set of songs rather than just Vocalise - although I do recognise that Vocalise is his most 'popular' song and often performed separately.

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 16
Barraqué: Séquence - 14
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 10
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 12
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 9
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 10
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 22
Pärt: Miserere - 5
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 31
Rachmaninov - Vocalise, [Fourteen Songs, Op. 34] - 10
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 12
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 18
Satie: Parade - 37
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 16


----------



## Mika

After MG

Salonen Penderecki

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 16
Barraqué: Séquence - 14
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 10
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 12
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 9
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 10
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 22
Pärt: Miserere - 5
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 31
Rachmaninov - Vocalise, [Fourteen Songs, Op. 34] - 10
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 12
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 20
Satie: Parade - 37
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 16


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Willan / Barraqué

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 16
Barraqué: Séquence - 15
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 10
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 12
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 9
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 10
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 22
Pärt: Miserere - 5
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 31
Rachmaninov - Vocalise, [Fourteen Songs, Op. 34] - 10
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 12
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 20
Satie: Parade - 37
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 18


----------



## Skilmarilion

after ptr

Beethoven / Mozart

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 16
Barraqué: Séquence - 15
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 12
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 12
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 9
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 10
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 5
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 31
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 10
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 12
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 20
Satie: Parade - 37
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 18


----------



## Skilmarilion

MagneticGhost said:


> Any other thoughts on this Rach. I think we should enshrine it as the complete set of songs rather than just Vocalise - although I do recognise that Vocalise is his most 'popular' song and often performed separately.


I wasn't at all sure when I nominated it -- on the one hand, it is not a separate opus and so really cannot be isolated from his op. 34. On the other, its orchestral version is generally treated as a kind of separate work and was an honourable mention as simply Vocalise in the 200 orchestral works list. Maybe we could also treat it here as a work on its own.


----------



## Aecio

Dupont/Coulthard

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 16
Barraqué: Séquence - 15
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 12
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 13
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 10
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 11
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 5
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 31
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 10
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 12
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 20
Satie: Parade - 37
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 18


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Finzi / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 17
Barraqué: Séquence - 15
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 12
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 13
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 10
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 13
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 5
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 31
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 10
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 12
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 20
Satie: Parade - 37
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 18


----------



## pjang23

I'd recommend keeping the Rachmaninoff opus whole to be consistent with other votes in this project.

After Trout:

Willan Coulthard

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 17
Barraqué: Séquence - 15
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 12
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 14
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 10
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 13
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 5
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 31
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 10
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 12
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 20
Satie: Parade - 37
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

I listened to the Rach earlier and it's a lovely collection of songs - Perhaps we can enshrine it as Fourteen Songs Opus 34 inc Vocalise.

Finzi / Willan

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 17
Barraqué: Séquence - 15
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 12
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 14
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 10
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 15
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 5
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 31
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 10
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 12
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 20
Satie: Parade - 37
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 21


----------



## Mika

After MG

Rautavaara Penderecki

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 17
Barraqué: Séquence - 15
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 12
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 14
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 10
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 15
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 5
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 31
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 10
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 12
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 20
Satie: Parade - 37
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 20
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Griffes / Turina

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 17
Barraqué: Séquence - 15
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 12
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 14
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 10
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 15
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 5
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 31
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 10
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 12
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 20
Satie: Parade - 37
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 21


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PaulieGatto
Satie / Prokofiev
Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 17
Barraqué: Séquence - 15
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 12
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 14
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 10
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 15
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 5
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 32
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 10
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 12
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 20
Satie: Parade - 39
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 21


----------



## ptr

After MS

Prokofiev / Reger

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 17
Barraqué: Séquence - 15
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 12
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 5
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 14
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 10
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 15
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 5
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 34
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 10
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 13
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 20
Satie: Parade - 39
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 21


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Griffes/Carrillo

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 17
Barraqué: Séquence - 15
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 12
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 6
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 14
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 10
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 15
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 5
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 34
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 10
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 13
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 20
Satie: Parade - 39
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 21


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Finzi / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 18
Barraqué: Séquence - 15
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 12
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 6
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 14
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 10
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 17
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 5
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 34
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 10
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 13
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 20
Satie: Parade - 39
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Reger / Satie

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 18
Barraqué: Séquence - 15
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 12
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 6
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 14
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 10
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 17
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 5
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 34
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 10
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 15
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 20
Satie: Parade - 40
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 21


----------



## Mika

After MG

Satie Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 18
Barraqué: Séquence - 15
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 12
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 6
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 14
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 10
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 17
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 5
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
*Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 35*
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 10
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 15
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 20
*Satie: Parade - 42*
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 21


----------



## Mika

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade


----------



## Mika

New board:
*
Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 18
Barraqué: Séquence - 15
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 12
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 6
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 14
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 10
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 17
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 5
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 35
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 10
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 15
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 20
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 21


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Prokofiev / Dvorak
Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 18
Barraqué: Séquence - 15
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 12
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 6
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 14
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 11
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 17
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 5
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 37
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 10
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 15
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 20
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 21


----------



## ptr

After MS

Barraqué / Scelsi

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 18
Barraqué: Séquence - 17
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 12
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 6
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 14
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 11
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 17
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 5
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 37
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 10
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 15
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 20
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 17
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 21


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Prokofiev/Part

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 18
Barraqué: Séquence - 17
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 12
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 6
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 14
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 11
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 17
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D- flat major - 39
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 10
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 15
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 20
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 17
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 21


----------



## Skilmarilion

after Aecio

Rachmaninov / Prokofiev

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 18
Barraqué: Séquence - 17
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 12
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 6
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 14
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 11
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 17
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
*Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major - 40*
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 12
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 15
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 20
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 17
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 21


----------



## Oskaar

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade
1967. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major


----------



## Oskaar

after Skilmarilion

Dvořák / Rachmaninov 
Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 18
Barraqué: Séquence - 17
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 12
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 6
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 14
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 13
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 17
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 15
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 20
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 17
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 21


----------



## Mika

after Oskaar

Berwald / Dvořák 

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 18
Barraqué: Séquence - 17
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 12
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 35
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 6
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 14
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 14
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 17
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 15
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 20
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 17
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 21


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Finzi / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 19
Barraqué: Séquence - 17
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 12
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 35
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 6
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 14
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 14
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 15
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 20
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 17
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Berwald

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 19
Barraqué: Séquence - 17
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 12
*Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 36*
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 6
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 14
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 14
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 15
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 20
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 17
*Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29*
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Berwald

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 19
Barraqué: Séquence - 17
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 12
*Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major - 36*
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 6
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 14
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 11
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 14
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 15
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 20
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 17
*Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 29*
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 21


----------



## pjang23

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade
1967. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major 
1968. Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major

Schubert Dupont

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 19
Barraqué: Séquence - 17
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 12
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 6
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 14
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 14
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 13
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 15
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 20
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 17
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 16
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

I just noticed ---- A BIG WELCOME BACK TO OSKAAR who I note has returned earlier this week after a few months absence.

After pjang23

Tchaik SQ3 / Rachmaninov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 19
Barraqué: Séquence - 17
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 12
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 6
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 14
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 14
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 14
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 15
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 20
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 17
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 21


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Dvorak / Tchaik SQ
Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 19
Barraqué: Séquence - 17
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 12
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 6
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 14
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 16
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 19
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 14
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 15
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 20
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 17
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 21


----------



## ptr

After MS

Carrillo / Finzi

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 19
Barraqué: Séquence - 17
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 12
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 8
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 14
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 16
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 20
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 14
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 15
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 20
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 17
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 21


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Rachmaninov/Beethoven

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 19
Barraqué: Séquence - 17
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 13
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 8
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 14
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 16
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 20
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 16
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 15
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 20
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 17
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 21


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Finzi / Salonen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 19
Barraqué: Séquence - 17
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 13
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 8
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 14
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 16
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 16
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 15
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 21
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 17
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 31
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 21


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Schubert Salonen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 19
Barraqué: Séquence - 17
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 13
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 8
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 14
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 16
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 16
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 15
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 22
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 17
Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 33
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 21


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Coulthard Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 19
Barraqué: Séquence - 17
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 13
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 8
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 16
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 16
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 6
*Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27*
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 16
*Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27*
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 15
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 22
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 17
*Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408 - 34*
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 21


----------



## pjang23

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade
1967. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major
1968. Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major
1969. Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 19
Barraqué: Séquence - 17
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 13
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 8
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 16
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 16
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 16
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 15
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 22
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 17
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 21


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After pjang23
Dvorak / Tchaik SQ
Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 19
Barraqué: Séquence - 17
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 13
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 8
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 16
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 18
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 16
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 15
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 22
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 17
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After MS

Salonen / Reger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 19
Barraqué: Séquence - 17
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 13
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 8
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 16
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 18
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 16
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 16
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 24
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 17
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 21


----------



## ptr

After MG

Carrillo / Barraqué

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 19
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 13
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 10
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 16
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 18
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 16
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 16
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 24
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 17
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 21


----------



## Skilmarilion

after ptr

Tchaikovsky [SQ] / Beethoven

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 19
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 14
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 10
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 16
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 18
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 16
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 16
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 24
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 17
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 21


----------



## Aecio

After Skilmarilion

Griffes/Scelsi

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 19
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 14
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 10
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 16
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 18
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 28
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 16
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 16
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 24
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 21


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Penderecki Salonen

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 19
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 14
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 10
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 16
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 12
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 18
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 28
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 16
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 16
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 25
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 21


----------



## pjang23

After Mika

Dupont Willan

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 19
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 14
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 10
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 16
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 14
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 18
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 22
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 28
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 16
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 16
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 25
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 22


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Finzi / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 20
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 14
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 10
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 16
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 14
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 18
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 28
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 16
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 16
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 25
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 8
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Griffes / Tuur

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 20
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 14
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 10
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 16
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 14
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 18
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 24
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 30
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 16
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 16
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 25
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 9
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Finzi / Rach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 20
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 14
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 10
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 16
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 14
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 18
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 26
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 30
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 16
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 25
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 9
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 22


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Rach / Dvorak
Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 20
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 14
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 10
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 16
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 14
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 19
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 26
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 30
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 16
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 25
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 9
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 22


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Carrillo / Griffes

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 20
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 14
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 12
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 16
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 14
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 18
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 26
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 31
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 16
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 25
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 11
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 9
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 22


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Kodaly/Tailleferre

*Nominated*:

Kodaly: Summer evening - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 20
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 14
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 12
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 16
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 14
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 18
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 26
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 31
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 16
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 25
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 12
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 9
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 22


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Adams / Finzi

Nominated:

Kodaly: Summer evening - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 22
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 14
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 12
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 16
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 14
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 18
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 27
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 31
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 16
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 25
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 12
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 9
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 22


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Reger / Kodaly 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 22
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 14
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 12
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 16
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 14
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 18
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 27
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 31
Kodaly: Summer evening - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 18
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 25
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 12
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 9
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 22


----------



## Mika

after Science

Griffes Tuur

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 22
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 14
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 12
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 16
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 14
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 18
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 27
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 33
Kodaly: Summer evening - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 18
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 25
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 12
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 10
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 22


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Dvorak / Rach
Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 22
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 14
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 12
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 16
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 14
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 20
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 27
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 33
Kodaly: Summer evening - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 18
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 18
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 25
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 12
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 10
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After MS

Finzi / Willan

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 22
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 14
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 12
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 16
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 14
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 20
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 33
Kodaly: Summer evening - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 18
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 18
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 25
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 12
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 10
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 23


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Coulthard Dupont

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 22
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 14
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 12
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 15
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 20
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 29
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 33
Kodaly: Summer evening - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 18
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 18
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 25
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 12
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 10
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 23


----------



## ptr

After pjang23:

Willan / Finzi

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 22
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 14
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 12
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 15
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 20
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 30
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 33
Kodaly: Summer evening - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 18
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 18
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 25
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 12
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 10
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Griffes/Rachmaninov

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 22
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 14
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 12
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 15
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 20
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 30
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 35
Kodaly: Summer evening - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 18
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 25
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 12
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 10
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 25


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Adams / Salonen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 24
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 14
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 12
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 15
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 20
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 30
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 35
Kodaly: Summer evening - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 18
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 26
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 12
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 10
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Rachmaninov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 24
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 14
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 12
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 15
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 20
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 30
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 35
Kodaly: Summer evening - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 27
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 20
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 18
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 26
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 12
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 10
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Tailleferre / Salonen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 24
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 14
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 12
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 15
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 20
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 30
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 35
Kodaly: Summer evening - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 27
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 20
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 18
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 10
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 25


----------



## Mika

After PG

Rautavaara Griffes

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 24
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 14
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 12
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 15
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 20
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 30
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 36
Kodaly: Summer evening - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 27
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 20
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 29
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 18
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 10
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 25


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Dupont Willan

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 24
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 14
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 12
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 17
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 20
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 30
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 36
Kodaly: Summer evening - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 27
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 20
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 29
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 18
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 10
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Finzi / Griffes

Nominated

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 24
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 14
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 12
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 17
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 20
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 32
Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8 - 37
Kodaly: Summer evening - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 27
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 20
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 29
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 18
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 10
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 26


I shall be most miffed if the Finzi doesn't achieve festive enshrinement


----------



## ptr

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade
1967. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major
1968. Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major
1969. Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408
1970. Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8

*Merry Christmas Master Ghost* This is my part of the Finzinalisation! 

Griffes / Willan

*Nominated*

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 24
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 14
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 12
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 17
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 20
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 32
Kodaly: Summer evening - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 27
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 20
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 29
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 18
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 10
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 27


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Very well, MG, I shall vote for Finzi as well!*
After ptr
Finzi / Rach
Nominated

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 24
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 14
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 12
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 17
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 20
*Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 - 34*
Kodaly: Summer evening - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 27
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 21
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 29
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 18
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 10
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 27


----------



## Aecio

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade
1967. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major
1968. Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major
1969. Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408
1970. Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8
1971. Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39

Finzi/Rachmaninov

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 24
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 14
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 12
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 17
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 20
Kodaly: Summer evening - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 27
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 22
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 29
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 18
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 10
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

Yay!! Merry Christmas Everyone. Blessings to you all and your families. Hope you all have a wondrous Yuletide.


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Prokofiev / Prokofiev

Nominated:
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 2 - Trout
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 24
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 14
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 12
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 17
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 20
Kodaly: Summer evening - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 27
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 27
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 22
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 29
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 18
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 10
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Tuur / Pfitzner

Nominated:
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 2 - Trout
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 24
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 14
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 12
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 17
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 20
Kodaly: Summer evening - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 27
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 28
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 22
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 29
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 18
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 12
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 27


----------



## science

after PG:

Tuur / Pfitzner

Rachman / Beethoven 

Nominated:
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 2 - Trout
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 24
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 12
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 17
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 20
Kodaly: Summer evening - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 27
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 28
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 24
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 29
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 18
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 12
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 27


----------



## Blancrocher

After science:

Prokofiev 1 (seconded) / Prokofiev 2 (seconded)

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 24
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 12
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 17
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 20
Kodaly: Summer evening - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 27
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 28
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 2
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 24
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 29
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 18
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 12
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 27


----------



## Mika

After blancrocher

Pfitzner Tuur

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 24
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 12
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 17
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 20
Kodaly: Summer evening - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 27
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 30
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 2
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 24
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 29
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 18
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 13
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 27


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Dvorak / Rach
Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 24
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 12
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 17
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 22
Kodaly: Summer evening - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 27
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 30
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 2
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 25
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 29
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 18
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 13
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 27


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata

Dupont/Coulthard

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 24
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 12
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 19
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 19
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 22
Kodaly: Summer evening - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 27
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 30
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 2
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 25
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 29
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 18
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 13
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Liszt (nominating my favourite Liszt Organ work) / Rach

Nominated:
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 2 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 24
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 12
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 19
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 19
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 22
Kodaly: Summer evening - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 27
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 30
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 2
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 29
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 18
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 13
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 27


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Prokofiev 1 / Willan

*Nominated*:
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 24
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 12
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 19
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 19
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 22
Kodaly: Summer evening - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 27
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 30
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 2
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 29
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 18
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 13
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 28


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Reger/Liszt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 24
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 12
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 19
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 19
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 22
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 3
Kodaly: Summer evening - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 27
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 30
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 2
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 29
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 20
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 13
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 28


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Prokofiev 2 / Pfitzner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 24
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 12
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 19
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 19
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 22
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 3
Kodaly: Summer evening - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 27
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina, WoO17 - 31
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 4
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 29
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 20
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 13
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 28


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Pfitzner / Carrilo

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 24
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 13
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 19
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 19
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 22
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 3
Kodaly: Summer evening - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 27
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 33
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 4
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 29
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 20
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 27
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 13
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 28


----------



## Mika

After PG

Pfitzner / Salonen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 24
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 13
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 19
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 19
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 22
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 3
Kodaly: Summer evening - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 27
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 35
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 4
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 29
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 20
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 28
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 13
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 28


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Coulthard Dupont

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 24
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 13
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 21
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 20
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 22
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 3
Kodaly: Summer evening - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 27
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 35
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 4
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 29
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 20
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 28
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 13
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 28


----------



## ptr

After pjang23:

Willan / Kodaly

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 24
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 13
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 21
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 20
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 22
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 3
Kodaly: Summer evening - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 27
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 35
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 4
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 29
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 20
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 28
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 13
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 30


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Happy Xmas Pfitzner / Reger

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 24
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 13
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 21
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 20
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 22
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 3
Kodaly: Summer evening - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 27
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
*Pfitzner: Palestrina - 37*
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 4
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 29
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 28
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 13
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 30


----------



## pjang23

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade
1967. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major
1968. Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major
1969. Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408
1970. Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8
1971. Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39
1972. Pfitzner: Palestrina

Willan Dupont

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 24
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 13
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 21
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 21
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 22
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 3
Kodaly: Summer evening - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 27
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 4
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 29
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 28
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 13
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 32


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Prokofiev 2 / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 25
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 13
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 21
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 21
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 22
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 3
Kodaly: Summer evening - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 27
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 6
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 29
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 28
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 13
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 32


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Salonen Tuur

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 25
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 13
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 21
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 21
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 22
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 3
Kodaly: Summer evening - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 27
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 6
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 29
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 14
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 32


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Willan / Liszt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 25
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 13
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 21
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 21
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 22
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 27
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 6
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 29
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 14
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 34


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Willan / Dupont

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 25
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 13
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 21
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 22
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 22
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 27
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 6
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 29
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 14
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 36


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Koechlin/Scelsi

Here's a nice version of the Koechlin String Quartet #1






*Nominated*:

Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - Aecio - 2

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 25
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 13
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 21
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 22
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 22
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 27
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 6
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 29
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 14
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 36


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Rautavaara/Tuur

Nominated:
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - Aecio - 2

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 25
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 13
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 21
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 22
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 22
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 27
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 6
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 36


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Prokofiev 1 / Koechlin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 25
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 13
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 21
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 22
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 22
Kodaly: Summer evening - 4
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 3
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 27
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 6
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 36


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Dvorak

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 25
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 13
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 21
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 22
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 4
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 29
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 6
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15
Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 36


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Willan Coulthard

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 25
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 13
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 21
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 22
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 4
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 29
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 6
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 26
*Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31*
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15
*Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ - 38 *


----------



## pjang23

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade
1967. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major
1968. Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major
1969. Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408
1970. Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8
1971. Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39
1972. Pfitzner: Palestrina
1973. Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 25
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 13
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 21
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 22
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 4
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 29
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 6
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 30
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Salonen / Liszt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 25
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 13
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 21
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 22
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 4
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 29
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 6
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 32
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## Mika

After MG

Salonen / Scelsi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 25
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 13
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 21
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 22
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 4
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 29
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 6
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 34
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Prokofiev 1 / 2

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 25
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 13
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 21
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 22
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 4
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 29
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 8
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 34
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Prokofiev 1 / Dvorak
Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 25
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 13
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 21
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 22
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 24
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 4
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 29
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 12
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 8
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 34
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata

Beethoven/Prokofiev 1

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 25
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 17
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 13
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 21
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 22
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 24
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 4
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 29
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 8
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 34
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Salonen / Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel

Nominated:
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 25
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 17
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 13
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 21
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 22
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 24
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 4
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 29
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 8
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 36
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Prokofiev 2 (only adding 1 point since ptr was a little too generous) / Salonen

Nominated:
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 25
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 17
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 13
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 21
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 22
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 24
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 4
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 29
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 9
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 37
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Koechlin Coulthard

Nominated:
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 25
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 17
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 13
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 22
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 22
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 24
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 4
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 29
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 9
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 37
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After pjang23
Humperdinck (seconded) / Dvorak
Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 25
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 17
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 13
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 22
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 22
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 25
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 3
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 4
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 29
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 9
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 37
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## Blancrocher

After MoonlightSonata

Mozart / Humperdinck

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 25
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 17
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 13
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 22
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 22
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 25
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 4
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 31
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 9
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 37
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## Mika

After Blancrocher

Penderecki Salonen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 25
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 17
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 13
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 22
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 22
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 25
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 4
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 31
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 9
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 26
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
*Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 38*
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika (fix clash edit)

Rachmaninov / Liszt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 25
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 17
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 13
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 22
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 22
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 25
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 6
Kodaly: Summer evening - 4
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 31
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 9
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
*Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano - 38*
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## ptr

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade
1967. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major
1968. Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major
1969. Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408
1970. Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8
1971. Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39
1972. Pfitzner: Palestrina
1973. Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ
1974. Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano

after Ghost (and Mika)

Kodaly / Prokofiev 2

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 25
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 17
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 13
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 22
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 22
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 25
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 6
Kodaly: Summer evening - 6
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 31
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 10
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Kodaly/Beethoven

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 25
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 18
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 13
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 22
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 22
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 25
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 6
Kodaly: Summer evening - 8
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 31
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 10
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 22
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## Oskaar

After Aecio

Dvořák/Tchaikovsky: String

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 25
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 18
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 13
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 22
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 22
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 27
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 6
Kodaly: Summer evening - 8
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 31
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 10
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## Trout

After oskaar:

Prokofiev 2 / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 26
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 18
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 13
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 22
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 22
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 27
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 6
Kodaly: Summer evening - 8
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 31
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 12
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Dvorak

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 26
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 18
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 13
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 22
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 22
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 6
Kodaly: Summer evening - 8
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 33
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 12
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Carillo / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 26
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 18
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 15
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 22
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 22
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 6
Kodaly: Summer evening - 8
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 34
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 12
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Coulthard Dupont

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 26
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 18
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 15
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 24
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 23
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 6
Kodaly: Summer evening - 8
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 34
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 12
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 28
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Rach / Liszt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 26
Barraqué: Séquence - 18
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 18
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 15
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 24
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 23
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 7
Kodaly: Summer evening - 8
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 34
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 12
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Barraqué / Carrillo

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 26
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 18
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 24
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 23
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 7
Kodaly: Summer evening - 8
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 34
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 12
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Wolfie Ludwig van

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 26
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 19
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 24
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 23
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 7
Kodaly: Summer evening - 8
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 36
Pärt: Miserere - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 12
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Dupont/Part

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 26
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 19
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 24
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 25
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 7
Kodaly: Summer evening - 8
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 36
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 12
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Prokofiev 2 / Koechlin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 26
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 19
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 24
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 25
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 8
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 6
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 36
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 14
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Koechlin Coulthard

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 26
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 19
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 25
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 25
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 8
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 8
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 36
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 14
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## Blancrocher

After pjang23:

Respighi (nominated) / Prokofiev 1

Nominated:

Respighi: Il tramonto - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 26
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 19
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 25
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 25
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 8
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 8
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 36
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 14
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 14
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 30
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Blancrocher
Rach / Prokofiev 1
Nominated:

Respighi: Il tramonto - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 26
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 19
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 25
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 25
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 8
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 8
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 36
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 15
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 14
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 32
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## ptr

After MS

Kodaly / Respighi (sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 26
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 19
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 25
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 25
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 10
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 8
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 36
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 15
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 14
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 32
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Rach / Reich (nom)

*Nominated*:

Reich: Proverb - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 26
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 19
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 25
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 25
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 10
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 8
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 36
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 15
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 14
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 34
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## Mika

After MG

Rach / Prokofiev

Nominated:

Reich: Proverb - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 26
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 19
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 25
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 25
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 10
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 8
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 36
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 15
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 15
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 36
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Rach / Coulthard

Nominated:

Reich: Proverb - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 26
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 19
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 26
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 25
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 10
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 8
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 36
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 15
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 15
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 38
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 14
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Adams / Tailleferre

Nominated:

Reich: Proverb - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 28
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 19
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 26
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 25
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 10
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 8
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 36
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 15
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 15
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 38
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 15
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## Skilmarilion

after Paulie

Haydn / Beethoven

*Nominated:*

Reich: Proverb - 1 - MagneticGhost
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded:*

Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 28
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 26
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 25
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 10
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 8
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 36
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 15
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 15
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 38
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 15
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## Trout

After Skilmarilion:

Haydn / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 28
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 26
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 25
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 28
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 4
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 10
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 8
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 36
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 15
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 15
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 38
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Reich: Proverb - 2
Respighi: Il tramonto - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 15
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Rachmaninov / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 28
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 26
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 25
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 28
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 4
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 10
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 8
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 37
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 15
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 15
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 40
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Reich: Proverb - 2
Respighi: Il tramonto - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 15
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## pjang23

Faure's Les Roses d'Ispahan (Op.39/4) has been one of my favorite discoveries this past year. Can't find Elly Ameling's performance online so I've uploaded it.

After mmsbls:

Faure Dupont

Nominated:
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 2 - pjang23 https://app.box.com/s/132mrcrbk3btk1y4edlz

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 28
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 26
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 26
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 28
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 4
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 10
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 8
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 37
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 15
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 15
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 40
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Reich: Proverb - 2
Respighi: Il tramonto - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 15
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Rach / Fauré

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 28
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 26
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 26
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 28
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 4
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 10
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 8
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 37
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 15
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 15
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 42
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 31
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Reich: Proverb - 2
Respighi: Il tramonto - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 15
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## Mika

After MG

Adams Rautavaara

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 26
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 26
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 28
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 4
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 10
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 8
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 37
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 15
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 15
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 42
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 32
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Reich: Proverb - 2
Respighi: Il tramonto - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 15
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Reich / Kodaly

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 26
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 26
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 28
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 4
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 11
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 8
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 37
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 15
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 15
Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 42
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 32
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Reich: Proverb - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 15
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Rach / Dvorak
Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 26
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 26
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 29
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 4
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 11
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 8
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 37
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 15
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 15
*Rachmaninov - Vocalise (from Fourteen Songs, Op. 34) - 44*
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 32
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Reich: Proverb - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 15
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## Aecio

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade
1967. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major
1968. Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major
1969. Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408
1970. Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8
1971. Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39
1972. Pfitzner: Palestrina
1973. Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ
1974. Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano
1975. Rachmaninov: Vocalise

Koechlin/Faure

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 26
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 26
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 29
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 4
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 11
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 10
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 37
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 15
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 32
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Reich: Proverb - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 15
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## Trout

For the record, I think we agreed that the Rachmaninoff would be the entire opus 34 set instead of just Vocalise.

After Aecio:

Prokofiev 1 / Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 26
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 26
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 29
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 5
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 11
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 10
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 37
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 17
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 32
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Reich: Proverb - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 15
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Faure Koechlin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 26
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 26
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 29
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 5
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 11
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 11
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 37
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 17
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 32
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Reich: Proverb - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 15
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart / Dvorak

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 26
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 26
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 30
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 5
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 11
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 11
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 7
*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453 - 39*
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 17
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 15
*Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 32*
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Reich: Proverb - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 15
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## mmsbls

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade
1967. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major
1968. Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major
1969. Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408
1970. Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8
1971. Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39
1972. Pfitzner: Palestrina
1973. Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ
1974. Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano
1975. Rachmaninov: Fourteen Songs, Op. 34
1976. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 26
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 26
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 30
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 5
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 11
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 11
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 7
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 17
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 32
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Reich: Proverb - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 15
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 15


----------



## Mika

Rautavaara Tuur

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 26
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 26
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 30
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 5
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 11
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 11
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 7
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 17
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 34
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Reich: Proverb - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 15
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 16


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Dvorak / Prokofiev 1
Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 26
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 26
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 32
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 5
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 11
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 11
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 7
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 18
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 34
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 21
Reich: Proverb - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 15
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After MS

Liszt / Reger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 26
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 26
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 32
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 5
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 11
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 11
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 18
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 34
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 22
Reich: Proverb - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 15
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 16


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Kodaly / Reich

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 26
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 26
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 32
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 5
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 13
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 11
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 18
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 34
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 22
Reich: Proverb - 5
Respighi: Il tramonto - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 15
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Kodaly / Tailleferre

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 26
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 26
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 32
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 5
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 15
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 11
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 18
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 34
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 22
Reich: Proverb - 5
Respighi: Il tramonto - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 16


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Rautavaara Tuur

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 26
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 26
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 32
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 5
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 15
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 11
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 18
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 15
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 36
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 22
Reich: Proverb - 5
Respighi: Il tramonto - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Reich / Rautavaara

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 26
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 26
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 32
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 5
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 15
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 11
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 18
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 15
*Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 37*
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 22
Reich: Proverb - 7
Respighi: Il tramonto - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 17


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Prokofiev 2 / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 26
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 26
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 32
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 5
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 15
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 11
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 18
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 37
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 22
Reich: Proverb - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 17

Rautavaara still needs a couple more points to be 7 over Dvorak.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Oops: Sorry - didn't see him


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Coulthard Koechlin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 28
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 26
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 32
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 5
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 15
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 12
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 18
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 37
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 22
Reich: Proverb - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 17


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After pjang23
Dvorak / Prokofiev 1
Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 28
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 26
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 34
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 5
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 15
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 12
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 19
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 37
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 22
Reich: Proverb - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 17


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata


Faure/Prokofiev1

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 16
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 28
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 26
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 34
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 5
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 15
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 12
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 20
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 37
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 22
Reich: Proverb - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 17


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Respighi / Carrillo

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 28
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 26
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 34
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 5
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 15
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 12
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 20
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 37
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 22
Reich: Proverb - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 5
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Liszt / DuPont

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 28
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 27
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 34
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 5
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 15
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 12
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 20
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 17
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 37
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 22
Reich: Proverb - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 5
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 17


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Prokofiev 2 / Haydn

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 28
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 27
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 34
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 6
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 15
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 12
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 20
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 19
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 37
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 22
Reich: Proverb - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 5
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 17


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Faure Prokofiev2

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 28
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 27
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 34
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 6
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 15
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 12
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 20
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 20
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 37
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 22
Reich: Proverb - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 5
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 17


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Rautavaara Tuur

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 28
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 27
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 34
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 6
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 15
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 12
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 20
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 20
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 39
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 22
Reich: Proverb - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 5
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 18


----------



## musicrom

After Mika:

Tchaikovsky S2 / Dvorak

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 28
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 27
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 35
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 6
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 15
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 12
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 20
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 20
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 39
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 22
Reich: Proverb - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 5
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 18


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After musicrom
Dvorak / Prokofiev 1
Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 28
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 27
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 37
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 6
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 15
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 12
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 21
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 20
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 39
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 22
Reich: Proverb - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 5
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 18


----------



## ptr

After MS

Reich / Kodaly

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 20
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 28
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 27
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 37
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 6
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 16
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 12
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 21
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 20
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 39
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 22
Reich: Proverb - 10
Respighi: Il tramonto - 5
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 18


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Koechlin/Beethoven

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 28
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 27
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 37
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 6
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 4
Kodaly: Summer evening - 16
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 14
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 21
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 20
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 39
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 22
Reich: Proverb - 10
Respighi: Il tramonto - 5
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Reich / Hump

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 20
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 28
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 27
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 37
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 6
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 16
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 14
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 7
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 21
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 20
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 39
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 22
Reich: Proverb - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 5
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Barraque / Part

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 22
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat major - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 28
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 27
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 37
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 6
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 16
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 14
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 - 21
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a - 20
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 39
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A- C- H, Op. 46 - 22
Reich: Proverb - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 5
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E- flat minor - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 18


----------



## Skilmarilion

after Paulie

Mozart / Tchaikovksy [SQ]

*Nominated:*

Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded:*

Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 22
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 28
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 27
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 37
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 6
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 16
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 14
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 21
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 20
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 39
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 22
Reich: Proverb - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 5
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 18


----------



## Trout

After Skilmarilion:

Prokofiev 2 / Respighi

*Nominated:*

Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded:*

Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 22
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 28
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 27
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 37
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 6
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 16
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 14
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 10
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 21
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 22
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 39
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 22
Reich: Proverb - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 6
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 18


----------



## Mika

after Trout

Rautavaara Penderecki

Nominated:

Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 22
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 28
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 27
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 37
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 6
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 16
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 14
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 21
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 22
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 41
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 22
Reich: Proverb - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 6
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 18


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Faure Dupont

Nominated:
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 22
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 28
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 28
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 37
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 6
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 16
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 14
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 21
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 22
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 41
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 22
Reich: Proverb - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 6
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 18


----------



## ptr

After pjang23:

Scelsi / Liszt

*Nominated*:
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 22
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 28
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 28
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 37
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 6
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 16
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 14
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 12
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 21
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 22
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 41
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 22
Reich: Proverb - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 6
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 22
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 24
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 18


----------



## Aecio

ptr said:


> After pjang23:
> Dupont/Rautavaara
> 
> *Nominated*:
> Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 2 - Skilmarilion
> 
> *Seconded*:
> Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
> Barraqué: Séquence - 22
> Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
> Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
> Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 28
> Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 30
> Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 37
> Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 12
> Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 6
> Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 5
> Kodaly: Summer evening - 16
> Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 14
> Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 12
> Pärt: Miserere - 8
> Penderecki: Fluorescences - 11
> Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 21
> Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 22
> Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 42
> Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 22
> Reich: Proverb - 12
> Respighi: Il tramonto - 6
> Scelsi: Hurqualia - 22
> Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
> Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 24
> Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
> Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
> Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Reich / Tchaikovsky SQ3

*Nominated*:
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 22
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 28
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 30
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 37
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 6
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 16
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 14
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 12
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 21
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 22
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 42
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 22
Reich: Proverb - 14
Respighi: Il tramonto - 6
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 22
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 18


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Dvorak / Prokofiev 1
Nominated:
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 30
Barraqué: Séquence - 22
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 28
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 30
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 39
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 6
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 16
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 14
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 12
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 22
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 22
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 42
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 22
Reich: Proverb - 14
Respighi: Il tramonto - 6
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 22
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 18


----------



## Trout

After MoonlightSonata:

Prokofiev 1 / Adams

Nominated:
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 31
Barraqué: Séquence - 22
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 28
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 30
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 39
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 6
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 16
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 14
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 12
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 24
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 22
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 42
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 22
Reich: Proverb - 14
Respighi: Il tramonto - 6
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 22
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 18


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Rautavaara / Adams

Nominated:
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 32
Barraqué: Séquence - 22
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 28
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 30
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 39
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 6
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 16
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 14
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 12
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 24
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 22
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 44
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 22
Reich: Proverb - 14
Respighi: Il tramonto - 6
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 22
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 18


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Faure Koechlin

Nominated:
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 32
Barraqué: Séquence - 22
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 28
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 30
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 39
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 6
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 16
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 15
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 12
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 24
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 22
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 44
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 22
Reich: Proverb - 14
Respighi: Il tramonto - 6
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 22
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Liszt / Reger

Nominated:
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 32
Barraqué: Séquence - 22
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 28
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 30
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 39
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 6
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 16
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 15
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 14
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 24
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 22
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 44
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 14
Respighi: Il tramonto - 6
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 22
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 18


----------



## ptr

After MG

Respighi / Mozart (sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 32
Barraqué: Séquence - 22
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 28
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 30
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 39
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 6
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 16
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 op.51 - 15
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 14
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 3
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 24
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 22
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 44
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 14
Respighi: Il tramonto - 8
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 22
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 18


----------



## Skilmarilion

after ptr

Rautavaara / Haydn

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 32
Barraqué: Séquence - 22
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 28
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 30
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F - 39
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 7
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 16
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 15
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 14
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 3
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 24
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 22
*Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana" - 46*
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 14
Respighi: Il tramonto - 8
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 22
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 18


----------



## Aecio

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade
1967. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major
1968. Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major
1969. Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408
1970. Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8
1971. Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39
1972. Pfitzner: Palestrina
1973. Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ
1974. Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano
1975. Rachmaninov: Fourteen Songs, Op. 34
1976. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453
1977. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana"
1978. Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F

Scelsi/Faure

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 32
Barraqué: Séquence - 22
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 28
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 30
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 7
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 16
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 15
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 14
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 3
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 24
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 22
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 14
Respighi: Il tramonto - 8
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 24
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 18


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Prokofiev 2 / Adams

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 33
Barraqué: Séquence - 22
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 28
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 30
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 7
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 16
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 15
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 14
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 3
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 24
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 24
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 14
Respighi: Il tramonto - 8
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 24
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 18


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Coulthard Prokofiev 2

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 33
Barraqué: Séquence - 22
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 30
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 30
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 7
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 16
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 15
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 14
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 3
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 24
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 14
Respighi: Il tramonto - 8
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 24
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Adams / Scelsi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 35
Barraqué: Séquence - 22
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 30
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 30
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 7
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 16
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 15
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 14
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 3
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 24
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 14
Respighi: Il tramonto - 8
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Koechlin / Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 35
Barraqué: Séquence - 22
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 30
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 30
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 8
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 16
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 17
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 14
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 3
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 24
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 14
Respighi: Il tramonto - 8
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Reich / Respighi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 35
Barraqué: Séquence - 22
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 30
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 30
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 8
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 16
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 17
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 14
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 3
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 24
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 16
Respighi: Il tramonto - 9
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 18


----------



## Mika

After MG

Tuur Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 36
Barraqué: Séquence - 22
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 30
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 30
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 8
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 16
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 17
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 14
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 3
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 24
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 16
Respighi: Il tramonto - 9
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 20


----------



## MoonlightSonata

My next vote after this will probably be early. However, I shall leave more than 9 hours before the next.
After Mika
Prokofiev 1 / Fauré
Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 36
Barraqué: Séquence - 22
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 30
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 30
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 8
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 16
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 17
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 14
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 3
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 26
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 16
Respighi: Il tramonto - 9
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 20


----------



## ptr

After MS

Respighi / Kodaly

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 36
Barraqué: Séquence - 22
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 30
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 30
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 8
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 17
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 17
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 14
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 3
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 26
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 25
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 16
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 20


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Prokofiev 2 / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean - 37*
Barraqué: Séquence - 22
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
*Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 30
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 30*
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 8
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 17
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 17
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 14
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 3
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 26
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 16
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 20


----------



## Trout

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade
1967. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major
1968. Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major
1969. Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408
1970. Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8
1971. Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39
1972. Pfitzner: Palestrina
1973. Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ
1974. Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano
1975. Rachmaninov: Fourteen Songs, Op. 34
1976. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453
1977. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana"
1978. Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F
1979. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean


Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 22
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 30
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 30
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 8
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 17
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 17
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 14
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 3
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 26
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 16
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 20


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Coulthard Dupont

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 22
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 32
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 31
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 8
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 5
Kodaly: Summer evening - 17
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 17
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 14
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 3
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 26
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 16
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Reich / Hump

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 22
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 32
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 31
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 8
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 6
Kodaly: Summer evening - 17
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 17
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 14
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 3
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 26
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 20


----------



## Mika

After MG

Coulthard Tuur

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 22
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 17
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 34
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 31
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 8
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 6
Kodaly: Summer evening - 17
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 17
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 14
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 3
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 26
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Liszt / Carrillo

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: Séquence - 22
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 34
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 31
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 8
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 6
Kodaly: Summer evening - 17
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 17
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 16
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 3
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 26
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Kodaly/Coulthard

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: Séquence - 22
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 35
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 31
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 8
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 6
Kodaly: Summer evening - 19
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 17
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 16
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 3
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 26
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Prokofiev 1 / Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 22
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 35
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 31
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 9
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 6
Kodaly: Summer evening - 19
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 17
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 16
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 3
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 28
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Koechlin / Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 22
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 35
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 31
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 10
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 6
Kodaly: Summer evening - 19
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 19
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 16
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 3
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 28
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Liszt / Barraque 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 35
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 31
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 10
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 6
Kodaly: Summer evening - 19
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 19
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 18
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 3
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 28
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Coulthard Faure

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 37
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 31
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 10
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 6
Kodaly: Summer evening - 19
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 19
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 18
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 3
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 11
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 28
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Penderecki Kodaly

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 37
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 31
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 10
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 6
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 19
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 18
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 3
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 28
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 27
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Prokofiev 1 / Prokofiev 2

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 37
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 31
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 10
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 6
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 19
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 18
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 3
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 30
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 28
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr,
Prokofiev 1 / Beethoven
Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 22
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 37
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 31
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 10
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 6
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 19
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 18
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 3
Pärt: Miserere - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 32
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 28
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata

Part/Beethoven

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 23
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 37
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 31
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 10
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 6
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 19
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 18
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 3
Pärt: Miserere - 10
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 32
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 28
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Prokofiev 2 / Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 23
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 37
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 31
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 11
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 6
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 19
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 18
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 3
Pärt: Miserere - 10
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 32
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 30
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Koechlin Coulthard

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 23
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
*Coulthard: Piano Concerto - 38*
*Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 31*
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 11
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 6
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 21
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 18
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 3
Pärt: Miserere - 10
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 32
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 30
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## pjang23

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade
1967. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major
1968. Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major
1969. Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408
1970. Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8
1971. Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39
1972. Pfitzner: Palestrina
1973. Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ
1974. Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano
1975. Rachmaninov: Fourteen Songs, Op. 34
1976. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453
1977. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana"
1978. Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F
1979. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean
1980. Coulthard: Piano Concerto

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 23
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 31
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 11
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 6
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 21
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 18
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 3
Pärt: Miserere - 10
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 32
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 30
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After pjang23
Prokofiev 1 / Beethoven
Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 31
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 11
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 6
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 21
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 18
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 3
Pärt: Miserere - 10
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 34
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 30
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## Mika

after MS:

Prokofiev Dupont

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 32
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 11
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 6
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 21
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 18
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 3
Pärt: Miserere - 10
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 34
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 32
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Prokofiev 1 / Barraqué

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 32
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 11
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 6
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 21
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 18
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 3
Pärt: Miserere - 10
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 36
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 32
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Koechlin/Faure

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 32
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 11
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 6
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 18
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 3
Pärt: Miserere - 10
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 36
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 32
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Humperdinck / Arnold (nom)

*Nominated*:
Malcolm Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 32
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 11
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 8
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 18
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 3
Pärt: Miserere - 10
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 36
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 32
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B- A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## Skilmarilion

after MagneticGhost

Mozart / Haydn

*Nominated*:

Malcolm Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:

Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 32
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 12
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 8
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 18
Mozart - Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 10
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 36
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 32
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## Trout

After Skilmarilion:

Prokofiev 1 / Haydn

Nominated:

Malcolm Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 32
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 13
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 8
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 10
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 38
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 32
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Koechlin / Haydn

Nominated:

Malcolm Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 32
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 14
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 8
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 10
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 38
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 32
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Faure Prokofiev1

Nominated:

Malcolm Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 32
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 14
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 8
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 10
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 13
*Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor - 39*
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 32
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## pjang23

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade
1967. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major
1968. Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major
1969. Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408
1970. Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8
1971. Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39
1972. Pfitzner: Palestrina
1973. Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ
1974. Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano
1975. Rachmaninov: Fourteen Songs, Op. 34
1976. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453
1977. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana"
1978. Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F
1979. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean
1980. Coulthard: Piano Concerto
1981. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor

Nominated:
Malcolm Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 32
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 14
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 8
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 10
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 13
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 32
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade
1967. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major
1968. Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major
1969. Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408
1970. Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8
1971. Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39
1972. Pfitzner: Palestrina
1973. Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ
1974. Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano
1975. Rachmaninov: Fourteen Songs, Op. 34
1976. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453
1977. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana"
1978. Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F
1979. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean
1980. Coulthard: Piano Concerto
1981. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor

After pjang23:

Part / Penderecki

Nominated:

Malcolm Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 32
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 14
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 8
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 32
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 25
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Dupont/Scelsi


Nominated:

Malcolm Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 34
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 14
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 8
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 32
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

DuPont / Liszt
Nominated:

Malcolm Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 36
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 14
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 8
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 32
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## Mika

After MG

Dupont/Haydn


Nominated:

Malcolm Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 38
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 15
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 8
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 32
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Scelsi / Arnold (sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 2
Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 38
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 15
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 8
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 32
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Beethoven / Arnold
Nominated:


Seconded:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 3
Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 38
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 15
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 8
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 32
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## Guest

After ms

Rubinstein/Prokofiev

Nominated: 
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 3
Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 38
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 15
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 8
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 33
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21

Always been fond of this symphony. More memorable than a lot of his stuff, a bit of word painting, and the 2nd work I ever heard from him (after the 4th PC).


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Adams / Reich PP

Nominated:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 2 - Trout
Reich: Piano Phase - 1 - Trout
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 3
Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 38
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 15
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 8
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 33
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Reich P / Dupont

Nominated:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 2 - Trout
Reich: Piano Phase - 1 - Trout
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 3
Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 39
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 15
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 8
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 33
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 20
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## Mika

After MG

Haydn Dupont

Nominated:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 2 - Trout
Reich: Piano Phase - 1 - Trout
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 3
Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
*Dupont: Les heures dolentes - 40*
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 17
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 8
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 33
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Proverb - 20
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## ptr

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade
1967. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major
1968. Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major
1969. Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408
1970. Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8
1971. Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39
1972. Pfitzner: Palestrina
1973. Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ
1974. Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano
1975. Rachmaninov: Fourteen Songs, Op. 34
1976. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453
1977. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana"
1978. Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F
1979. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean
1980. Coulthard: Piano Concerto
1981. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor
1982. Dupont: Les heures dolentes

*After Mika*

Adams (sec) / Reich (sec)

*Nominated*:
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 2 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 4
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 3
Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 17
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 8
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 33
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Reich: Proverb - 20
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr

*Nominated:*
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 2 - uaxuctum
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 1 - uaxuctum
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 2 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded:*
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 4
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 3
Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 17
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 8
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 33
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Reich: Proverb - 20
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## Aecio

After Uaxuctum

Schmitt/Prokofiev

*Nominated:*
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 2 - uaxuctum
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 1 - uaxuctum
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 4
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 3
Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 17
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 8
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 34
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Reich: Proverb - 20
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Brahms Prokofiev

Nominated:
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 2 - pjang23
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 2 - uaxuctum
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 1 - uaxuctum
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 4
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 3
Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 17
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 8
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
*Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D - 35*
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Reich: Proverb - 20
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
*Scelsi: Hurqualia - 28*
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## pjang23

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade
1967. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major
1968. Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major
1969. Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408
1970. Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8
1971. Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39
1972. Pfitzner: Palestrina
1973. Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ
1974. Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano
1975. Rachmaninov: Fourteen Songs, Op. 34
1976. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453
1977. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana"
1978. Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F
1979. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean
1980. Coulthard: Piano Concerto
1981. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor
1982. Dupont: Les heures dolentes
1983. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D

Nominated:
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 2 - pjang23
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 2 - uaxuctum
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 1 - uaxuctum
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 4
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 3
Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 17
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 8
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Reich: Proverb - 20
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 25
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## Skilmarilion

after pjang

Tchaikovsky [SQ] / Beethoven

*Nominated:*

Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 2 - pjang23
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 2 - uaxuctum
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 1 - uaxuctum
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 4
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 3
Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 27
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 17
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 8
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Piano Phase - 2
Reich: Proverb - 20
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 27
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## Trout

After Skilmarilion:

Reich / Reich

*Nominated:*

Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 2 - pjang23
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 2 - uaxuctum
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 1 - uaxuctum
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 4
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 3
Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 27
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 17
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 8
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Piano Phase - 4
Reich: Proverb - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 28
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 27
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 21


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Scelsi Tuur

Nominated:

Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 2 - pjang23
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 2 - uaxuctum
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 1 - uaxuctum
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 4
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 3
Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 27
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 17
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 8
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Piano Phase - 4
Reich: Proverb - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 27
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## mmsbls

Wow, wonderful new nominations. My decisions will be difficult for the near future.

After Mika:

Brahms / Rubinstein

Nominated:

Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 2 - uaxuctum
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 1 - uaxuctum
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 4
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 3
Barraqué: Séquence - 23
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 27
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 4
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 17
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 8
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Piano Phase - 4
Reich: Proverb - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 27
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Scelsci / Barraque

Nominated:

Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 2 - uaxuctum
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 1 - uaxuctum
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 4
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 3
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 27
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 4
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 17
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 8
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Piano Phase - 4
Reich: Proverb - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 27
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PaulieGatto
Beethoven / Humperdinck
Nominated:

Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 2 - uaxuctum
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 1 - uaxuctum
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 4
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 3
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 29
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 4
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 17
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 9
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Piano Phase - 4
Reich: Proverb - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 27
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## ptr

After MS

Reich PP / Schmitt (sec)

*Nominated*:
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 2 - uaxuctum
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 1 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 4
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 3
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 29
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 4
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 17
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 9
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Piano Phase - 6
Reich: Proverb - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 27
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Arnold / Reich PP

*Nominated*:
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 2 - uaxuctum
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 1 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 4
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 29
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 4
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 17
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 9
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Reich: Proverb - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 27
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 3


----------



## Aecio

MagneticGhost said:


> After ptr
> 
> Arnold / Reich PP
> 
> *Nominated*:
> Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 2 - uaxuctum
> Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 1 - uaxuctum
> 
> *Seconded*:
> Adams: Phrygian Gates - 4
> Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 5
> Barraqué: Séquence - 24
> Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 29
> Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 5
> Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
> Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
> Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 17
> Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 9
> Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
> Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 25
> Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 19
> Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
> Pärt: Miserere - 12
> Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
> Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
> Reich: Piano Phase - 7
> Reich: Proverb - 21
> Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
> Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 3
> Scelsi: Hurqualia - 34
> Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
> Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 27
> Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
> Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
> Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22
> Schmitt: Crepuscules - 3


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Don't know what happened...

Scelsi/Brahms

*Nominated*:
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 2 - uaxuctum
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 1 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 4
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 29
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 17
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 9
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Reich: Proverb - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 34
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 27
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 3


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Adams / Haydn

*Nominated*:
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 2 - uaxuctum
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 1 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 6
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 29
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 18
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 9
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Piano Phase - 7
Reich: Proverb - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 34
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 3
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 27
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Brahms / Reich PP

Nominated:
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 2 - uaxuctum
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 6
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 29
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 7
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 18
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 9
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Piano Phase - 8
Reich: Proverb - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 34
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 3
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 27
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Brahms Koechlin

Nominated:
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 2 - uaxuctum
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 6
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 29
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 9
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 18
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 9
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 26
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Piano Phase - 8
Reich: Proverb - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 34
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 3
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 27
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## Hmmbug

After pjang23:

Beethoven/Pärt

Nominated:
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 2 - uaxuctum
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 6
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 31
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 9
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 18
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 9
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 26
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 13
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Piano Phase - 8
Reich: Proverb - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 34
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 3
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 27
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## Mika

After hmmbug

Scelsi haydn

Nominated:
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 2 - uaxuctum
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 6
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 31
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 9
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 19
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 9
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 26
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 19
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 13
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Piano Phase - 8
Reich: Proverb - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 36
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 3
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 27
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Schmitt / Liszt

*Nominated*:
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 2 - uaxuctum
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 1 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 6
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 31
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 9
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 19
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 9
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 26
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 13
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 23
Reich: Piano Phase - 8
Reich: Proverb - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 36
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 27
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Reich p / Reger

*Nominated*:
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 2 - uaxuctum
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 1 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 6
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 31
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 9
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 19
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 9
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 26
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 13
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 24
Reich: Piano Phase - 8
Reich: Proverb - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 36
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 27
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Koechlin/Brahms

*Nominated*:
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 2 - uaxuctum
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 1 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 6
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 31
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 10
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 18
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 19
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 9
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 28
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 13
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 24
Reich: Piano Phase - 8
Reich: Proverb - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 36
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 16
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 27
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Carillo / Tailleferre

Nominated:
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 2 - uaxuctum
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 6
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 31
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 10
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 20
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 19
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 9
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 28
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 13
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 24
Reich: Piano Phase - 8
Reich: Proverb - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 36
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 27
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Brahms Faure

Nominated:
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 2 - uaxuctum
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 6
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 31
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 12
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 20
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 21
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 19
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 9
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 28
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 13
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 24
Reich: Piano Phase - 8
Reich: Proverb - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 3
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 36
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 27
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Koechlin / Rubinstein

Nominated:
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 2 - uaxuctum
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 6
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 31
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 12
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 20
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 21
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 19
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 9
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 30
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 13
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 24
Reich: Piano Phase - 8
Reich: Proverb - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 4
Scelsi: Hurqualia - 36
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 27
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Scelsi Hump

Nominated:
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 2 - uaxuctum
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 6
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 31
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 12
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 20
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 21
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 19
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 10
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 30
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 13
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 24
Reich: Piano Phase - 8
Reich: Proverb - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 4
*Scelsi: Hurqualia - 38*
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 27
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## ptr

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade
1967. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major
1968. Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major
1969. Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408
1970. Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8
1971. Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39
1972. Pfitzner: Palestrina
1973. Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ
1974. Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano
1975. Rachmaninov: Fourteen Songs, Op. 34
1976. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453
1977. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana"
1978. Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F
1979. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean
1980. Coulthard: Piano Concerto
1981. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor
1982. Dupont: Les heures dolentes
1983. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D
1984. Scelsi: Hurqualia

*After Mika*:

Schmitt / Adams

*Nominated*:
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 2 - uaxuctum
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 1 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 7
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 31
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 12
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 20
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 21
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 19
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 10
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 30
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 13
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 24
Reich: Piano Phase - 8
Reich: Proverb - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 4
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 7
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 27
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Schmitt / Part

*Nominated*:
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 2 - uaxuctum
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 1 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 7
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 31
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 12
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 20
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 21
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 19
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 10
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 30
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 24
Reich: Piano Phase - 8
Reich: Proverb - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 4
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 27
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Adams / Haydn

Nominated:
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 2 - uaxuctum
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 9
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 31
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 12
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 20
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 21
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 20
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 10
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 30
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 24
Reich: Piano Phase - 8
Reich: Proverb - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 4
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 27
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Beethoven / Arnold
Nominated:
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 2 - uaxuctum
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 9
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 6
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 33
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 12
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 20
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 21
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 20
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 10
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 30
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 24
Reich: Piano Phase - 8
Reich: Proverb - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 4
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 27
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After MS

Liszt / Tchaikovsky SQ

Nominated:
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 2 - uaxuctum
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 9
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 6
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 33
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 12
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 20
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 21
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 20
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 10
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 30
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 24
Reich: Piano Phase - 8
Reich: Proverb - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 4
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 28
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Brahms / Reich PP

Nominated:
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 2 - uaxuctum
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 9
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 6
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 33
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 14
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 20
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 21
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 20
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 10
Kodaly: Summer evening - 20
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 30
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 24
Reich: Piano Phase - 9
Reich: Proverb - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 4
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 28
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Nono / Kodaly 

Nominated:
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 9
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 6
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 33
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 14
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 20
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 21
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 20
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 10
Kodaly: Summer evening - 21
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 30
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 4
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 24
Reich: Piano Phase - 9
Reich: Proverb - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 4
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 28
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Brahms Faure

Nominated:
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 9
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 6
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 33
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 16
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 20
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 22
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 20
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 10
Kodaly: Summer evening - 21
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 30
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 4
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 24
Reich: Piano Phase - 9
Reich: Proverb - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 4
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 28
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Partch/Reger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 9
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 6
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 33
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 16
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 20
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 22
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 20
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 10
Kodaly: Summer evening - 21
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 30
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 4
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 25
Reich: Piano Phase - 9
Reich: Proverb - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 4
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 28
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## Mika

After arcane

Beethoven Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 10
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 6
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 35
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 16
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 20
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 22
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 20
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 10
Kodaly: Summer evening - 21
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 30
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 4
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 25
Reich: Piano Phase - 9
Reich: Proverb - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 4
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 28
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Beethoven / Arnold
Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 10
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 7
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
*Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat - 37*
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 16
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 20
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 22
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 20
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 10
Kodaly: Summer evening - 21
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 30
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 4
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 25
Reich: Piano Phase - 9
Reich: Proverb - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 4
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 28
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## Aecio

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade
1967. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major
1968. Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major
1969. Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408
1970. Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8
1971. Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39
1972. Pfitzner: Palestrina
1973. Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ
1974. Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano
1975. Rachmaninov: Fourteen Songs, Op. 34
1976. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453
1977. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana"
1978. Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F
1979. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean
1980. Coulthard: Piano Concerto
1981. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor
1982. Dupont: Les heures dolentes
1983. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D
1984. Scelsi: Hurqualia
1985. Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat

After Mika

Beethoven/Carrillo

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 10
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 6
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 16
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 21
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 22
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 20
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 10
Kodaly: Summer evening - 21
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 30
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 4
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 25
Reich: Piano Phase - 9
Reich: Proverb - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 4
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 28
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Schmitt / Nono

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 10
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 6
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 16
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 21
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 22
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 20
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 10
Kodaly: Summer evening - 21
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 30
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 25
Reich: Piano Phase - 9
Reich: Proverb - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 4
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 28
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Reich p / Hump

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 10
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 6
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 16
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 21
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 22
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 20
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 11
Kodaly: Summer evening - 21
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 30
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 25
Reich: Piano Phase - 9
Reich: Proverb - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 4
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 28
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## Mika

Problem in upstream - MS got skipped


----------



## MagneticGhost

Means Beethoven got enshrined with +9 points and Arnold is missing a point...

Fixed 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 10
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 7
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 16
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 21
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 22
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 20
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 11
Kodaly: Summer evening - 21
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 30
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 5
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 25
Reich: Piano Phase - 9
Reich: Proverb - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 4
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 28
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## Skilmarilion

after MagneticGhost

Tchaikovsky [SQ] / Mozart

*Nominated:

Seconded:*

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 10
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 7
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 16
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 21
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 22
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 20
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 11
Kodaly: Summer evening - 21
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 30
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 25
Reich: Piano Phase - 9
Reich: Proverb - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 4
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## Oskaar

after Skilmarilion

Fauré / Kodaly
Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 10
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 7
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 16
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 21
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 24
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 20
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 11
Kodaly: Summer evening - 22
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 30
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 25
Reich: Piano Phase - 9
Reich: Proverb - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 4
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Koechlin Faure

Seconded:

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 10
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 7
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 16
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 21
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 20
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 11
Kodaly: Summer evening - 22
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 32
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 25
Reich: Piano Phase - 9
Reich: Proverb - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 4
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Koechlin Penderecki

Seconded:

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 10
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 7
Barraqué: Séquence - 24
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 16
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 21
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 20
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 11
Kodaly: Summer evening - 22
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 34
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 25
Reich: Piano Phase - 9
Reich: Proverb - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 4
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Koechlin / Barraque

Seconded:

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 10
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 7
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 16
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 21
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 20
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 11
Kodaly: Summer evening - 22
Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 36
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 25
Reich: Piano Phase - 9
Reich: Proverb - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 4
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Brahms / Koechlin

Seconded:

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 10
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 7
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 18
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 21
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 20
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 11
Kodaly: Summer evening - 22
*Koechlin: String Quartet #1 - 37*
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 25
Reich: Piano Phase - 9
Reich: Proverb - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 4
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
*Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 30*
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## mmsbls

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade
1967. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major
1968. Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major
1969. Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408
1970. Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8
1971. Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39
1972. Pfitzner: Palestrina
1973. Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ
1974. Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano
1975. Rachmaninov: Fourteen Songs, Op. 34
1976. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453
1977. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana"
1978. Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F
1979. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean
1980. Coulthard: Piano Concerto
1981. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor
1982. Dupont: Les heures dolentes
1983. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D
1984. Scelsi: Hurqualia
1985. Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat
1986. Koechlin: String Quartet #1

Seconded:

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 10
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 7
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 18
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 21
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 20
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 11
Kodaly: Summer evening - 22
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 25
Reich: Piano Phase - 9
Reich: Proverb - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 4
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Adams / Haydn

Seconded:

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 12
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 7
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 18
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 21
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 21
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 11
Kodaly: Summer evening - 22
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 25
Reich: Piano Phase - 9
Reich: Proverb - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 4
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Hahn/Brahms

Nominated

Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 12
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 7
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 19
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 21
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 21
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 11
Kodaly: Summer evening - 22
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 25
Reich: Piano Phase - 9
Reich: Proverb - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 4
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 30
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Reich / Tchaikovsky SQ

Nominated

Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 12
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 7
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 19
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 21
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 21
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 11
Kodaly: Summer evening - 22
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 25
Reich: Piano Phase - 9
Reich: Proverb - 27
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 4
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 31
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Kodaly / Arnold

*Nominated*
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 12
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 8
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 19
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 21
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 21
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 11
Kodaly: Summer evening - 24
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 25
Reich: Piano Phase - 9
Reich: Proverb - 27
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 4
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 31
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Humperdinck / Arnold

Nominated
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 12
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 9
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 19
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 21
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 25
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 21
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 13
Kodaly: Summer evening - 24
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 25
Reich: Piano Phase - 9
Reich: Proverb - 27
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 4
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 31
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## pjang23

After MS:

Brahms Faure

Nominated
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 12
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 9
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 21
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 26
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 21
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 13
Kodaly: Summer evening - 24
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 25
Reich: Piano Phase - 9
Reich: Proverb - 27
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 4
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 31
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Brahms / Rubinstein

Nominated
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 12
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 9
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 23
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 21
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 26
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 21
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 13
Kodaly: Summer evening - 24
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 25
Reich: Piano Phase - 9
Reich: Proverb - 27
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 31
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Reich / Reich

Nominated
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 12
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 9
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 23
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 21
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 26
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 21
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 13
Kodaly: Summer evening - 24
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 25
Reich: Piano Phase - 11
Reich: Proverb - 28
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 31
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Arnold / Tchaikovsky SQ

Nominated
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 12
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 11
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 23
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 21
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 26
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 21
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 13
Kodaly: Summer evening - 24
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 25
Reich: Piano Phase - 11
Reich: Proverb - 28
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 32
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Tchaikovsky SQ / Haydn

Nominated
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 12
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 11
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 23
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 21
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 26
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 22
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 13
Kodaly: Summer evening - 24
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 25
Reich: Piano Phase - 11
Reich: Proverb - 28
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 34
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PG
Humperdinck / Arnold

Nominated
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 12
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 12
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 23
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 21
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 26
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 22
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 15
Kodaly: Summer evening - 24
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 5
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 25
Reich: Piano Phase - 11
Reich: Proverb - 28
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 34
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## Mika

After MS

Nono Kodaly

Nominated
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 12
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 12
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 23
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 21
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 26
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 22
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 15
Kodaly: Summer evening - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 7
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 25
Reich: Piano Phase - 11
Reich: Proverb - 28
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 34
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Reger / Hahn (sec)

*Nominated*

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 12
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 12
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 23
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 21
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 26
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 3
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 22
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 15
Kodaly: Summer evening - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 7
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 11
Reich: Proverb - 28
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 34
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Kodaly/Carrillo

*Nominated*

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 12
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 12
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 23
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 26
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 3
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 22
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 15
Kodaly: Summer evening - 27
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 7
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 11
Reich: Proverb - 28
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 34
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Tchaikovsky SQ / Reich P

*Nominated*

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 12
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 12
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 23
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 26
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 3
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 22
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 15
Kodaly: Summer evening - 27
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 7
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 11
Reich: Proverb - 29
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
*Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor - 36*
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## pjang23

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade
1967. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major
1968. Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major
1969. Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408
1970. Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8
1971. Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39
1972. Pfitzner: Palestrina
1973. Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ
1974. Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano
1975. Rachmaninov: Fourteen Songs, Op. 34
1976. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453
1977. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana"
1978. Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F
1979. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean
1980. Coulthard: Piano Concerto
1981. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor
1982. Dupont: Les heures dolentes
1983. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D
1984. Scelsi: Hurqualia
1985. Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat
1986. Koechlin: String Quartet #1
1987. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor

Brahms Faure

Nominated

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 12
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 12
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 25
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 27
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 3
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 22
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 15
Kodaly: Summer evening - 27
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 7
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 3
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 11
Reich: Proverb - 29
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Reich Proverb / Partch

Nominated

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 12
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 12
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 25
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 27
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 3
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 22
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 15
Kodaly: Summer evening - 27
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 7
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 4
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 11
Reich: Proverb - 31
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Reich / Reich

Nominated

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 12
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 12
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 25
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 27
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 3
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 22
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 15
Kodaly: Summer evening - 27
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 7
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 4
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 13
Reich: Proverb - 32
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Brahms / Haydn

Nominated

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 12
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 12
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 27
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 27
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 3
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 23
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 15
Kodaly: Summer evening - 27
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 7
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 4
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 13
Reich: Proverb - 32
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 22


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Nono Tuur

Nominated

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 12
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 12
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 27
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 27
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 3
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 23
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 15
Kodaly: Summer evening - 27
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 4
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 13
Reich: Proverb - 32
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 23


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Fauré / Schmitt

*Nominated*

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 12
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 12
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 27
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 29
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 3
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 23
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 15
Kodaly: Summer evening - 27
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 4
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 13
Reich: Proverb - 32
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 12
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 23


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Arnold / Humperdinck

Nominated

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 14
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 12
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 27
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 29
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 3
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 23
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 16
Kodaly: Summer evening - 27
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 4
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 13
Reich: Proverb - 32
Respighi: Il tramonto - 10
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 12
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 23


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata

Brahms/Respighi

Nominated

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 14
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 12
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 29
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 29
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 3
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 23
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 16
Kodaly: Summer evening - 27
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 4
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 13
Reich: Proverb - 32
Respighi: Il tramonto - 11
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 12
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 23


----------



## Trout

After Aecio (also shifting points from Adams to Arnold, according to MSonata's vote):

Adams / Reich Proverb

Nominated

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 14
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 14
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 29
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 29
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 3
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 23
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 16
Kodaly: Summer evening - 27
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 4
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 13
Reich: Proverb - 33
Respighi: Il tramonto - 11
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 12
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 23


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Reich Faure

Nominated

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 14
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 14
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 29
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 30
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 3
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 23
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 16
Kodaly: Summer evening - 27
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 4
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 13
Reich: Proverb - 35
Respighi: Il tramonto - 11
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 12
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 23


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Reich PP / Brahms

Nominated

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 14
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 14
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 30
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 30
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 3
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 23
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 16
Kodaly: Summer evening - 27
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 4
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 15
Reich: Proverb - 35
Respighi: Il tramonto - 11
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 12
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 23


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After mmsbls
Humperdinck / Arnold
Nominated

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 14
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 15
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 30
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 30
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 3
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 23
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 18
Kodaly: Summer evening - 27
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 4
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 15
Reich: Proverb - 35
Respighi: Il tramonto - 11
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 12
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 23


----------



## Mika

After MS

Adams Nono

Nominated

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 16
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 15
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 30
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 30
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 3
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 23
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 18
Kodaly: Summer evening - 27
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 10
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 4
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 15
Reich: Proverb - 35
Respighi: Il tramonto - 11
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 12
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Reich / Reich

Nominated

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 16
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 15
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 30
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 30
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 3
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 23
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 18
Kodaly: Summer evening - 27
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 10
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 4
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 16
*Reich: Proverb - 37*
Respighi: Il tramonto - 11
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 12
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 23


----------



## ptr

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade
1967. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major
1968. Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major
1969. Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408
1970. Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8
1971. Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39
1972. Pfitzner: Palestrina
1973. Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ
1974. Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano
1975. Rachmaninov: Fourteen Songs, Op. 34
1976. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453
1977. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana"
1978. Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F
1979. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean
1980. Coulthard: Piano Concerto
1981. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor
1982. Dupont: Les heures dolentes
1983. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D
1984. Scelsi: Hurqualia
1985. Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat
1986. Koechlin: String Quartet #1
1987. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor
1988. Reich: Proverb

After Ghost

Partch / Fauré

*Nominated*

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 16
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 15
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 30
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 31
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 3
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 23
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 18
Kodaly: Summer evening - 27
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 10
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 16
Respighi: Il tramonto - 11
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 12
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 21
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 23


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Turina/Faure

*Nominated*

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 16
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 15
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 30
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 32
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 3
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 23
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 18
Kodaly: Summer evening - 27
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 10
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 16
Respighi: Il tramonto - 11
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 12
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 23
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 23


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Faure Hahn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 16
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 15
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 30
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 34
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 23
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 18
Kodaly: Summer evening - 27
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 10
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 16
Respighi: Il tramonto - 11
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 12
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 23
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 23


----------



## Mika

After Pjang23

Tchaikovsky Tuur

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 16
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 15
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 30
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 34
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 23
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 18
Kodaly: Summer evening - 27
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 10
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 16
Respighi: Il tramonto - 11
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 12
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 24


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Adams / Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 18
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 15
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 30
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 34
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 24
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 18
Kodaly: Summer evening - 27
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 10
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 16
Respighi: Il tramonto - 11
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 12
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Faure / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 19
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 15
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 30
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 36
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 24
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 18
Kodaly: Summer evening - 27
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 10
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 16
Respighi: Il tramonto - 11
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 12
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Liszt / Faure

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 19
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 15
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 30
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
*Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39 - 37*
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 24
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 18
Kodaly: Summer evening - 27
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 10
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 16
Respighi: Il tramonto - 11
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 12
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 24


----------



## Trout

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 4
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade
1967. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major
1968. Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major
1969. Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408
1970. Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8
1971. Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39
1972. Pfitzner: Palestrina
1973. Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ
1974. Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano
1975. Rachmaninov: Fourteen Songs, Op. 34
1976. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453
1977. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana"
1978. Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F
1979. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean
1980. Coulthard: Piano Concerto
1981. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor
1982. Dupont: Les heures dolentes
1983. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D
1984. Scelsi: Hurqualia
1985. Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat
1986. Koechlin: String Quartet #1
1987. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor
1988. Reich: Proverb
1989. Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 19
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 15
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 30
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 24
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 18
Kodaly: Summer evening - 27
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 10
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 16
Respighi: Il tramonto - 11
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 12
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 24


----------



## ptr

after Trout

Kodaly / Schmitt

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 19
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 15
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 30
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 24
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 18
Kodaly: Summer evening - 29
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 10
Pärt: Miserere - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 16
Respighi: Il tramonto - 11
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 13
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 24


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Brahms/Part

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 19
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 15
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 32
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 24
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 18
Kodaly: Summer evening - 29
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 10
Pärt: Miserere - 15
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 15
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 16
Respighi: Il tramonto - 11
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 13
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 24


----------



## tdc

After Aecio:

Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras / Penderecki

*Nominated:*
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 2 - tdc

*Seconded:*
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 19
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 15
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 32
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 24
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 18
Kodaly: Summer evening - 29
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 10
Pärt: Miserere - 15
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 16
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 16
Respighi: Il tramonto - 11
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 13
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 24


----------



## Guest

One of my favorite Carter works...think it's my turn then 

After tdc

Carter/Rubinstein

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 19
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 15
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 32
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 4
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 24
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 18
Kodaly: Summer evening - 29
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 10
Pärt: Miserere - 15
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 16
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 16
Respighi: Il tramonto - 11
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 6
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 13
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 24


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Brahms Poulenc

Nominated:
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 19
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 15
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 34
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 4
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 24
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 18
Kodaly: Summer evening - 29
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 10
Pärt: Miserere - 15
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 16
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 16
Respighi: Il tramonto - 11
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 6
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 13
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 24


----------



## Guest

Shame, pjang. 22 minutes earlier and I would've seconded yours too!


----------



## Blancrocher

After pjang23:

Carter / Poulenc (seconded)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 19
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 15
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 34
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 6
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 24
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 18
Kodaly: Summer evening - 29
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 10
Pärt: Miserere - 15
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 16
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 2
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 16
Respighi: Il tramonto - 11
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 6
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 13
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 24


----------



## Trout

After Blancrocher:

Reich / Respighi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 19
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 15
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 34
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 6
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 24
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 18
Kodaly: Summer evening - 29
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 10
Pärt: Miserere - 15
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 16
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 2
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 6
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 13
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 24


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Penderecki Nono

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 19
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 15
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 34
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 6
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 24
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 18
Kodaly: Summer evening - 29
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 15
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 18
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 2
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 6
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 13
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Arnold / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 19
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 17
Barraqué: Séquence - 25
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 34
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 6
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 24
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 18
Kodaly: Summer evening - 29
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 15
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 6
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 18
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 2
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 19
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 6
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 13
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Partch / Barraque

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 19
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 17
Barraqué: Séquence - 26
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 34
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 6
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 24
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 18
Kodaly: Summer evening - 29
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 15
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 18
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 2
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 19
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 6
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 13
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 24


----------



## ptr

After PG:

Poulenc / Kodaly

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 19
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 17
Barraqué: Séquence - 26
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 34
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 6
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 24
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 18
Kodaly: Summer evening - 30
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 15
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 18
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 4
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 19
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 6
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 13
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 24


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Penderecki / Carter

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 19
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 17
Barraqué: Séquence - 26
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 34
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 24
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 18
Kodaly: Summer evening - 30
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 15
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 20
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 4
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 19
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 6
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 13
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 24


----------



## Aecio

After Tdc

Schmitt/Brahms

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 19
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 17
Barraqué: Séquence - 26
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 35
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 24
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 18
Kodaly: Summer evening - 30
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 15
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 20
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 4
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 19
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 6
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 24


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Nono / Brahms

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 19
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 17
Barraqué: Séquence - 26
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 36
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 24
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 18
Kodaly: Summer evening - 30
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 13
Pärt: Miserere - 15
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 20
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 4
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 19
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 6
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 24


----------



## Mika

after science:

Tuur Penderecki 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 19
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 17
Barraqué: Séquence - 26
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 36
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 24
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 18
Kodaly: Summer evening - 30
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 13
Pärt: Miserere - 15
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 21
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 4
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 19
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 6
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 26


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Reich / Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 19
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 17
Barraqué: Séquence - 26
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 36
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 25
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 18
Kodaly: Summer evening - 30
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 13
Pärt: Miserere - 15
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 21
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 4
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 6
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 26


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Poulenc Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 19
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 17
Barraqué: Séquence - 26
*Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 - 37*
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 25
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 18
*Kodaly: Summer evening - 30*
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 13
Pärt: Miserere - 15
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 21
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 6
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 6
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 26


----------



## pjang23

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade
1967. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major
1968. Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major
1969. Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408
1970. Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8
1971. Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39
1972. Pfitzner: Palestrina
1973. Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ
1974. Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano
1975. Rachmaninov: Fourteen Songs, Op. 34
1976. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453
1977. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana"
1978. Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F
1979. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean
1980. Coulthard: Piano Concerto
1981. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor
1982. Dupont: Les heures dolentes
1983. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D
1984. Scelsi: Hurqualia
1985. Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat
1986. Koechlin: String Quartet #1
1987. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor
1988. Reich: Proverb
1989. Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39
1990. Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 19
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 17
Barraqué: Séquence - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 25
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 18
Kodaly: Summer evening - 30
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 13
Pärt: Miserere - 15
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 21
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 6
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 6
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After Pjang23:

Reich / Rubinstein

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 19
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 17
Barraqué: Séquence - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 25
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 18
Kodaly: Summer evening - 30
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 13
Pärt: Miserere - 15
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 21
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 6
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 27
Reich: Piano Phase - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 7
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 26


----------



## Guest

After mmsbls

Poulenc/Reger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 19
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 17
Barraqué: Séquence - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 25
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 18
Kodaly: Summer evening - 30
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 13
Pärt: Miserere - 15
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 21
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 8
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 28
Reich: Piano Phase - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 7
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After arcaneholocaust

Liszt / Reger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 19
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 17
Barraqué: Séquence - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 25
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 18
Kodaly: Summer evening - 30
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 13
Pärt: Miserere - 15
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 21
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 8
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 29
Reich: Piano Phase - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 7
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arcaneholocaust:

Kodaly / Part

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 19
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 17
Barraqué: Séquence - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 25
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 18
Kodaly: Summer evening - 32
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 13
Pärt: Miserere - 16
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 21
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 8
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 28
Reich: Piano Phase - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 7
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 26


----------



## ptr

After PG:

Kodaly / Carter

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 19
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 17
Barraqué: Séquence - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 8
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 25
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 18
Kodaly: Summer evening - 34
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 13
Pärt: Miserere - 16
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 21
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 8
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 28
Reich: Piano Phase - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 7
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 26


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Humperdinck / Arnold

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 19
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 18
Barraqué: Séquence - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 8
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 25
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 20
Kodaly: Summer evening - 34
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 13
Pärt: Miserere - 16
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 21
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 8
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 28
Reich: Piano Phase - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 7
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 26


----------



## Aecio

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade
1967. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major
1968. Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major
1969. Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408
1970. Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8
1971. Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39
1972. Pfitzner: Palestrina
1973. Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ
1974. Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano
1975. Rachmaninov: Fourteen Songs, Op. 34
1976. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453
1977. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana"
1978. Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F
1979. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean
1980. Coulthard: Piano Concerto
1981. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor
1982. Dupont: Les heures dolentes
1983. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D
1984. Scelsi: Hurqualia
1985. Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat
1986. Koechlin: String Quartet #1
1987. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor
1988. Reich: Proverb
1989. Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39
1990. Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16
1991. Kodaly: Summer evening

Part/Kodaly

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 19
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 18
Barraqué: Séquence - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 8
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 25
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 20
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 13
Pärt: Miserere - 18
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 21
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 8
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 28
Reich: Piano Phase - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 7
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 26


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Poulenc Hahn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 19
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 18
Barraqué: Séquence - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 8
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 25
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 20
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 13
Pärt: Miserere - 18
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 21
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 10
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 28
Reich: Piano Phase - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 7
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Reich / Rubinstein

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 19
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 18
Barraqué: Séquence - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 8
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 25
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 20
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 13
Pärt: Miserere - 18
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 8
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 21
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 10
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 28
Reich: Piano Phase - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 8
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Barraque / Partch

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 19
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 18
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 8
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 25
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 20
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 13
Pärt: Miserere - 18
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 21
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 10
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 28
Reich: Piano Phase - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 8
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 26


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Adams / Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 21
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 18
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 8
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 26
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 20
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 13
Pärt: Miserere - 18
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 21
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 10
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 28
Reich: Piano Phase - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 8
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 26


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Nono Penderecki

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 21
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 18
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 8
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 26
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 20
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 15
Pärt: Miserere - 18
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 22
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 10
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 28
Reich: Piano Phase - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 8
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 26


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Poulenc / Schmitt

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 21
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 18
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 8
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 26
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 20
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 15
Pärt: Miserere - 18
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 22
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 12
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 28
Reich: Piano Phase - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 8
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 16
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Liszt / Hump

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 21
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 18
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 8
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 26
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 21
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 15
Pärt: Miserere - 18
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 22
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 12
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 28
Reich: Piano Phase - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 8
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 16
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 26


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Bartok/Reger

*Nominated*:

Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 21
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 18
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 8
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 26
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 21
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 15
Pärt: Miserere - 18
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 22
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 12
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 29
Reich: Piano Phase - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 8
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 16
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 26


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Poulenc Bartok

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 21
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 18
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 3
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 8
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 26
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 21
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 15
Pärt: Miserere - 18
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 22
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 29
Reich: Piano Phase - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 8
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 16
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 26


----------



## Mika

After Pjang23:

Nono Penderecki

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 21
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 18
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 3
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 8
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 26
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 21
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 17
Pärt: Miserere - 18
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 23
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 29
Reich: Piano Phase - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 8
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 16
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 26


----------



## Guest

After Mika

Reger/Carter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 21
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 18
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 3
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 26
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 21
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 17
Pärt: Miserere - 18
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 23
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 31
Reich: Piano Phase - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 8
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 16
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Reich / Bartok

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 21
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 18
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 4
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 26
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 21
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 17
Pärt: Miserere - 18
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 23
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 31
Reich: Piano Phase - 27
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 8
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 16
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 26


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Adams / Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 23
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 18
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 4
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 27
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 21
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 17
Pärt: Miserere - 18
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 23
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 31
Reich: Piano Phase - 27
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 8
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 16
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Liszt / Reger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 23
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 18
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 4
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 27
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 21
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 28
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 17
Pärt: Miserere - 18
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 23
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 32
Reich: Piano Phase - 27
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 8
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 16
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 26


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Hahn/Reger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 23
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 18
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 4
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 7
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 27
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 21
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 28
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 17
Pärt: Miserere - 18
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 23
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 33
Reich: Piano Phase - 27
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 8
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 16
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 26


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Humperdinck / Arnold

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 23
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 19
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 4
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 7
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 27
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 28
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 17
Pärt: Miserere - 18
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 23
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 33
Reich: Piano Phase - 27
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 8
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 16
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 26


----------



## ptr

After MS

Reger / Arnold

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 23
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 20
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 4
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 7
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 27
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 28
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 17
Pärt: Miserere - 18
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 23
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 14
Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H - 35
Reich: Piano Phase - 27
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 8
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 16
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 26


----------



## pjang23

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade
1967. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major
1968. Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major
1969. Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408
1970. Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8
1971. Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39
1972. Pfitzner: Palestrina
1973. Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ
1974. Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano
1975. Rachmaninov: Fourteen Songs, Op. 34
1976. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453
1977. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana"
1978. Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F
1979. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean
1980. Coulthard: Piano Concerto
1981. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor
1982. Dupont: Les heures dolentes
1983. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D
1984. Scelsi: Hurqualia
1985. Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat
1986. Koechlin: String Quartet #1
1987. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor
1988. Reich: Proverb
1989. Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39
1990. Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16
1991. Kodaly: Summer evening
1992. Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H

After ptr:

Hahn Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 23
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 20
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 4
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 9
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 27
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 28
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 17
Pärt: Miserere - 18
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 23
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 15
Reich: Piano Phase - 27
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 8
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 16
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 26


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Tuur/Part

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 23
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 20
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 4
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 9
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 27
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 28
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 17
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 23
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 15
Reich: Piano Phase - 27
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 8
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 16
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 28


----------



## MagneticGhost

After arcaneholocaust 

Liszt / Arnold

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 23
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 21
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 4
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 9
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 27
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 30
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 17
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 23
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 15
Reich: Piano Phase - 27
Respighi: Il tramonto - 12
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 8
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 16
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 28


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Adams / Respighi 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 25
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 21
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 4
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 9
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 27
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 30
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 17
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 23
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 15
Reich: Piano Phase - 27
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 8
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 16
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 28


----------



## Mika

After trout

Tuur Nono

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 25
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 21
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 4
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 9
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 27
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 30
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 18
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 23
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 15
Reich: Piano Phase - 27
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 8
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 16
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 30


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Schmitt / Reich

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 25
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 21
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 4
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 9
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 27
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 30
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 18
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 23
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 15
Reich: Piano Phase - 28
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 8
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 17
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 30


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Tuur/Tailleferre

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 25
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 21
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 4
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 9
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 27
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 30
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 18
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 23
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 15
Reich: Piano Phase - 27
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 8
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 16
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 32


----------



## Aecio

Adding Ptr

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 25
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 21
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 4
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 9
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 27
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 30
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 18
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 23
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 15
Reich: Piano Phase - 28
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 8
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 32


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Bach Bartok

Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 25
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 21
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 9
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 27
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 30
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 18
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 23
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 15
Reich: Piano Phase - 28
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 8
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 32


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Liszt / Reich

Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 25
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 21
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 9
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 27
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 18
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 23
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 15
Reich: Piano Phase - 29
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 8
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 32


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Tuur / Rubinstein

Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 25
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 21
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 9
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 27
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 18
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 23
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 15
Reich: Piano Phase - 29
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 34


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Reich / Bartok

Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 25
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 21
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 6
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 9
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 27
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 18
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 23
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 15
Reich: Piano Phase - 31
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 34


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Nono Tuur

Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 25
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 21
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 6
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 9
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 27
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 20
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 23
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 15
Reich: Piano Phase - 31
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 35


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Humperdinck / Arnold
Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 25
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 6
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 9
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 27
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 34
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 20
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 23
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 15
Reich: Piano Phase - 31
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 18
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 35


----------



## Aecio

After MS

Schmitt/Bach


Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 3

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 25
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 3
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 6
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 9
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 27
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 34
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 20
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 23
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 15
Reich: Piano Phase - 31
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 35


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Adams / Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 27
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 3
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 6
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 9
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 34
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 20
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 23
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 15
Reich: Piano Phase - 31
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 35


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Bach Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 27
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 6
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 9
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 34
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 20
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 23
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 16
Reich: Piano Phase - 31
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 35


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Reich / Bartok

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 27
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 5
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 7
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 9
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 34
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 20
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 23
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 16
Reich: Piano Phase - 33
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 35


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Adams / Bach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 29
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 6
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 7
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 9
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 34
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 20
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 23
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 16
Reich: Piano Phase - 33
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 35


----------



## Mika

After trout

Penderecki Nono

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 29
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 6
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 7
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 9
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 34
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 21
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 25
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 16
Reich: Piano Phase - 33
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 35


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Liszt / Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 29
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 6
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 7
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 9
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 36
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 21
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 9
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 25
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 17
Reich: Piano Phase - 33
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 35


----------



## ptr

After Mr MaGho

Partch / Schmitt

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 29
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 6
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 7
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 9
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 36
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 21
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 11
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 25
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 17
Reich: Piano Phase - 33
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 35


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr

Ustvolskaya / Grisey

*Nominated:*

Grisey: Partiels - 1 - uaxuctum
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 2 -uaxuctum

*Seconded:*

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 29
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 6
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 7
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 22
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 9
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 36
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 21
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 11
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 25
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 17
Reich: Piano Phase - 33
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 35


----------



## Aecio

After uaxuctum

Bartok/Carrillo

*Nominated:*

Grisey: Partiels - 1 - uaxuctum
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 2 -uaxuctum

*Seconded:*

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 29
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 6
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 9
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 23
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 9
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 23
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 36
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 21
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 11
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 25
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 17
Reich: Piano Phase - 33
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 35


----------



## Guest

Uaxuctum, just fyi, I believe the Grisey work is already enshrined in the form of the full "cycle" of 6 works. Were it not, I'd second that one in a heartbeat.


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Liszt / Humperdinck

Nominated:

Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 2 -uaxuctum

Seconded:

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 29
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 6
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 9
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 23
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 9
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 24
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 38
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 21
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 11
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 25
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 17
Reich: Piano Phase - 33
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 35 

Yes, I had nominated the entire Grisey cycle - the whole work follows each other one after the other, and he called the complete cycle "Les Espaces Acoustiques"


----------



## uaxuctum

arcaneholocaust said:


> Uaxuctum, just fyi, I believe the Grisey work is already enshrined in the form of the full "cycle" of 6 works. Were it not, I'd second that one in a heartbeat.


Ah, well, yes... _Les espaces acoustiques_. But I'm confused now...  how come these six pieces (composed separately over the span of decade, with several other works also composed during that span) are taken as a whole, but not, say, Ustvolskaya's three _Compositions_ (I. _Dona Nobis Pacem_, II. _Dies Irae_, III. _Benedictus Qui Venit_, composed sequentially in 1970-71, 1972-73, 1974-75, six years after her 1964 _Duet_ and four years before her 1979 _Symphony No. 2_, with nothing else appearing in between and thematically forming kind of a triptych)?

What should we do about Tüür's _Architectonics_ heptalogy, or Stockhausen's monumental _Licht_ and _Klang_ cycles? I was under the impression that the component pieces of all these were to be considered separate works for the purposes of this project.


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Bach Hahn

Nominated:

Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 2 -uaxuctum

Seconded:

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 29
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 8
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 9
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 23
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 24
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 38
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 21
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 11
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 25
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 17
Reich: Piano Phase - 33
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 35


----------



## uaxuctum

Since _Partiels_ was already enshrined, then I nominate another piece in its place:

After pjang23:

Ustvolskaya / Schaeffer & Henry

Nominated:

Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 1 - uaxuctum
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 2 -uaxuctum

Seconded:

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 29
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 8
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 9
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 23
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 24
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 38
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 21
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 11
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 25
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 17
Reich: Piano Phase - 33
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 35


----------



## mmsbls

After uaxuctum:

Bartok / Reich

Nominated:

Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 1 - uaxuctum
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 2 -uaxuctum

Seconded:

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 29
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 8
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 11
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 23
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 24
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 38
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 21
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 11
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 25
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 17
Reich: Piano Phase - 34
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 35


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Adams / Bach

Nominated:

Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 1 - uaxuctum
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 2 -uaxuctum

Seconded:

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 31
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 9
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 11
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 23
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 24
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 38
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 21
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 11
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 25
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 17
Reich: Piano Phase - 34
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 35


----------



## PaulieGatto

"Ah, well, yes... Les espaces acoustiques. But I'm confused now... how come these six pieces (composed separately over the span of decade, with several other works also composed during that span) are taken as a whole, but not, say, Ustvolskaya's three Compositions (I. Dona Nobis Pacem, II. Dies Irae, III. Benedictus Qui Venit, composed sequentially in 1970-71, 1972-73, 1974-75, six years after her 1964 Duet and four years before her 1979 Symphony No. 2, with nothing else appearing in between and thematically forming kind of a triptych)?

What should we do about Tüür's Architectonics heptalogy, or Stockhausen's monumental Licht and Klang cycles? I was under the impression that the component pieces of all these were to be considered separate works for the purposes of this project. "

At the time I nominated Grisey's Les espaces acoustiques we were still set on nominating whole works that were meant to go together. Les espaces acoustiques works well together, and was intentioned to go together as well though some of the individual parts are better known. If you listen to it all the way through, when it moves from movement to movement it sounds natural. The same cycle reason was why I also nominated Ferneyhough's "Carceri d'Invenzione" even though Etudes Transcendantales is usually mentioned without mentioning what cycle it is in. I don't know much about the Tuur work but for Stockhausen we talked about the Licht cycle, and due to its massive size, feel it is better to include it as one piece, since listening to the whole thing is a bit exhaustive for most (same reason the Cantigas de Santa Maria are separated into individual pieces, as the whole thing is several CDs and counting)


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Liszt / Humpydink

Nominated:

Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 1 - uaxuctum
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 2 -uaxuctum

Seconded:

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 31
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 9
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 11
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 23
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 40
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 21
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 11
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 25
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 17
Reich: Piano Phase - 34
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 35


----------



## ptr

After MG

Bartok / Poulenc

*Nominated*:
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 1 - uaxuctum
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 2 -uaxuctum

*Seconded*:

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 31
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 9
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 13
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 23
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 40
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 21
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 11
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 25
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 18
Reich: Piano Phase - 34
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 35


----------



## ptr

uaxuctum said:


> Ah, well, yes... _Les espaces acoustiques_. But I'm confused now...  how come these six pieces (composed separately over the span of decade, with several other works also composed during that span) are taken as a whole, but not, say, Ustvolskaya's three _Compositions_ (I. _Dona Nobis Pacem_, II. _Dies Irae_, III. _Benedictus Qui Venit_, composed sequentially in 1970-71, 1972-73, 1974-75, six years after her 1964 _Duet_ and four years before her 1979 _Symphony No. 2_, with nothing else appearing in between and thematically forming kind of a triptych)?
> 
> What should we do about Tüür's _Architectonics_ heptalogy, or Stockhausen's monumental _Licht_ and _Klang_ cycles? I was under the impression that the component pieces of all these were to be considered separate works for the purposes of this project.


There's not been a complete transparency during the life of this project, not least because of the changing interest of those that VOTE and Nominate, this is a growing and evolving beast with "rules" that evolve with the discussion carried out by us its members. 
If You want to have any influence on how this project evolves You have to do more then just "nominating" works You find missing, You have to vote regularly and discuss the premises with the membership!

I think that as we're count down to no 2K a discussion on where the project should head will be a part of the agenda!

cheers / ptr


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Penderecki Nono

Nominated:
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 1 - uaxuctum
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 2 -uaxuctum

Seconded:

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 31
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 9
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 13
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 23
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 40
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 22
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 11
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 27
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 18
Reich: Piano Phase - 34
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 35


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Bartok/Bach

Nominated:
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 1 - uaxuctum
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 2 -uaxuctum

Seconded:

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 31
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 10
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 23
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 40
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 22
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 11
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 27
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 18
Reich: Piano Phase - 34
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 35


----------



## Guest

uaxuctum said:


> Ah, well, yes... _Les espaces acoustiques_. But I'm confused now...  how come these six pieces (composed separately over the span of decade, with several other works also composed during that span) are taken as a whole, but not, say, Ustvolskaya's three _Compositions_ (I. _Dona Nobis Pacem_, II. _Dies Irae_, III. _Benedictus Qui Venit_, composed sequentially in 1970-71, 1972-73, 1974-75, six years after her 1964 _Duet_ and four years before her 1979 _Symphony No. 2_, with nothing else appearing in between and thematically forming kind of a triptych)?
> 
> What should we do about Tüür's _Architectonics_ heptalogy, or Stockhausen's monumental _Licht_ and _Klang_ cycles? I was under the impression that the component pieces of all these were to be considered separate works for the purposes of this project.


It can be confusing and occasionally arbitrary, yes. However, I assume the intent with Grisey was that he did, ultimately, tie together the pieces as a cycle. I don't know if Ustvolskaya or Tuur intended her compositions as a cycle or not.

As for the LICHT cycle, I actually proposed it before, using the Ring Cycle as a basis for the argument, but people responded with various reasons for why the LICHT cycle would typically not be listened to as a whole, not limited to just the length and the fact that each piece requires a different ensemble and whatnot. Likewise, old works from Haydn and Beethoven are sometimes split up into numbered works and sometimes nominated by opus. A bit arbitrary indeed. I would still not be opposed to the nomination of the LICHT cycle, but at this point, it would seem almost insulting to include the entirety of LICHT 2000 places down 

EDIT: @ Klang: well, they've already ruined it for us and gone with Cosmic Pulses. Btw, I never could find one piece ("Uversa") of that cycle...


----------



## Guest

Might as well keep the contemporary noms comin' 

After Aecio

Reimann/Pintscher

Nominated:
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Reimann: Lear - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 1 - uaxuctum
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 2 -uaxuctum

Seconded:

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 31
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 10
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 23
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 25
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 40
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 22
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 11
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 27
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 18
Reich: Piano Phase - 34
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 35


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After arcane
Pintscher (sec) / Humperdinck

Nominated:
Reimann: Lear - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 1 - uaxuctum
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 2 -uaxuctum

Seconded:

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 31
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 10
Barraqué: Séquence - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 23
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 26
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 40
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 22
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 11
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 27
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 3
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 18
Reich: Piano Phase - 34
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 35


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MoonlightSonata:

Carillo / Barraque

Nominated:
Reimann: Lear - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 1 - uaxuctum
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 2 -uaxuctum

Seconded:

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 31
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 10
Barraqué: Séquence - 29
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 28
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 26
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 40
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 22
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 11
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 27
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 3
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 18
Reich: Piano Phase - 34
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 35


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Adams / Haydn

Nominated:
Reimann: Lear - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 1 - uaxuctum
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 2 -uaxuctum

Seconded:

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 33
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 10
Barraqué: Séquence - 29
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 29
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 26
Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 40
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 22
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 11
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 27
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 3
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 18
Reich: Piano Phase - 34
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 35


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Liszt Nono

Nominated:
Reimann: Lear - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 1 - uaxuctum
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 2 -uaxuctum

Seconded:

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 33
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 10
Barraqué: Séquence - 29
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 29
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 26
*Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" - 42*
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 11
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 27
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 3
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 18
Reich: Piano Phase - 34
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 35


----------



## Mika

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade
1967. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major
1968. Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major
1969. Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408
1970. Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8
1971. Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39
1972. Pfitzner: Palestrina
1973. Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ
1974. Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano
1975. Rachmaninov: Fourteen Songs, Op. 34
1976. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453
1977. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana"
1978. Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F
1979. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean
1980. Coulthard: Piano Concerto
1981. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor
1982. Dupont: Les heures dolentes
1983. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D
1984. Scelsi: Hurqualia
1985. Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat
1986. Koechlin: String Quartet #1
1987. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor
1988. Reich: Proverb
1989. Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39
1990. Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16
1991. Kodaly: Summer evening
1992. Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H
1993. Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam"


----------



## Mika

New board:

Nominated:
Reimann: Lear - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 1 - uaxuctum
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 2 -uaxuctum

Seconded:

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 33
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 10
Barraqué: Séquence - 29
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 29
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 11
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 27
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 3
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 18
Reich: Piano Phase - 34
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 35


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Reimann (sec) / Ustvolskaya (sec)

*Nominated*:
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 1 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 33
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 10
Barraqué: Séquence - 29
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 29
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 19
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 11
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 27
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 3
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 18
Reich: Piano Phase - 34
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 35
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Part / Penderecki

*Nominated*:
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 1 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 33
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 10
Barraqué: Séquence - 29
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 29
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 21
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 11
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 28
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 3
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 18
Reich: Piano Phase - 34
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 18
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 35
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 3


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Tuur/Tailleferre

*Nominated*:
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 1 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 33
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 10
Barraqué: Séquence - 29
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 29
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 21
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 11
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 28
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 3
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 18
Reich: Piano Phase - 34
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 37
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 3


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio

Tüür / Pärt

*Nominated*:

Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 1 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 33
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 10
Barraqué: Séquence - 29
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 15
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 29
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 22
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 11
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 28
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 3
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 18
Reich: Piano Phase - 34
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 39
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 3


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Bach Bartok

Nominated:
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 33
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 12
Barraqué: Séquence - 29
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 16
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 29
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 22
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 11
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 28
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 3
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 18
Reich: Piano Phase - 34
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 39
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 3


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Tuur/Carter

Nominated:
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 33
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 12
Barraqué: Séquence - 29
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 16
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 29
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 26
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 22
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 11
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 28
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 3
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 18
*Reich: Piano Phase - 34*
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
*Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje" - 41*
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade
1967. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major
1968. Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major
1969. Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408
1970. Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8
1971. Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39
1972. Pfitzner: Palestrina
1973. Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ
1974. Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano
1975. Rachmaninov: Fourteen Songs, Op. 34
1976. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453
1977. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana"
1978. Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F
1979. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean
1980. Coulthard: Piano Concerto
1981. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor
1982. Dupont: Les heures dolentes
1983. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D
1984. Scelsi: Hurqualia
1985. Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat
1986. Koechlin: String Quartet #1
1987. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor
1988. Reich: Proverb
1989. Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39
1990. Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16
1991. Kodaly: Summer evening
1992. Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H
1993. Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam" 
1994. Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje"

after arcaneholocaust:

Reich / Humperdinck

Nominated:
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 33
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 12
Barraqué: Séquence - 29
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 16
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 29
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 22
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 11
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 28
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 3
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 18
Reich: Piano Phase - 36
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 3


----------



## Mika

after PG

Penderecki Reich

Nominated:
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 33
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 12
Barraqué: Séquence - 29
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 16
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 29
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 22
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 11
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 30
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 3
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 18
Reich: Piano Phase - 37
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 3


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Reich / Haydn

Nominated:
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 33
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 22
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 12
Barraqué: Séquence - 29
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 16
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 30
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 22
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 11
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 30
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 3
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 18
Reich: Piano Phase - 39
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Arnold / Reich

Nominated:
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 33
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 24
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 12
Barraqué: Séquence - 29
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 16
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 30
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 22
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 11
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 30
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 3
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 18
*Reich: Piano Phase - 40*
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade
1967. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major
1968. Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major
1969. Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408
1970. Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8
1971. Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39
1972. Pfitzner: Palestrina
1973. Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ
1974. Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano
1975. Rachmaninov: Fourteen Songs, Op. 34
1976. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453
1977. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana"
1978. Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F
1979. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean
1980. Coulthard: Piano Concerto
1981. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor
1982. Dupont: Les heures dolentes
1983. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D
1984. Scelsi: Hurqualia
1985. Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat
1986. Koechlin: String Quartet #1
1987. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor
1988. Reich: Proverb
1989. Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39
1990. Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16
1991. Kodaly: Summer evening
1992. Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H
1993. Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam"
1994. Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje"
1995. Reich: Piano Phase

New Board

Nominated:
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 33
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 24
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 12
Barraqué: Séquence - 29
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 16
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 30
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 22
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 11
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 30
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 3
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 18
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 3


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Sullivan Gondoliers / Sullivan Pirates (both nominated)
Nominated:
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 1 - uaxuctum
Sullivan - The Gondoliers
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 33
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 24
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 12
Barraqué: Séquence - 29
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 16
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 30
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 22
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 11
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 30
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 3
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 18
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 3


----------



## ptr

After MS

Schaeffer & Henry (sec) / Ustvolskaya

*Nominated*:
Sullivan - The Gondoliers
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 33
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 24
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 12
Barraqué: Séquence - 29
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 16
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 30
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 22
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 11
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 30
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 3
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 18
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 2
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 4


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr

Pärt / Partch

*Nominated*:

Sullivan - The Gondoliers
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance

*Seconded*:

Adams: Phrygian Gates - 33
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 24
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 12
Barraqué: Séquence - 29
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 16
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 30
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 24
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 30
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 3
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 18
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 2
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 4


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum

Bach Poulenc

Nominated:
Sullivan - The Gondoliers
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 33
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 24
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 14
Barraqué: Séquence - 29
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 16
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 30
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 23
Pärt: Miserere - 24
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 30
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 3
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 19
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 2
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 4


----------



## Mika

After pjang23

Nono Penderecki

Nominated:
Sullivan - The Gondoliers
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 33
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 24
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 14
Barraqué: Séquence - 29
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 16
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 30
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 24
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 31
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 3
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 19
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 2
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Pirates Aaarr!!! / Arnold

Nominated:
Sullivan - The Gondoliers


Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 33
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 25
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 14
Barraqué: Séquence - 29
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 16
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 30
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 24
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 31
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 3
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 19
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 2
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance - 3
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 4


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Ustvolskaya / Barraqué

*Nominated*:
Sullivan - The Gondoliers - 2 - MS

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 33
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 25
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 14
Barraqué: Séquence - 30
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 16
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 10
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 30
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 24
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 31
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 3
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 19
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 2
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance - 3
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 6


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Hahn/Adams

*Nominated*:
Sullivan - The Gondoliers - 2 - MS

*Seconded*:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 34
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 25
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 14
Barraqué: Séquence - 30
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 16
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 12
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 30
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 24
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 31
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 3
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 19
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 2
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance - 3
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 6


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Hahn Bartok

Nominated:
Sullivan - The Gondoliers - 2 - MS

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 34
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 25
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 14
Barraqué: Séquence - 30
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 17
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 14
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 30
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 25
Pärt: Miserere - 24
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 31
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 3
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 19
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 2
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance - 3
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 6


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Nono/Poulenc

Nominated:
Sullivan - The Gondoliers - 2 - MS

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 34
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 25
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 14
Barraqué: Séquence - 30
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 17
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 14
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 30
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 27
Pärt: Miserere - 24
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 31
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 3
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 21
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 2
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance - 3
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 6


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Adams / Pintscher

Nominated:
Sullivan - The Gondoliers - 2 - MS

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 36
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 25
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 14
Barraqué: Séquence - 30
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 17
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 14
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 30
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 27
Pärt: Miserere - 24
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 31
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 4
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 21
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 2
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance - 3
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 6


----------



## Mika

After trout

Nono Adams

Nominated:
Sullivan - The Gondoliers - 2 - MS

Seconded:
Adams: Phrygian Gates - 37
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 25
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 14
Barraqué: Séquence - 30
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 17
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 14
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 30
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 29
Pärt: Miserere - 24
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 31
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 4
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 21
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 2
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance - 3
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Sullivan Pirates / Adams

Nominated:
Sullivan - The Gondoliers - 2 - MS

Seconded:
*Adams: Phrygian Gates - 38*
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 25
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 14
Barraqué: Séquence - 30
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 17
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 14
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 30
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 29
Pärt: Miserere - 24
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 12
*Penderecki: Fluorescences - 31*
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 4
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 21
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 2
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade
1967. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major
1968. Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major
1969. Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408
1970. Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8
1971. Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39
1972. Pfitzner: Palestrina
1973. Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ
1974. Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano
1975. Rachmaninov: Fourteen Songs, Op. 34
1976. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453
1977. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana"
1978. Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F
1979. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean
1980. Coulthard: Piano Concerto
1981. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor
1982. Dupont: Les heures dolentes
1983. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D
1984. Scelsi: Hurqualia
1985. Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat
1986. Koechlin: String Quartet #1
1987. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor
1988. Reich: Proverb
1989. Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39
1990. Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16
1991. Kodaly: Summer evening
1992. Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H
1993. Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam"
1994. Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje"
1995. Reich: Piano Phase
1996. Adams: Phrygian Gates

Nominated:
Sullivan - The Gondoliers - 2 - MS

Seconded:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 25
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 14
Barraqué: Séquence - 30
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 17
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 14
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 30
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 29
Pärt: Miserere - 24
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 31
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 4
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 21
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 2
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 6


----------



## uaxuctum

After PaulieGatto

Scelsi / Schaeffer & Henry

*Nominated:*

Scelsi - Aiôn - 2 - uaxuctum
Sullivan - The Gondoliers - 2 - MS

*Seconded:*

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 25
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 14
Barraqué: Séquence - 30
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 17
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 14
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 30
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 29
Pärt: Miserere - 24
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 31
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 4
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 21
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 9
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 3
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After uaxuctum:

Bartok / Rubinstein

Nominated:

Scelsi - Aiôn - 2 - uaxuctum
Sullivan - The Gondoliers - 2 - MS

Seconded:

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 25
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 14
Barraqué: Séquence - 30
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 19
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 14
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 30
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 29
Pärt: Miserere - 24
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 31
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 4
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 21
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 10
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 3
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 6


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Nono / Ustvolskaya 

Nominated:

Scelsi - Aiôn - 2 - uaxuctum
Sullivan - The Gondoliers - 2 - MS

Seconded:

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 25
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 14
Barraqué: Séquence - 30
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 19
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 14
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 30
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 27
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 31
Pärt: Miserere - 24
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 31
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 4
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 21
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 10
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 3
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 7


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After science (don't think I've written that before - welcome!)
Sullivan / Humperdinck

Nominated:

Scelsi - Aiôn - 2 - uaxuctum
Sullivan - The Gondoliers - 2 - MS

Seconded:

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 25
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 14
Barraqué: Séquence - 30
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 19
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 14
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 30
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 28
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 31
Pärt: Miserere - 24
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 31
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 4
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 21
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 10
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 3
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance - 7
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After MS

Arnold / Hump

Nominated:

Scelsi - Aiôn - 2 - uaxuctum
Sullivan - The Gondoliers - 2 - MS

Seconded:

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 27
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 14
Barraqué: Séquence - 30
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 19
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 14
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 30
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 31
Pärt: Miserere - 24
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 31
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 4
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 21
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 10
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 3
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance - 7
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 7


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Ustvolskaya / Pintscher

*Nominated*:

Scelsi - Aiôn - 2 - uaxuctum
Sullivan - The Gondoliers - 2 - MS

*Seconded*:

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 27
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 14
Barraqué: Séquence - 30
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 19
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 14
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 30
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 31
Pärt: Miserere - 24
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 31
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 5
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 21
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 10
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 3
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance - 7
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 9


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Bartok/Bach

*Nominated*:

Scelsi - Aiôn - 2 - uaxuctum
Sullivan - The Gondoliers - 2 - MS

*Seconded*:

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 27
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 15
Barraqué: Séquence - 30
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 14
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 30
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 31
Pärt: Miserere - 24
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 31
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 5
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 21
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 10
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 3
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance - 7
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 9


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Poulenc Hahn

Nominated:

Scelsi - Aiôn - 2 - uaxuctum
Sullivan - The Gondoliers - 2 - MS

Seconded:

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 27
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 15
Barraqué: Séquence - 30
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 30
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 31
Pärt: Miserere - 24
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 31
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 5
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 23
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 10
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 3
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance - 7
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Pirates / Arnold

Nominated:

Scelsi - Aiôn - 2 - uaxuctum
Sullivan - The Gondoliers - 2 - MS

Seconded:

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 28
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 15
Barraqué: Séquence - 30
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 30
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 31
Pärt: Miserere - 24
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 31
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 5
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 23
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 10
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 3
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 9


----------



## Mika

After MG:

Penderecki Ustvolskaya

Nominated:

Scelsi - Aiôn - 2 - uaxuctum
Sullivan - The Gondoliers - 2 - MS

Seconded:

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 28
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 15
Barraqué: Séquence - 30
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 30
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 31
Pärt: Miserere - 24
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 33
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 5
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 23
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 10
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 3
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 10


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Pintscher / Haydn

Nominated:

Scelsi - Aiôn - 2 - uaxuctum
Sullivan - The Gondoliers - 2 - MS

Seconded:

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 28
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 15
Barraqué: Séquence - 30
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 31
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 31
Pärt: Miserere - 24
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 33
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 7
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 23
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 10
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 3
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 21
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 10


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Schmitt / Sullivan G (Sec)

*Nominated*:

Scelsi - Aiôn - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 28
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 15
Barraqué: Séquence - 30
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 31
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 31
Pärt: Miserere - 24
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 33
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 7
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 23
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 10
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 3
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 23
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 10


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr:

Penderecki / Pärt

*Nominated*:

Scelsi - Aiôn - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 28
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 15
Barraqué: Séquence - 30
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 31
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 31
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 35
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 7
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 23
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 10
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 3
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 23
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 10


----------



## Aecio

After uaxuctum

Schmitt/Scelsi

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 28
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 15
Barraqué: Séquence - 30
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 31
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 31
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 12
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 35
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 7
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 23
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 10
Scelsi - Aiôn - 3
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 3
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Barraque / Partch

Nominated:


Seconded:

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 28
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 15
Barraqué: Séquence - 32
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 21
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 31
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 31
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 13
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 35
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 7
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 23
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 10
Scelsi - Aiôn - 3
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 3
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 10


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Bach Bartok

Nominated:


Seconded:

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 28
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 17
Barraqué: Séquence - 32
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 22
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 31
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 6
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 31
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 13
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 35
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 7
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 23
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 10
Scelsi - Aiôn - 3
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 3
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 10


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Carter/Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 28
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 17
Barraqué: Séquence - 32
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 22
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 12
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 31
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 7
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 31
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 13
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 35
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 7
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 23
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 10
Scelsi - Aiôn - 3
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 3
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Bartok / Rubinstein

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 28
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 17
Barraqué: Séquence - 32
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 12
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 31
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 7
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 31
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 13
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 35
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 7
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 23
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 11
Scelsi - Aiôn - 3
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 3
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 10


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Penderecki Scelsi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 28
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 17
Barraqué: Séquence - 32
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 12
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 31
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 7
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 31
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 13
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 37
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 7
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 23
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 11
Scelsi - Aiôn - 4
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 3
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 10


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Pintscher / Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 28
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 17
Barraqué: Séquence - 32
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 12
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 7
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 31
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 13
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 37
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 9
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 23
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 11
Scelsi - Aiôn - 4
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 3
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After trout

Tchaikovsky / Arnold

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 29
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 17
Barraqué: Séquence - 32
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 12
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 7
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 31
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 13
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 37
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 9
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 23
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 11
Scelsi - Aiôn - 4
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 3
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 10


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Sullivan PoP / Partch

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 29
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 17
Barraqué: Séquence - 32
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 12
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 7
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 31
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 14
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 37
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 9
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 23
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 11
Scelsi - Aiôn - 4
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 3
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Scelsi/Bach

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 29
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 18
Barraqué: Séquence - 32
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 12
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 7
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 31
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 14
Penderecki: Fluorescences - 37
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 9
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 23
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 11
Scelsi - Aiôn - 6
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 3
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 10


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio

Penderecki / Xenakis

*Nominated*:

Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 1 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 29
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 18
*Barraqué: Séquence - 32*
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 12
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
*Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32*
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 7
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 31
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 14
*Penderecki: Fluorescences - 39*
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 9
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 23
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 11
Scelsi - Aiôn - 6
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 3
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 10


----------



## uaxuctum

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade
1967. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major
1968. Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major
1969. Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408
1970. Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8
1971. Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39
1972. Pfitzner: Palestrina
1973. Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ
1974. Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano
1975. Rachmaninov: Fourteen Songs, Op. 34
1976. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453
1977. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana"
1978. Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F
1979. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean
1980. Coulthard: Piano Concerto
1981. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor
1982. Dupont: Les heures dolentes
1983. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D
1984. Scelsi: Hurqualia
1985. Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat
1986. Koechlin: String Quartet #1
1987. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor
1988. Reich: Proverb
1989. Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39
1990. Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16
1991. Kodaly: Summer evening
1992. Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H
1993. Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam"
1994. Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje"
1995. Reich: Piano Phase
1996. Adams: Phrygian Gates
1997. Penderecki: Fluorescences

Nominated:

Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 29
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 18
Barraqué: Séquence - 32
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 12
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 29
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 7
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 31
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 14
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 9
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 23
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 11
Scelsi: Aiôn - 6
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 3
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 10


----------



## Mika

After uaxuctum

Nono Hump

Nominated:

Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 29
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 18
Barraqué: Séquence - 32
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 12
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 30
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 7
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 33
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 14
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 9
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 23
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 11
Scelsi: Aiôn - 6
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 3
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 10


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Bach / Pintscher

Nominated:

Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 29
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 20
Barraqué: Séquence - 32
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 12
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 30
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 7
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 33
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 14
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 10
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 23
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 11
Scelsi: Aiôn - 6
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 3
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Barraque / Poulenc

Nominated:

Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 29
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 20
Barraqué: Séquence - 34
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 12
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 30
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 7
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 33
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 14
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 10
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 24
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 11
Scelsi: Aiôn - 6
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 3
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 10


----------



## ptr

After PG:

Schaeffer & Henry / Partch

*Nominated*:

Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 1 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 29
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 20
Barraqué: Séquence - 34
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 12
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 30
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 7
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 33
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 10
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 24
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 11
Scelsi: Aiôn - 6
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Hump / Arnold

*Nominated*:

Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 1 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 30
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 20
Barraqué: Séquence - 34
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 12
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 7
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 33
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 10
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 24
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 11
Scelsi: Aiôn - 6
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 10


----------



## uaxuctum

After MagneticGhost

Barraqué / Carter

*Nominated*:

Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 1 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 30
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 20
Barraqué: Séquence - 36
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 13
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 7
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 33
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 10
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 24
Reimann: Lear - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 11
Scelsi: Aiôn - 6
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 10


----------



## science

after uaxuctum:

Reimann / Ustvolskaya

*Nominated*:

Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 1 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 30
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 20
Barraqué: Séquence - 36
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 24
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 13
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 7
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 33
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 10
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 24
Reimann: Lear - 6
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 11
Scelsi: Aiôn - 6
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Bartok/Scelsi

*Nominated*:

Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 1 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 30
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 20
Barraqué: Séquence - 36
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 13
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 7
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 33
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 10
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 24
Reimann: Lear - 6
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 11
Scelsi: Aiôn - 7
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 11


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Bach Poulenc

Nominated:
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 30
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 22
Barraqué: Séquence - 36
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 13
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 7
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 33
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 10
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 25
Reimann: Lear - 6
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 11
Scelsi: Aiôn - 7
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 11


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Reimann/Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 30
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 22
Barraqué: Séquence - 36
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 13
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 7
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 33
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 10
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 25
Reimann: Lear - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 11
Scelsi: Aiôn - 7
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 11
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arcaneholocaust:

Barraque / Ustvolskaya

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 30
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 22
Barraqué: Séquence - 38
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 26
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 13
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 7
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 33
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 10
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 25
Reimann: Lear - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 11
Scelsi: Aiôn - 7
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 12
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Bartok / Rubinstein

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 30
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 22
Barraqué: Séquence - 38
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 28
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 13
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 7
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 33
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 10
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 25
Reimann: Lear - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 7
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 12
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 2


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Barraque Nono

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 30
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 22
Barraqué: Séquence - 40
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 28
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 13
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 7
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 34
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 10
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 25
Reimann: Lear - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 7
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 12
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 2


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Arnold / Barraque

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 32
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 22
*Barraqué: Séquence - 41*
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 28
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 13
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 7
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 34
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 10
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 25
Reimann: Lear - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 7
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 12
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 2


----------



## Trout

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade
1967. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major
1968. Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major
1969. Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408
1970. Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8
1971. Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39
1972. Pfitzner: Palestrina
1973. Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ
1974. Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano
1975. Rachmaninov: Fourteen Songs, Op. 34
1976. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453
1977. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana"
1978. Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F
1979. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean
1980. Coulthard: Piano Concerto
1981. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor
1982. Dupont: Les heures dolentes
1983. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D
1984. Scelsi: Hurqualia
1985. Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat
1986. Koechlin: String Quartet #1
1987. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor
1988. Reich: Proverb
1989. Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39
1990. Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16
1991. Kodaly: Summer evening
1992. Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H
1993. Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam"
1994. Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje"
1995. Reich: Piano Phase
1996. Adams: Phrygian Gates
1997. Penderecki: Fluorescences
1998. Barraqué: Séquence

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 32
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 22
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 28
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 13
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 7
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 34
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 10
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 25
Reimann: Lear - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 7
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 12
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 2


----------



## ptr

Nachdem Herrn Forelle

Nono / Xenakis

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 32
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 22
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 28
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 13
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 7
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 36
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 10
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 25
Reimann: Lear - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 7
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 5
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 12
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 3


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr

Nono / Schaeffer & Henry

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 32
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 22
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 28
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 13
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 15
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 7
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 38
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 10
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 25
Reimann: Lear - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 7
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 6
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 12
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 3


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Hahn Bach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 32
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 23
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 28
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 13
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 7
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 38
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 10
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 25
Reimann: Lear - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 7
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 6
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 12
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 3


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Pintscher / Bach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 32
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 24
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 28
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 13
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 7
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 38
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 25
Reimann: Lear - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 7
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 6
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 12
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bartok / Rubinstein

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 32
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 24
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 30
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 13
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 7
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 38
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 25
Reimann: Lear - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 13
Scelsi: Aiôn - 7
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 6
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 12
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 3


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Bach Bartok

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 32
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 26
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 31
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 13
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 7
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 38
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 25
Reimann: Lear - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 13
Scelsi: Aiôn - 7
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 6
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 12
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Xenakis / Arnold

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 33
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 26
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 31
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 13
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 7
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 38
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 25
Reimann: Lear - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 13
Scelsi: Aiôn - 7
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 6
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 12
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 5


----------



## Blancrocher

After MagneticGhost

Carter / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 33
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 26
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 31
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 15
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 8
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente - 38
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 25
Reimann: Lear - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 13
Scelsi: Aiôn - 7
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 6
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 12
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 5


----------



## ptr

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade
1967. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major
1968. Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major
1969. Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408
1970. Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8
1971. Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39
1972. Pfitzner: Palestrina
1973. Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ
1974. Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano
1975. Rachmaninov: Fourteen Songs, Op. 34
1976. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453
1977. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana"
1978. Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F
1979. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean
1980. Coulthard: Piano Concerto
1981. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor
1982. Dupont: Les heures dolentes
1983. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D
1984. Scelsi: Hurqualia
1985. Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat
1986. Koechlin: String Quartet #1
1987. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor
1988. Reich: Proverb
1989. Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39
1990. Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16
1991. Kodaly: Summer evening
1992. Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H
1993. Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam"
1994. Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje"
1995. Reich: Piano Phase
1996. Adams: Phrygian Gates
1997. Penderecki: Fluorescences
1998. Barraqué: Séquence
1999. Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente

*After Blancrocher*

Nono (40) / Xenakis

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 33
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 26
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 31
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 25
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 15
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 8
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 25
Reimann: Lear - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 13
Scelsi: Aiôn - 7
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 6
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 12
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 6


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr

Carrillo / Satie

*Nominated*:

Satie: Socrate - 1 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 33
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 26
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 31
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 15
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 8
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 25
Reimann: Lear - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 13
Scelsi: Aiôn - 7
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 6
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 12
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After uaxuctum:

Sullivan Pirates / Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht

Nominated:

Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 1 - PaulieGatto
Satie: Socrate - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 33
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 26
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 31
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 15
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 8
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 25
Reimann: Lear - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 13
Scelsi: Aiôn - 7
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 6
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 12
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Bartok / Rubinstein

Nominated:

Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 1 - PaulieGatto
Satie: Socrate - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 33
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 26
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 15
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 8
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 25
Reimann: Lear - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Scelsi: Aiôn - 7
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 6
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 11
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 12
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 6


----------



## Mika

Adding also PG votes to Pirates

After Mmsbls

Bach Xenakis

Nominated:

Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 1 - PaulieGatto
Satie: Socrate - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 33
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 28
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 15
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 8
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 25
Reimann: Lear - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Scelsi: Aiôn - 7
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 6
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 13
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 12
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 7


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Satie / Bach

Nominated:

Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 33
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 29
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 15
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 8
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 25
Reimann: Lear - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Satie: Socrate - 3
Scelsi: Aiôn - 7
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 6
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 13
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 12
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Pirates / Arnold

Nominated:

Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 34
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 29
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 15
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 8
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 25
Reimann: Lear - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Satie: Socrate - 3
Scelsi: Aiôn - 7
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 6
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 12
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 7


----------



## Guest

After Magnetic Ghost

Stockhausen/Reimann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 34
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 29
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 15
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 8
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 25
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Satie: Socrate - 3
Scelsi: Aiôn - 7
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 6
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 3
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 12
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 7

A fine choice, PG! Mittwoch and Samstag are probably my favorites.


----------



## uaxuctum

After arcaneholocaust

Schaeffer & Henry / Carter

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 34
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 29
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 16
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 8
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 25
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Satie: Socrate - 3
Scelsi: Aiôn - 7
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 8
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 3
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 12
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 7


----------



## ptr

After uaxuctum

Arnold / Schaeffer & Henry

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*

Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 36
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 29
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 16
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 8
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 25
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Satie: Socrate - 3
Scelsi: Aiôn - 7
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 3
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 12
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 7


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Poulenc Bach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 36
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 30
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 16
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 8
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 27
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Satie: Socrate - 3
Scelsi: Aiôn - 7
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 3
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 12
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 7


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Bach / Satie

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 36
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 32
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 16
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 8
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 27
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Satie: Socrate - 4
Scelsi: Aiôn - 7
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 3
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 12
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Scelsi / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 36
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 32
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 16
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 27
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Satie: Socrate - 4
Scelsi: Aiôn - 9
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 3
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 19
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 12
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 7


----------



## science

after PG:

Tailleferre / Ustvolskaya 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 36
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 32
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 16
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 27
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Satie: Socrate - 4
Scelsi: Aiôn - 9
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 3
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 13
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Arnold / Tchaikovsky 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 38
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 32
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 16
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 15
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 27
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Satie: Socrate - 4
Scelsi: Aiôn - 9
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 3
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 13
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 7


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Ustvolskaya / Partch

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 38
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 32
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 16
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 27
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Satie: Socrate - 4
Scelsi: Aiôn - 9
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 3
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 15
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 7


----------



## Mika

Ptr

Bach Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 38
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 34
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 16
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 27
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Satie: Socrate - 4
Scelsi: Aiôn - 9
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 4
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 15
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 7


----------



## Guest

After Mika

Stockhausen/Carter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 38
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 34
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 17
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 27
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Satie: Socrate - 4
Scelsi: Aiôn - 9
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 6
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 15
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After arcaneholocaust

Arnold / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 40
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 34
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 17
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 27
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Satie: Socrate - 4
Scelsi: Aiôn - 9
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 9
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 6
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 15
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Schaeffer & Henry / Arnold

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Arnold: Symphony No.1 Op.22 - 41*
*Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 34*
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 17
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 27
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Satie: Socrate - 4
Scelsi: Aiôn - 9
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 11
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 6
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 15
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

1901. Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902. Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903. Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75
1905. Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
1906. Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907. Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931)
1908. Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448
1909. Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910. Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17
1911. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913. Schumann: Piano trio #3, op. 110
1914. Guilmant: Organ Sonata No. 1 Op. 42
1915. Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
1916. Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 2 Sz. 76
1917. Kancheli: Time... And Again
1918. Stockhausen: Momente
1919. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 13
1920. Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)
1921. Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191
1922. Ligeti: Horn Trio
1923. Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924. Bartok: Mikrokosmos
1925. Warlock: Capriol Suite
1926. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208
1927. Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928. Reich: Tehillim
1929. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4
1930. Holst: Savitri, op. 25
1931. Aho: Alles Vergangliche
1932. Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43
1933. Berio: Sequenza VII
1934. Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935. Bartok: Three Rondos on Slovak folk tunes, Sz.84
1936. Walton: The Wise Virgins
1937. Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20
1938. Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, Op. 25
1939. Saariaho: Nymphéa
1940. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
1941. Nielsen: Symphony #1, op. 7
1942. Tüür: Illuminatio
1943. Chopin: Scherzi
1944. Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945. Rangström: Symphony #3 "Song under the Stars"
1946. Xenakis: Eonta
1947. Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949. Stenhammar: String Quartet No.4 in A minor, Op.25
1950. Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes
1951. Severac: A l'aube dans la montagne
1952. Coates: String Quartet No.7 (with Organ)
1953. Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
1954. Shostakovich: Symphony #9
1955. Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
1956. Nilsson: Nox Angustae (for Choir, Soloists and Organ)
1957. Kvěch: Symphony in E♭ major
1958. Sibelius, Jean: The Bard
1959. Séverac: En Languedoc
1960. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
1961. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962. Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963. Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501
1964. Poulenc: Trio for Oboe Bassoon & Piano, Op. 43
1965. Nono: La fabbrica illuminata
1966. Satie: Parade
1967. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major
1968. Berwald: Piano Concerto in D major
1969. Schubert: Violin Sonatina No. 3 in G minor, D. 408
1970. Griffes: The Pleasure-Dome of Kubla Khan, Op. 8
1971. Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39
1972. Pfitzner: Palestrina
1973. Willan: Introduction Passacaglia and Fugue for Organ
1974. Salonen: Dichotomie for solo piano
1975. Rachmaninov: Fourteen Songs, Op. 34
1976. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G, K453
1977. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana"
1978. Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F
1979. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean
1980. Coulthard: Piano Concerto
1981. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor
1982. Dupont: Les heures dolentes
1983. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D
1984. Scelsi: Hurqualia
1985. Beethoven - Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat
1986. Koechlin: String Quartet #1
1987. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor
1988. Reich: Proverb
1989. Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39
1990. Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16
1991. Kodaly: Summer evening
1992. Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H
1993. Liszt: Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam"
1994. Tüür: Requiem "in memoriam Peeter Lilje"
1995. Reich: Piano Phase
1996. Adams: Phrygian Gates
1997. Penderecki: Fluorescences
1998. Barraqué: Séquence
1999. Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente
2000. Arnold: Symphony No. 1

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 34
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 17
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 27
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Satie: Socrate - 4
Scelsi: Aiôn - 9
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 11
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 6
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 15
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 8 

Looks like we hit number 2000, and we still have plenty of works left on the list...


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Bach / Satie

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 36
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 17
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 27
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Satie: Socrate - 5
Scelsi: Aiôn - 9
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 11
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 6
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 15
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 8


----------



## Trout

2000 pieces!

Well, I will be happy to start the new thread, but before that, are there any suggestions as to how to proceed? Should we stick with the same rules or try something different?

In the meantime, I suppose we shall continue voting here until we decide.


----------



## Mika

I vote for current rules until 10k.

After Trout

Bach / Ustvolskaya

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 38
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 17
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 27
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Satie: Socrate - 5
Scelsi: Aiôn - 9
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 11
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 6
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 16
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 8


----------



## ptr

> I vote for current rules until 10k.


I agree with Mika, but am open to suggestions!

After Mika

Xenakis / Ustvolskaya

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 38
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 17
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 27
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Satie: Socrate - 5
Scelsi: Aiôn - 9
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 11
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 6
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 3
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 15
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 17
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 10


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Sullivan / Sullivan
Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 38
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 17
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 17
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 27
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Satie: Socrate - 5
Scelsi: Aiôn - 9
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 11
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 6
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 17
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 17
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 10


----------



## pjang23

:cheers: Yay, we made it! I'm happy with the way things are too

After MS:

Hahn Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 38
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 17
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 25
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 28
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Satie: Socrate - 5
Scelsi: Aiôn - 9
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 11
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 6
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 17
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 17
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 10


----------



## uaxuctum

After pjang23:

Scelsi / Pärt

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*

Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 38
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 17
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 26
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 28
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Satie: Socrate - 5
Scelsi: Aiôn - 11
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 11
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 6
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 17
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 17
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 10


----------



## Trout

So, I think we are all set for the new thread which I will post in the next hour. It looks like we will stick with our current rules, so speak now or forever hold your peace.

Thanks, all.


----------



## ptr

Thanks Trout, your work is invaluable!

/ptr


----------



## MagneticGhost

After uaxuctum

Pirates / Stockhausen

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*

Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 38
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 17
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 26
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 28
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Satie: Socrate - 5
Scelsi: Aiôn - 11
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 11
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 7
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 17
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 10

I thought it might be an idea to change the voting to 8 hourly to allow obsessives a chance for an extra vote a day.
Otherwise I'm happy with status quo until 2.5k at least.


----------



## ptr

After MG

Schaeffer & Henry / Poulenc

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*

Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 38
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 17
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 26
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 29
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Satie: Socrate - 5
Scelsi: Aiôn - 11
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 13
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 7
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 17
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

Just realised there is a New Thread.

Don't follow me and Ptr.


----------

